# What Pilot are you sporting today?



## Keithcozz

*TISELL*_ 43mm Pilot...

_











...the next "best bargain" pilot is a distant second for a reason. Go. Purchase. This. Watch.


----------



## davec

Archimede fliegerchrono


----------



## Gryffindor

The closest I have to Repsol colors for the races. Go, Marquez! Flyback Chrono.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Going incognito today...


----------



## Ayreonaut

Airboss on a military green Zulu I just got from Greg Stevens. I have been looking for a strap that would coordinate with the indices and decided to try this color. Honest opinion welcome...










Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## slaterbj

Green band on the Airboss looks nice!

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## obsidian

Fortis Cosmo chrono


----------



## wkw

Big pilot today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Control187

Not technically a pilot, but close.










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TapAptPat

Issued RAF Pulsar.


----------



## TapAptPat

TapAptPat said:


> Issued RAF Pulsar.


Image to follow. Not sure of its a newbie issue or WiFi.


----------



## William

CWC 70s Chrono Remake:


----------



## jmerino7

Alpina Startimer Pilot 44 for me.









Thanks.


----------



## T. Wong

by split leaves by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## KJRye

Homebuilt pilot on a new aviator strap from CheapestNatos


----------



## Hunterfate

Breitling Blackbird


----------



## Simonand

Junghans Bundeswehr Flieger - the reissue from late 90's.


----------



## maccasvanquish

Tonight, I was accompanied by this classic beauty.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldmanoakles

Went back to the Startimer Sunstar for this beautiful spring Friday. Spending a little time outside with the goofball in the background after work.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Control187

Back to the Maratac Mid Pilot for me, but on Hirsch Performance this time.










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## gekos

Homebuilt Alarm pilot 2612-1 inside.


----------



## freqmgr88




----------



## thesupermanning

I finally found a black citizen nighthawk online at a good price (old style) and its on its way this is the watch that got me going, and I stupidly sold it last year. In the meantime I missed it so bad I modded my skx007 to look like a Sinn (same nighthawk sword hands), and I got myself a Sinn 556. I realized today that almost all my watches have those alluring sword hands now. Lol. I wore my Sinn today. Hopefully soon I can figure out how to post photos here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maccasvanquish

thesupermanning said:


> I finally found a black citizen nighthawk online at a good price (old style) and its on its way this is the watch that got me going, and I stupidly sold it last year. In the meantime I missed it so bad I modded my skx007 to look like a Sinn (same nighthawk sword hands), and I got myself a Sinn 556. I realized today that almost all my watches have those alluring sword hands now. Lol. I wore my Sinn today. Hopefully soon I can figure out how to post photos here.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Let's see this Sinn with nighthawk style hands! Sounds like a very nice peice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TapAptPat

Bremont mb2 post dinner duties.









Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## TapAptPat

Bremont mb2 post dinner duties.









Yes please sound interesting. I can barely operate camera phone. Hick.


thesupermanning said:


> I finally found a black citizen nighthawk online at a good price (old style) and its on its way this is the watch that got me going, and I stupidly sold it last year. In the meantime I missed it so bad I modded my skx007 to look like a Sinn (same nighthawk sword hands), and I got myself a Sinn 556. I realized today that almost all my watches have those alluring sword hands now. Lol. I wore my Sinn today. Hopefully soon I can figure out how to post photos here.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## victarro




----------



## Lemon328i

Here's my current pilot chronograph! 3rd in my collection & my favorite so far.


----------



## Strela

When you first posted this, I thought, well, I won't be wearing tomorrow, or the next day, so what the point posting a photo? I was wrong. I have been wearing this a ton lately, and every day since you posted! It's
now on a NATO, but started wearing it on the rally strap shown.


----------



## wkw

Tutima with some glare










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## COUPET

Geckota K1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki




----------



## DummySmacks

Guinand 40.50.01


----------



## wkw

Tutima FX










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lou V

Airboss


----------



## NWP627

I believe this could be considered a pilot watch...


----------



## T. Wong

x33 Mustang by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## MHe225

My oldest modern watch, '98 Fortis Flieger Professional









As you can tell, picture is nearly a week old and the watch has been on my wrist all that time (minus a few hours here and there, when I was sporting a different one, mostly my Garmin Forerunner 225 GPS)


----------



## TapAptPat

MHe225 said:


> My oldest modern watch, '98 Fortis Flieger Professional
> 
> View attachment 7827250


What your oldest vintage watch? Is it a pilot too?

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225

TapAptPat said:


> What your oldest vintage watch? Is it a pilot too?


None of my vintage watches are Flingers / Pilot watches, mostly kind of dress watches. I'm not 100% sure about the actual age of my vintage pieces - probably the oldest watch I have is this Lincoln which was a gift from my mom to my dad before they got married, dating this watch to ca 1955. Picture was taken following a "sympathetic restoration"









Also have a Minerva Chronograph and a few Chinese watches from the (very) early 70's


----------



## maccasvanquish

Headed to church with the nighthawk today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TapAptPat

MHe225 said:


> None of my vintage watches are Flingers / Pilot watches, mostly kind of dress watches. I'm not 100% sure about the actual age of my vintage pieces - probably the oldest watch I have is this Lincoln which was a gift from my mom to my dad before they got married, dating this watch to ca 1955. Picture was taken following a "sympathetic restoration"
> 
> Also have a Minerva Chronograph and a few Chinese watches from the (very) early 70's


Very nice especially the Minerva VD172. I sadly missed on one last year so defo have soft spot for the Minerva. The others are nice too. I have similar watches from my Dad that I got a couple of months back.

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Stowa Flieger










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## obsidian

Vollmer: 40 mm, with full lume dial.


----------



## OrlandoMike

Breitling Aerospace Evo


----------



## TapAptPat

obsidian said:


> Vollmer: 40 mm, with full lume dial.


Wow. can we get a lume shot?

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## TapAptPat

Here my lume in the morning








Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Tisell










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeremydw

Wore my CW C1000 today:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MHC

Thunderbirds Black edition XL


----------



## Lou V

Lumtec combat bronze


----------



## obsidian

d.freemont "100 Years of Flight." #50 of 100.
The inspiration for the d.freemont "100" was taken from 50's pilot watches made by Jardur.


----------



## ngtung.le




----------



## ngtung.le

Ayreonaut said:


> Airboss on a military green Zulu I just got from Greg Stevens. I have been looking for a strap that would coordinate with the indices and decided to try this color. Honest opinion welcome...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


I have the same one but black dial


----------



## Strela

Nice!


----------



## Sharksmile




----------



## TapAptPat

Sharksmile said:


> View attachment 7865258


Very nice, but what is it? BTW i have to say it. push the button go on goo on.  its red and deserves to be pushed. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sharksmile

TapAptPat said:


> Very nice, but what is it? BTW i have to say it. push the button go on goo on.  its red and deserves to be pushed.
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


Heh. 
Its a Maratac "Red" Pilot.

People have asked about the red "button".
I said: "Its a crown."
Reply: "Crown of what?"


----------



## David Woo

db1:


----------



## MHe225

TapAptPat said:


> Very nice especially the Minerva VD172. I sadly missed on one last year so defo have soft spot for the Minerva ....


Not too many people recognize the VD172 at first glance |> 
Guess what, I too have a soft spot for Minerva:









Apologies all, back to the scheduled programming.

PS - there is an interesting Pilot watch (project) in my signature .......


----------



## obsidian

*Tutima NATO chrono*


----------



## MHC

Thunderbirds XL


----------



## obsidian

*Zeppelin with Poljot 3133 movement.*


----------



## wtma

1MWF Kirova Chrono Reissue (matte case) on bead blasted hardware ToxicNATO.


----------



## obsidian

Seiko with the cal. 7T62.
An interesting thing about the alarm subdial is that, when it is not set for an alarm time, it tracks time just like the main hands, and can be offset to show a different time zone; and since it has a minute as well as an hour hand, it can indicate those special time zones that are less than a one hour difference. This makes it a good movement for a pilot watch.
Also, The central chrono second hand ticks 5 times per second and thus mimics the movement of a more expensive mechanical chrono. Therefore it can be used to measure 1/5th seconds-- so those little hash marks between the minute /second marks actually have a function.


----------



## timetrial-pro

LT B-24 Carbon Dial


----------



## obsidian

*80's Sturmanskie:*
This has the unusual Poljot 31659 movement that was used only in military chronos. A variant of the cal, 3133, the 31659 enables hacking for the seconds hand at 9 o'clock, but sacrifices the semi-quick change date function.


----------



## wtma

obsidian said:


> Seiko with the cal. 7T62.
> An interesting thing about the alarm subdial is that, when it is not set for an alarm time, it tracks time just like the main hands, and can be offset to show a different time zone; and since it has a minute as well as an hour hand, it can indicate those special time zones that are less than a one hour difference. This makes it a good movement for a pilot watch.
> Also, The central chrono second hand ticks 5 times per second and thus mimics the movement of a more expensive mechanical chrono. Therefore it can be used to measure 1/5th seconds-- so those little hash marks between the minute /second marks actually have a function.


Awesome, thanks for the explanation!!
I really like the look of that Seiko, and your description makes it even more appealing.


----------



## ninzeo




----------



## Jguitron

My hybrid mil/pilot!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave_Hedgehog

Vostok Europe in honour of the Tu-144, (technically) 'The World's first supersonic passenger plane'


----------



## ddavidsonmd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## obsidian

*Sturmanskie from the 90's.*


----------



## TapAptPat

Seiko gen 2 from 99









Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Schlumpf

Started with the Laco and later switched to the Sturmanskie


----------



## Control187

Back to the Sinn.










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gryffindor

Fresh off of the truck!


----------



## wtma

Sinn 104 arabic.


----------



## ddavidsonmd

Michael

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Archimede pilot 39










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TapAptPat

So it's Friday hmm...










Ssh silent service









Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gryffindor

TapAptPat said:


> So it's Friday hmm...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ssh silent service
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


Nice trio, I'm super jealous!


----------



## TapAptPat

Gryffindor said:


> Nice trio, I'm super jealous!


Thank you, took some time to get all five, but very happy with the collection. The two Pulsars are in there too. Just not on the selection. Gotta keep it fresh and rotated. Ya can't complain to much you got stonking new Laco.

A final treat coz TGIF...









Cheers 
P

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thwizzit




----------



## obsidian

*Russian Kirova*


----------



## cuthbert




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tseg




----------



## Topspin917

Alpina for the last day of April.


----------



## freqmgr88




----------



## paolorange

My A-13A prototype with young Alessandro. Just landed. )


----------



## Jguitron

paolorange said:


> My A-13A prototype with young Alessandro. Just landed. )


Wow! Spectacular pic because of its meaning. Congratulations!


----------



## O2AFAC67

Not a proper flight suit but it is Sunday afternoon so... ;-) :-d
Best,
Ron


----------



## Control187

Back to Sinning today.










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alathea

Not a pilot but I wish I was. Chairborne Ranger

Fortis, for me.


----------



## Nemo

Envoyé de mon SM-G930F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## soupy




----------



## wkw

Stowa

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## T. Wong

Tsar 36mm montage by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## slaterbj




----------



## Sharksmile

Not a current pic as its raining bullets outside today, but i am sporting the watch.


----------



## slaterbj




----------



## nek




----------



## TapAptPat

Chocolate brown Jlc on the blue sky horizon









Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## G550driver

My Wilson Watch Works Pilot at work today.


----------



## JodyH

Zenith Pilot Bronze... the only brand that can put "Pilot" on the dial.


----------



## TKMikey

The Quartz twin brother of the Paderborn, the Laco Erfurt.


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## skylinegtr_34

Upgraded from the Nighthawk to Skyhawk


----------



## mph57

Stowa on a Munich layover!


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## ddavidsonmd

Michael

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rene.r

Tisell


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## horolicious

Destro Tourby,


----------



## Piloto

Someone say pilot watch??? Sitting at the gate waiting to close up.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Piloto said:


> Someone say pilot watch??? Sitting at the gate waiting to close up.


Sweet Rolly and a Scarebus steering wheel. ;-) :-d Nice... :-!
Best,
Ron


----------



## ninzeo

Ollech & Wajs Mirage I. Very close resemblance to the Sinn 103.

Love the lugs on this one.


----------



## pebe

Alpina Startimer Chrono Big Date










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tseg




----------



## Alathea




----------



## ninzeo

My latest addition:

Zeno Broadarrow Pilot chronograph


----------



## eblackmo

laco


----------



## wkw

Mark 17










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Air Blue Delta Chrono Grey PVD







​


----------



## dantan

Not sure whether you guys would classify this Watch as a Pilot's Watch.


----------



## Alathea

dzlvs8 said:


> That is one funky loooking watch


It's great except for no lume at all. I may fix that some day.


----------



## wkw

G. GerLach P.24










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thighmaster

Fortis Classic Flieger










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused

Flieger Handwinding


----------



## Thighmaster

wkw said:


> Mark 17
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Breathtaking!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Thighmaster said:


> Breathtaking!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks Tighmaster !

Design from Schaffhausen always inspire me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alathea

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alathea

Thighmaster said:


> Fortis Classic Flieger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I have that one, too. Simple but classy.


----------



## Topspin917

Alpina Startimer


----------



## slaterbj




----------



## TKMikey

Laco Erfurt on an ebay strap.


----------



## hongkongtaipan

_Air Blue Delta Chrono Grey PVD on canvas strap








_​


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## piningforthefjords

Only been here a short while, thought I'd drop in and say hi with this...


----------



## BlueWings077

AYREONAUT: Have been looking for the same watch at various websites [e.g., Princeton Watches, Page&Cooper,etc.] to no avail. Is this an old-issue VSA?


----------



## dantan

MontBlanc 1858 Small Seconds Limited Edition.


----------



## spiker14

My zeppelin


----------



## Thighmaster

wkw said:


> Big pilot today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Drool...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Thighmaster

Control187 said:


> Not technically a pilot, but close.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


What is this?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TKMikey

Thighmaster said:


> What is this?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Maratac Pilot.

CountyComm - Mechanical Watches


----------



## BlueWings077

Very Nice.
May I ask where you picked-up this Kirova Chrono?
Website would be helpful. Thanks


----------



## Control187

Thighmaster said:


> What is this?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Specifically the mid pilot. Sold it, kind of want one again.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Thighmaster said:


> Drool...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks Thighmaster.

One of my favorite designs except I think it's a little big for my 7" wrist

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thighmaster

eblackmo said:


> View attachment 8244434


Very nice. Clean lines, love it. What is it?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo

Thighmaster said:


> Very nice. Clean lines, love it. What is it?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Cheers. It is a Laco Mini Replica Type B.

The mini is 45mm and the replica is 55mm which seemed a tad large.


----------



## Wizkid

Steinhart.


----------



## piningforthefjords

Wizkid said:


> Steinhart.


Out of curiosity, what's the watch size and your wrist size? I've been close to pulling the pin on this Steinhart B-dial, but can't decide between SS or the vintage titanium. Or the 44 vs 47mm.


----------



## Wizkid

Its the 44mm


----------



## Wizkid

Not sure my wrist size never measured but its on the small to medium size.
I'll try and measure.


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## piningforthefjords




----------



## Jonbe

Does this count as pilot watch

























I just love this 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Camguy




----------



## rene.r

Tisell


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## WatchGecko.com

Just a quick shot of the Pulsar V657 X063 enjoying the sunshine!

Tim


----------



## Tseg




----------



## wkw

Timefactors Speedbird 3



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alathea

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pro Diver




----------



## wtma

Sinn 104


----------



## DMazzle

Ayreonaut said:


> Airboss on a military green Zulu I just got from Greg Stevens. I have been looking for a strap that would coordinate with the indices and decided to try this color. Honest opinion welcome...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


Great combo. How's the dial of this watch, is it more white or cream?


----------



## paolorange

Super Trusty Flightmaster for me today.


----------



## Thighmaster

paolorange said:


> Super Trusty Flightmaster for me today.


That's a special thing. Wow.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani

PRIM


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Ayreonaut

DMazzle said:


> Great combo. How's the dial of this watch, is it more white or cream?


The Airboss is a silvery white. Not cream or off white.


----------



## Pro Diver




----------



## TapAptPat

Long hand on leather or short hand on canvas? Cant decide. Thought any1










Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## TapAptPat

Long hand it is










Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Camrok

Victorinox Airboss Mach 8. My latest and greatest so far.


----------



## mmason




----------



## piningforthefjords




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## jeremydw

Wearing a recent acquisition, Damasko DA36 on a Breitling Ocean Racer.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Topspin917

Startimer on a sunny morning.


----------



## piningforthefjords

Modern reworking of a Minerva...


----------



## Gryffindor

Bulova Moon for Friday!


----------



## TapAptPat

10:10 on the 10th 










Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Stowa Flieger










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan

MontBlanc 1858 Small Second Limited Edition.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## piningforthefjords




----------



## piningforthefjords

Lume shot before bed...


----------



## mda13x

LOVE!


----------



## mda13x

Great shot!


----------



## muchacho_

Steinhart Pilot

Steinhart Pilot 44mm by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## wtma

Kirova reissue.


----------



## horolicious

UTC minus 8, wrong date


----------



## piningforthefjords




----------



## Nigell

New acquisition look much better on a descent strap.


----------



## T. Wong

Marathon JSAR Beast!.....
Montage Harley and JSAR by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## dantan

MontBlanc 1858 Small Second Limited Edition.


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## jeremydw

Damasko









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T. Wong

Jsar now on orange zulu....
lume dial by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## dariomac

IWC 3717


----------



## Piloto




----------



## wkw

Time Factors Speedbird










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Nigell

New acquisition on a far better strap than it came with.


----------



## piningforthefjords




----------



## jeremydw

piningforthefjords said:


> View attachment 8470514


You know, I wasn't sure about this watch from some of the initial press pics, but it looks awesome here! Super watch, great pickup!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## piningforthefjords

jeremydw said:


> You know, I wasn't sure about this watch from some of the initial press pics, but it looks awesome here! Super watch, great pickup!


Thank you! I'm really loving it. Totally agree that the press pics didn't do it justice. It looks much, much better in real-life.

Will try and post better-quality images over the next few days (was too busy this afternoon to do anything more than a quick snap straight out of the box). Strangely, the bund looks a bit awkward and over-sized in that image, which it really isn't.

EDIT: Quick lume shot...


----------



## wongthian2

Jsar on orange zulu....
RollsRoyce Jsar montage by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## BEEG

Fortis Flieger Pro, helped me push trough the hard Saturday in the office


----------



## jeremydw

I have a really good friend that I know through work, and am traveling this weekend on business. He's a great friend, and someone who is always overly gracious. I consult and directly support his organization. So he felt bad that I had to travel and be away from my girls on Father's Day - and got me this as a thank you. Sure it's a fashion brand, but it looks pretty cool, and the gesture was awesome. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2

Sunday 19th Japan time.....Marathon JSAR
inside by orchid by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## wongthian2

Here is the Jsar...sorry....
lume dial by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## Robmks

Bob


----------



## texaspledge

Maratac mid on a gasgasbones. Boy that man and his straps sure are a class act.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## hozburun




----------



## montres




----------



## Higs




----------



## Dr_Jon

Which pilot is that? Tisell?
Thanks.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Higs

Higs said:


>





Dr_Jon said:


> Which pilot is that? Tisell?
> Thanks.


If you mean mine, yes it's a Tisell.
Not new but new to me.


----------



## K1W1




----------



## ddavidsonmd

Michael

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeremydw

Damasko day









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Topspin917

Startimer for Friday


----------



## MontRoyal

Topspin917 said:


> Startimer for Friday
> 
> View attachment 8545050


I'm really starting to fall in love with this watch the more I see it. How big does it wear? Is that a 40mm case?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onastar1989

Orient Flight Sinn mod on Seiko SNZH bracelet


----------



## wkw

Another Damasko day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## macca323

:think: This one today.


----------



## Mikavulin

.

This one is a avidiver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montres

Montres de luxe Milano


----------



## cjgent

Picked up a Marathon 20mm strap for my SARG011. I think the colors go together nicely.


----------



## mmason

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## montres

Montres de Luxe MILANO *today on blue strap*


----------



## laff79




----------



## wongthian2

Marathon JSAR today
holding rail by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## O2AFAC67

This evening...


----------



## piningforthefjords




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Jonbe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## nealmn

terrible photo, but..


----------



## Pro Diver




----------



## MrDagon007

Somewher between pilot and military style: my Dagaz Thunderbolt. Compact, discreet yet special.


----------



## cmtasch

Stowa on a NATO, 'cause it's too hot out for the leather flieger strap.


----------



## Mikavulin

For Today a limited Gavox Squadron made in 50 unit just for the F16 Belgian squadron



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Topspin917

Startimer for July 6.


----------



## Higs

Sold Tissell, bought Laco...


----------



## eblackmo

Laco


----------



## cmtasch

Hanhart Pioneer TachyTele


----------



## Higs




----------



## obsidian

Mikavulin said:


> For Today a limited Gavox Squadron made in 50 unit just for the F16 Belgian squadron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mr. Happé,
Will you be restocking the Squadron PVD?
Also, have you considered producing a PVD version with the Belgian roundel dial-- it would look a lot like the ones made for the military, and I think would be a big seller (I'd buy one).


----------



## wongthian2

omega X-33gen1


----------



## catsteeth

Only got this two days ago.


----------



## cmtasch




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Topspin917

Startimer on mesh.


----------



## Gryffindor

New shoes for the Reduced. Loving this combo!


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Keithcozz

DAY SIX of:

*Keith Pointlessly Posts His Watches in Alphabetical Order*!!!

is upon us!

Now, Keith, you might say, "Because I have a mind like a steel trap, I remember that yesterday was that pansy pink* 
FOSSIL* of yours. Going alphabetically, how can today _possibly_ be *CITIZEN*?"

Before you go blaming America's public schools, I have an explanation that will explain everything satisfactorily.

This is the watch I bought on *amazon *_Prime Day _and it just arrived!


Item(s) Subtotal:$112.99Shipping & Handling:$0.00Prime Savings:-$33.90-----Total before tax:$79.09Estimated tax to be collected:$5.54-----*Grand Total:**$84.63*
​









...and I absolutely love it _immediately_. It is my very first *CITIZEN *(sure took me long enough), and aside from the strap,
which will be replaced with a brown *HIRSCH* very soon, it is exactly what I wanted. I might like the size (39mm? In this 
day and age?) best; absolutely the perfect size. I am extremely pleased with this product, especially for the micro-price I
paid.




























All right, I'm not gonna go on and on about a product with which all of you are probably familiar (and if you ain't, my advice is _get familiar_),
but I do love the thing...

Anyway, tomorrow, we will be back on track with real alphabetization. You can relax now.

Here's a hint: Tomorrow you have a "K" watch comin' atcha!


----------



## wongthian2

The JSAR at 46.6mm! 
by rail by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## mph57

Mark XV (Paris - Washington D.C.) B777 - FL 360; Mach .84


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## catsteeth

Keithcozz said:


> DAY SIX of:
> 
> *Keith Pointlessly Posts His Watches in Alphabetical Order*!!!
> 
> is upon us!
> 
> Now, Keith, you might say, "Because I have a mind like a steel trap, I remember that yesterday was that pansy pink*
> FOSSIL* of yours. Going alphabetically, how can today _possibly_ be *CITIZEN*?"
> 
> Before you go blaming America's public schools, I have an explanation that will explain everything satisfactorily.
> 
> This is the watch I bought on *amazon *_Prime Day _and it just arrived!
> 
> 
> Item(s) Subtotal:$112.99Shipping & Handling:$0.00Prime Savings:-$33.90-----Total before tax:$79.09Estimated tax to be collected:$5.54-----*Grand Total:**$84.63*
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and I absolutely love it _immediately_. It is my very first *CITIZEN *(sure took me long enough), and aside from the strap,
> which will be replaced with a brown *HIRSCH* very soon, it is exactly what I wanted. I might like the size (39mm? In this
> day and age?) best; absolutely the perfect size. I am extremely pleased with this product, especially for the micro-price I
> paid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All right, I'm not gonna go on and on about a product with which all of you are probably familiar (and if you ain't, my advice is _get familiar_),
> but I do love the thing...
> 
> Anyway, tomorrow, we will be back on track with real alphabetization. You can relax now.
> 
> Here's a hint: Tomorrow you have a "K" watch comin' atcha!

















I never intended to use canvas strap either. Put mine on a zuludiver leather.


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## jovani

STOWA Flieger ...


----------



## loqv75




----------



## wkw

Sinn










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## paolorange

The final configuration of my A-13A


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WichitaViajero

Citizen Skyhawk


----------



## mato123

Maybe not typical pilot but it does have "FLIEGERUHR" engraved on the back of the case


----------



## wkw

Stowa Flieger









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivanos

the one i have today


----------



## rockmastermike

Zenith El Primero Pilot


----------



## hongkongtaipan

*Air Blue Delta Chrono Grey PVD








* ​


----------



## wtma

Glycine Airman 1953


----------



## Topspin917

Startimer on mesh.


----------



## O2AFAC67

New shoes for the Bomber today. From Ebay seller "Strapsco", a nice OEM deployant strap version of a red "DASSARI Venture Distressed Italian Leather" wrist wrapper. Kitted with a black buffalo Bund pad from Marino Italiano and fitted to the Superquartz B-1... 
Best,
Ron


----------



## wkw

Tutima FX









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mato123

Oris Big Crown today.


----------



## DummySmacks

B-42 Stratoliner


----------



## jeremydw

Changed straps from my normal Nato to a leather Hirsch:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MorseCode.._.._..

Artsy Fartsy with Tissot


----------



## Heiner




----------



## Blacktocomm

Ticino Handwind Pilot Chronograph


----------



## wongthian2

Montage x33 Raptor jet by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## wtma

Glycine Airman 1953 Vintage


----------



## rene.r

Here's mine for today


----------



## HoosierTrooper

Orient Flight on a Watchadoo bracelet


----------



## jwong766

My Victorinox Airboss Mach 6 on a Crown&Buckle NATO.


----------



## Mikavulin

In a F35 Lightning my Gavox Avidiver is hitchhiking for a ride. If any of you would like to test drive my Gavox watches in military planes?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikavulin

MorseCode.._.._.. said:


> Artsy Fartsy with Tissot
> 
> View attachment 8870698
> View attachment 8870706


Nice prisma usage. Just for your info. This is a contest I did

https://spark.adobe.com/page/fhILE/

Cheers
Mike

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr_Jon

Heiner said:


> View attachment 8890138


Can I ask what model it is - Geckota?


----------



## wkw

Stowa










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

IWC Mark 17










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Control187

Damasko dc56










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

IWC Mark 16










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

One of a kind kitting. Slate dial Chronomat Evolution with factory bezel and extremely rare slate dial A70177 UTC module on 359A bracelet. Owned this piece for seven and a half years before gifting it to my Lady in 2014. She graciously let me borrow it today for a special occasion golf tournament. Too tight on me with one of the links removed for her wrist. Looks better on her anyway... 
Best,
Ron


----------



## darmar41

Does it count? 









Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

IWC spitfire UTC










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoosierTrooper

Flight


----------



## parsig9

Too hot for leather. Cincy NATO


----------



## Mikavulin

obsidian said:


> Mr. Happé,
> Will you be restocking the Squadron PVD?
> Also, have you considered producing a PVD version with the Belgian roundel dial-- it would look a lot like the ones made for the military, and I think would be a big seller (I'd buy one).


Dear Obsidian

Thanks for sharing your though about this watch . I should have black PVD watches within a month or two. And I might make for you a black PVD with the Belgian rondel

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mmason

My Nighthawk on custom recycled strap on a sunny Friday


----------



## Control187

DC56 on WW2 leather










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Going vintage today....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2

IMG_2600 by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## horolicious




----------



## montres




----------



## watchcrazy007

love it


----------



## watchcrazy007

nice


----------



## wongthian2

IMG_2600 by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## automatikno1

Laco Flieger


----------



## darklight111




----------



## HoosierTrooper

automatikno1 said:


> Laco Flieger


An awesome watch.


----------



## wongthian2

Omega X-33gen2
vetical view by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## vipereaper30

Had trouble deciding what to wear today:










Went with the BLRO:


----------



## wkw

Tisell 40mm pilot










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordy964




----------



## anabuki




----------



## Control187

Using the chrono for its second most useful function... Timing sides of ibuprofen and muscle relaxers.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz

One of the best watches you can pick up for around $150...

The *Tisell* _43mm Pilot._


----------



## wongthian2

montage x33 copy by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## Gianna's Dad




----------



## HoosierTrooper

Ticino


----------



## darklight111




----------



## chicolabronse

Sent by an iPhone, from a galaxy far far away!!


----------



## Keithcozz

*MOMENTUM* _Base-Layer_


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## Stensbjerg

Archimede Pilot Orginal Lim.ed.


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## Psi




----------



## chicolabronse

Sent by an iPhone, from a galaxy far far away!!


----------



## skorpyo

That is a very nice piece!!


----------



## skorpyo

I really like that Hammy.....what model is that?


----------



## skorpyo

Love that watch and strap combo!!


----------



## skorpyo

I love that watch. Who makes it and what model is it?


----------



## chicolabronse

skorpyo said:


> I love that watch. Who makes it and what model is it?


Are you meaning the one I posted?

if you are, it's the Affordable forum project watch

https://www.watchuseek.com/f626/

Sent by an iPhone, from a galaxy far far away!!


----------



## ninzeo

Nice Ed Bundeswehr homage guys. Here's my Ray Wong.


----------



## wkw

Stowa










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LORK88

Back in the office and figured it was time to put the Archimede pilot back on.


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## HoosierTrooper

Orient Flight on superb Fluco leather.


----------



## Heinz

I'm wearing my...PRO pilot!


----------



## chowmanfu

wkw said:


> I just got your nephew, the Tourby "Dark Blue Night", here on a Jurgens Vintage NATO.


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## dinexus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TapAptPat

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

I just got your nephew, the Tourby "Dark Blue Night", here on a Jurgens Vintage NATO.








[/QUOTE]

Looks very nice !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DummySmacks

evening switch thanks to UPS...


----------



## rojakman

Throwback. A tourby pilot case back. Just love the big crown.


----------



## chicolabronse

Sent by an iPhone, from a galaxy far far away!!


----------



## ninzeo

Not purely a pilot, more of a hybrid. Toolish nonetheless.


----------



## Comapedrosa

Can't resist showing my new addition...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Comapedrosa said:


> Can't resist showing my new addition...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful view, remarkable watch....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TapAptPat

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## montres

Montres De Luxe Milano *Thunderbolt*


----------



## Mikavulin

La GAVOX Avidiver While skydiving










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TapAptPat

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## Keithcozz

New strap for my *Tisell *_43mm Pilot_...










For $14, I was not expecting much, but this strap could easily cost several times that; I gotta get lucky every once in a while, I suppose.










For the curious, the LINK: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B016PXQBIA/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1










I am extremely happy with the unbelievable quality for the money.


----------



## montres

Montres De Luxe Milano Thunderbolt


----------



## BrazenC5




----------



## montres

Montres De Luxe Milano Thunderbolt


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## corn18

Breitling Airwolf Limited Edition Naval Aviation


----------



## rmeron

My Air Blue Charlie.


----------



## mph57

20 year old IWC Mark XII today. The wings are 30 years old.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach

mph57 said:


> 20 year old IWC Mark XII today. The wings are 30 years old.
> 
> View attachment 9306586


Mine says Hi


----------



## pley3r




----------



## parsig9




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rokman




----------



## watchobs




----------



## watchobs




----------



## watchobs




----------



## Dan Pierce

Sinn 757 UTC.
dP


----------



## aahyuup

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## corn18




----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## wkw

Archimede pilot 39










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma

Sinn 104 St Sa


----------



## jazzbach

IWC Mk. XII


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Simonand

Sun is shining and I am wearing my Tutima 1941 re-issue with special Japanese reset button.


----------



## Jguitron

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Hamilton X-wind.....Rose gold with carbon fibre dial..


----------



## bladerunnersj27

My Dodane Type 21


----------



## southpaw2280

47mm pilot


----------



## skylinegtr_34




----------



## wongthian2

vetical view by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## lightspire




----------



## Keithcozz




----------



## wkw

Stowa Icarus










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach

IWC MARK XV


----------



## wkw

Fortis Spacematic










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billiybop

The "Heritage Military COSD":









Based on the watch issued to the British military in World War 2.


----------



## texaspledge

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoosierTrooper




----------



## corn18

Started with this:








Ended with this:


----------



## HoosierTrooper

I love this watch.


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## jazzbach




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## rmeron

Right now I have this, It's my only pilot watch AirBlue Bravo Charlie. Wears very comfortably at 44mm on my 6.5" wrist.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lancman

Wearing in my recently acquired Gekota K1 today.


----------



## fargelios

Prometheus Recon 5


----------



## texaspledge

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## rene.r

Tissell with my own handmade


----------



## green_pea




----------



## Jguitron

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jstewart1012




----------



## wtma

1MWF Kirova w/ Poljot 3133


----------



## HoosierTrooper

Orient Flight


----------



## itsmemuffins




----------



## O2AFAC67

The Bomber on distressed red leather this Wednesday morning...


----------



## Bryan66




----------



## Keithcozz

TISELL 43mm pilot

What a great watch...


----------



## itsmemuffins

^^
Yep. I have the b dial for over a year. Wearing it today on a new calf skin.


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjmcnal

Keithcozz said:


> *TISELL*_ 43mm Pilot...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...the next "best bargain" pilot is a distant second for a reason. Go. Purchase. This. Watch.


I'm in the market for a pilot and I keep hearing great things about the Tissel. I have a 6.75 inch wrist. Would it be too large for me at 43mm? Curved lugs?


----------



## Comapedrosa

Ludicrous










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skylinegtr_34




----------



## TapAptPat

Raf version 1 for Road triiiiipp 









Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse

Sent by an iPhone, from a galaxy far far away!!


----------



## wongthian2

Jsar Rafale jets by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## Keithcozz

*Tisell *really gives you a lot for the money...


----------



## all74

chicolabronse said:


> Sent by an iPhone, from a galaxy far far away!!


What is that? Love the look.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## all74

Wearing my favourite watch today - my Wilson Watchworks pilot 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse

all74 said:


> What is that? Love the look.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, it's a Ticino pilot chronograph on an Ague trading premium nato

Sent by an iPhone, from a galaxy far far away!!


----------



## Marrin

6 year old SNK805 with modded hands and sapphire.










Sent from my HTC Desire 816 using Tapatalk


----------



## rmeron

I've been wearing this more than my other watches. Yesterday I set it t 0600 and wore in on and off all day(I have this thing about changing watches during the day). So I checked it last night at 1930 +3s wore it to bed and this morning at 0530 it was +5s. 
I think +5s is the best I'm going to get. Here are pics which you've seen before.


----------



## S.H.

Can't say if it was a pilots' watch, but it is definitely military (Lemania Majetek):


----------



## itsmemuffins

Another pilot on my wrist today. The Geckota K1 V28


----------



## HoosierTrooper

Hope everyone is having a good weekend!


----------



## jelliottz

Adanac pilot/diver today.









And with its older brothers.









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz

*Tisell *_43mm _pilot

$149 well-spent...


----------



## wkw

Mark 17










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adimaano56sl

Timefactors Speedbird


----------



## wongthian2

Jsar Rafale jets by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## chicolabronse

Sent by an iPhone, from a galaxy far far away!!


----------



## oac6680

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2

montage ferrari aperta by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## COZ




----------



## wongthian2

montage Jsar french jet by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## O2AFAC67

Actually yesterday afternoon on the way to a wedding rehearsal dinner. Quick cell phone cam shot of the Crosswind and its little brother... 
Best,
Ron


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## corn18

This just arrived this morning:


----------



## itsmemuffins




----------



## jazzbach

itsmemuffins said:


> View attachment 9512298
> 
> 
> View attachment 9512306


Cool piece. Never seen that before. 
What's the model?


----------



## Maddog1970

Alpina Chrono.....


----------



## wongthian2

Jsar...
montage Jsar Russian SU-35 by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## itsmemuffins

jazzbach said:


> Cool piece. Never seen that before.
> What's the model?


It's a 47mm radiomir pilot on a pattini strap.


----------



## HoosierTrooper

Eco-Drive on a Watchadoo bracelet.


----------



## all74

oac6680 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I LOVE that Fortis! It's been on my wish list for a while.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## all74

Going with my Steinhart 44 today, though I may have to change it out if it rains.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Trying my new Alpina on a PVD end mill today.....


----------



## parsig9




----------



## chicolabronse

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsmemuffins




----------



## Control187

Bulova Moonwatch










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Hamilton Xwind today....


----------



## wongthian2

JSAR rocks!
montage Jsar Russian SU-35 by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## wkw

Speedbird 3 from Time Factors










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Trever1t

Zenith Stratos Rainbow Flyback


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## texaspledge

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Alpina today, on a black denim Strapsco.......waiting on a couple of Laco's I impulse bought earlier this week.....


----------



## montres

*Montres de Luxe Milano*


*







*
*







*
*







*


----------



## Maddog1970

Laco's arrived today.....wow...smitten......this Augsburg is crazy pretty.......it's so simple it's mesmerizing....blown away by the quality....


----------



## arislan

Newly completed hi-dome crystal mod on my Orient Flight.



















Sent from my E6683 using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz

I just keep on reaching for this one...


----------



## Maddog1970

My other Laco...the Zurich....Quartz day/date, the black sheep of the family!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jguitron

Do you consider this one a pilot or field?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montres

Montres De Luxe Milano


----------



## montres

Montres de Luxe Milano


----------



## chicolabronse

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikavulin

I'm wearing my Gavox Aurora today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach




----------



## Keithcozz

The quality of the *Tisell* _43mm Pilot _for $149 is ridiculous. I love this thing.

If you want a pilot and don't want to break the bank, this is your watch.


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## montres

*Montres de Luxe Milano
*


----------



## texaspledge

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## kcoops

texaspledge said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


Very nice. What brand is this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texaspledge

Thanks. Actually put it together myself from a tourby case, Wilson watch works dial, hands and crown. 

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## ncmoto




----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## kcoops

texaspledge said:


> Thanks. Actually put it together myself from a tourby case, Wilson watch works dial, hands and crown.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


That's killer. Nice job.










Vintage mod built from a Debert

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rocknsnow

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robbery

kcoops said:


>


I GOTTA have more details in this!


----------



## Nevets750

My Zenith Extra Special USA Limited Edition


----------



## ivanos




----------



## Mikavulin

I am with my Gavox Aurora ready for Halloween










And also my Avidiver










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## parsig9

The new to me TSAR on Borealis strap. NOT too big for my 17+cm wrist and no taller than my 50 Atmos. I love it. Paid a bit over $300 for this Jan 2011 issue with box and papers in like new cond on OEM rubber.


----------



## jlafou1

Archimede 39


----------



## HoosierTrooper

Took a Flight today!


----------



## wkw

Guinand










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Speedbird 3



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Alpina petrol blue....


----------



## Maddog1970

Hamilton ETO for a nasty Monday....


----------



## tpb11

I like the Big Pilot but it is, uh, well, too big. I used to have a 3717 but it sat too high off the wrist for me.


----------



## Maddog1970

Change up and start of a good watch week for me, as my PVD Laco just arrived....then should see my Steinhart tomorrow or Wednesday....really love the blue hands!


----------



## Amadeus556

My Fortis B-42 Cosmonaut Chronograph,the Black Mars 500.


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Amadeus556

HaymondWong said:


> montage x33 copy by blingmeister, on Flickr


Nice watch,and so is this


----------



## kyru231




----------



## futurepx

Interesting. Wasn't aware that steinhart made a mk xii homage



kyru231 said:


> View attachment 9674002


----------



## Spiffy

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 44 Type A


----------



## 2bad

Tisell pilot today.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Steinhart Nav B 47mm A type today.....


----------



## Happy Acres




----------



## parsig9

kyru231 said:


> View attachment 9674002


What the heck is this?


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Maddog1970

Steinhart still....


----------



## pacifichrono

From May 1965:


----------



## Keithcozz

Nice goin', auto-focus...


----------



## wkw

Stowa Flieger










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Archimede Pilot 39H










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonbe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRad704

Took a shot at making my own strap today. Un-dyed, but I'm very happy so far. :-




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## colwheel

Tutima


----------



## Nevets750

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2bad

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## T3C

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Steinhart Nav B 47mm TI, back on the factory strap:


----------



## KIP_NZ

New (to me) day today, a 1953 Omega RAF 6B/542 with a soft iron dial and faraday cages to increase the anti-magnetic properties. One of 5900 ever made.


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## Maddog1970

My petrol blue Alpina on a PVD Strapscode oyster....love this combo....


----------



## texaspledge

Sporting my Maratac Pilot mid on a gasgasbones. Simple, reliable tool watch. I use it swimming, working in the car, never lets me down. I have an IWC 3717 and Stowa Flieger Chrono and the detail and finishing on the dial doesn't embarrass itself next to them. Recommended.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## Happy Acres




----------



## Maddog1970

Laco Friedrichshafen today...


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nuovorecord

3706 on kevlar today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

nuovorecord said:


> 3706 on kevlar today.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful piece. 
3706 is one of my grail watches

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nuovorecord

wkw said:


> Beautiful piece.
> 3706 is one of my grail watches
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. Your BP ain't too shabby either! Love it!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2

Omega X-33gen1
X-33gen1 GRAVITY by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## WatchLuc

Indeed, I was doing sports today. Own an IWC Big Pilot but didn't wear it today. Had a fall during skateboarding. The Big Pilot is just to expensive for these risks. The clock on my mobile phone was accurate enough.


----------



## WatchLuc

Technically it is a pilot, reconizable by the triangle at the 12:00 hours position on the dail.


----------



## ceanag

Marathon Gallet Pilot Navigator Watch


----------



## Maddog1970

Still on my Laco Honeymoon:


----------



## wkw

nuovorecord said:


> Thanks. Your BP ain't too shabby either! Love it!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you.
I always regret of not getting a 3706 when I had a chance. I think it's one of the iconic watches....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Stowa










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSerb

Trusty old Citizen Blue Angels. I prefer it over Garmin D2.


----------



## Lammylee

Precista B-Uhr with hand wound Unitas centre second modified movement. Number 50 out of 50 made.


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## colwheel

Zenith Primero


----------



## Donsaimon

Breitling B50 Cockpit Frecce Tricolori limited edition at work














Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Steinhart 47mm Titanium Nav-B Uhr B dial.....


----------



## paolorange

Speedmaster Mark III, circa 1972.
I find this unit the most elegant pilot I have. Perfect with your flight suit and a dinner jacket too.


----------



## Dan Pierce

Custom Marathon SAR
dP


----------



## gekos

This alarm


----------



## Chronocase

Stunner!!


----------



## Maddog1970

It's Hammie time....sorry, even I can't believe I said that......


----------



## Maddog1970

New Damasko DA36 today:


----------



## odinslostcandy

Not really a pilot. But aviation inspired, and the scratch on the crystal is from an Astar squirrel cheek


----------



## longstride

For the last 6 weeks as i've been on the road it has almost exclusively been this...









...the Sinn 103 Acrylic.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

This one won't come off...:


----------



## Earl Grey

Oris ProPilot Date










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Damasko honeymoon continues:


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Air Blue Delta Chrono Grey PVD








​


----------



## ngtung.le

hongkongtaipan said:


> Air Blue Delta Chrono Grey PVD
> 
> View attachment 9888874
> 
> ​


Love this watch, but it is quartz 

Sent from my STV100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Shots of my Stowa Flieger and coworker's IWC mark 18.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy

Yesterday's photo but this Soviet Airforce Sturmanskie is still on my wrist today


----------



## OmegaSMPMan

Alpina day


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## texaspledge

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

today it's a Hawkinge.


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## longstride

Nice Yukon, these Alpina's have always appealed, is it a Quartz or is it an Auto?



59yukon01 said:


>


----------



## NWP627

Pilot/Astronaut


----------



## 59yukon01

longstride said:


> Nice Yukon, these Alpina's have always appealed, is it a Quartz or is it an Auto?


Thanks and it's a quartz.


----------



## w4tchnut

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## all74

Archer Aero 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SgtPepper

Fortis GMT Nr. 596.10.148, Waterressistant 200M, Sapphire Glass.


----------



## longstride

I'm jumping in with a Fortis Pilot today too....had this since 1998, it's a great watch, understated, just the right size, great clarity 'at a glance', low profile (doesn't seem to get banged on everything) accurate and looks great with it's bead blasted finish.


----------



## Leekster

Glycine at altitude...










Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## longstride

...love the strap...



texaspledge said:


> Sporting my Maratac Pilot mid on a gasgasbones. Simple, reliable tool watch. I use it swimming, working in the car, never lets me down. I have an IWC 3717 and Stowa Flieger Chrono and the detail and finishing on the dial doesn't embarrass itself next to them. Recommended.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

Fantastic...!



KIP_NZ said:


> New (to me) day today, a 1953 Omega RAF 6B/542 with a soft iron dial and faraday cages to increase the anti-magnetic properties. One of 5900 ever made.
> View attachment 9755994
> 
> View attachment 9756002


----------



## longstride

Love the countdown bezel....!
[

QUOTE=eblackmo;34729706]
View attachment 9690586
View attachment 9690594
[/QUOTE]


----------



## longstride

COZ what is this it looks like a Sinn 155, but I dont think it is...is it a Ray Wong or a Wilson?

[

QUOTE=COZ;34069178][/QUOTE]


----------



## wkw

G.Gerlach










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## corn18




----------



## horolicious

Tourby Vintage


----------



## loqv75




----------



## wkw

IWC big pilot










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texaspledge

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## all74

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

Laco Leipzig Erbstück


----------



## loqv75




----------



## texaspledge

Maratac Pilot on a different strap today.









Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf

My first aviation watch.


----------



## piningforthefjords




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## texaspledge

Couldn't resist a side shot.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord99

My Aachen


----------



## HoosierTrooper

My Ticino, which is an outstanding watch in my not so humble opinion. The original strap is comfortable, and has a pretty good deployment clasp,but was kind of a weird orange color which I didn't care for. I treated it with three coats of olive oil and am very happy with the darker color it has now.


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## RT13

Zenith Pilot Type 20 EXTRA SPECIAL Bronze.
Tried this on in the boutique today. Seriously considering getting one.
For a 45mm watch it fits extremely well on my small wrist.


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## darklight111




----------



## Jonbe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Stowa Flieger










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## JacksonExports

Watching Ohio State V Michigan










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JacksonExports

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## futurepx

Speedbird. This is actually my second one, I was too foolish to appreciate it the first time around.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slidingwest

Working hard 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoosierTrooper

Flight on a Watchadoo bracelet.


----------



## stselvia

The fiance surprised me with a new Damasko DC66 Si Blk this afternoon. She's a keeper.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## piningforthefjords




----------



## all74

Enjoying my Steinhart today 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## darklight111




----------



## ivanos




----------



## chicolabronse

Sent by iPhone from a galaxy far far away!


----------



## w4tchnut

I'm a real Airman today and will be using all three of my time zone displays. 









6835 miles!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horolicious

Destro Tourby. Preflight meal.


----------



## anabuki




----------



## Maddog1970

Alpina today....


----------



## anabuki




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2

on desk by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## Keithcozz

New watch day! 38mm* Techne *_Merlin_...


----------



## wkw

Stowa Flieger










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## piningforthefjords




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## briburt

A humble Timex Waterbury today.


----------



## lightspire




----------



## westNE

First day with the first Grail I've managed to acquire...








Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## erikclabaugh

Glycine for me as well...


----------



## montres

*Steinhart RED Nav B-Uhr













*


----------



## nuovorecord

Happy Friday!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## watchobs




----------



## piningforthefjords




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## twintop

Steinhart Nav-B Vintage Titan B-Muster 47


----------



## all74

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harald-hans

Dan Pierce said:


> dP


Can you please tell me the exact name of this model ... !?


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz

New strap for my *Tisell *_Pilot_...


----------



## Lord99

Steinhart Nav B 44 Vintage Titanium B Muster


----------



## chicolabronse




----------



## gerasimos33

First day:


----------



## dbrando

^ beautiful! congrats.


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## harald-hans

Model please ?


----------



## JacksonExports

harald-hans said:


> Model please ?


Engineer Hydrocarbon Aero GMT Automatic Series










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## harald-hans

Cool - thank you very much ...


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## longstride




----------



## briburt

Techne Merlin for a snowy Monday.






















*Save**Save*​


----------



## nuovorecord

Look what the FedEx man dragged in today...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz

There isn't a thing about the *Techne *_Merlin _that I don't like...


----------



## wkw

Stowa










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lightspire




----------



## Lord99

Steinhart Nav B Vintage Titanium


----------



## river rat

My issued CWC RAF chronograph issued in 1981


----------



## chicolabronse

Sent by iPhone from a galaxy far far away!


----------



## veralfixen




----------



## Heiner




----------



## Matty01

Glycine Airman 7 plaza mayor


----------



## wkw

Speedbird from time factor










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma

Sinn 104


----------



## darklight111




----------



## Earl Grey

Oris ProPilot, back on bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archi888

Steinhart NAV B-UHR 44 no logo


----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## CUAviator

New Citizen Skyhawk


----------



## westNE

CUAviator said:


> New Citizen Skyhawk


No better testament than that! Thank you for your service. 
Nick

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

Gavox Avidiver.


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## 59yukon01

Gavox Avidiver


----------



## longstride

Hawkinge.


----------



## GUTuna

Ollech & Wajs Aviation


----------



## gerasimos33

Off to home for Christmas!


----------



## watchobs




----------



## horolicious

Tourby Vintage 42mm,


----------



## Victorv

My CWC, it's not a pilot but it's military and i can't found any military watch thread to show mine.










Enviado desde mi ALE-L21 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## UofRSpider

Fortis Flieger Classic Chrono


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## texaspledge

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy

Schuhren Observer on a Martu bund:


----------



## Junior29

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut

Glycine Airman Base 22









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimBass

Orient Flight automatic B dial (green dial, black case)


----------



## MHC

A very nice Navitimer homage from Air Blue.









Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz

Underrated gem.


----------



## tommy_boy

New shoes for the Double Twelve. From Martu, recently my favorite strap maker.


----------



## stselvia

Damasko DC66Si Blk in the evening sun

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## lightspire




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## 59yukon01

Going stealth with the Gavox Avidiver and Toxic.


----------



## Mikavulin

59yukon01 said:


> Going stealth with the Gavox Avidiver and Toxic.


Very nice shot 59yukon01. Happy you like it. Looks great on your wrist

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

Mikavulin said:


> Very nice shot 59yukon01. Happy you like it. Looks great on your wrist
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks and I like it a lot. Well done on the design my friend!


----------



## Mikavulin

Today is the Aurora










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horolicious

Mikavulin said:


> Today is the Aurora
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This watch is awesome. From design, to features. Can you tell me if the seconds hand hits the minute mark perfectly? Also can you run a timer simultaneously, with switching to a different time zone?


----------



## dpodola

wkw said:


> Speedbird from time factor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice watch haven't seen this model before

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

dpodola said:


> Nice watch haven't seen this model before
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. This is a speedbird lll with GMT function. Quite special in my opinion.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## UofRSpider

Fortis today. Merry Christmas!


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## KIP_NZ

Boxing day sales here. Accurate navigation is required so clearly a RAF anti-magnetic Omega 53 will do the job


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy

The f71 project watch is growing on me. Love it.


----------



## DANinCLE

My most recent (and favorite) watch purchase:









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## texaspledge

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## bluekaze

Stunning bell and ross!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord99




----------



## Topspin917

Thunderbolt


----------



## w4tchnut

Ticino 47mm Ti

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asmetana

I know it's a white dial but it's kind of a Pilot's watch, Timefactors PRS-22 in white.


----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## w4tchnut

Right back at you, tommy_boy









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stselvia

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

Gavox Avidiver.


----------



## bluekaze

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bluekaze

59yukon01 said:


> Gavox Avidiver


Nice strap! May i know where to get it? And if it works for other watches as well. Cheers!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT

This is the Pilot! ;-)


----------



## Nevets750

Zenith Type 20 Extra Special North America Edition









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

bluekaze said:


> Nice strap! May i know where to get it? And if it works for other watches as well. Cheers!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks! It a custom canvas from Drunkartstrap on Instagram. This one is a standard 22mm so fits any watch that size. He's a one man operation that does them to order on the side. Probably 3 month wait time.


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## wkw

A good old Sinn 656










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## wongthian2

inside curtain by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## UofRSpider

Oris Big Crown 38mm Hunter


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## Gryffindor

It's Laco Tuesday!


----------



## w4tchnut

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gryffindor

For Wednesday.


----------



## Triggers Broom




----------



## ddavidsonmd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## parsig9




----------



## mmason




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

Gavox Avidiver today.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erikclabaugh




----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## Ciaran75




----------



## Keithcozz

*CITIZEN* field watch on ostrich...


----------



## lightspire




----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## benasaki




----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## Lord99




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz

*Techne* _Merlin _today. For $99, there is a lot to like here...


----------



## HoosierTrooper

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mt.B

1/2 a day into this MWC G10 Titanium Solar's hard life as my work watch.


----------



## hidden830726

WWC today.










Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## hidden830726

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT

With metal bezel..














Bulova Accutron Astronaut M8 GMT 1968 Rare bezel bachelite


----------



## Leekster

MDT IT said:


> With metal bezel..
> View attachment 10516354
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulova Accutron Astronaut M8 GMT 1968 Rare bezel bachelite
> 
> View attachment 10516370
> 
> View attachment 10516378


Wow!
Great post.
That watch is in fantastic shape!!!
My Dad gave me one when I got my pilot's licence in 1982. He also had/has one in gold.
Unfortunately, later when I went in the Navy mine was misplaced during a move.
A sad loss.
I loved that watch.

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## Blurter

Bulova moon watch. Just arrived. Fits like beaut.


----------



## tommy_boy

Not a pilot's tool watch, maybe, but it seems to fit in. This is the 40mm.


----------



## Triggers Broom




----------



## all74

tommy_boy said:


> Not a pilot's tool watch, maybe, but it seems to fit in. This is the 40mm.


I love that watch! Definitely on my "someday when I'm independently wealthy" list 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## Nevets750

Zenith Type 20 GMT









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asmetana

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord99

... this one:


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asmetana

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikavulin

Here with the Gavox Squadron for 53rd Sqn romania




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

Gavox Avidiver today.


----------



## Mikavulin

59yukon01 said:


> Gavox Avidiver today.


Always a pleasure to see your pictures.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

Mikavulin said:


> Always a pleasure to see your pictures.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! I'm really enjoying this watch.


----------



## jbardwell61

Enjoying the warmth of a strap for the winter.


----------



## Junior29

Glycine Airman Base 22










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## Eggsy

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikavulin

horolicious said:


> This watch is awesome. From design, to features. Can you tell me if the seconds hand hits the minute mark perfectly? Also can you run a timer simultaneously, with switching to a different time zone?


Hello Horolicious

Hands :
I can tell you the hands follow the Mark perfectly half of the time if you leave the watch vertical or 100% of the time if you leave the hands always horizontal

I need to tell you that this hand movement is bi-directional and to be able to go both direction the hands needs to have a 2 degree tolerance to engage in one or the other direction

Timer/Chrono 
Both chrono (CHR) and timer (TMR) mode works in background if you are in other mode . Also if the countdown finishes it will automatically take over from any other position

Enjoy the time like I enjoyed making this Gavox Aurora watch






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loqv75




----------



## Keithcozz

Walkin' the dog with my *Techne *_Merlin_...


----------



## Pro Diver




----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## Floydboy




----------



## asmetana

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asmetana

Sporting the GS Warriors colors

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2

wrist by curtain by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## chris.alae

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gerasimos33

My presentation buddy


----------



## asmetana

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## Howzit




----------



## 59yukon01

Gavox Avidiver to wrap up the work week.


----------



## Mikavulin

59yukon01 said:


> Gavox Avidiver to wrap up the work week.


Great Combo yukon01 . So happy you enjoy it 

Here is mine actually



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

Mikavulin said:


> Great Combo yukon01 . So happy you enjoy it
> 
> Here is mine actually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! I like that you switched out the black silicone to the orange. Looks good! Maybe I need an orange one as well.


----------



## darklight111




----------



## asmetana

Well worn Sin 656

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asmetana

asmetana said:


> Well worn Sin 656
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Embarrassing spell check, ahem, Sinn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord99

Very nice pic!


----------



## Lord99

Very nice pic!


darklight111 said:


>


----------



## Keithcozz

The leather strap that comes on this $100 watch is actually so great that I ordered it in another colour. It arrived yesterday!


----------



## chris.alae

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

And this evening was wearing the Crosswind with Wranglers and ostrich leg boots...


----------



## wtma




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## asmetana

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dalen




----------



## Lord99

Steinhart Nav B 44 Vintage Titanium B Muster


----------



## Drudge




----------



## wongthian2

Sinn 103 ti TESTAF on a brown leather now...
balcony wall2 by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## parsig9




----------



## roadie

Oris Big Crown Pro Pilot date 41mm


----------



## 59yukon01

Gavox Avidiver on a ToxicNato.


----------



## O2AFAC67

72 degf outside. Relaxed and color coordinated this afternoon...


----------



## w4tchnut

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2

by fruitbowel by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## asmetana

PRS-22









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stout biker

gerasimos33 said:


> My presentation buddy


what is this watch ? a poor replica


----------



## gerasimos33

stout biker said:


> what is this watch ? a poor replica


What makes you say that?

Edit: I know it's better not to feed the troll, but I will do it anyway. Please, educate us.


----------



## StufflerMike

stout biker said:


> what is this watch ? a poor replica


Proof please or is it just trolling ? If it is just trolling you better stop and leave.


----------



## wtma




----------



## piningforthefjords




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## mph57

My USAF issued GG-W-113 for pilot training - 1986


----------



## jeremydw

New to me Laco:


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## chris.alae

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Archimede 39










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikavulin

When creating a toolwatch with a unique turning bezel this combo is to last









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ninzeo

My latest Alpina arrival


----------



## Howzit




----------



## 59yukon01

Gavox Avidiver on a ToxicNato.


----------



## wongthian2

My 103 Ti TESTAF on a Milanese mesh...
balcony by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## Heiner




----------



## Lord99




----------



## briburt

Seiko SNK today.


----------



## wongthian2

sinn nite run by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## soaking.fused

XVI


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umarrajs

IMO no one has got the Vintage better than Laco on the Erbstuck:


----------



## lightspire




----------



## wongthian2

103 ti TESTAF
sinn germanjet by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## horolicious

Which ⌚ you would rather have on the wrist during a "low yo-yo" maneuver :









More 📷 of ⌚ on Insta📨


----------



## anabuki




----------



## umarrajs

LACO SUNDAY!!


----------



## gslaskin




----------



## victarro




----------



## centurionavre

Hi WUS!

My Sinn 903 BE.










Cheers!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## river rat

Some thing that was actually use as intended CWC issued in 1981 to the RAF


----------



## lightspire




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## hidden830726

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## briburt

Techné Merlin today.


----------



## briburt

double post


----------



## Toothbras

Space pilot


----------



## chris.alae

briburt said:


> Techné Merlin today.


Have that one myself. Great little watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikavulin

Very good choice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikavulin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JFingers

Sinn 556 doing work today:










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## longstride

A very worthy thread!









Sinn 103 Acrylic.


----------



## w4tchnut

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyer92

WWII-era Waltham A-11 here. Will post a photo as soon as I can figure out how to do it!


----------



## flyer92

Greetings all! Newbie here, just purchased a NOS Waltham A-11 in its original box, but am not 100% sure if its dial is correct. It has dots at each hour instead of tick marks, and a dot at the 60-minute position instead of a small "60." It is therefore much different than every other A-11 I've seen online, as well as the diagrams shown in the Waltham A-11 manual.

As you can imagine, this is becoming worrisome and frustrating, so just requesting if you experts can weigh in on this. I would appreciate any feedback, advice, or references, and am glad to post more photos if needed. Many thanks for your assistance, and look forward to being a part of this forum!


----------



## umarrajs

Laco Dortmund Erbstuck today:


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## 59yukon01

Gavox Avidiver.


----------



## Mikavulin

59yukon01 said:


> Gavox Avidiver.


Wet or not. The Avidiver makes it a day! Cool

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

Another day with the Gavox Avidiver.


----------



## wongthian2

my 103 ti TESTAF on a milanese mesh..
balcony by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## Pachoe

Simple and clean BC3 Sportsman; first post in Pilot's forum; good night!

























































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## asmetana

DA36

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe

BC3 Sportsman for Friday again; 

































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Air Blue Delta Chrono Grey PVD​


----------



## 191145

A homage from Debaufre.
Nav-B


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman

My first (and for a long time, only) decent watch remains to be the only thing I own that I think looks best on a bracelet (and OEM at that). I don't get to wear it often these days but each time I do it reminds me why I love watches!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## w4tchnut

tommy_boy said:


>


I got me one of those too. Great watch. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750

w4tchnut said:


> I got me one of those too. Great watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You guys are killing me! I saw your post and went crazy for the full dial lume! So crazy that I just bought one on EBay! I'll post a pic or two when I get it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut

Nevets750 said:


> You guys are killing me! I saw your post and went crazy for the full dial lume! So crazy that I just bought one on EBay! I'll post a pic or two when I get it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good for you. 
You'll like the excellent visibility in any light. Who wouldn't love this. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lightspire




----------



## soaking.fused

Mark XVI


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

This is the one, I will be sporting in a few months...:









(Photo shamelessly stolen)


----------



## tommy_boy

Maybe a stretch to call it a pilot watch.

How about we call it "aviation inspired"? ;-)


----------



## horolicious

More 📷 of ⌚ on Insta📨


----------



## ninzeo

tommy_boy said:


> Maybe a stretch to call it a pilot watch.
> 
> How about we call it "aviation inspired"? ;-)


That's actually an awesome dial! Very legible and i think the dial is very pilot. I truly dislike the lugs though...if only...


----------



## Chronocase

The best watch on the whole list, and they no longer make it.


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## tommy_boy

Ever open a box and say, "This looks better than the stock photos"? I just did.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman

I'm flying with this Eagle today. Zelos does make nice pieces.



















3 LIKES


----------



## 191145




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750

Just arrived! I have this forum to thank for my purchase. Another member posted a pic of this watch with the full dial lume and I broke down and bought one on EBay. It's only been on my wrist for a few minutes, but I'm really liking it. Can't wait to see the lume in the dark!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusbal

Great minds...


----------



## wongthian2

marathon JSAR on new strap by G. in Greece
Jsar lume by blingmeister, on Flickr

Jsar buckle by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## Dalen

Steinhart nav B premium on a Vintager strap


----------



## Pachoe

Laco Munster just arrived! Happy Friday!









































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750

Chronoswiss 24hr Day Night. This one doesn't get the wrist time it deserves, but I always enjoy it when I do wear it.















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop




----------



## Fusbal

Nevets750 said:


> Chronoswiss 24hr Day Night. This one doesn't get the wrist time it deserves, but I always enjoy it when I do wear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 11053266
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ugh, adding another one to the to-buy list. That is a beauty.


----------



## w4tchnut

tommy_boy said:


> Ever open a box and say, "This looks better than the stock photos"? I just did.


Love the hands on this one. 
Congrats.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## Pachoe

Laco Munster 

















































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## jlow28

K1









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chris.alae

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zetaplus93

Have been enjoying my Sinn 103 St for the past week or so:










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Howzit




----------



## Nevets750

Fusbal said:


> Ugh, adding another one to the to-buy list. That is a beauty.


Thanks. I've had it for a long time and really enjoy it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pallas

chris.alae said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What brand and model? Thanks

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## heb

I consider this a pilot watch because it's model name is "Airspeed". It would not be the perfect pilot chronograph because the subdials are too small. Time legibility is excellent, however. Over the last holiday season, one of our favorite gm dealers were offering these things at fire sale prices, so I had to act.

heb


----------



## Jazzmaster

Going with the Jet Team Chronomat today...


----------



## chris.alae

pallas said:


> What brand and model? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Redux COURG Zero Hour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ehansen

Soaring above the "clouds"...

(note the unmanned aircraft)

Damasko DC66 on iyonk_strap custom strap

Cheers 
Eric


----------



## w4tchnut

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy

Schuhren Observer on a Martu bund:


----------



## soaking.fused

IWC


----------



## Pachoe

Laco Munster again; ordered a Paderborn too. Had to have both dials....

































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2

Jsar lume by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## Chuso

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 191145

Because of the fuel and weight calculator on the case back I would say it it a pilot timepiece


----------



## twintop




----------



## macchina




----------



## mothyent

Sent from my D6708 using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused

Pilot below hard deck; calls No Joy.










MKXVI: Alert 5


----------



## Pachoe

Laco Munster in a London Honey strap for a different look when the Paderborn arrives;









































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## mizzy

Tutima Flieger Chrono ;-)


----------



## Fusbal

Hamilton Khaki King Pilot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jose-CostaRica

STURMANSKIE Juri Gagarin 40th anniversary chrono


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop




----------



## Fusbal

Blue Horizon


----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Lord99

Steinhart Nav B 44 Vintage Titanium


----------



## ninzeo




----------



## Pachoe

Flieger Friday; Laco Munster 

















Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## 191145




----------



## crhempel

Fantastic crown on that piece.


----------



## soaking.fused

Mark XVI


----------



## Nevets750

IWC Big Pilot on custom strap by Aaron Bespoke.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 191145

Debaufre Nav-B


----------



## 191145

Switched to another Debaufre C-Sar 44mm square with Unitas 6498-2 manual movement.


----------



## lightspire




----------



## Archi888

Steinhart


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## bluekaze

New Nato ! like having a new watch. Anyone can recommend other good natos for an iwc 37714 ?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eggsy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750

Zenith Type 20 Extra Special









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## green_pea




----------



## lightspire




----------



## Fusbal

Man do I love Fortis.


----------



## 191145

Adding a new strap on this watch has made its way 
back into my rotation.


----------



## anabuki




----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Pachoe

Laco Munster on Rios strap today; waiting for the Paderborn to arrive!!!

































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Ossamanity

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Floydboy




----------



## twintop




----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Air Blue Delta Chrono Grey PVD​


----------



## catlike

Tourby Vintage Pilot 42mm Automatic:


----------



## SeikoFanBoy

43mm tisell + stowa strap


----------



## rmeron

Here is my Air Blue BRAVO pilot. A very good pilot with hacking and hand winding.


----------



## Drumguy

Laco Trier.


----------



## Shawnny

This thread is putting me to sleep. It's the same people posting he same watch, over and over and over again. Zzzzzzzzzzz!


----------



## Capicu1978




----------



## d.gonzalez.comer

Shawnny said:


> This thread is putting me to sleep. It's the same people posting he same watch, over and over and over again. Zzzzzzzzzzz!


If you don't like it just stop following it. Dude, there is so much negative people around that if we could collect that energy we'd put the electric companies out of a job.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## chris.alae

Maratac Mid pilot




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## Fusbal

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Lord99




----------



## wkw

Sinn 856










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

TGIF. 
Wearing my Alpina Startimer Chrono on a beautiful Crazy Horse SNPR leather strap for #PilotFriday. 
Have a great day! 
B



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cybotron

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## allkindsofwatches1

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Great thread! I'm in search of another pilot watch. Although I love my Nighthawk....I need something with a little less busy dial . Citizen did do a nice job with this dial....it's busy but looks great IMO.


----------



## Myron

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Started out with the 156 and switched to the 1550SG for the rest of the day...


----------



## 59yukon01

Gavox Avidiver Friday for me.


----------



## allkindsofwatches1

Citizen Nighthawk on bund.


----------



## steuerman

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Tutima NATO model 798 from the 80's, my favorite pilot's watch








meine Lieblings-Pilotenuhr

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Cybotron said:


> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


I love this one. Got to borrow my friend's for a few days. Rocked it in canvas. Love it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Myron said:


> Started out with the 156 and switched to the 1550SG for the rest of the day...


Lot of win here 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



steuerman said:


> Tutima NATO model 798 from the 80's, my favorite pilot's watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meine Lieblings-Pilotenuhr
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


I can see why. It's awesome !!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Blending in at In-N-Out


----------



## macotono

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

I'll play.


----------



## iim7v7im7

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Pachoe

My Flieger's couple this weekend 









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## COZ

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Jeep99dad said:


> TGIF.
> Wearing my Alpina Startimer Chrono on a beautiful Crazy Horse SNPR leather strap for #PilotFriday.
> Have a great day!
> B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks to fit pretty well on your wrist, thought that was a 44mm case (?) I like it but no running seconds?


----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## Keithcozz

*Dan Henry* model _1963_. I'm like a little kid with a new toy about this one. I simply refuse to take it off. I've been _sleeping_

with it on under the guise of "I'm just breaking in the strap."

What a bargain, though. Absolutely stunning attention to detail, especially at $230. I already know that it's gonna be a

front-runner in the rotation for years to come.



















*BONUS!!* Pretty spyplane on the back! SIGH...I am a child.


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



COZ said:


> Looks to fit pretty well on your wrist, thought that was a 44mm case (?) I like it but no running seconds?


Thanks. It is indeed the 44mm case but it wears very well on my barely 7" wrist. Wears flat too and better than the 43mm IWC pilot Chrono is tried. 
Indeed no running seconds. Sometimes I run the Chrono. 
It has a modified Valjoux cal with a bi-compax design I fell in love with. Cheers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Wearing it again today. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

my 103 TETAF montaged onto a German fighter...
x-default by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



HaymondWong said:


> my 103 TETAF montaged onto a German fighter...
> x-default by blingmeister, on Flickr


Excellent watch and cool photo &#55357;&#56836;&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## wtma

Sinn 104 arabic.


----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## Keithcozz

Trying out the NATO that came with my *Dan Henry* model _1963_. Comfy.


----------



## Keithcozz

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Trying out the NATO that came with my *Dan Henry* model _1963_. Comfy.


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Keithcozz said:


> Trying out the NATO that came with my *Dan Henry* model _1963_. Comfy.


I love this watch, reminiscent of old Breitling chronos. How do you like it? Myota Quartz ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused

Keithcozz said:


> *Dan Henry* model _1963_. I'm like a little kid with a new toy about this one. I simply refuse to take it off. I've been _sleeping_
> 
> with it on under the guise of "I'm just breaking in the strap."
> 
> What a bargain, though. Absolutely stunning attention to detail, especially at $230. I already know that it's gonna be a
> 
> front-runner in the rotation for years to come.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BONUS!!* Pretty spyplane on the back! SIGH...I am a child.


Fancy the 1963 and its lovely caseback. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Keithcozz

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Jeep99dad said:


> I love this watch, reminiscent of old Breitling chronos. How do you like it? Myota Quartz ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is my 2nd *Dan Henry* and I adore them both:

Model _1939
_









The _1963 _is a erm...homage to this much-desired classic:








Image shamelessly stolen from *yankeexpress

*It IS powered by a *Miyota*, the _6S20_ (the 1/20 sec. hand actually spins like a mechanical for the first 30 secs. that you time something, nice touch),
and you are right, that bezel does rather say *BREITLING*, doesn't it?

I got a little, shall we say, enthusiastic in my review of this watch, but if you have the time...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/dan-henry-model-1963-unboxing-review-4153650.html

Hope your Sunday was great!


----------



## wkw

Stowa Icarus










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe

Laco Paderborn tonight

















Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2

Jsar lume by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## sanik




----------



## chris.alae

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TKMikey

Nice Maratac. I really like the central second hand. Only found out they started making those in a recent email from them.


----------



## chris.alae

TKMikey said:


> Nice Maratac. I really like the central second hand. Only found out they started making those in a recent email from them.


Thanks. I jumped on the purchase as soon as the price dropped about $53. About a week later it went back up. Really happy with it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Keithcozz said:


> This is my 2nd *Dan Henry* and I adore them both:
> 
> Model _1939
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The _1963 _is a erm...homage to this much-desired classic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Image shamelessly stolen from *yankeexpress
> 
> *It IS powered by a *Miyota*, the _6S20_ (the 1/20 sec. hand actually spins like a mechanical for the first 30 secs. that you time something, nice touch),
> and you are right, that bezel does rather say *BREITLING*, doesn't it?
> 
> I got a little, shall we say, enthusiastic in my review of this watch, but if you have the time...
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/dan-henry-model-1963-unboxing-review-4153650.html
> 
> Hope your Sunday was great!


I gotta admit. I want that Chrono 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Good morning everyone,

Today I'm wearing the Mercer pilot watch on a chocolate Toxicroo nato. I like this combo.

Have a great day. 
B




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750

IWC Big Pilot on Aaron Bespoke strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iim7v7im7

Damasko DK10


----------



## d.gonzalez.comer

Christopher Ward C1000 Typhoon Black Ceramic.









Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## ydimitrov25

One of the best Victorinox watches ever built.


----------



## twintop




----------



## COZ

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Trying this one on bracelet for today...


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



COZ said:


> Trying this one on bracelet for today...


That's a really cool Breitling.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Stowa Flieger handwind










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## COZ

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Jeep99dad said:


> That's a really cool Breitling.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, got any pics of your Jupiter Pilot? Love those busy Breitling dials!


----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



COZ said:


> Thanks, got any pics of your Jupiter Pilot? Love those busy Breitling dials!


Sorry I lost all my good pics of it but here is a Q&D indoor shot for you 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop




----------



## satiriadis

A 1995 piece.


----------



## Ivo P

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Flying around....


----------



## anabuki

yesterday...


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

TGIF. 

Astor & Banks Pilomatic LE on DrunkArtStraps green canvas for #PilotFriday

Have a great day. 
B


















The hour markers are painted with a thick layer given a raised marker effect and adding depth to the dial









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Here's my Steinhart NavB Vintage Ti47 for fliegerfriday


----------



## COZ

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Cooler here today, going with Bundeswher on leather...


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



twintop said:


> Here's my Steinhart NavB Vintage Ti47 for fliegerfriday
> 
> View attachment 11363322


That dark Ti is hot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Jeep99dad said:


>


Fancy that strap combo. A job well done.


----------



## soaking.fused

satiriadis said:


> A 1995 piece.


Really dig this.


----------



## ninzeo

soaking.fused said:


> Really dig this.


Oh yes we all do...that's pure beauty


----------



## wkw

Stowa










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert




----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Happy Saturday fellas.

Alpina Startimer and a Legion beer at my usual Saturday spot as I wait for my burger ☀ it's just an amazing afternoon here in CLT! Next a Victory Sour Monkey 

Cheers. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heiner




----------



## satiriadis

Revue Thommen Airspeed.


----------



## fumiyasu

Techne sparrowhawk.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## R1P

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Laco Munster Monday 

































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe

Laco Munster Monday 

































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

I wore the Alpina on the first DrunkArtStraps Weathered canvas this afternoon for a ride in the Jeep with the girls and for grilling tonight 









Roxy up to no good in the background , dad enjoying a SC beer and about to fire up the grill since my girls wanted Bacon & Cheddar burgers









Who said a Chrono wasn't a useful complication ? timing my burgers and opened a second beer  cheers fellas 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marrin

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Modded SNK805









Sent from my HTC Desire 816 using Tapatalk


----------



## creepshow

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Dagaz Thunderbolt is so comfy on wrist.









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert




----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

I'll start the work week with the Mercer pilot watch on a Toxicroo natostrap 
I really enjoy this watch, great size as a large wearing 40mm, touch of red, Swiss auto mvt with custom rotor and hardened SS 
Have a great day. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750

Zenith Type 20 Extra Special








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikavulin

Nevets750 said:


> Zenith Type 20 Extra Special
> View attachment 11397834
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I have this one for today , the GAVOX Legacy field officer










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shawnny

Nevets750 said:


> Zenith Type 20 Extra Special
> View attachment 11397834
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That is very special! It's my favorite line of watches.


----------



## Nevets750

Shawnny said:


> That is very special! It's my favorite line of watches.


Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut

Nevets750 said:


> Zenith Type 20 Extra Special
> View attachment 11397834
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That right there is the bees knees, Nevets. 
You oughta get the bronzo version too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## Bdex75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turbineboy

X-33 for today


----------



## Fatboi_ET

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

On a Zuludiver Nato.









Sent from mTalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Fatboi_ET said:


> On a Zuludiver Nato.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from mTalk


Great watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Astor & Banks Pilomatic on Weathered blue DrunkArtStraps canvas

Have a great day 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## citjet

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## roadie

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Oris Big Crown Pro Pilot date.


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



citjet said:


>


That's super hot and an amazing pic as usual 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Pilot-Heaven 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## citjet

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Jeep99dad said:


> That's super hot and an amazing pic as usual
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why thank you sir


----------



## jazzbach

Bdex75 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That bronze one is cool. 
Archimede?


----------



## jazzbach

Mk. XV


----------



## Bdex75

jazzbach said:


> That bronze one is cool.
> Archimede?


Thank you. Yes sir. It is the 39 with the H dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach

Bdex75 said:


> Thank you. Yes sir. It is the 39 with the H dial.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I want one


----------



## Bdex75

jazzbach said:


> I want one


You NEED one. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy

Double Twelve on a Martu strap today:


----------



## wongthian2

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Bulovamoonwatch montage by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## cman1120

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Orient Flight









Misspelling brought to you by Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

on balcony edge by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## Dan Pierce

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

dP


----------



## twintop




----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## househalfman

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

I'm piloting the Eagle today.


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Nice watches guys 

Are you all ready for #PilotFriday? 
#FliegerFriday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop




----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

TGIF 
#PilotFriday with the Astor & Banks on a Horween Essex leather DrunkArtStrap.

Have a great day. 
Brice 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lightspire




----------



## Gerrard8

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*







Muhle Terrasport II


----------



## Cybotron

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Jeep99dad said:


> TGIF
> #PilotFriday with the Astor & Banks on a Horween Essex leather DrunkArtStrap.
> 
> Have a great day.
> Brice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice watch

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Paderborn today; free time at office









































































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe

Paderborn today; free time at office

















































































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Pachoe said:


> Paderborn today; free time at office


This is a marvelous photo.


----------



## 191145

Debate Nav-B USA model


----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## Pachoe

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



soaking.fused said:


> This is a marvelous photo.


Thank you!!

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## tanksndudes

I've had this for a few days now and am really fond of it. Great size at 39mm.


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## colwheel

Tutima Flieger 1941


----------



## Nevets750

Zenith Montre D'Aeronef Type 20 GMT. This one is probably going up for sale in the near future.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TOODVS4NE1

Nighthawk to start off the week.









Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jwit

Purchased my first pilots watch recently and I am starting to see why there is so much love for them. I thought dive watches were going to make me go broke but I think that this is the beginning of a whole new obessession


-Jake


----------



## 191145

Omega Speedmaster piloting from the Moon To Mars


----------



## Pachoe

Munster Monday!!!

























Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

Gavox Avidiver on a ToxicNato.


----------



## daffie




----------



## heboil

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyclops2016

Wearing my Poljot Soviet union navy pilot watch today.


----------



## Pachoe

Laco Paderborn for Wednesday;

























Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## lightspire




----------



## Marrin

59yukon01 said:


> Gavox Avidiver on a ToxicNato.


Now that is one of the more interesting looking watches I have seen!!
I really like it!!

Sent from my HTC Desire 816 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

Marrin said:


> Now that is one of the more interesting looking watches I have seen!!
> I really like it!!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 816 using Tapatalk


Thanks, and that's exactly why I bought it. Wasn't just another copy/homage of everything else being made today.


----------



## Marrin

59yukon01 said:


> Thanks, and that's exactly why I bought it. Wasn't just another copy/homage of everything else being made today.


You Just made me go online and look for a review, it's a really cool watch, I especially like that the triangle is moving!! 
I have a small wrist and don't like anything over 40mm so I wish they made a smaller one as well

Sent from my HTC Desire 816 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

Marrin said:


> You Just made me go online and look for a review, it's a really cool watch, I especially like that the triangle is moving!!
> I have a small wrist and don't like anything over 40mm so I wish they made a smaller one as well
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 816 using Tapatalk


I also did a mini review on it here. I have a 7" wrist and think it wears smaller than the specs suggest.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=3911458


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

:-!


----------



## 59yukon01

Gavox on a DAS.


----------



## satiriadis

Breguet for me.


----------



## tommy_boy

The one that piqued my interest in fliegers:


----------



## soaking.fused

Jwit said:


> Purchased my first pilots watch recently and I am starting to see why there is so much love for them. I thought dive watches were going to make me go broke but I think that this is the beginning of a whole new obessession
> 
> -Jake


Sinnful strap action;Great pairing.


----------



## soaking.fused

Mark XVI


----------



## green_pea

soaking.fused said:


> Mark XVI


Stunning! just cant beat the simplicity


----------



## miller.jj

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wongthian2

by curtain by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## soaking.fused

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Light's Out










In-N-Out


----------



## Floydboy




----------



## TOODVS4NE1

Archimede 42 today.









Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## smittya

Thunderbolt for me today


----------



## twintop




----------



## daffie

DA46 on Colareb...


----------



## anabuki




----------



## BigFatFred




----------



## BigFatFred

tanksndudes said:


> I've had this for a few days now and am really fond of it. Great size at 39mm.
> 
> View attachment 11452618


39mm is the absolutely perfect size


----------



## wongthian2

lumeddial by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused

twintop said:


> View attachment 11517162


I dig what's going on here; killer pic.


----------



## green_pea




----------



## Pachoe

Laco Munster today 









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Tutima FX










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe

And Laco Paderborn today!









































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Wearing my Alpina Startimer Chrono this morning. I can't wait for the new Basel 2017 Startimer to hit the AD. Love the new 3-hand dials.

Have a great dial. B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chris.alae

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk

Matching my sneakers.









"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## nikbrown

EL_GEEk said:


> Matching my sneakers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."
> 
> Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


Wow that's sweet! I just got the 556i today and have never seen that one.... now I have lust 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk

nikbrown said:


> Wow that's sweet! I just got the 556i today and have never seen that one.... now I have lust
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a limited edition from Japan. Not easy to find as not many were made.

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## wkw

Stowa Flieger










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused

chris.alae said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great on this strap. Excellent work.


----------



## soaking.fused

wkw said:


> Stowa Flieger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love this shot! I calculate this a blue LE model basing on the white logo. Fancy how the midnight blue dial gives way to a black appearance. Superb strap as well.


----------



## soaking.fused

nikbrown said:


> Wow that's sweet! I just got the 556i today and have never seen that one.... now I have lust
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats on the new acquisition! That's a classic watch and wonderful look on the Nato.


----------



## soaking.fused

EL_GEEk said:


> Matching my sneakers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."
> 
> Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


Looking sharp. Can't get enough pics of this beautuful watch. Well done in sourcing one and thanks for sharing.


----------



## chris.alae

soaking.fused said:


> Looks great on this strap. Excellent work.


Well thank you. Ordered this strap from CountyComm (Maratac) at the same time as the watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

soaking.fused said:


> Love this shot! I calculate this a blue LE model basing on the white logo. Fancy how the midnight blue dial gives way to a black appearance. Superb strap as well.


Thanks

You're spot on! This is the Warchtime edition with dark blue dial.

The dial looks gloss black in certain lighting condition.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 191145

Debaufre homage.


----------



## Triton9




----------



## Junior29




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk

An underated watch IMHO. Love this combo for Spring/Summer









"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## BDIC

This - Oops date is wrong. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## COZ

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Jeep99dad said:


> Wearing my Alpina Startimer Chrono this morning. I can't wait for the new Basel 2017 Startimer to hit the AD. Love the new 3-hand dials.
> 
> Have a great dial. B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok, been trying to figure out just what color that dial is - brown ? green? 
Looks good!


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



COZ said:


> Ok, been trying to figure out just what color that dial is - brown ? green?
> Looks good!


Both 
It's like the French kaki color.  brown leans to green. Supposed to represent the army of the military forces while the blue dial represents the navy and black Air Force as the classic pilot of the 3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## green_pea

My new flieger


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

TGIF 
#Pilotfriday with the Astor & Banks on a Horween horse hide DrunkArtStraps and my Allen Edmonds Alumnus brogues 

Have a great Friday. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Fastcast

Just my little bottom feeder, yesterday & today...


----------



## GZee88

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Vintage Nav-B...


----------



## EL_GEEk

Flieger Friday with one of my favorite modern pilot watches.









"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## GZee88

My Steinhart Nav-B Vintage...


----------



## twintop




----------



## OkiFrog

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Sinn 356 and sushi.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750

Chronoswiss 24Hr Day Night









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut

Not piloting anything, but on the plane!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relakst

PURISTS: Move along to the next post!









Just got this Laco Zurich after the price dropped to ridiculously low. 
In spite of the non-traditional appointments and quartz movement,
I am enjoying it immensely. It gives "good face" and the lume is amazing.

FWIW, my Tisell "B" 43mm Automatic puts this Laco to shame, though.


----------



## soaking.fused

Mark


----------



## Brucy

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



GZee88 said:


> Steinhart Vintage Nav-B...


That looks nice GZ! Goes well with that strap. Is it a Steinhart one or something else?


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



OkiFrog said:


> Sinn 356 and sushi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 i love this watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Good morning 
Starting the work week with lots of rain and the Mercer pilot on a Toxicroo 
Have a great day. 
B



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## COZ

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Finally some sun here... Bundeswehr back on. Only pilot left in my collection, on the hunt for 1 or 2 more pilots. Flush with divers coming in though :think:.


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georges zaslavsky

1966 Dreffa Aviation Chronograph


----------



## georges zaslavsky

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Myron said:


> Started out with the 156 and switched to the 1550SG for the rest of the day...


Two great classics


----------



## rmeron

Right now I'm wearing my Air Blue Bravo, I just took of my Casio GW6900. I switch watch a couple of times a day at the least. (anal)


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Time Factors Speedbird lll










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Airking

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe

Laco Paderborn in Rios 1931 Aviator strap 

























































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Tisell 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## twintop




----------



## EA-Sport

Just got this new beauty...loving the size and dial!!!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 88rj888

Which model is that? Never seen it before.


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Tonight I am wearing the Alpina Startimer Chrono for #PilotFriday 

Have a great weekend. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport

88rj888 said:


> Which model is that? Never seen it before.


You didn't quote my post but I'd assume you were asking about my Damasko DB1, Timeless limited edition.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe

Laco Munster on a Meyhofer wasserbuffel strap today

































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Still in Flieger mode; Laco Munster with a Meyhofer wasserbuffel strap today

































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## bluekaze

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

Could this qualify due to the Pan Am connection?









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mikavulin

aquí con mi gavox Squadron









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pro Diver




----------



## E8ArmyDiver

Chrono love this evening...


----------



## AAddict

Wearing this today, just received it yesterday.


----------



## twintop




----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

I started Sunday with my Astor & Banks on a DrunkArtStraps horse hide strap.

I really love this watch, the dial is just superb and the case well finished with great size and proportions too. It's become one of my faves with the Oris.

Have a great day. Brice


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Pachoe said:


> Still in Flieger mode; Laco Munster with a Meyhofer wasserbuffel strap today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Très jolie cette Laco.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoosierTrooper

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

.


----------



## HoosierTrooper

Took a break from trimming the hedges.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2

inside curtain3 by blingmeister2, on Flickr


----------



## tonym1

Pachoe said:


> Laco Munster in Rios 1931 Aviator strap
> https://uploads.tapatalk
> 
> is that a 55mm watch? its looks hugh


----------



## chris.alae

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heboil

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride




----------



## Dan Pierce

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

dP


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

Gavox Avidiver on a Drunkartstrap for me today.


----------



## Flightpath

Hi, I'm not at work today so I'm wearing my 1965 RAF Hamilton 6B-9101000......



cheers, John


----------



## GZee88

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## darklight111




----------



## daffie




----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

Been awhile...


----------



## Pachoe

tonym1 said:


> Pachoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Laco Munster in Rios 1931 Aviator strap
> https://uploads.tapatalk
> 
> is that a 55mm watch? its looks hugh[/QUOTE]
> 
> No Tony; 42mm.
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Pachoe

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Jeep99dad said:


> Très jolie cette Laco.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Merci beaucoup 

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


































































Laco Munster ETA for Tuesday

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe

Laco Munster ETA today

































































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Mercer on Toxicroo natostrap  for humpday
Have a great day. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



godfather0917 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like the Fortis a lot.

I am raising funds for this Fortis.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport

With DB1 at work








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Just so happens my Glycine Airman Double Twelve is on my wrist today.


----------



## Relakst

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## darklight111




----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Alpina Startimer Chrono on a Horween whiskey leather DrunkArtStraps 
Have a great day. 
B



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused

*WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

IWC coming up on radar










Mark










With Copilot










Sketchy Bogey


----------



## Nevets750

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sheloveswatches

Close enough, right?


----------



## longstride

MKII on an Olive NATO.


----------



## green_pea

alpha C 41mm on a Stowa Strap


----------



## darklight111




----------



## WatchOutChicago

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused

Nevets750 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Killer combo and watch. Magnificent.


----------



## soaking.fused

Thermal scoping Mark XVI


----------



## MrCairo

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Nevets750

soaking.fused said:


> Killer combo and watch. Magnificent.


Thanks. The strap was originally for my Tudor Black Bay, but wouldn't fit. I tried it on the Big Pilot, and it turned out great!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GZee88




----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



godfather0917 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How do you like it ?
Thinking of selling my beloved Carl Brashear Oris to get this Fortis with silver dial

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Switched to the Alpina Startimer Chrono on a Horween whiskey leather DrunkArtStraps this afternoon. 
Cheers. B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NWP627

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## NWP627




----------



## wongthian2

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

montage Jsar Jet by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## soaking.fused

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










IWC


----------



## bug1124

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## EA-Sport

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Kicking off the week with the DB1








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



EA-Sport said:


> Kicking off the week with the DB1
> View attachment 11756938
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really like this one and the argyle socks too 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Lume shot...with no argyle socks 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wchsailor

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Certina DS Pilot. ETASA 251.262... Love it!!


----------



## Ayreonaut

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Enjoying my new Alpina Startimer Pilot Manufacture


----------



## GZee88

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Good morning 
Starting humpday with the Astor & Banks on a Horween horsehide DrunkArtStraps. 
Love this Watch. Such a great blue dial.

Have a great day. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Ayreonaut said:


> Enjoying my new Alpina Startimer Pilot Manufacture


 what a gorgeous dial and cool in house cal 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Self made type 20, based on Valjoux 7734









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



macotono said:


> I'll play.


I have one of these, but with the hands of an spitfire. Unfortunately I lost original hands and I have not been able to find suitable substitutes 😤

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## GZee88

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## ncmoto

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

1967


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

PilotFriday ✈ with the Alpina Startimer Chrono on a Horween whiskey leather DrunkArtStraps 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dexson

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart nav b-uhr 47









Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## ncmoto

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

1967 Astronaut w/ rare Champagne dial


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Astor & Banks on a DrunkArtStraps Horween horse hide strap. Still enjoying his beauty, love the dial and hands on this pilot.

Have a great day. B




































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



















"XVIWC"


----------



## nuovorecord

Going with the ref. 5004 Big Pilot today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport

DB1 on green toxic nato








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

Gavox Avidiver and ToxicNato make a great pair.


----------



## drinkbleach

Archimede pilot 36mm


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Mercer Pilot on Toxicroo tonight. 
Cheers


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## happyscrappyheropup

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Smiths PRS29-B on Gas Gas Bones strap.










-- Wayne


----------



## ncmoto

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



soaking.fused said:


> "XVIWC"


------------------------
A BIG gun.. WOW!


----------



## ncmoto

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Back to my Astronaut this morning +or- 1sec 48 hrs..1967 unusual Champagne dial


----------



## Jeep99dad

*WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

#Pilotfriday with the Alpina Startimer Chrono on a Terra DrunkArtStraps canvas 

TGIF 




































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nuovorecord

Mark XVI on a RAF.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andykro

Vertigo Pilot One









Inviato dal mio ALE-L21 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ninzeo

Andykro said:


> Vertigo Pilot One
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio ALE-L21 utilizzando Tapatalk


I like it! What's inside? And where can these be found?


----------



## Andykro

ninzeo said:


> I like it! What's inside? And where can these be found?


Seagull ST1901, now in preorder...

Inviato dal mio ALE-L21 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

The LACO Erbstück today


----------



## brunemto

Andykro said:


> Seagull ST1901, now in preorder...


Very nice!

Are the markers on the bezel also lumed with Superluminova?


----------



## anabuki




----------



## tsteph12

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Haven't worn this Smiths PRS-29b in ages, but am today.


----------



## EA-Sport

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Piloting my Vette for the first autocross of the year








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## happyscrappyheropup

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










-- Wayne


----------



## Andykro

brunemto said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Are the markers on the bezel also lumed with Superluminova?


Thank you. 
No, only in the dial.

Inviato dal mio ALE-L21 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## rmeron

Wearing my Air Blue Bravo Auto right now. I don't wear it that often and it needs a work-out.


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

After a few hours of yard work I'm gonna go grab a beer and appetizer with the Alpina Startimer Chrono. 
Cheers. B









Victory Golden Monkey cheers 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## green_pea




----------



## DiverBob

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## tommy_boy

Just got this. Gonna wear it for a few days in a row. b-)


----------



## OregonJohnny

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Alpina Startimer Pilot Automatic "Sunstar" on a grey Nato.


----------



## tommy_boy

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Third day in a row for this one:


----------



## ncmoto

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



DiverBob said:


> View attachment 11899594


====================================================
similar look for 70
bucks


----------



## ncmoto

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Good morning 
The MercerWatch Co Airfoil on a Toxicroo natostrap to start Tuesday. 
Brice 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

DB1 on bond NATO today








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Today is Mel and I's 19th anniversary. How time flies. 
I am wearing the Astor & Banks on a DrunkArtStraps leather

Have a great day. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

New arrival









"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## stselvia

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Damasko DC66Si blk









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Pro Diver

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## EL_GEEk

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Trying a pop of color









"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## soaking.fused

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

From yesterday but hadn't posted..mmm. Hot Wings and NY Pie.


----------



## twintop




----------



## Jeep99dad

*WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Good morning and happy Friday everyone.

Wearing the Alpina Startimer Chrono for #PilotFriday. 
#FliegerFriday

TGIF

B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Damasko DB1









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Happy #FliegerFriday

Enjoying the Ikarus on a perlonstrap.










"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## Andykro

Hello guys, Vertigo Pilot One!









Inviato dal mio ALE-L21 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk

Third day in a row. Now on perlonstrap shoes. This Ikarus have kept Perfect time since receiving it on Wednesday.









"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## reeder1

There is one word for that IWC Big Pilot-WOW!


----------



## balllistic




----------



## twintop




----------



## soaking.fused

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## oso2276

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

DA36









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

The Schuhren Observer today, on a comfy Martu bund:


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Nice looking watch!


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## bug1124

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Jeep99dad

*WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

TGIF 
I am wearing the Astor & Banks for #PilotFriday. 
Have a great day. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eakaplan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Morgenwerk M1-3


----------



## Prdrers

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

This guy









Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

balcony by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## EL_GEEk

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

10 days in a row and still -1s since I got it. Very impressed and pleased with this purchase. A very versatile watch.









"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## robbery

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



eakaplan said:


> Morgenwerk M1-3
> View attachment 12005690


Beautiful! Never heard of this brand but now I'm droolin. How is the scratch resistance of the finish?


----------



## eakaplan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



robbery said:


> Beautiful! Never heard of this brand but now I'm droolin. How is the scratch resistance of the finish?


The watch is brand new for me, so I don't know about the resistance to scratches. Build quality is excellent, though. Check out their website for a description of the movement. They claim +/- 0.75 seconds per year.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## citjet

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## longstride

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*









Sinn 103 on original Tropic strap.


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pro Diver




----------



## ninzeo




----------



## bug1124




----------



## happyscrappyheropup

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Smiths on canvas nato










-- Wayne


----------



## Pro Diver




----------



## wongthian2

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

balcony by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## 59yukon01

Gavox Avidiver.


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Wearing the Mercer pilot on a Toxic strap to celebrate my preorder of their new Lexington Chrono which kicked off yesterday 
Cheers. B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ncmoto

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## EA-Sport

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Pilot by the pool








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## river rat

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Zenith Special Pilots watch Cir. 1930 original


----------



## Bluegem

What model is this?


----------



## Andykro

Vertigo Pilot One









Inviato dal mio ALE-L21 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Evening switch to my Alpina Startimer Chrono on a Terra DrunkArtStraps canvas as I dream of traveling to exotic places✈ after a rough day at work. 

Cheers. B



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## COZ

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Running errands today, got make sure I'm right on time...


----------



## Andykro

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Vertigo Pilot One









Inviato dal mio ALE-L21 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

DB1 for an early morning swimming official clinic








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



EA-Sport said:


> DB1 for an early morning swimming official clinic
> View attachment 12087666
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Always love seeing these

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Jeep99dad said:


> Always love seeing these
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Brice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Just picked this beauty up from my AD earlier  love it. Been wanting this one since they were announced and pics came out. So I decided to forget other distractions... for now  and go for what caught my eye first. Love it. 
Cheers. B


















Stopped by my friend's Rich afterwards to show him and have a glass of vino 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catlike

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Despite the unfortunate proximity of the date window to the number 3 (one of my pet peeves), I always love wearing this watch. It's 44mm but only 10.5mm thick and hugs my wrist nicely.

Of course the dial colour seals the deal b-)


----------



## ivanwilder

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Alpina









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Homage to the Rolex GMT ...
inside curtain by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



catlike said:


> Despite the unfortunate proximity of the date window to the number 3 (one of my pet peeves), I always love wearing this watch. It's 44mm but only 10.5mm thick and hugs my wrist nicely.
> 
> Of course the dial colour seals the deal b-)
> 
> View attachment 12094338


I can see why. It's gorgeous 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

So it's no surprise what I'm wearing today I suppose  The IWC  MKXVIII is back on
Cheers. B










It's bright blue 









Then it's not 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cybotron

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

I love that strap. I do the same with my chrono.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## catlike

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Look what Fedex just dropped off a few hours before I jump on a plane to Sydney. It's a good thing I decided to work from home before leaving for the airport - of course the impending delivery had nothing to do with that decision ;-)









This will get some decent wrist time on my trip now so I can form some impressions.


----------



## wtma

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Continuing the honeymoon with the
 IWC MKXVIII today. 
Happy Monday. Brice


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlow28

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

I usually switch watch after work every day but not today I stuck to the IWC MKXVIII for drive in the Jeep top down 80F then grilled out and enjoyed a beer 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## river rat

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Been wearing this none stop since I got it. Like history on the wrist since Louis Blériot who was the first in 1909 to fly across the English channel was wearing a similar Zenith Pilot's watch.


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Today I am back To the beautiful blue dial of the IWC mkxviii for a rough day at the office. 
B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## wongthian2

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

inside curtain3 by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Currently a Rolex gmt-master vintage.


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



HaymondWong said:


> inside curtain3 by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


that's super hot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diabolic Coffee

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Does this count as a pilot? I'm never sure.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traczu

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Wiem day on a beach


----------



## happyscrappyheropup

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

One of my favorite Alpina. Great looking watch. Do you know the lug to lug length on it?



Diabolic Coffee said:


> Does this count as a pilot? I'm never sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## happyscrappyheropup

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Selling the Damasko to get another daily wearer on a bracelet, but it was running slow on my winder. Wearing it the last few days (and today) on this gray Colareb strap to see what the rate is on the wrist. The 2801 Stowa and Smiths are slightly fast, the DA47 is set to atomic.


----------



## Diabolic Coffee

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



happyscrappyheropup said:


> One of my favorite Alpina. Great looking watch. Do you know the lug to lug length on it?


An infuriating 21mm. I'm trying to find a brushed mesh in that length currently.

But the watch is perfect. I love it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## happyscrappyheropup

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Diabolic Coffee said:


> An infuriating 21mm. I'm trying to find a brushed mesh in that length currently.
> 
> But the watch is perfect. I love it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not the lug width, but lug to lug length of the watch. I like to keep my watches under 50mm lug to lug.

As far as mesh, you could try a 22mm. I'm not sure anyone makes a 21mm mesh.


----------



## wtma

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

I'm wearing a Seagull 1963 reissue for today, such a fun watch.


----------



## Diabolic Coffee

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



happyscrappyheropup said:


> Not the lug width, but lug to lug length of the watch. I like to keep my watches under 50mm lug to lug.
> 
> As far as mesh, you could try a 22mm. I'm not sure anyone makes a 21mm mesh.


Hahaha, yep. My bad, no coffee yet.

It's right at 50mm, probably 50.5mm.

I think I may have found a mesh, and I'll post pics when it comes in.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## happyscrappyheropup

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Diabolic Coffee said:


> Hahaha, yep. My bad, no coffee yet.
> 
> It's right at 50mm, probably 50.5mm.
> 
> I think I may have found a mesh, and I'll post pics when it comes in.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I might be able to pull it off at that L2L length. Thanks.

I had good luck with the Strapcode flat mesh on my Longines Legend Diver. I tried a couple and that was the highest quality I found for the $$, outside of the OEM Omega mesh.


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



traczu said:


> Wiem day on a beach


Such a beautiful watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Well sorry... I know this is getting boring but I really fell for this  beauty and can't help but grab it in the AM  I swear I'll wear something else tomorrow  my other watches are getting neglected.

Have a great day. 
B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traczu

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Jeep99dad said:


> Such a beautiful watch
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, I agree. Also very comfortable. I guess I can say my favourite


----------



## EA-Sport

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Pilot in the air








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatpants

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Bulova Moonwatch


----------



## stselvia

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Damasko DC66Si blk. Helping me hunt badguys.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Afternoon arrival. I normally don't buy watches that are still in production, but couldn't resist.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FORMULa

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Just the Alpha and Maratac pilot...


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



franco60 said:


> Afternoon arrival. I normally don't buy watches that are still in production, but couldn't resist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats and welcome to the club 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

*WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Fortis










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OkiFrog

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

This just arrived today! Probably the best part is it's perfectly sized for my wrist.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Good morning and TGIF 

The Astor & Banks on a DrunkArtStraps Horween horsehide strap was my morning selection for #fliegerfriday 
It seems it's a "blue week" for me 

Have a great Friday. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

I switched to my Alpina Startimer Chrono to continue the pilot theme today

HAGWE
B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## all74

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catlike

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Well after 6 days of wearing my new Startimer 40mm and a few things are obvious:


I like it a lot. The sunburst grey is cool and is a welcome point of difference in my collection, so many different shades of grey depending on the light. I thought legibility _might_ be an issue in some light but I haven't found that to be the case at all. The fit is really comfortable at 10.5mm thick and 48mm L2L on my 7.25 inch wrist.
I don't like the deployant strap setup. The strap itself is great but I find the deployant clasp itself too long, it's not uncomfortable or anything - it just feels weird. I've put it on an old Hirsch carbon look strap with tang buckle that I had lying around and it will do for now. I also tried it on a Hirsch dark brown heavy calf strap and it looks really good on that too.




























At $550 plus shipping it's an absolute bargain :-!


----------



## tommy_boy

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Bracelet installed. One less on my short list.


----------



## eblackmo

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## happyscrappyheropup

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Congrats on the new arrival. Looks great.



catlike said:


> View attachment 12153722


-- Wayne


----------



## happyscrappyheropup

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Smiths 39mm on grey Colareb Venezia.










-- Wayne


----------



## Dan Pierce

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

dP


----------



## JDCfour

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TelagaWarna

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## EL_GEEk

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

My favorite Summer pilot.

This model doesn't get a lot of love from people, but to me is a kick @ss watch.









"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

I knew it was gonna be another pilot day but which one










But the force was strong in this one 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Trying out a Laco on zulu









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

New strap on the IWC MKXVIII LPP









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flaernurse

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Spacematic Chrono


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

IWC Mark 17










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



wkw said:


> IWC Mark 17
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Jeep99dad said:


> Love it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks.

And now the Mark 18 line is calling me....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

On a GasGasBones strap lately:


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Good morning
Beginning the work week with the IWC MKXVIII LPP on Art's weathered blue canvas strap. 
Have a great week. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## COZ

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

My traveling piece...


----------



## Pro Diver

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## happyscrappyheropup

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Smiths has been getting lots of wrist time. The perfect do-everything - handwind, sapphire, 100M WR, really good lume, inexpensive enough to wear in all conditions.










-- Wayne


----------



## GZee88

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

My Stein Nav-B 44 Vintage...


----------



## river rat

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Vintage Zenith Special cir. 1930


----------



## Cybotron

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

IWC









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Cybotron said:


> IWC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


nice pair 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Afternoon change and wrist time to my Hamilton Khaki King. Didn't realize the detail on the dial until I took a close up photo.
I learn something everyday.


----------



## w4tchnut

Hamilton Flight Timer









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused

*WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










IWC Mark XVI

It is going to be tough making room in my collection for a newly acquired piece, and the XVI may end up with a new FOB soon on my way to downsizing.



Cybotron said:


> IWC


Mic drop.


----------



## jlow28

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*









On Russian Ammo Strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hidden by leaves

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Wearing one of my two new arrivals this week:


















Also finally picked up a Nighthawk after years of wanting to try one out...


















Quite happy with both!


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

German Pilot for today








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Haven't worn her in a while.









"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## horolicious

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Found it in downtown Los Angeles at the pawn shop for $300









More pics on the 📨


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



horolicious said:


> Found it in downtown Los Angeles at the pawn shop for $300
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics on the


That's a crazy deal congrats 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

And it's back, lucky find and local pick up... on a DAS canvas 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Trying a Zenith









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Back to the IWC MKXVIII, can't stay away from this one too long  I found this old Drewstraps I had, made of an WWII Belgian rifle sljng I forgot I had. I think it works well with the pilot watch style too 

Have a great day. 
B




































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



nordwulf said:


>


 super nice dial

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Jeep99dad said:


> super nice dial
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The green markers and red hand don't really show that well in the picture, it's more vibrant in real life.

The light sunray effect and the ring with the hour dots just gives it a bit more falir than the averag flat dials on many pilot watches.


----------



## EL_GEEk

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Ikarus on new Dia De Los Muertos shows









"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## oso2276

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

My self assembled pilot. Uses an Unitas movement









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Happy #fliegerfriday









"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: .watchexposure


----------



## JDCfour

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Good morning and TGIF 

#FliegerFriday with the IWC MKXVIII on a grey Toxicnato I really love this watch and its strap friendly too which is a big plus for me as I love to play Barbie  
I am also considering finding the all brushed SS bracelet for it.

Cheers. B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## radarcontact

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Archimede LE, Junghans 687 manual wind


----------



## Wunderbro

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Just so damn gorgeous. Loving that blue dial.



Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning and TGIF
> 
> #FliegerFriday with the IWC MKXVIII on a grey Toxicnato I really love this watch and its strap friendly too which is a big plus for me as I love to play Barbie
> I am also considering finding the all brushed SS bracelet for it.
> 
> Cheers. B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Another pilot to wrap Up the week, Alpina Startimer auto chronograph on a Terra DrunkArtStraps canvas. 
Have a great weekend. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Wunderbro said:


> Just so damn gorgeous. Loving that blue dial.


Thank you so much. I am so glad I picked this one 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma

Andykro said:


> Vertigo Pilot One
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio ALE-L21 utilizzando Tapatalk


This is awesome.


----------



## ThaWatcher

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Stowa TO2! What else? ;-)


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

My newly acquired IWC. I'm very pleased with it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

This is the one I've been drooling for lately. Congrats



wkw said:


> My newly acquired IWC. I'm very pleased with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: .watchexposure


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



wkw said:


> My newly acquired IWC. I'm very pleased with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lovely. Congrats. I almost bought it and got the LPP instead but will end up with both 
Did you buy it new on the bracelet ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bug1124

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## wkw

*WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



EL_GEEk said:


> This is the one I've been drooling for lately. Congrats
> 
> "Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."
> 
> Follow me on IG: .watchexposure


Thanks. I was on the fence between this one and the LLP. Both are gorgeous. I picked this one because I like the changes of the dial color under different lighting conditions.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Jeep99dad said:


> Lovely. Congrats. I almost bought it and got the LPP instead but will end up with both
> Did you buy it new on the bracelet ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks.

This model comes with strap only and the bracelet (IWE05691) was ordered separately and it cost more than my kidney.

Said that, the bracelet on the LPP version is not the same as mine since it comes with polished / brushed links. I was lucky enough to check out I a real thin and I have to say it is a superb looking piece.

Happy hunting.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## happyscrappyheropup

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Smiths on GGB strap










-- Wayne


----------



## R1P

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Cybotron

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*











Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jose-CostaRica

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Poljot Aviator I









Enviado desde mi EVA-L19 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Cybotron said:


> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


I love that Oris. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Alpina PVD Startimer Chrono on DrunkArtStraps canvas tonight.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

balcony wall by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Missed my IWC LPP after a few days off the wrist. I have it on an Undone strap. 
Love this watch. E

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cybotron

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Jeep99dad said:


> Missed my IWC LPP after a few days off the wrist. I have it on an Undone strap.
> Love this watch. E
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now that is a combo.  

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

From yesterday..DB1 on green toxicnato on the green hood of my car..








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Another  pilot to end the day 









Or this shade of blue 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

T.a.c.t.i.c.o Type RE on cork rally strap









"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## anabuki




----------



## rpugh40




----------



## Earl Grey

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Happy Friday everyone.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## happyscrappyheropup

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

It's early here on the east coast. Wearing the 39mm Smiths on custom Iyonk strap










-- Wayne


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Good morning and TGIF 
#PilotFriday with the IWC MKXVIII on a brown Toxicroo this morning. 

















Hadn't taken the train to work in a long time. It's kinda nice browsing DWC and posting while commuting  









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Enjoying a nice La Palina ligero and my Stowa Ikarus on perlonstrap 









"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montres




----------



## EL_GEEk

Wife's pick today









"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## ninzeo




----------



## jpaciolla

Lack Neapel


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GZee88

Ranger Day...


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



wkw said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice what strap is that ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Started with the IWC MKXVIII LPP on my new Haveston strap which I must say is freaking awesome absolutely love it and want more. The material is great and feels high end, the Buckle sit centered under the wrist and no hardware looking odd at 12. The sliding keeper is great too

Have a great 4th. 



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Jeep99dad said:


> Started with the IWC MKXVIII LPP on my new Haveston strap which I must say is freaking awesome absolutely love it and want more. The material is great and feels high end, the Buckle sit centered under the wrist and no hardware looking odd at 12. The sliding keeper is great too
> 
> Have a great 4th.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Killer combo my man.

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Jeep99dad said:


> Very nice what strap is that ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. It's a nylon strap that I picked up from local watch shop. It has no brand details.

The strap is a looker except the it is quite stiff and the quality is not as good as anticipated.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcwadleigh

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Jeep99dad said:


> Started with the IWC MKXVIII LPP on my new Haveston strap which I must say is freaking awesome absolutely love it and want more. The material is great and feels high end, the Buckle sit centered under the wrist and no hardware looking odd at 12. The sliding keeper is great too
> 
> Have a great 4th.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Brice, Your strap choice has temporarily highjacked this thread. After seeing it, I Googled them and will definitely be getting their invasion strap for my flieger. They're nice!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



EL_GEEk said:


> Killer combo my man.
> 
> "Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."
> 
> Follow me on IG: @watchexposure





rcwadleigh said:


> Brice, Your strap choice has temporarily highjacked this thread. After seeing it, I Googled them and will definitely be getting their invasion strap for my flieger. They're nice!
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Thank you guys, glad you liked the combo. I loved the pics I had seen of the strap but sometimes one gets disappointed by the real thing. So I only ordered one before dropping too much $ on them. Now that I've got this one on, I want more and will be ordering other styles in 20 and 22. Love how it wears in the IWC too. This one will also see time on the upcoming blue dial Halios Seaforth I have incoming. 

Btw @rcwadleigh where are you in NC?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcwadleigh

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Jeep99dad said:


> Thank you guys, glad you liked the combo. I loved the pics I had seen of the strap but sometimes one gets disappointed by the real thing. So I only ordered one before dropping too much $ on them. Now that I've got this one on, I want more and will be ordering other styles in 20 and 22. Love how it wears in the IWC too. This one will also see time on the upcoming blue dial Halios Seaforth I have incoming.
> 
> Btw @rcwadleigh where are you in NC?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jacksonville.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Jpfahrstar

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

To Jeep99dad: The combination looks great! And goes so well with the braided bracelet. Can I ask where you got the bracelet?


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Jpfahrstar said:


> To Jeep99dad: The combination looks great! And goes so well with the braided bracelet. Can I ask where you got the bracelet?


Hi. Thanks for the kind words. 
The leather bracelet is from Kingkords on Instgram and Etsy. Tell him I sent you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Jeep99dad said:


> This one will also see time on the upcoming blue dial Halios Seaforth I have incoming


Yeap, this is what I was thinking for mine too.

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## soaking.fused

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## soaking.fused

IW5002


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Back to the IWC MKXVIII on the Haveston
Carrier strap today feels like a darn Monday  
Cheers. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KickToc

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Sinn103 today..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KickToc

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



KickToc said:


> Sinn103 today..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


101 sorry 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traczu

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Fortis Day today


----------



## aegon

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## happyscrappyheropup

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Smiths on an Iyonk strap for a rainy day in MD.










-- Wayne


----------



## Verydark

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Gorgeous strap, may i ask what exact model is?



Jeep99dad said:


> Back to the IWC MKXVIII on the Haveston
> Carrier strap today feels like a darn Monday
> Cheers. B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Verydark said:


> Gorgeous strap, may i ask what exact model is?


Thanks. It's the Haveston Carrier

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

Gavox Avidiver on a DAS today.


----------



## Verydark

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Thanks! i've just ordered one, didn't know the brand but they look really good. Nice Mark by the way!



Jeep99dad said:


> Thanks. It's the Haveston Carrier
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ladida

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Not a Flieger style watch, but still a pilot I figure... my Glycine Airman DC-4










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Alpina PVD Startimer for PilotFriday 

TGIF 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

backlight by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## catlike

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

My Tourby Vintage Pilot with Stowa strap:


----------



## happyscrappyheropup

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Seems like my rotation is between this and my Stowa since I got my Iyonk strap order 😀










-- Wayne


----------



## ConSeanery

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Jeep99dad said:


> Alpina PVD Startimer for PilotFriday
> 
> TGIF


I really dig the canvas you've got on there. It's tough to find one in a nice lighter grey. Would you be so kind as to tell me who makes it? I've been trying to find one like it, or even in with a herringbone pattern. Thanks!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



ConSeanery said:


> I really dig the canvas you've got on there. It's tough to find one in a nice lighter grey. Would you be so kind as to tell me who makes it? I've been trying to find one like it, or even in with a herringbone pattern. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Thanks. It's a DrunkArtStraps 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Liking how this canvas dresses down the watch.









"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

A little shopping with the ladies.. exhausting 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GUTuna

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## montres

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

I freaking love this watch and combo 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Jeep99dad said:


> I freaking love this watch and combo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I understand why! Looks superb, Brice.


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## happyscrappyheropup

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Bought this for next to nothing as a do-everything/beater. Would prefer it to have at least 100M WR but 50 should be ok. It's already been in the pool. 😀










-- Wayne


----------



## Camdamonium

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Breitling Chronomat Blackbird Limited Edition


----------



## Camdamonium

Breitling Chronomat Limited Edition. The most comfortable stainless steel watch I've ever owned.


----------



## nordwulf

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Small at 40mm but I really like this size for a flieger watch


----------



## JDCfour

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

A&B Pilomatic B2 LE 05/10 on the OEM strap today 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## soaking.fused

Pilot somewhere over the Mediterranean.



59yukon01 said:


>


Super hot!



Camdamonium said:


> Breitling Chronomat Limited Edition. The most comfortable stainless steel watch I've ever owned.


Amazing on the bracelet!!


----------



## soaking.fused

*WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*












happyscrappyheropup said:


>


Looks killer, Wayne!
Congrats.


----------



## Shinobi29




----------



## ShaggyDog

59yukon01 said:


> Gavox Avidiver on a DAS today.


That strap looks awesome! Would you mind sharing a link to where you got it from?


----------



## 59yukon01

ShaggyDog said:


> That strap looks awesome! Would you mind sharing a link to where you got it from?


DAS = Drunkartstrap. He's a one man operation on Instagram and does custom made canvas & leather straps.


----------



## happyscrappyheropup

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



soaking.fused said:


> Looks killer, Wayne!
> Congrats.


Thanks. It's a lot of watch for not a lot of money. Something to wear for rough duty. 👍 I switched it back to the bracelet for hot weather outdoor work yesterday.



















My wrist is just under 7", the short lugs on the 42mm case make it wear very well.

And a shot of the Smiths from early this morning. 😍










-- Wayne


----------



## EL_GEEk

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Ikarus on a early morning.









"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## Vlance

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



nordwulf said:


> Small at 40mm but I really like this size for a flieger watch


What strap is that? Looks awesome!


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Mercer pilot watch on a green Toxicroo natostrap this morning. This is such a cool and underrated watch 
Have a great day 
B




































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Vlance said:


> What strap is that? Looks awesome!


Kvarnsjo Vintage from cheapestnatostraps. It's pretty basic and cheap but looks good. But feels like fake or made of scraps of leather.

https://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/...varnsjo-vintage-leather-3?variant=26545150416


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Started FliegerFriday with the IWC MKXVIII on the Haveston Carrier strap 

TGIF 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Some color for a dark #fliegerfriday









"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## EL_GEEk

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Continuing the PilotFriday theme with the Alpina PVD Startimer on DAS canvas. 
TGIF.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lightspire




----------



## twintop

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr Vintage Titanium 47 B-Muster on Diaboliqstrap Vintage Flieger.


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav-B Vintage Titanium 47 B-Muster on Diaboliqstrap Vintage Fliegerstrap.


----------



## EL_GEEk

Another funky strap from @cheapestnatostrap









"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

What's up guys?
Wish you all a great Sunday

Picked this new Alpina from the AD this morning 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robbery

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Woah, cool! I've never seen that model. What's it called? Looks fantastic on ya.


----------



## EA-Sport

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Jeep99dad said:


> What's up guys?
> Wish you all a great Sunday
> 
> Picked this new Alpina from the AD this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is it 40mm? Looks really good and I like the white dial...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## victarro

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Davemro

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



victarro said:


> View attachment 12353197


Really on the fence for one of these... How does it wear? The dimensions are pretty much the same as a Seiko Sumo. Does it wear similarly? Nowhere close for me to try one on, so I'm just looking for similar-sized stuff for comparison.


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



EA-Sport said:


> Is it 40mm? Looks really good and I like the white dial...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





robbery said:


> Woah, cool! I've never seen that model. What's it called? Looks fantastic on ya.


Thanks guys  it's a brand new model just released to AD's this month and comes in different color and bracelet or strap. There is a GMT too. It's the Startimer 42 Quartz pilot watch. A good compromise for those who found the 44 too large and 40 too small. It's also thin at <10mm, flat Caseback, curved down lugs to it sits flat, hugs the wrist... it's light and comfortable. Length is also manageable compared to IWC pilots for example. They kept this model pretty affordable at USD 595/695 MSRP and discountable of course. 
Thanks again. Brice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Jeep99dad said:


> It's the Startimer 42 Quartz


And I was so excited about it ? 
Pretty watch though.

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## jimiwilli

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



jimiwilli said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love it 
Those IWC dials

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Good morning ☀ 
Hope you all have a great Monday. I'm starting the workweek with the Astor and Banks Pilomatic B #5/10.

Cheers. B

Thanks 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Still at the lake with my IWC. Have wanted to try different straps, but the Santoni that comes with it is soooo good, can't seem to take it off.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cybotron

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Jeep99dad said:


> What's up guys?
> Wish you all a great Sunday
> 
> Picked this new Alpina from the AD this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Quartz or no quartz. Great looking watch

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



franco60 said:


> Still at the lake with my IWC. Have wanted to try different straps, but the Santoni that comes with it is soooo good, can't seem to take it off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's an awesome watch, isn't it? So simple yet awesome. 
Love mine. I've tried 5 straps so far. Got a few more to test 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Yes, awesome piece. Leonardo daVinci said, "Simplicity is its own sophistication". Guess he was right with this one. A piece of art.

Keep trying straps Brice. That way I can look at your pics and not have to change straps!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## technoweil

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*









Went workhorse orange today. Happy Monday to all.


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Alpina Startimer 42 on a Horween printed Essex leather DrunkArtStraps 


















Right under 10mm


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










IWC


----------



## jamsie

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Jeep99dad said:


> Alpina Startimer 42 on a Horween printed Essex leather DrunkArtStraps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right under 10mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ALPINA hit a home run with these new for 2017 models with aesthetics & proportions. When looking at the IWC Mark XVII or XVIII as your bench mark this one gets close I am guessing, you know how great the Mark XVIII wears. Yet despite smart pricing on these quartz models and their automatics, the automatics balloon up to 44MM and miss the mark for a lot of us, even folks like us with 7.5 inch wrists and bigger. I can wear a 45MM watch though prefer not to, for comfort reasons.
If ALPINA made this one in an automatic (I may still buy it regardless), with a brushed purpose built bracelet...if only.


----------



## Davetay

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Glued to that dial


----------



## StormCrow

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

rocking the wancher fortitude love the simple dial and the cool dang mechanical movement


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Davemro

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## goTomek

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## victarro

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Davemro said:


> Really on the fence for one of these... How does it wear? The dimensions are pretty much the same as a Seiko Sumo. Does it wear similarly? Nowhere close for me to try one on, so I'm just looking for similar-sized stuff for comparison.


Hello,

This watch really wear good because even being 44mm it is not bulky at all and has a perfect weight and thickness in my opinion. Also it's dial and case finish is excellent. I had a Seiko Sumo before, but case has a different shape and it is a little more bulky, but I love it too the only bad was that there was not many options for straps changes due to its big gap at the lugs. For me the Alpina is for sure one of my favorite chronographs.

Thanks,

Victarro


----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Davemro

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Thanks for the reply, Victarro!

As you can see from three posts up, I caved when I found a great deal at the AD closest to where I live. You are right: it is well-finished and very comfortable on the wrist. As someone that is an unashamed diver/g-shock-skank, this is almost unnoticeable when worn. It might just be the beginning...



victarro said:


> Hello,
> 
> This watch really wear good because even being 44mm it is not bulky at all and has a perfect weight and thickness in my opinion. Also it's dial and case finish is excellent. I had a Seiko Sumo before, but case has a different shape and it is a little more bulky, but I love it too the only bad was that there was not many options for straps changes due to its big gap at the lugs. For me the Alpina is for sure one of my favorite chronographs.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Victarro


----------



## jlowe6269

B&R. 10yr anniversary Classic 103 pilot panda


----------



## jlowe6269

rpugh40 said:


> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12279042&d=1498775850"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


Love the NATO on this Sinn


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Good morning 
Last day at work before our much needed 2-week vaca. IWC mkxviii for #PilotFriday

TGIF

B


----------



## jamsie

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Oris BC3 Basel 2017 Advance Day Date blue dial


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Leaving work and officially starting my two week vaca with my favorite watch 


















Oh yeah and I thought I'd share a sidebyside of these two  beauties


----------



## oso2276

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Saturday already,but wearing this since last night.

A moded IWC Mark XV. The hands are the ones used in the Spitfire of the same generation









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni

Alpina chrono


----------



## JDCfour

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

IWC MKXVIII by the sponge docks for a Greek dinner.


----------



## pepcr1

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

LePetit Prince


----------



## radarcontact

Archimede


----------



## 59yukon01

Gavox Avidiver.


----------



## wongthian2

Jsar needed weartime...


----------



## traczu

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Airman.


----------



## happyscrappyheropup

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Stowa 2801 B










-- Wayne


----------



## oso2276

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Zenith pilot









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ddavidsonmd

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Thought I'd start with this Tisell Pilot 43mm to see if I like Type A.









I like it. 

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Amadeus556

piningforthefjords said:


> View attachment 9972690


That is a very nice watch! Can you please tell a bit more about it? Thanks.


----------



## ChiefJr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr Vintage Titanium B-Muster


----------



## hidden by leaves

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebtromba

Christmas in July









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## R1P

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Jeep99dad said:


> Leaving work and officially starting my two week vaca with my favorite watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah and I thought I'd share a sidebyside of these two  beauties


It has probably been asked before but what strap is that? Looks outstanding...


----------



## oldfatherthames

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



R1P said:


> It has probably been asked before but what strap is that? Looks outstanding...


Yeah,* Jeep99dad* said it some posts earlier, that this is 'The Carrier Strap' from Haveston UK. They are doing great stuff. I will order this 'Carrier' as soon as it will be in stock again. Btw, they have a nice collections of pictures at their Instagram site.

This strap here on my Tisell Pilot is also from Haveston, it's "The M1936 Strap":









Cheers
Bernd


----------



## oso2276

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

GMT Master 1675









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



R1P said:


> It has probably been asked before but what strap is that? Looks outstanding...


This is the Haveston carrier in 20mm. I am impatiently waiting for the 22mm


----------



## jcombs1

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

My first Sinn.


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



jcombs1 said:


> My first Sinn.
> View attachment 12384907


This is so hot


----------



## jcombs1

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Jeep99dad said:


> This is so hot


Thank you, I like it a lot. After looking for a white dial, black bezel diver/pilot for some time, I was hopeful this would work and it's exceeded my expectations.

I know that you've handled a few nice watches over the years, high praise.


----------



## traczu

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## whywhysee

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

June 1990 Navigator. Tritium still works (barely)!










Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*









































My DIY sgt. Anabuki's pilot watch.


----------



## Toothbras

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## IronHorseWar

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



anabuki said:


> View attachment 12389985
> 
> 
> View attachment 12389987
> 
> 
> View attachment 12389993
> 
> 
> View attachment 12390001
> 
> 
> View attachment 12390003
> 
> 
> My DIY sgt. Anabuki's pilot watch.


What exactly is that? You made it yourself?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## ThaWatcher

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Stowa Flieger TO2!


----------



## ThaWatcher

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



soaking.fused said:


>


That's a great looking watch!


----------



## oso2276

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Not Friday over here, but wearing this self assembled Type B pilot









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## GreatLakesWatch

My Bronze Star on a Laco WWII pilot strap


----------



## JDCfour

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## michiel

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

naamloos-3353 by mikeeagle1963, on Flickr


----------



## anabuki

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



TheAmphibiaRapist said:


> What exactly is that? You made it yourself?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Of course. NOT. ;-)
This is asembled by me, with amazon and ebay parts,


----------



## u4kuna

*WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Airspeed from Revue Thommen.

Sent from my iPhone 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Archimede on a toxic









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## citjet

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## wtma

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Seagull 1963


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

IWCMKXVIII on A Haveston Carrier strap for the evening 
I


----------



## SolisR

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










#FliegerFriday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

It was hard to choose today, but the Ikarus still rocks.









"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Tonight I've been wearing the MKXVIII LPP


----------



## GZee88

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

42H...


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Back home and been dying to wear this one after two weeks. Maybe it's a sign that I need the silver MKXVIII 
Have a great Sunday. 
B


----------



## chris.alae




----------



## sanik




----------



## oldfatherthames

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Tisell Type A on Haveston M1936









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## w4tchnut

Ticino Ti









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Killerstraps

Ayreonaut said:


> Airboss on a military green Zulu I just got from Greg Stevens. I have been looking for a strap that would coordinate with the indices and decided to try this color. Honest opinion welcome...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


 Very nice. I really like the Airboss, torn though so many options. Good pic...

Killerstraps


----------



## Killerstraps

Control187 said:


> Not technically a pilot, but close.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Why technically "not" a pilot watch? Has this very version myself. Very versatile, great with straps and leather bands. Good choice...

Killerstraps


----------



## S.L




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stselvia

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Damasko DC66Si Blk with me in the 407 today.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## GUTuna

F72 Chinese Mechanical Forum 2016 Peacock Project Watch - Pilot version inspired by the Tokkotai watch of WW2.

The movement is a Liaoning SL6601 - 72 hour power reserve auto.


----------



## soaking.fused

IWC


----------



## soaking.fused

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*









5002 Pilot


----------



## $teve

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Wempe_ Z_


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Wearing the IWC M18 LPP on a DrunkArtStraps canvas strap today.

B


----------



## Davemro

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## rcwadleigh

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Nighthawk on DAS canvas









Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



$teve said:


> Wempe_ Z_
> View attachment 12413871


 I don't see enough of these! Awesome watch.


----------



## Ziptie

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Citizen BM6831
I love the classic typography and onion-dome crown.


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Not really a pilot but a space watch  the classic cosmonauts by Fortis is beautiful just picked it up tonight and thought I'd share


----------



## happyscrappyheropup

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Jeep99dad said:


> Not really a pilot but a space watch  the classic cosmonauts by Fortis is beautiful just picked it up tonight and thought I'd share


That's sharp.

-- Wayne


----------



## happyscrappyheropup

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

39mm Smiths on a GasGasBones strap.










-- Wayne


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



happyscrappyheropup said:


> 39mm Smiths on a GasGasBones strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -- Wayne


Thanks and right back at ya


----------



## busmatt

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Not a true pilots watch but essentially the same as the military spec










I read somewhere that at the time this was available at Argos for £60 and was their best selling watch.

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## traczu

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## soaking.fused

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Cybotron

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



soaking.fused said:


>


This made me very hungry  Great watch and great looking sandwich.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## R1P




----------



## JLS36

Desk diving, mind to the skies









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## xherion

Hi JLS36,
How do you like Archimedes pilot compared to other pilots?


----------



## JLS36

xherion said:


> Hi JLS36,
> How do you like Archimedes pilot compared to other pilots?


I have no other pilots to compare it too, I own a Breitling, two seiko's, and three micro brands. The quality is closer to Breitling than any of the other watches I own, it's beautiful and well built. They seem like a good bang for the buck if you ask me, very happy with it..

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Leekster

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## wongthian2

Tutima Mil chrono from 1985 used by NATO jet fighters....removed the stock bracelet and installed a nice leather....
side end view by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## xherion

Wow, what model is that?



GUTuna said:


> View attachment 12420565


----------



## StufflerMike

Corsair CS 03 would be my guess.


----------



## Cybotron

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

   









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Cybotron said:


> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


So sexy


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

I can't stop 

This is so beautiful and well executed.


----------



## househalfman

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Jeep99dad said:


> I can't stop
> 
> This is so beautiful and well executed.


I like forward to seeing this on one of your canvas straps Brice!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

So this just happened 
Been in love with it and today my favorite AD had their customer appreciation day.. so


----------



## wkw

*WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Jeep99dad said:


> Back home and been dying to wear this one after two weeks. Maybe it's a sign that I need the silver MKXVIII
> Have a great Sunday.
> B


Congrats on the new mark. It looks good very good. 
Another silver MKXVlll says hi










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prdrers

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



soaking.fused said:


>


Between the beautiful watch and delicious plate of food, I'm struggling to pick my favorite. Great photo!

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## COZ

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Jeep99dad said:


> I can't stop
> 
> This is so beautiful and well executed.


Finally picked up the Fortis I see, you've been planning on it for a while. White dial is my favorite, hands have good contrast with the dial. Great pick-up! Congrats.


----------



## COZ

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Jeep99dad said:


> So this just happened
> Been in love with it and today my favorite AD had their customer appreciation day.. so


Saw that one at an AD a couple weeks ago, very sharp. I think I liked the white dial over the black MK XVIII. Something is happening to me, starting to get interested in white/silver dials, never was a fan before ( the white Borealis Cascais did it I think, great dial). Congrats! Your on a roll.


----------



## Cybotron

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Jeep99dad said:


> So this just happened
> Been in love with it and today my favorite AD had their customer appreciation day.. so


This would be my pick. Almost bought it when it first came out. I just wish it was 42mm.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



wkw said:


> Congrats on the new mark. It looks good very good.
> Another silver MKXVlll says hi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice how do you like the bracelet?


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



COZ said:


> Finally picked up the Fortis I see, you've been planning on it for a while. White dial is my favorite, hands have good contrast with the dial. Great pick-up! Congrats.


Thanks  it has been while. Sold a lot of stuff to buy two I've been wanting  more to sell though 
I love how both the black time and orange Chrono hands do contrat with the silver dials. And so does the ceramic bezel


----------



## JDCfour

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



COZ said:


> Saw that one at an AD a couple weeks ago, very sharp. I think I liked the white dial over the black MK XVIII. Something is happening to me, starting to get interested in white/silver dials, never was a fan before ( the white Borealis Cascais did it I think, great dial). Congrats! Your on a roll.


thanks again  the silver dial definitely beat the black dial for me, didn't even consider the black. The powdery finish and super crisp high contrast printing is superb. It almost becomes white in some light.


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Cybotron said:


> This would be my pick. Almost bought it when it first came out. I just wish it was 42mm.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Thanks  it's simple yet stunning. It does wear large for a 40mm. Pretty long case.


----------



## Cybotron

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Jeep99dad said:


> Thanks  it's simple yet stunning. It does wear large for a 40mm. Pretty long case.


I may need to rethink and try it on again 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Jeep99dad said:


> Nice how do you like the bracelet?


I really like it. The bracelet is well made. Finishing is just as good as the watch. Micro-adjustment is simply amazing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

What else but my new IWC MKXVIII on a nylon/cotton blend DrunkArtStraps canvas 
Cheers 


















The MKXVIII team


----------



## oso2276

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Self assembled type B flyer









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## govdubspeedgo

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flydiver

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

You see that giraffe eyeballing my IWC MKXVIII


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Monday's blues with the IWC MKXVIII LPP on a weathered DrunkArtStraps canvas strap 
Have a great Monday. B


----------



## HoosierTrooper

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cybotron

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Oris









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

late 80s NATO chosen fighter pilot Tutima Mil chrono on leather...
by plant by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

IWC pilot Mark XVl










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

I believe this is Omega resurrecting their pilot's watches from WWII.

I love the clean dial, it's well laid out, the balanced and the lume that lights up the night sky.


----------



## soaking.fused

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## flydiver

*WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

.


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Been wearing this beauty all day moving my daughter back in her dorm at ecu 









I


----------



## stselvia

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Casio DW6300. Technically a diver, but it presses into pilot service very well. These are from my preflight this AM.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

top dial by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## w4tchnut

Fixin' to get on this bad boy...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

Gotta go with this one...










And... wish it was this one (though, I'd never part w/the Junghans!)...










From the Patek New York show.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Killerstraps

Kid fun with label makers...

Killerstraps


----------



## soaking.fused

IWC today.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## d.gonzalez.comer

Gorgeous









Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Wearing my Alpina PVD Startimer Chrono tonight for for PilotFriday


----------



## jcombs1

104


----------



## Pro Diver

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



jcombs1 said:


> 104


I absolutely love this watch with the white dial


----------



## soaking.fused

*WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Outstanding


----------



## Cybotron

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Pro Diver said:


>


Nice watch

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Monday's blues with the Astor & Banks Pilomatic B2 LE A#5 of 10
Have a great week. 
B


----------



## dariomac

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Terrasport II


----------



## freqmgr88

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Dresden


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Ok It is not a "Pilot's Watch."

But this watch is a Pilot. So it counts, right?
And my 3-year-old picked it out and it "matches" my new shirt.


----------



## stselvia

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



soaking.fused said:


> Outstanding


Thanks

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## stselvia

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

A couple shots about a minute from total eclipse yesterday. In the Bell 429 yesterday. Enjoy









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Ok It is not a "Pilot's Watch."
> 
> But this watch is a Pilot. So it counts, right?
> And my 3-year-old picked it out and it "matches" my new shirt.
> 
> View attachment 12447541


That's a cool dial


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Wearing my silver IWC MKXVIII on a blue DrunkArtStraps canvas strap love this watch and combo. 
Have a great day. B


----------



## DrFidget

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Jeep99dad said:


> Wearing my silver IWC MKXVIII on a blue DrunkArtStraps canvas strap love this watch and combo.
> Have a great day. B


Never liked that watch too much until seeing these pictures. Looks fantastic on that strap!


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



DrFidget said:


> Never liked that watch too much until seeing these pictures. Looks fantastic on that strap!


Thank you. When I saw it in the metal I fell for it and could imagine the potential with the right straps


----------



## oldfatherthames

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Tisell Pilot 43









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Today it's the MKXVIII LPP's turn for wrist time  Love this one on the weather blue DrunkArtStraps canvas  the lighter blue/gray strap lets the blue lpp dial stand out.










Love the low profile and how flat it sits on my wrist. 


















Have a great day 
B


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Jeep99dad said:


> Wearing my silver IWC MKXVIII on a blue DrunkArtStraps canvas strap love this watch and combo.
> Have a great day. B
> 
> Stunning!!! I really like your set up.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



wkw said:


> Jeep99dad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing my silver IWC MKXVIII on a blue DrunkArtStraps canvas strap love this watch and combo.
> Have a great day. B
> 
> Stunning!!! I really like your set up.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much
Click to expand...


----------



## fastfras

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

My Hamilton pilot today.


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

#PilotFriday with the Mercer pilot watch on a crazy green Toxicroo nato strap 
I really like this watch, it breaks away from the classic pilot style of my IWC. 
Hardened SS case
Raised markers/numerals and chapter ring
Swiss mvt with custom rotor
Assembled, tested and regulated in the US

TGIF.


----------



## wtma

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Glycine Airman DC-4 Purist


----------



## onastar1989

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Fossil Aeroflite modded with sterile Parnis Cali dial, flipped case so crown is on top, even though I'm not a lefty.


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



onastar1989 said:


> Fossil Aeroflite modded with sterile Parnis Cali dial, flipped case so crown is on top, even though I'm not a lefty.


Interesting....


----------



## onastar1989

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Orient Flight modded with Yobokies 656 dial and hand set.


----------



## zuckermania

Bremont U2/T and killing myself trying to decide on flipping it.


----------



## Stoner1974

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Stowa 6498 on my hairy orangutan arm.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## onastar1989

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Beautiful! I've been eyeing that model on the Stowa site for a while.


----------



## wongthian2

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

low angle view by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## Stoner1974

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

A different shot with the temp blue steel gleam...that blue makes me happy when the Sun hits it just right. Wish my phone camera had a polarizer, with pol sunglasses, the blue really stands out.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## onastar1989

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Stoner1974 said:


> A different shot with the temp blue steel gleam...that blue makes me happy when the Sun hits it just right. Wish my phone camera had a polarizer, with pol sunglasses, the blue really stands out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


i know exactly what you mean. 
Here's my Tisell B Dial Flieger 43mm
I've been looking for a sterile A Dial Flieger but haven't been able to settle on one. 
Your 6498 with 6 O'clock subdial might just be the one I'll get. 
Cheers!


----------



## Stoner1974

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



onastar1989 said:


> i know exactly what you mean.
> Here's my Tisell B Dial Flieger 43mm
> I've been looking for a sterile A Dial Flieger but haven't been able to settle on one.
> Your 6498 with 6 O'clock subdial might just be the one I'll get.
> Cheers!


I really like that! The B dial is really attractive. I wanted the 6498 mainly for the nicely decorated movement. Small second hand is not a flieger original, but neither is the sub-50 mm case, lol.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## onastar1989

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Stoner1974 said:


> I really like that! The B dial is really attractive. I wanted the 6498 mainly for the nicely decorated movement. Small second hand is not a flieger original, but neither is the sub-50 mm case, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Very nice!
Here's an image of the Sea-gull ST25 automatic power reserve movement in my Tisell. 
For $149 I am very impressed with this watch.


----------



## onastar1989

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Taking my Citizen BV1085-22H on a hike around the lake today.


----------



## lightspire

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## GUTuna

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Ammo pouch leather strap


----------



## sci

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Laco Münster:


----------



## onastar1989

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Momentum Base Layer with sandwich dial for Monday. Picked this up on a trip to BC not long ago - it's a Vancouver-based company. Solid one-piece case construction and screw-down crown with 200M water resistance. Propeller second hand subdial is a bit useless but I'm really liking it.


----------



## flydiver

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onastar1989

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



James Larabie said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome pushers!
Love the satin finish, too.


----------



## flydiver

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



onastar1989 said:


> Awesome pushers!
> Love the satin finish, too.


It's a great release by Bulova commemorating the apollo 15 mission worn by Dave Scott. Just purchased it Friday and am really in love with it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onastar1989

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



James Larabie said:


> It's a great release by Bulova commemorating the apollo 15 mission worn by Dave Scott. Just purchased it Friday and am really in love with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A Google search says it's 45mm.
Does that include the crown and pushers?
How wide are the lugs?
Thanks!


----------



## flydiver

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



onastar1989 said:


> A Google search says it's 45mm.
> Does that include the crown and pushers?
> How wide are the lugs?
> Thanks!


45 with crown and pushers, lug to lug is 52mm. Where's like a 42 mm tho.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## happyscrappyheropup

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Smiths 29b on Iyonk strap 🤘










-- Wayne


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Another pilot day for me, seems i am a bit pilot heavy these days  I'll need to remediate that  Funny as I used to only or mostly wear divers.


----------



## onastar1989

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



James Larabie said:


> 45 with crown and pushers, lug to lug is 52mm. Where's like a 42 mm tho.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great, thank you. 
I've been curious about the UHF pilots from Bulova, with sweep second hand.


----------



## flydiver

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Both are great choices !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onastar1989

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



James Larabie said:


> Both are great choices !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The cream dial chrono is tempting, since I have so many black dial pilots already. 
But maybe too similar to my Seiko SNN215?
Which I love - I've worn this chrono on 6 different bands and it works on all of them. Very versatile.


----------



## ThaWatcher

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Old style strap, new style flieger!!!


----------



## hopscottch

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

This Orient defender is a bit of a pilot/field mix










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onastar1989

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



hopscottch said:


> This Orient defender is a bit of a pilot/field mix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think you have my old watch I sold on eBay. 
I recognized the nick on the lug. 
Looks great on green NATO!
Cheers.


----------



## hopscottch

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



onastar1989 said:


> I think you have my old watch I sold on eBay.
> I recognized the nick on the lug.
> Looks great on green NATO!
> Cheers.


Hahahaha. Yep. That's awesome. Rest assured it is loved, nick and all, and a regular part if my rotation.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onastar1989

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



hopscottch said:


> Hahahaha. Yep. That's awesome. Rest assured it is loved, nick and all, and a regular part if my rotation.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome. Glad to hear it went to a good home.
Regards


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Carpenter field watch for the evening


----------



## onastar1989

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Jeep99dad said:


> Carpenter field watch for the evening


I like this one quite a bit, especially the lugs and the arrow second hand. 
If they made a brushed case I might be tempted.


----------



## onastar1989

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Seiko SNZH55 modded with Dagaz dial, SNK809 hands and custom bezel.


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Today.... my precious  for humpday 









IWC MKXVIII LPP on a weathered DrunkArtStraps canvas strap 

Cheers. B


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



onastar1989 said:


> I like this one quite a bit, especially the lugs and the arrow second hand.
> If they made a brushed case I might be tempted.


Thanks. Been talking to Neil and looking at those for some time and glad I finally got off the fence. 
The case is quite unique and amazing, not a single flat surface/facet or angle, all rounded top to bottom with an impeccable high polish finish. The lugs add to the cool factor of the case but I understand they aren't for everyone. The dome really complements the curved case sides too.  the dial is just right for me too.


----------



## oso2276

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Meca-quartz from IWC









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## flydiver

*WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Here's my other submission for today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onastar1989

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Seiko SNZG17 modded with black Vostok sunray


















dial and SNZF hands.


----------



## hongkongtaipan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

I changed the strap on my Air Blue Delta Chrono Grey PVD today from its stock strap to a spare Victorinox NATO strap that I had. Here are before and after shots. The second one shows the lume on this watch.















​


----------



## ThaWatcher

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## soaking.fused

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## oso2276

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Fortis









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cybotron

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

This but will switch to a pilot later









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## xherion

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

How do you like that zodiac?
that dial is discontinued right?


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Loving this watch








Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Late post for me, busy morning. 
IWC MKXVIII silver dial on a Horween November Sky DrunkArtStraps

TGIF


----------



## Jcepe55

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*









love this watch big crown pilot


----------



## green_pea




----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

HAGWE


----------



## soaking.fused

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



















Pilots today


----------



## whywhysee

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Navigator









Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## Triton9

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

And one of Omega's retro pilot self homages. Personally I love the typeface of the numbers on the dial, AND on the date wheel too!
Dynamic III in the falling leaves. Besides it's moose season and if I get one today I don't have to worry about getting this watch dirty.


----------



## Cybotron

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

  









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## fcammarata

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Thinking of letting this one go. Just not bonding with it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onastar1989

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Seiko SKA727. More field watch than pilot, I guess. Love this one as a daily beater.


----------



## wongthian2

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

on rail by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## jdres

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

New arrival:















Jack Mason Aviator in rose gold with a blue sunray dial, really nice.....


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## jlondono77

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## ThaWatcher

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Jcepe55

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## flydiver

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Navihawk today, and into the weekend.

Have great weekend everyone.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Wearing my IWC MKXVIII silver dial on a Horween November Sky leather DrunkArtStraps for PilotFriday ✈

Love this watch more and more. The dial looks white in most pics but I tried to take one where it does look powdered silver, a cool color and texture. I was not very successful but you can kinda tell 

TGIF. 
B




































Where it looks more silver


----------



## ZASKAR36

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



ThaWatcher said:


> View attachment 12488929


This is one of my favorite Stowa


----------



## wongthian2

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

on rail by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## JDCfour

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaWatcher

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## rmeron

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

I was going through my watch box and spotted this Marathon Navigator which I haven't worn in awhile so here it is.


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



ThaWatcher said:


> View attachment 12491575
> View attachment 12491579
> View attachment 12491583


Tease


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Starting the weekend with the Origin Watch Co vintage field watch on a DrunkArtStraps  this is a prototype and I'm very much looking forward to the prod model with all the changes. It'll be killer and a great value imho 
HAGWE


----------



## marko114

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Glyvicta on a DON strap:


----------



## StufflerMike

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Hanhart Primus Desert Pilot today (new inda house).


----------



## Sprint Veloce

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

SEIKO Flightmaster 7T34


----------



## onastar1989

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Jeep99dad said:


> Starting the weekend with the Origin Watch Co vintage field watch on a DrunkArtStraps  this is a prototype and I'm very much looking forward to the prod model with all the changes. It'll be killer and a great value imho
> HAGWE


I'm curious to see their grey dial version. 
Looks like they're using the same case as ebay brand Parnis.
(photos borrowed from Origin Watch site and ebay)


----------



## EA-Sport

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Pilot on the soccer pitch








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onastar1989

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Same case as my South Korean Tisell Flieger, too. 
Some factory in China must be churning out these cases.


----------



## Richard-

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

My first flieger arrived last night.

Archimede bronze 42


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Richard- said:


> My first flieger arrived last night.
> 
> Archimede bronze 42


Congrats.  awesome watch from a vastly underrated brand. 
Can't wait to see their new models coming out soon


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

This morning


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Later


----------



## Pachoe

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## FORMULa

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Trying to decide which strap...


----------



## wongthian2

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

on rail by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## onastar1989

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



FORMULa said:


> Trying to decide which strap...


Love this Maratac, been looking for one. 
I'd choose the grey NATO with brushed stainless hardware.


----------



## lightspire




----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



FORMULa said:


> Trying to decide which strap...


1st from right side


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Blue Watch Monday here too with the Astor & Banks Pilomatic B2 LE # 5 of 10.


----------



## onastar1989

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Seiko SNN215


----------



## 59yukon01

Gavox Avidiver.


----------



## Jcepe55

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*









Alpina


----------



## TallWatch

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

A-13A Pilot watch chronograph with central minute chrono hand, on a kevlar strap. 42mm case and 100 mtr WR.


----------



## Jcepe55

IWC big crown


----------



## wongthian2

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Marathon JSAR
on rail by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## Gryffindor

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

The new arrival!


----------



## oldfatherthames

Tisell Pilot 43mm on Haveston 'The Carrier':









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## ifxndy

Flieger Type B


----------



## busmatt

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Not a pilot but it's what I'm wearing










Ok, I know, what's with the grey strap? Well, I love the RAF strap but the brown strap had holes that were either too loose or too tight and that was irritating, so, I've chucked on this modified NATO and , YAY!, it fits like a charm so it's good for me.

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## R1P

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Jcepe55

Heuer Bund chronograph flyback


----------



## EA-Sport

Change over to Damasko DB1 for tonight








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Glycine Airman DC-4 is on duty.


----------



## EA-Sport

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Damasko DB1 for pilot Wednesday








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## parsig9

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Myron

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



parsig9 said:


>


NICE!


----------



## FatTuesday

Trusty Tissot


----------



## FatTuesday




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Forgot to post last night, wore the silver M18 on a weathered DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Today a space  pilot  and another silver dial


----------



## Jcepe55

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*









Heuer Bund


----------



## wongthian2

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

balcony by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## Jeep99dad

*WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

TGIF

FliegerFriday with the IWC MKXVIII LPP on a blue DrunkArtStraps canvas strap 
Cheers. B


----------



## armanh

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Airboss Mach 7









Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gryffindor

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Right meow? Laco Trier!


----------



## StufflerMike

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Desert Pilot at Lake Garda


----------



## BDIC

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Testaf at the Barber Shop. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fvc74

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

HKED 1st Gen








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pzjgr

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

New Laco Aachen, just relaxing at home...


----------



## Cybotron

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



stuffler said:


> Desert Pilot at Lake Garda
> 
> View attachment 12510157


Good to see this one. Very underrated in my opinion.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Tisell 43mm









Cheers
Bernd


----------



## JDCfour

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

#BlueWatchMonday with the Limited Edition Astor and Banks Pilomatic B2 # 05/10 
Have a great week everyone 
B



























Darn traffic this morning. Good thing I had this gorgeous dial to entertain me while stopped on the interstate


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



oldfatherthames said:


> Tisell 43mm
> 
> View attachment 12511677
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Bernd


That's a cool pic


----------



## KickToc

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*









Gallet Flyimg officer today ⌚✈


----------



## JLS36

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



JDCfour said:


> View attachment 12510469
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great shot, that case is so cool.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## lightspire




----------



## lightspire




----------



## Relo60

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

"Off we go into the wild blue yonder....." Glycine Airman Double Twelve today.

Have a pleasant day.


----------



## tommy_boy

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OhDark30

Ollech & Wajs with 7733 inside


----------



## Sandokan_slo

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Wearing the Fortis Classic Cosmonauts this morning. Still feeling strong  about this one 
Have a great day. B


----------



## EA-Sport

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Damasko DB1 on oem leather strap for hump day..








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

On my late morning walk today. Maybe a touch too much metal?


----------



## AirKing7

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



R1P said:


>


That's a nice strap you


----------



## househalfman

On my late morning walk today. Maybe a touch too much metal?


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## motzbueddel

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Sinn 857 UTC for today..










All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Afternoon switch to the blue Sinn 103..









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## goranilic

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



motzbueddel said:


> Afternoon switch to the blue Sinn 103..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


I like this one. What is the model?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



goranilic said:


> I like this one. What is the model?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a Sinn 103 A Sa B. It was a limited edition introduced about 2 years ago. They only produced 500 and the watch was actually sold out within a week.

All the best,

Steffen


----------



## 41Mets

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Da47









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2

balcony wall by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## Jcepe55

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*








Bund and denim


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Jcepe55 said:


> View attachment 12524041
> 
> Bund and denim


Wow


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## goranilic

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Does this one has transparent caseback?



Jeep99dad said:


>


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



goranilic said:


> Does this one has transparent caseback?


Yes. See-thru caseback and eta2824 mvt


----------



## ManOnTime

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Air Blue Thunderbirds.


----------



## motzbueddel

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Starting the day with the Laco Mannheim. TGIF..










All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## OkiFrog

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*








Sinn 356 on a blue Cincy Strap Works NATO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

TGIF

#PilotFriday with the silver IWC MKXVIII on a weathered DrunkArtStraps canvas strap 
I can't quit this watch


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Flying into the weekend with the Steinhart Nav B-Uhr Vintage Ti47 B-Muster


----------



## Jcepe55

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

one of the best brother


Jeep99dad said:


> Wow


----------



## oso2276

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

This cosmonaut just came from service.









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## asmetana

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik




----------



## busmatt

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

A pilots watch from the 1930's a no name version of the Wittnauer AllProof worn by Jimmie Mattern
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jimmie_Mattern










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## ZASKAR36

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZASKAR36

Sieko Military on OG Nato for Saturday









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## nymfan

*WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

This one










Sometimes when I wake up in the morning Mr. McCracken's already there!


----------



## Pachoe

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


























Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## wtma

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Michael49

59yukon01 said:


> Gavox Avidiver.


What strap is that?


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



nymfan said:


> This one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes when I wake up in the morning Mr. McCracken's already there!


That's beautiful and a lot of watch for the $ imo


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



wtma said:


>


I need one of these in my life


----------



## 59yukon01

Michael49 said:


> What strap is that?


It's a custom canvas from Drunkartstrap. One man operation and he's on Instagram.


----------



## wtma

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Jeep99dad said:


> I need one of these in my life


You sure do


----------



## nymfan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Jeep99dad said:


> That's beautiful and a lot of watch for the $ imo


Thanks bud! I agree 100% 

Sometimes when I wake up in the morning Mr. McCracken's already there!


----------



## motzbueddel

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Does the moon watch qualify as a pilot? 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut

Aeroscope









Sent from my MotoG(5) using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



motzbueddel said:


> Does the moon watch qualify as a pilot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


I say YeS 

It's my thread anyways


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Astor and Banks Pilomatic B2 LE for bluewatchmonday


----------



## tommy_boy

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## T3C

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

A-13A










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ThaWatcher

View attachment 12535213

View attachment 12535215


----------



## thejollywatcher

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

A-13A on Erika's Black Ops MN strap with grey center line and stitch, and patina hardware.




























Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## ifxndy

Flieger Wednesday...


----------



## Michael49

59yukon01 said:


> It's a custom canvas from Drunkartstrap. One man operation and he's on Instagram.


I've heard of him - thanks!


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Good morning. 
SpaceWednesday  with the Fortis Classic Cosmonauts ceramic Chrono 

HAGD
B


----------



## fvc74

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut

Airman









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GUTuna

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Michael49

Archimede 39 Pilot....


----------



## parsig9




----------



## Droyal

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

This one today.


----------



## motzbueddel

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Flying Officer.. 










Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



motzbueddel said:


> Flying Officer..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Wow.  cool watch


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

IwC MKXVIII LPP on a blue DrunkArtStraps canvas strap


----------



## motzbueddel

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Jeep99dad said:


> Wow.  cool watch


Thanks man!  I really dig the vintage vibe and with only 37.5 mm it fits perfect under any shirt cuff.

All the best,

Steffen


----------



## jam karet

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

outside on rail by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## motzbueddel

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Sinn 857 UTC 










TGIF

Steffen

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

X-wind special sport









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cybotron

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*











Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2

rail 1 by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

FliegerFriday with these two 








40mm









44mm


----------



## Leekster

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## lightspire




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JDCfour

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## motzbueddel

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Speedy Pro today.. 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ZASKAR36

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

New Arrival for Saturday









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Leekster

Just picked this beauty up in Milan.




























Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## househalfman




----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## rmeron

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

For today it's just my Air Blue Bravo.


----------



## FatTuesday

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Speedy with new shoes...


----------



## Eggsy

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2

montage Jsar Jet by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080

Glycine









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Bluewatchmonday with the IWC MKXVIII  LPP on a blue DrunkArtStraps canvas strap 

Have a great Monday. B


----------



## anabuki

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## anabuki




----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

The Astor & Banks Pilomatic B2 LE #5 of 10 for the evening. From one blue pilot to another


----------



## KickToc

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Monday was the GS SBGJ001 hibeat GMT


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Late to the party, been wearing my Mercer pilot all day. I'll switch later though


----------



## StufflerMike

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Sprint Veloce

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## GUTuna

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## castlk

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage for Today

*







_


----------



## soaking.fused

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



stuffler said:


> View attachment 12556911


This is one cracking strap, Mike. Outstanding combo.


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## franco60

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

How about this one Tom Cruise wore in Top Gun (although Porsche Design in movie).









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HarpoMarx

Bought my Pulsar in '82 and it went to sea with me many times on several submarines. Still ticking and looking good.


----------



## darklight111




----------



## seikholic094

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Excellent! Love both of these!


Jeep99dad said:


> Lot of win here
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

FliegerFriday with the silver IWC MKXVIII on a Horween November Sky leather DrunkArtStraps 
TGIF


----------



## Leekster

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## oso2276

Moded IWC Mark XV









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Sinn 857 UTC









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Glycine Airman D12.

Enjoy your Monday.


----------



## wongthian2

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

1985 Tutima mil chrono, 5100.....


----------



## castlk

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## busmatt

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Not a pilot as such but a Traser Homage to the SandY 490/590










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## oso2276

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Self assembled Unitas Type B Flieger on Laco strap









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Speedy Tuesday for me..









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Orange day at work.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eggsy

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Strela CO42CYB










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Schuhren Observer on Martu bund today (wine tonight. ;-))


----------



## parsig9




----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Distressed Kaki Canvas

*_


----------



## castlk

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Distressed Kaki Canvas

*_


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Fortis









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fvc74

*WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Self assembled type 20, used a Valjoux 7734 as it's heart









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

FliegerFriday with the silver dial IWC MKXVIII Pilot on a weathered DrunkArtStraps canvas 
TGIF


----------



## oldfatherthames

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Proud owner since yesterday: A-13A, #98/500









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## oldfatherthames

Today and yesterday, my A-13A arrived yesterday:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## mythless

Does the TC9 Brass and Titanium count?


----------



## Leekster

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## castlk

_*Vintage Timex Military Field Watch on Dark Brown Leather for Today

*







_


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

_*Vintage Timex Military Field Watch on Dark Brown Leather for Today

*







_


----------



## WatchOutChicago

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lightspire




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



oldfatherthames said:


> Proud owner since yesterday: A-13A, #98/500
> 
> View attachment 12577679
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


That's very nice. What brand is that?


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Wearing my IWC MKXVIII LPP back on the OEM Santoni strap 
Have a great day. B


----------



## w4tchnut

I think this could be a pilot. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Jeep99dad said:


> That's very nice. What brand is that?


Thank you! Yes, isn't it nice?! b-)

It's less a brand than a man and his name is Paolo Fanton from Italy, where the watch is made. He's an aeronautical engineer and pilot and this watch - case and dial - are built to military specs as it is essentially the adaption of the legendary A13 cockpit watch for the wrist. Ubercool and btw, great quality and finish!

Here's the website: A-13A.com

That's his Facebook page, you will find links to reviews there: The A-13A Pilot Watch

His Instagram: a13apilotwatch

And here's the thread on WUS about the project: Quest for the perfect Pilot Watch. A headache project.

Also on WUS, this thread seems to become the central picture thread: New Pilot Watch A-13A just arrived, the best looking Mission Timer....In the World ?

-> But probably the best read apart from his website is this interview: Interview: Paolo Fanton's A-13A Pilot Watch - Worn & Wound 









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## motzbueddel

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Was wearing my Guinand Flying Officer today! 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Stowa today:


----------



## Jcepe55

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*









2Pilots and a diver= cant go wrong


----------



## Burgs

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



oso2276 said:


> Self assembled type 20, used a Valjoux 7734 as it's heart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


Oso,

Darn, you got me good with that photo. I said to myself, "I gotta get me one of those!" and I was all set to enlarge the photo to get the brand name and Google the heck out of it.
*Then *I noticed the "self assembled" caption - DRAT!!!

That's a truly magnificent watch you made. You are to be congratulated, Sir!!


----------



## JDCfour

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2




----------



## castlk

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Kaki Canvas

*_


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Kaki Canvas

*























_


----------



## wtma

JDCfour said:


> View attachment 12589669
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that thing the bracelet end-link? Looks dope.


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## Stromboli

Does Swiss Cheese have holes in it? :-! :-! :-!


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

TGIF

FliegerFriday with my silver dial IWC pilot MKXVIII on the IWC Brown strap from my LPP

Have a great day. B


----------



## fvc74

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fvc74

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Archimede









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Cybotron

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



fvc74 said:


> View attachment 12595085
> View attachment 12595087
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Leekster

GUTuna said:


> View attachment 12593013


WOW!
Very cool.

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## castlk

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Black Leather for Today

*







_


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Black Leather for Today

*







_


----------



## motzbueddel

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Matchday! Getting ready for the game against Dortmund! 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Airman No. 1









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Leekster

castlk said:


> _*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Black Leather for Today
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


Great looking watch!
On my list..

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## Leekster

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## brandon\




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Bluewatchmonday with the IWC MKXVIII LPP on a weathered DrunkArtStraps canvas 
Have a great day 
B


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Bluewatchmonday with the IWC MKXVIII LPP on a weathered DrunkArtStraps canvas 
Have a great day 
B


----------



## 59yukon01

Gavox Avidiver today.


----------



## Gryffindor

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## castlk

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## castlk




----------



## motzbueddel

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Blue LE Sinn 103 for the day! 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mikavulin

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Keithcozz said:


> Trying out the NATO that came with my *Dan Henry* model _1963_. Comfy.


Nice homage

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikavulin

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

This is mine but on a ship










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Camguy

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Arrived today.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2




----------



## castlk

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Distressed Canvas

*























_


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Distressed Canvas

*























_


----------



## bomba

Jeep99dad said:


> Bluewatchmonday with the IWC MKXVIII LPP on a weathered DrunkArtStraps canvas
> Have a great day
> B


Lovely combo

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

bomba said:


> Lovely combo
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


Thank you 

Today's combo is my Mercer Pilot with a Horween November Sky leather DrunkArtStraps


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Today I'm wearing my Mercer pilot watch on a Horween November Sky leather DrunkArtStraps  Love this watch, have had it a long time now () and still wearing it regularly even though I have the two MkXVIII. It's really well made and has impressive specs for the $ too. 
Swiss Automatic mvt with custom rotor, hardened SS case, assembled/tested/regulated in  by Lum-Tec, raised numerals/markers and a well-integrated date at 6 preserving a market below it and with matching date wheel


----------



## Cinemafia

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Found the perfect strap for this fly-guy, and not even intentionally. Bought it along with a plethora of other NATOs and Zulus from random sellers on eBay, but not specifically for the Sky. When it showed up I knew exactly where it belonged!


----------



## Unikagen

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Still looking for a nice riveted strap in a color that suits the dial!


----------



## Today

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Jcepe55 said:


> View attachment 12588099
> 
> 
> 2Pilots and a diver= cant go wrong


Nice trio


----------



## oldfatherthames

Jeep99dad said:


> Today's combo is my Mercer Pilot with a Horween November Sky leather DrunkArtStraps ...


Man, I know some people, who (would) wear just one of your IWCs, but you really belong here at WUS. Often when I visit f7 I see another different pilot on your wrist, often very nice designs I hadn't known before. b-)

--

A-13A









Cheers
Bernd


----------



## Jeep99dad

Good morning

FliegerFriday with the silver IWC MkXVIII on a blue DrunkArtStraps canvas

TGIF


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Good morning

FliegerFriday with the silver IWC MkXVIII on a blue DrunkArtStraps canvas

TGIF


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Wrapping up FliegerFriday with the PVD Alpina Startimer Chrono on a charcoal DrunkArtStraps canvas strap


----------



## Jeep99dad

Wrapping up FliegerFriday with the PVD Alpina Startimer Chrono on a charcoal DrunkArtStraps canvas strap


----------



## EL_GEEk

A nice Friday spent with the Stowa Ikarus


















"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## Jeep99dad

EL_GEEk said:


> A nice Friday spent with the Stowa Ikarus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"
> 
> Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


Excellent photos as always 

Cheers


----------



## castlk

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage

*







_


----------



## castlk

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage

*







_


----------



## Sprint Veloce




----------



## Sprint Veloce

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

IWC MKXVIII LPP is


----------



## Jeep99dad

IWC MKXVIII LPP is


----------



## w4tchnut

Sprint Veloce said:


>


Nice one, which model?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Starting the work week with the IWC LPP MKXVIII 
Happy Bluewatchmonday 

B


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Starting the work week with the IWC LPP MKXVIII 
Happy Bluewatchmonday 

B


----------



## traczu

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Base 22


----------



## Sprint Veloce

w4tchnut said:


> Nice one, which model?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is a Flighmaster 7T34


----------



## probep

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Pilot? OK. ;-)
My Zenith Pilot, late 1950s, cal 120. :-d


----------



## cuthbert

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Unusual pilot but...nevertheless a pilot chronograph.


----------



## oso2276

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Burgs said:


> Oso,
> 
> Darn, you got me good with that photo. I said to myself, "I gotta get me one of those!" and I was all set to enlarge the photo to get the brand name and Google the heck out of it.
> *Then *I noticed the "self assembled" caption - DRAT!!!
> 
> That's a truly magnificent watch you made. You are to be congratulated, Sir!!


Thanks mate 

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut

Sprint Veloce said:


> This is a Flighmaster 7T34


Thank you! It's in the list now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmytamp

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



oso2276 said:


> Airman No. 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


Lovely vintage look...


----------



## jimmytamp

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

I call it a sky walker....


----------



## victarro

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Aloina for me too..


----------



## Sprint Veloce

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

This Panda ;-)


----------



## motzbueddel

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Enjoying my Speedy Pro on a Hirsch Rally Strap.. 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Bigmino said:


> Aloina for me too..
> View attachment 12623259
> View attachment 12623271


 nice Aloina 
I really like this watch and it's a great value. Big date is pretty cool


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



















Mercer Airfoil pilot watch on a Horween November Sky leather DrunkArtStraps


----------



## Sprint Veloce

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## oldfatherthames

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

A-13A from Italy:

















Cheers
Bernd


----------



## B....

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Stowa Flieger 36mm H.W.- 90th anniv. LE.
B.


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Distressed Kaki Canvas

*























_


----------



## castlk

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Distressed Kaki Canvas for Today

*























_


----------



## Sprint Veloce

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Silver MkXVIII on DrunkArtStraps canvas today


----------



## e29ville

Ticino Lefty modded (because I only wear watches on my right wrist)


----------



## Gryffindor

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Back to the A-13A!


----------



## longstride

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

i love the A-13A...what a Beauty!



Gryffindor said:


> Back to the A-13A!


----------



## longstride

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Been wearing my much worn, much loved Fortis 595 'Flieger' over the last week.....at present on a grey NATO. Had this since 1998.....still a wrist regular!


----------



## longstride

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

*Myron* - I admire your choice in watches!



Myron said:


> Started out with the 156 and switched to the 1550SG for the rest of the day...


----------



## longstride

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Gorgeous!


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

I am wearing the IWC MKXVIII LPP on a weathered blue DrunkArtStraps canvas for FliegerFriday ✈



























Roxy's like... really, dad?


----------



## e29ville

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Wearing one of my favorite mod: Jean Seville 4132 with Miyota Automatic and California dial and green seconds hand.


----------



## jimmytamp

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Friday leather...


----------



## Jcepe55

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*









Military Bund


----------



## B....

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Flieger Friday.








B.


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Wrapping up FliegerFriday and starting the weekend with the Alpina Startimer PVD Chrono  on a charcoal DrunkArtStraps  canvas


----------



## CHJ001

My just arrived A-13A, No. A122 of 500.


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Black Leather for Today

*







_


----------



## castlk

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Black Leather for Today

*







_


----------



## Polsky

Just registered and this is my first post (plz don't be too harsh!). I was wondering if you approve of this one. Second watch bought at this spanish store, Unión Suiza, that sells high end brands and have their own brand (Kronos). The good thing is that I have someone physical to refer to in case of malfunctions and being their brand they take responsibility ! It is a Swiss Movement (not Swiss Made) and has an ETA 7750 automatic. I guess it's a very classic design maybe based on the IWC's. Stainless steel and sapphire crystal. Cost in the fifteen hundreds and so far I feel very happy with it. I have to check it better for accuracy but I think it needs adjustment ! Approved ?


----------



## Polsky

Watch store brand, Kronos, with ETA 7750 Swiss Movement !


----------



## Jeep99dad

Wore the Alpina PVD Startimer big date last night and it's still on the wrist this morning


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



CHJ001 said:


> My just arrived A-13A, No. A122 of 500.


congrats!!
if i was not overloadded with pilots, I'd grab one! these look very nice


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Sprint Veloce

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Sprint Veloce




----------



## oldfatherthames

A-13A, my wrist has become a cockpit. ;-)









Cheers
Bernd


----------



## motzbueddel

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Sinn 903 St B E on this grey and rainy sunday...










All the best

Steffen

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

IWC MKXVIII LPP on DrunkArtStraps canvas for church and lunch. 
Have a great Sunday. 
B


----------



## Jeep99dad

IWC MKXVIII LPP on DrunkArtStraps canvas for church and lunch. 
Have a great Sunday. 
B


----------



## O2AFAC67

This one. Autumn pic shot on the kitchen island counter top this morning... 
Best,
Ron


----------



## CHJ001

castlk said:


> _*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Distressed Kaki Canvas for Today
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


Castlk---Just wondering whose the strap this is.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Glycine Combat6 vintage field watch on DrunkArtStraps canvas for the evening


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Glycine Combat6 vintage field watch on DrunkArtStraps canvas for the evening


----------



## oldfatherthames

A-13A:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Jeep99dad

Carpenter field Watch tonight


----------



## GUTuna

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## motzbueddel

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Guinand Flying Officer 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

After cleaning all my pilot/mil watches out while on a grail hunt - laco, Steinhart, Hamilton, Alpina, etc - finally added one back with the Ball Engineer Aviator......

love the legibility on this thing (need that over 45!), and the dial depth is crazy!


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Can't stay away from the MKXVIII LPP very long  it looks so good on canvas too 
Have a good evening 
B


----------



## Maddog1970

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Ball


----------



## Maddog1970

Ball aviator


----------



## Jeep99dad

Couldn't get this one off my wrist this morning so I'll continue with the MKXVIII LPP today


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Couldn't get this one off my wrist this morning so I'll continue with the MKXVIII LPP today


----------



## oso2276

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Airman









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jcepe55

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*









Heuer Bund joining #rewatchteam on the floor challenge


----------



## Maddog1970

Quick change to the bracelet......


----------



## Maddog1970

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

On the bracelet now....wasn't sure about it to start, but has grown on me....doesn't hurt that the bracelet is really comfy.


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage

*







_


----------



## castlk

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage

*







_


----------



## Davetay

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## Sharksmile

Red Pilot


----------



## Maddog1970

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Still.....


----------



## oldfatherthames

A-13A









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## 59yukon01

Gavox Avidiver today.


----------



## RmacMD

59yukon01 said:


> Gavox Avidiver today.


Outstanding!


----------



## 59yukon01

RmacMD said:


> Outstanding!


Thank you sir!


----------



## Maddog1970

Ball tonight


----------



## CHJ001

59yukon01. Great watch, especially on that strap. May I ask whose strap that is?


----------



## 59yukon01

CHJ001 said:


> 59yukon01. Great watch, especially on that strap. May I ask whose strap that is?


It's a Drunkartstrap. One man operation on Instagram with outstanding quality, but long wait times as he stays booked up.


----------



## CHJ001

I sent him an email several weeks ago and haven't heard back from him. Was that a strap from his catalog or did you have it custom made?


----------



## 59yukon01

CHJ001 said:


> I sent him an email several weeks ago and haven't heard back from him. Was that a strap from his catalog or did you have it custom made?


I heard his books are closed for the time being due to heavy backlogs. All his orders are custom made and dependent on what canvas or leather he has on hand I believe.


----------



## Maddog1970

Still Ballin'


----------



## oldfatherthames

A-13A:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## castlk




----------



## Jeep99dad

castlk said:


>


I'll join you


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Armistice day today. So many sacrifices. Thank you 

Glycine Combat6 vintage field watch on a clockwork synergy autumn brown suede strap


----------



## granitsky

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

My graduation present: Fortis B42 Cosmonaut Chronograph.


----------



## oso2276

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Timeless Damasko DB1









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2

outsize curtain by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## Leekster

MATWatches Naval Aviation I
With my copy of Baa Baa Blacksheep.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 8100 RPM

Leekster said:


> MATWatches Naval Aviation I
> With my copy of Baa Baa Blacksheep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Wow, I'm glad you had the privilege to meet the legendary Pappy Boyington! I can only imagine how fascinating it would have been to shoot the breeze with men like Pappy and Hoser.


----------



## Brucy

Leekster said:


> MATWatches Naval Aviation I
> With my copy of Baa Baa Blacksheep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I wonder if pilot Jerry took his design cues from the avenger on that Naval Aviation.

The nice thing about books is getting messages in them that you cannot do with a tablet!


----------



## Leekster

Brucy said:


> I wonder if pilot Jerry took his design cues from the avenger on that Naval Aviation.
> 
> The nice thing about books is getting messages in them that you cannot do with a tablet!


The design influences were simple.

The Blue face comes from the blue of U.S. Naval aircraft in WWII. It was difficult to capture as it has some green and grey in it. The font was also chosen as a reference to WWII aircraft.

The UTC(or dual time zone) is useful in aviation and a common tool pilots prefer.

The dive bezel was included because this watch was meant to go to sea and be used in water as well.

The dive bezel and case are pure MAT and are consistent with the rugged and simple and masculine line of watches.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Brucy

Leekster said:


> The design influences were simple.
> 
> The Blue face comes from the blue of U.S. Naval aircraft in WWII. It was difficult to capture as it has some green and grey in it. The font was also chosen as a reference to WWII aircraft.
> 
> The UTC(or dual time zone) is useful in aviation and a common tool pilots prefer.
> 
> The dive bezel was included because this watch was meant to go to sea and be used in water as well.
> 
> The dive bezel and case are pure MAT and are consistent with the rugged and simple and masculine line of watches.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Thanks for sharing Leekster  I could have missed it, but I had a look at the MAT website after seeing your watch and I didn't see it go into this detail which is a shame.

Imho definitely has some avenger cues (pic from web) not a bad thing.... the avenger is a stunning watch

Great to be part of a project like that and great to shoot the breeze with PB btw


----------



## Leekster

Brucy said:


> Thanks for sharing Leekster  I could have missed it, but I had a look at the MAT website after seeing your watch and I didn't see it go into this detail which is a shame.
> 
> Imho definitely has some avenger cues (pic from web) not a bad thing.... the avenger is a stunning watch
> 
> Great to be part of a project like that and great to shoot the breeze with PB btw


Thanks!

I agree the Avenger is a fantastic piece. Perhaps the designers were working off the same retro-military cues. The MAT guys were specifically trying to not look like a Breitling but I think the comparison is flattering.

If you are going for a tough, combat ready, aviation influenced, dive ready, automatic... certain characteristics will be part of the final product.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leekster

Leekster said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I agree the Avenger is a fantastic piece. Perhaps the designers were working off the same retro-military cues. The MAT guys were specifically trying to not look like a Breitling but I think the comparison is flattering.
> 
> If you are going for a tough, combat ready, aviation influenced, dive ready, automatic... certain characteristics will be part of the final product.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


By the way,
I met Boyington at the Reno air races. I had an early edition of his book and he was thrilled to see it. He was in a good mood and he gave me a new cover for it and we chatted for a few minutes. I was 19 years old and was infatuated with aviation combat history. In just a few short years later I found myself launching off the front of a carrier in pitch dark for my first combat mission into Iraq.... Be careful what you wish for, right?

Over the years I have been fortunate enough to meet a few more of my heros.

Jimmy Doolittle
Johnny Johnson
Buzz Aldrin
Chuck Yeager
Adolf Galland
Jim Lovell
POW Jerry Driscoll was a close friend for many years before his death. What a terrific guy.
Astronaut Scott Kelly(Shuttle pilot, and
Space station commander) and I flew Tomcats together in Virginia Beach. A truly modest great guy.

Aviation is a small community. I feel extremely fortunate to be a part of it.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Damasko DA43 today


----------



## nuovorecord

Visiting family at the coast today with the 5004.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## burdy

Here is something different for you guys. I bought this watch to do nothing but hunt in, but it has become one of my favorite daily wear watches. The tubes are as good, if not better than my Ball.


----------



## househalfman

40mm Tisell on a navy blue Barton NATO strap.


----------



## Brucy

Leekster said:


> By the way,
> I met Boyington at the Reno air races. I had an early edition of his book and he was thrilled to see it. He was in a good mood and he gave me a new cover for it and we chatted for a few minutes. I was 19 years old and was infatuated with aviation combat history. In just a few short years later I found myself launching off the front of a carrier in pitch dark for my first combat mission into Iraq.... Be careful what you wish for, right?
> 
> Over the years I have been fortunate enough to meet a few more of my heros.
> 
> Jimmy Doolittle
> Johnny Johnson
> Buzz Aldrin
> Chuck Yeager
> Adolf Galland
> Jim Lovell
> POW Jerry Driscoll was a close friend for many years before his death. What a terrific guy.
> Astronaut Scott Kelly(Shuttle pilot, and
> Space station commander) and I flew Tomcats together in Virginia Beach. A truly modest great guy.
> 
> Aviation is a small community. I feel extremely fortunate to be a part of it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


You have been extremely blessed to be part of that community and some of the chaps you have mentioned are certainly worthy imo of "Hero" status. I last sat in an F14 aboard CVN-70 many moons ago but sadly it stayed put  good luck and many thanks for serving


----------



## jimiwilli

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

I've really bonded with this one 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

A13A


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Back to my favorite the  IWC MKXVIII LPP on a Horween November Sky DrunkArtStraps


----------



## househalfman

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Distressed Kaki Canvas *
























_


----------



## castlk

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Distressed Kaki Canvas for Today*
























_


----------



## Rale




----------



## Rale

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## oldfatherthames

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Night-flight with the A-13A:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## GUTuna

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

So this just happened.  the new IWC 
MKXVIII Heritage Titanium 
My AD received it late today, called me and i was there within the hour  was still in the IWC ship box... snatched it


----------



## franco60

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Jeep99dad said:


> So this just happened.  the new IWC
> MKXVIII Heritage Titanium
> My AD received it late today, called me and i was there within the hour  was still in the IWC ship box... snatched it


I love that piece. It'd be on my list but for finding a Zenith El Primero 1969!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wahlaoeh

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Dammit now I want that IWC!

Any notable difference in case colour between the steel and titanium version?

Sent from my SGP621 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



franco60 said:


> I love that piece. It'd be on my list but for finding a Zenith El Primero 1969!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Can't argue with that choice


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

TGIF 
What else but the new IWC MKXVIII Heritage Titanium for FliegerFriday ✈
Have a great day 
B


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Wahlaoeh said:


> Dammit now I want that IWC!
> 
> Any notable difference in case colour between the steel and titanium version?
> 
> Sent from my SGP621 using Tapatalk


Yeah it's different for sure. It's darker and has a satin like finish. 
We also weighed it and it was under 60gm on strap 

Sorry for the bad pics
It's a little more different in the metal 


















This Heritage also has fully lumed hour markers and numerals


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Playing with straps, Haveston is up next

Thoughts?


----------



## COZ

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Jeep99dad said:


> So this just happened.  the new IWC
> MKXVIII Heritage Titanium
> My AD received it late today, called me and i was there within the hour  was still in the IWC ship box... snatched it


Like the subdued titanium, did they lume the arabics on this model?


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



COZ said:


> Like the subdued titanium, did they lume the arabics on this model?


Yes. All numerals and hour markers are lumed as is the triangle and two dots


----------



## COZ

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Jeep99dad said:


> Yes. All numerals and hour markers are lumed as is the triangle and two dots


Awesome, been waiting for IWC to do this, many of their pilot models just lume the hands and 3, 6, 9, 12 markers.

Wow, you are the IWC pilot killer lately, congrats!


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



COZ said:


> Awesome, been waiting for IWC to do this, many of their pilot models just lume the hands and 3, 6, 9, 12 markers.
> 
> Wow, you are the IWC pilot killer lately, congrats!


Agreed. That's part of why i like this one so much. Wish my blue was lumed like it


----------



## hongkongtaipan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Junkers 150 Years Hugo Junkers Chronograph Alarm Watch 6684-2​


----------



## wtma




----------



## castlk




----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## oldfatherthames

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

A-13A









Have a great weekend everyone!

Bernd


----------



## jimmytamp

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

I'm wearing my Laco Paderborn..


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Still wearing the MKXVIII Heritage Titanium but on a brown Toxicroo this morning. 
Have a great day. B


----------



## longstride

I think the A-13A is a brilliant watch (perhaps - one is in my future) Nicely done!



oldfatherthames said:


> Man, I know some people, who (would) wear just one of your IWCs, but you really belong here at WUS. Often when I visit f7 I see another different pilot on your wrist, often very nice designs I hadn't known before. b-)
> 
> --
> 
> A-13A
> 
> View attachment 12609215
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Bernd


----------



## longstride

Fortis Flieger 595.


----------



## oldfatherthames

longstride said:


> I think the A-13A is a brilliant watch (perhaps - one is in my future) Nicely done!


b-)|>

Yeah, it really is! I think one can see already from the pictures, that it's a quality package and don't get me started how much I love the cockpit-watch-on-the-wrist design.

Here's a new wristshot:









... and a lume-shot I want to share also on this thread:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Cinemafia

Being a mostly-quartz guy, this was my first (and is still my only) Swiss auto. I first saw it in a watch shop on Melrose and it was love at first sight, eventually gave in and found one online. There's subtle stuff I'm noticing with this watch that I didn't before, it is just a knockout in person. Zodiac is a bit of a sleeper brand outside their vintage stuff, but their new pieces are pretty impressive, despite (or potentially because of) their being under the Fossil Group umbrella. Anyway, I took it off the Velcro NASA-style strap it came on and put it on this faded blue leather 2-piece, I think it goes well with the pops of orange.


----------



## Lord99

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Gavox Squadron No 211/500


----------



## Lord99

My new Gavox Squadron


----------



## ninzeo

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Alpina Startimer Automatic. The next best thing to an IWC if you ask me....










Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Continuing the honeymoon with the new IWC MKXVIII Heritage Titanium on an old Drewstrap canvas 
Have a great Sunday. B


----------



## Jeep99dad

Continuing the honeymoon with the new IWC MKXVIII Heritage Titanium on an old Drewstrap canvas 
Have a great Sunday. B


----------



## BDIC

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

BC4









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## batman1345

Jeep99dad said:


> Continuing the honeymoon with the new IWC MKXVIII Heritage Titanium on an old Drewstrap canvas
> Have a great Sunday. B


Amazing!!!

Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Thanks


----------



## motzbueddel

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Sinn 903










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Barge

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Oris ProPilot 10 days


----------



## longstride

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Excellent choice, what strap is that?



Jeep99dad said:


> Playing with straps, Haveston is up next
> 
> Thoughts?


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



longstride said:


> Excellent choice, what strap is that?


Thanks. It's Haveston


----------



## longstride

Pappy Boyington - really! Fantastic!


----------



## longstride

Yes the canvas works really well too...



Jeep99dad said:


> Continuing the honeymoon with the new IWC MKXVIII Heritage Titanium on an old Drewstrap canvas
> Have a great Sunday. B


----------



## Maddog1970

Ball today


----------



## castlk




----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## mtb2104

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

I guess this is considered a pilot watch?


----------



## Palmettoman

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

I bought into the Mercer Watch pre-order for the black dial earlier today. I've been wanting a cheap GMT to wear on vacations, etc. and this was quirky enough for me to like it. Different from all the other inexpensive GMT's I've seen lately. The combo of black dial and vintage lume should be easy to match up with a lot of different straps and the 40mm size is in my sweet spot. Powered by a Ronda quartz movement.

I'm not sure if this is enough of a pilot watch for here, but since I learned of Mercer via Jeep99dad's posts, I felt it in keeping with this thread. (30% off with coupon code on entire site right now also.)







(pic from Mercer website)


----------



## motzbueddel

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Speedy Tuesday... 










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lord99

The Steinhart Nav-B 44 Vintage titanium B Muster. Have a nice evening folks!


----------



## Jeep99dad

Alpina Startimer PVD Chrono on a charcoal DrunkArtStraps canvas strap today for a drive to Greenville NC
Cheers. B


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Alpina Startimer PVD Chrono on a charcoal DrunkArtStraps canvas strap today for a drive to Greenville NC
Cheers. B


----------



## nuovorecord

Took the BP out for a nice dinner with family last night. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on a Coffee Crazy Horse Leather Strap for Today

*







_


----------



## castlk

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on a Coffee Crazy Horse Leather Strap for Today

*







_


----------



## tommy_boy

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

On a Martu strap:










Happy Thanksgiving to the US members.


----------



## househalfman

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Watch #1 of the day: Tisell pilot on a beautiful greenish leather nato strap.


----------



## househalfman

Watch #1 of the day: Tisell pilot on a beautiful greenish leather nato strap.


----------



## Kulprit

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Happy Thanksgiving to my fellow Americans, happy Thursday to the rest of you lot!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## wedgehammer

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Subdelta P1lot One


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr Vintage Ti 47 B-Muster


----------



## Kulprit

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

I only brought two watches with me on my trip, so of course today it's more of the same.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



















Damasko


----------



## soaking.fused

DA36 on Maratac


----------



## oldfatherthames

A-13A:









Have a great weekend everybody!
Bernd


----------



## Sprint Veloce

One of these


----------



## Palmettoman

This wears nicely on the wrist.


----------



## river rat

German issued Junghans Bund


----------



## castlk

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage Brown Dial on Black Leather for Today*








_


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage Brown Dial on Black Leather for Today*








_


----------



## BSWTKR

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



soaking.fused said:


> Damasko


great watch!


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

It's been a pilot Saturday for me 
Started with my IWC MKXVIII Heritage on a DrunkArtStraps canvas 


















Then i picked up this new arrival at the PO, the new Alpina Startimer model with the polar white dial 


















Then switched to a Horween horse hide strap with Red tones.


----------



## JLS36

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

This one I love but has my wanting more pilot watches.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Jeep99dad said:


> Continuing the honeymoon with the new IWC MKXVIII Heritage Titanium on an old Drewstrap canvas
> Have a great Sunday. B


Coolest IWC I've seen. Nice combo.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Jeep99dad said:


> It's been a pilot Saturday for me
> Started with my IWC MKXVIII Heritage on a DrunkArtStraps canvas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then i picked up this new arrival at the PO, the new Alpina Startimer model with the polar white dial
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then switched to a Horween horse hide strap with Red tones.


I like the Alpina do they offer that in quartz as well?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



JLS36 said:


> I like the Alpina do they offer that in quartz as well?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Thank you. They do have a similar one in Quartz with white dial. I have a brand new one i need to move if you want.


----------



## ninzeo

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Back to the Alpina Startimer on a DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## Kulprit

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Blue Monday....










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## CHJ001

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Stowa . . . with a tribute to John Lennon!


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Starting with the week and Bluewatchmonday with the IWC MKXVIII LPP on a Horween November Sky leather DrunkArtStraps 
Have a great week. 
B


----------



## Craustin1

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## tommy_boy

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

OK, now the wife says she likes this one.










She's starting to get my watches. Not sure whether that's a good or bad thing, lol.


----------



## w4tchnut

Hamilton X-wind









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wedgehammer

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

still on honeymoon period with the subdelta p1lot one:


----------



## soaking.fused

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










DA36


----------



## castlk

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## castlk




----------



## soaking.fused

Blackout










Black & White


----------



## Lord99

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

My Gavox Squadron on Gavox green canvas


----------



## Lord99

My Gavox Squadron on Gavox green canvas


----------



## motzbueddel

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Another fun day in the office.. 










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Wearing the IWC MKXVIII Heritage in a DrunkArtStraps canvas today.


----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## O2AFAC67

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## soaking.fused

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Damasko


----------



## househalfman

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Geckota C2 Aviator...


----------



## househalfman

Geckota C2 Aviator...


----------



## EA-Sport

DB1








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2

montage Jsar Jet by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



househalfman said:


> Geckota C2 Aviator...


That's hot 
Mecaquartz?


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## househalfman

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Jeep99dad said:


> That's hot
> Mecaquartz?


Yes sir! I took advantage of their BF discount. Beautiful dial for sure. It even came with a quality watch pouch.

I'm wearing it again today.


----------



## wongthian2

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Montage X-33gen1 sunset plane by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Starting the weekend with IWC MKXVIII Heritage Titanium on a USAF canvas DrunkArtStraps

Cheers


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



HaymondWong said:


> Montage X-33gen1 sunset plane by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


so cool  Watch and photo


----------



## Jeep99dad

Starting the weekend with IWC MKXVIII Heritage Titanium on a USAF canvas DrunkArtStraps

Cheers


----------



## castlk

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage Brown Dial on Black Crazy Horse Leather for Today

*







_


----------



## castlk

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage Brown Dial on Black Crazy Horse Leather for Today

*







_


----------



## Sprint Veloce

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Sprint Veloce

SEIKO Flightmaster


----------



## soaking.fused

All dial


----------



## soaking.fused

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*




























Pilot (fueling up)


----------



## househalfman

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Still piloting with this one...


----------



## househalfman

Still piloting with this one...


----------



## GTmaster

Lets see some Navitimers!


----------



## Jeep99dad

These two today


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

These two today


----------



## Derkdiggler

Skyhawk on leather


----------



## Jeep99dad

IWC MKXVIII LPP on a Horween November Sky leather DrunkArtStraps for bluewatchmonday 
Have a great week 
B


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

IWC MKXVIII LPP on a Horween November Sky leather DrunkArtStraps for bluewatchmonday 
Have a great week 
B


----------



## nellipj

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

ALT1-ZT on DAS canvas today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused

A mixture of Grays


----------



## ThaWatcher

Technically optimized time!


----------



## GreatLakesWatch

Sinn 903


----------



## granitsky

Fortis B42 chrono and Mercedes W115


----------



## castlk

_*Citizen Eco Drive Skyhawk AT Blue Angels for Today

*







_


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

_*Citizen Eco Drive Skyhawk AT Blue Angels for Today

*







_


----------



## soaking.fused

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Sprint Veloce

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

I love the vintage SEIKO Flightmaster

Pic deleted.
Forum rule #8


----------



## jam karet

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Something small today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luke B

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Looks sharp



jam karet said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Distressed Kaki Canvas

*























_


----------



## castlk

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Distressed Kaki Canvas for Today

*























_


----------



## jimmytamp

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

I feel Flieger today...with my newly arrived *Stowa *6498 *LE* 90th Anniversary...









Cheers...


----------



## COZ

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Recent acquisition...








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leekster

Jeep99dad said:


> These two today


 That Breitling has some mileage on it! Cool.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Leekster said:


> That Breitling has some mileage on it! Cool.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


for sure. Have owned it for over 27 years. For many years it was all I wore daily and it got beat up, I even hit a wall with it hence the scratch in the crystal


----------



## jam karet

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Luke B said:


> Looks sharp


Grazie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










German Pilot; Italian Nato.


----------



## soaking.fused

"Pilots"


----------



## Jeep99dad

FliegerFriday with the IWC MKXVIII Heritage Titanium Ref 327006 on a 1960's USAF Canvas DrunkArtStraps

TGIF.


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

FliegerFriday with the IWC MKXVIII Heritage Titanium Ref 327006 on a 1960's USAF Canvas DrunkArtStraps

TGIF.


----------



## househalfman

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## COZ

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Found this while traveling - hand wind 6498...artificial horizon subdial for us pilots!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## autofiend

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Ending FliegerFriday with the Mercer pilot on a clockworksynergy Cordura strap. 
Have a great weekend


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



COZ said:


> Found this while traveling - hand wind 6498...artificial horizon subdial for us pilots!
> View attachment 12716609
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's cool


----------



## manofrolex

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Jeep99dad said:


> FliegerFriday with the IWC MKXVIII Heritage Titanium Ref 327006 on a 1960's USAF Canvas DrunkArtStraps
> 
> TGIF.


Great choice JeedDad Brice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage Brown Dial on Black Crazy Horse Leather for Today

*







_


----------



## castlk

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage Brown Dial on Black Crazy Horse Leather for Today

*







_


----------



## castlk

Jeep99dad said:


> FliegerFriday with the IWC MKXVIII Heritage Titanium Ref 327006 on a 1960's USAF Canvas DrunkArtStraps
> 
> TGIF.


Outstanding Brice!


----------



## Jeep99dad

castlk said:


> Outstanding Brice!


thank you  
I like your Glycine too


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

I'll be wearing the Steinhart Nav B-Uhr Vintage Ti 44 A-Muster for a while now, early Christmas gift....


----------



## Mikavulin

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Lord99 said:


> My Gavox Squadron on Gavox green canvas


Nice my friend 
You got the idea of this great combo

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikavulin

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Here the Gavox Legacy sqn 17 Belgium









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## HerrNano

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

All day, every day with this one. Perfect size, weight and legibility.


----------



## Hodari D.

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## jimiwilli

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










My favorite watch in the collect 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leekster

FL320... A pilot with one bronze Ball. 









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hodari D.

Seiko SNK809. My only pilot watch at the moment. I'm thinking of picking of a tisell but I really enjoy the size of watches between 36-38 mm case. The tisell is slightly larger but seems like you get a hell of a lot for $200. That said the SNK is a hell of a watch for what I paid ($50) in 2015.


----------



## househalfman




----------



## househalfman

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Nav B-Uhr Vintage Ti 44 A-Muster on the wrist


----------



## 762x51




----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

IWC MKXVIII LPP on a Horween November Sky leather DrunkArtStraps 
Have a great week.


----------



## COZ

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Maybe some light reading tonight...


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Glycine Combat6 vintage field Watch


----------



## COZ

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Since we have some flurries here, looking for the horizon... new strap too.


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

IWCMKXVIII LPP 
Horween leather DrunkArtStraps


----------



## e29ville

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

One my first Lefty mod, automatic B'Uhren, Model B dial, screw-down crown, before I started to make them myself, from a master: Dennis Rudy. Of course no name , no logo, as I only wear unbranded watches.


----------



## soaking.fused

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










DA36


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

_*Glycine Combat 6 on Distressed Kaki Canvas

*























_


----------



## castlk

_*Glycine Combat 6 on Distressed Kaki Canvas

*























_


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Nav B-Uhr 47 Handaufzug


----------



## oso2276

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Self built type B
Used an Unitas/Glicyne movement and a Laco strap









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr Vintage Ti 44 A-Muster


----------



## lightspire

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Alpina Startimer on DrunkArtStraps for a chill Friday off


----------



## harald-hans

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Not "wearing" but "waiting" to come in the next few days - for me it is a kind of "pilot" ...


----------



## oldfatherthames

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

A-13A on a canvas from redrockstraps. Dan the strapmaker is totally awesome and I can warmheartedly recommend him to anyone who is looking for great canvas strap. This is no. 1 of 2 straps I ordered from him. These are tailor-made and I posted more pictures here, you can also find other reports from happy customers in this thread.










Have a great weekend everybody!
Bernd


----------



## tommy_boy

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Hardscrabbler

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

X-Wind









Sent from my MotoG(5) using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

I switched to the IWCMKXVIII Heritage Titanium on a 1969's USAF canvas DrunkArtStraps


----------



## castlk

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## castlk




----------



## heb

castlk said:


>


You have the nicest shirt cuffs ever! Pretty nice watch too.


----------



## e29ville

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

I wanted to perform a lefty mod on that Ticino flieger, B'Uhren Model A dial,






because it was unbranded, which i like. Unfortunately the crown is a push-out and I prefer screw-downs.


----------



## O2AFAC67

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*





Edit: And a little over an hour ago posed on a framed 50th anny SSA medallion...


----------



## P51P28

762x51 said:


> View attachment 12724105


That watch is so very cool...:-!


----------



## oldfatherthames

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

My A-13A on the second canvas, that Dan Barr from redrockstraps made for me:









Have a great weekend everyone!
Bernd


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

_*Citizen Eco Drive Skyhawk AT Blue Angels for Today

*







_


----------



## castlk

_*Citizen Eco Drive Skyhawk AT Blue Angels for Today

*







_


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Went to see Star Wars - The Last Jedi last night and man was I blown away - best Star Wars movie EVER IMHO
Took the Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 47 Handaufzug so I could fight off all those First Order Tie fighters


----------



## oldfatherthames

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



twintop said:


> Went to see Star Wars - The Last Jedi last night and man was I blown away - best Star Wars movie EVER IMHO
> Took the Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 47 Handaufzug so I could fight off all those First Order Tie fighters
> ...


LOL! 

Another one of my A-13A with my one from redrockstraps:









Btw, this is true to color now. Yesterdays picture came out much too brown, I posted a color-corrected version of that one here: #20

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## 3dom

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

My new acquired Alpina Startimer pilot, stock strap on my tiny 6.5" wrist. 
Cheers
3dom


----------



## 3dom

My new acquired Alpina Startimer pilot, 44mm on my tiny 6.5" wrist, maybe a bit too big but I love the look and the weight is light compare with the watch size. Love it!!
Cheers
3dom


----------



## Kulprit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused

*WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

HAGWE!!










I am wearing my Damasko on Gray Bonetto Cinturini Nato.


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

I'm kicking off the work week with the IWC MKXVIII LPP on a DrunkArtStraps canvas. 
Have a great week. 
B


----------



## Ygrene

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Newcomer


----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## Jeep99dad

3dom said:


> My new acquired Alpina Startimer pilot, 44mm on my tiny 6.5" wrist, maybe a bit too big but I love the look and the weight is light compare with the watch size. Love it!!
> Cheers
> 3dom
> View attachment 12740029


I have the same but with white dial and the PVD Chrono version. 
I do love it too even though it's to large for me 6.8" wrist. I love the dial, it'd be perfect at 42mm and 49mm long


----------



## jimmytamp

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Laco Dortmund


----------



## oldfatherthames

A-13A, Canvas from redrockstraps:









Cheers
Bernd


----------



## 3dom

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Still Alpina Startimer Pilot 44mm


----------



## 3dom

Jeep99dad said:


> I have the same but with white dial and the PVD Chrono version.
> I do love it too even though it's to large for me 6.8" wrist. I love the dial, it'd be perfect at 42mm and 49mm long


Agreed with your comments. 42mm would be better.
Also, you have a very nice pilot watch collection. Love it!!!


----------



## Ygrene

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Kulprit

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit

Jeep99dad said:


> I have the same but with white dial and the PVD Chrono version.
> I do love it too even though it's to large for me 6.8" wrist. I love the dial, it'd be perfect at 42mm and 49mm long


I have one as well. A little too big for me, even on my 8" wrists, so I think I'm going to let it go.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Kulprit said:


> I have one as well. A little too big for me, even on my 8" wrists, so I think I'm going to let it go.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Sold one of my 44 Startimer this last weekend. Will miss the look but have two left. Will likely sell one more and just keep one.


----------



## anabuki

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## anabuki




----------



## Relo60

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Glycine Airman Double Twelve for the moment.

Enjoy your day.


----------



## Relo60

Good day folks. This one today, Glycine Airman Double Twelve.

Love the subtle two blue dial; dark/midnight blue on the top half (9 to 3) and lighter shade of blue at the bottom half.


----------



## COZ

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Ygrene said:


> Newcomer
> 
> View attachment 12741063


Love it!


----------



## Ygrene

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



COZ said:


> Love it!


Thanks 

That's a great watch. 
I thought 40mm is too small, but I was wrong. It's very comfortable on my 17,3cm wrist.
Also, I have Archimede DeckWatch 42mm. I'm going to sell it, and buy something around 38-40mm.


----------



## rarewrist

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Hardscrabbler said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice shot


----------



## WichitaViajero

My Seiko5 mod to look like a Sinn


----------



## Kulprit

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Walked out of the house wearing this guy (since we're barely halfway through his week)...










...but as I was leaving I had an unexpected (at least with regard to date of arrival) package from HK on my front porch. So now that I'm at my desk I'm sporting this bad boy.










I must say Dagaz did a wonderful job with these and I'm glad I pounced on the "last" (?) one. I'll wear this one around the office a bit before heading to court, but I've committed to one watch per week so the Airman will be back on the wrist within the hour.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit

Walked out of the house wearing this guy (since we're barely halfway through his week)...










...but as I was leaving I had an unexpected (at least with regard to date of arrival) package from HK on my front porch. So now that I'm at my desk I'm sporting this bad boy.










I must say Dagaz did a wonderful job with these and I'm glad I pounced on the "last" (?) one. I'll wear this one around the office a bit before heading to court, but I've committed to one watch per week so the Airman will be back on the wrist within the hour.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 762x51

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Vietnam era canvas from Red Rock Straps on the GMT today:


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 47 Handaufzug


----------



## Sprint Veloce

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## P51P28

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



762x51 said:


> Vietnam era canvas from Red Rock Straps on the GMT today:
> 
> View attachment 12745001


what size wrist do you have?


----------



## 762x51

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



P51P28 said:


> what size wrist do you have?


Large, 8.3 or so.


----------



## Ygrene

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Another day with Stowa


----------



## O2AFAC67

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

This afternoon by the tree. Shot with my Samsung Galaxy S7 "Edge"...


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Coffee Crazy Horse Leather

*







_


----------



## castlk

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Coffee Crazy Horse Leather

*







_


----------



## EL_GEEk

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lucien369

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Kulprit said:


> I must say Dagaz did a wonderful job with these and I'm glad I pounced on the "last" (?) one.


I wonder why they put minutes 
marks up to twenty on an hours bezel.


----------



## jam karet

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



jam karet said:


>


So beautiful


----------



## Kulprit

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Lucien369 said:


> I wonder why they put minutes
> marks up to twenty on an hours bezel.


Because these (the original Benrus that served as the inspiration) were issued to US Navy divers - they still needed to have a usable dive bezel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

A-13A (canvas from redrockstraps):









Cheers
Bernd


----------



## jam karet

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Jeep99dad said:


> So beautiful


Thank you sir.


----------



## Heljestrand

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

On Navy Blue Damasko Nylon with Damest buckle, my constant companion watch.


----------



## Lucien369

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Kulprit said:


> Because these (the original Benrus that served as the inspiration) were issued to US Navy divers - they still needed to have a usable dive bezel.


Ok but why an hours bezel instead of minutes bezel ?


----------



## Kulprit

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Lucien369 said:


> Ok but why an hours bezel instead of minutes bezel ?


Dual time zones. By putting hours at every 5-minute interval, and minutes for the first 20, you get the benefits of both.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lucien369

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Mmmmm. Okay. Thanks


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Happy Friday guys. 
Lander gmt


----------



## castlk

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

_*Glycine Combat 6 Brown Dial on Black Crazy Horse Leather

*







_


----------



## castlk

_*Glycine Combat 6 Brown Dial on Black Crazy Horse Leather

*







_


----------



## Sprint Veloce




----------



## Sprint Veloce

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## rmeron

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Wearing my Air Blue Bravo.


----------



## Ygrene

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

I tried this combo... and I don't like it.


----------



## 762x51

Neutered ToxicNato today:


----------



## oldfatherthames

762x51 said:


> Neutered ToxicNato today:
> ...


Man, that one's so sexy! When Oris brought these I was close to get the basic BCPP Date, I even went to my jeweler to see it in the flesh and on the flesh. But as nice as it is, there was something special missing.

Your GMT was out of my mental budget for a watch that would not replace my main guy, the Omega Railmaster and I also considered it a bit to huge, though my wrist is 7,2". But everytime I see your GMT, it always rocks me ... the hands and dial are great and they even made the date black and with the turbine styled bezel and the discreet orange accents on top it's very special. |>

--

A-13A on canvas from redrockstraps:









Merry Christmas to all you pilots, where you may navigate!
Bernd


----------



## kuetipp

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

I got this one to celebrate a very special day....it looks great on so many strap combos, but here's a funky one (bullfrog)


----------



## parsig9

Found this little Techne Sparrowhawk on Ebay the other day. It was described as the black quartz version and as "used" by a huge online reseller. Seller also posted pics of three different Techne watches in the photos. I tried to send a question and got a message that the seller did not accept them. So....I bought it for $112 and crossed my fingers. They have a good return policy so what the heck. It showed up in NOS condition with box and is the fabulous ST19 column wheel version with sapphire crystal not the black quartz. WOWSERS!


----------



## 762x51

oldfatherthames said:


> Man, that one's so sexy! When Oris brought these I was close to get the basic BCPP Date, I even went to my jeweler to see it in the flesh and on the flesh. But as nice as it is, there was something special missing.
> 
> Your GMT was out of my mental budget for a watch that would not replace my main guy, the Omega Railmaster and I also considered it a bit to huge, though my wrist is 7,2". But everytime I see your GMT, it always rocks me ... the hands and dial are great and they even made the date black and with the turbine styled bezel and the discreet orange accents on top it's very special. |>
> 
> Merry Christmas to all you pilots, where you may navigate!
> Bernd


Thank you Bernd, I feel the same way about it. I have been cursed/blessed with an 8.4" wrist so it's much easier for me to pull off the large size of the BCPP series. I have been reading your posts on that beautiful A13-A lately and I think I may have one in my future. Great watch.....love it on Dan's straps!


----------



## COZ

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Jeep99dad said:


> Happy Friday guys.
> Lander gmt


Interesting dial color, a little aqua/turquoise or is it more green?


----------



## Burgs

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Kulprit said:


> I'll wear this one around the office a bit before heading to court...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


VERY nice watch. I hope you were aquitted!


----------



## manofrolex

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## COZ

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Just picked up today at AD... some X - mas color!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ygrene

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



COZ said:


> Interesting dial color, a little aqua/turquoise or is it more green?


Yes, beautiful dial - blue-green, green-blue, aqua.
I saw this pic yesterday first time... I couldn't wait - I ordered mine yesterday at night.


----------



## dainese

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Stowa Airman Pilot









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki




----------



## Ygrene

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## anabuki

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## oldfatherthames

anabuki said:


> ...


Standing ovations from me, anabuki! I already saw your pictures of this limited edition including the box ... or better say carrier case. 

The standard Combat Vintage 6 is already nice. The 43 mm is a borderline for me with the thin bezel, which makes out for a lot of dial and although there's some 'combat' in everyone's life sometimes I'm not überhappy with the imprint on the bottom of the CV6.
But with this beauty they got it all right and the red imprint and the red quarter-lines along the chapter ring are something else. Makes a huge difference! Great collector's item. b-)

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## vintageguy

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Omega museum reissue 1938 pilots watch


----------



## Ygrene

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Maybe it doesn't look so bad?
What do you think?









Wysłane z mojego SM-A520F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Palmettoman

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*








Christmas gift from my wife. Love it and love her!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## COZ

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Ygrene said:


> Maybe it doesn't look so bad?
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wysłane z mojego SM-A520F przy użyciu Tapatalka


Not for me on a pilot piece, like the lighter brown better you posted earlier.


----------



## Lord99

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Not bad in my eyes. Even a pilot doesn't always to be on a riveted strap. But I like also the original Stowa strap.


Ygrene said:


> Maybe it doesn't look so bad?
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wysłane z mojego SM-A520F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

IWC MKXVIII Heritage on a USAF canvas DrunkArtStraps


----------



## manofrolex

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

This one again today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



jmanlay said:


> This one again today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Brilliant


----------



## 762x51

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Blackbird today:


----------



## manofrolex

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Jeep99dad said:


> Brilliant


Thanks Brice this is about as big as I can pull off, at 43mm but the sunburst dial , applied indices w the right strap just looks awesome at least to me 

One more for the road










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



jmanlay said:


> Thanks Brice this is about as big as I can pull off, at 43mm but the sunburst dial , applied indices w the right strap just looks awesome at least to me
> 
> One more for the road
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The size including thickness is why i sold mine I admit. 
The dial was mesmerizing. 
In house mvt too not just a decorated Valjoux


----------



## oldfatherthames

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

A-13A on vintage canvas from redrockstraps:









Cheers
Bernd


----------



## manofrolex

*WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Jeep99dad said:


> The size including thickness is why i sold mine I admit.
> The dial was mesmerizing.
> In house mvt too not just a decorated Valjoux


It is no small ballerina. Prob would be better off w the Marc XVIII. I had a small second Startimer Alpina once and loved it but at 44 it was too big. This iwc wears about the same as the Alpina but a tad thicker due to the chrono. At 40/42 13 thick would be awesome but sadly not in IWC's catalogue....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Jeep99dad said:


> IWC MKXVIII Heritage on a USAF canvas DrunkArtStraps


Now...that's beautiful.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BradPittFUAngie

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## BDIC

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

DC66 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ygrene

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Stowa









Wysłane z mojego SM-A520F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## manofrolex

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Good morning. 
Back to work and starting the workweek with the IWCMKXVIII LPP on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## househalfman

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Mercer Airfoil...


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



househalfman said:


> Mercer Airfoil...


A great Watch


----------



## soaking.fused

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Just landed.


----------



## manofrolex

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Jeep99dad said:


> Just landed.


Looks great 
First thoughts?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Coffee Crazy Horse Leather

*







_


----------



## castlk

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Coffee Crazy Horse Leather

*







_


----------



## ZASKAR36

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Jeep99dad said:


> Just landed.


Man. That is just beautiful!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord99

Winter walk with the Gavox Squadron


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

My latest and last addition of 2017(I think) The asymmetrically gorgeous Longines Big Eye Chrono  on a DrunkArtStraps canvas. 
Have a great day. B


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



ZASKAR36 said:


> Man. That is just beautiful!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Thanks  I'm glad I pulled the trigger even if it was sight unseen which is why I hesitated and waited a bit


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



jmanlay said:


> Looks great
> First thoughts?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. 
Solid watch. 
Obvious quality right out of the box. 
Strap is meh... 
love the aesthetics, the dial and dome and the pushers... all works great together. 
A somewhat unusual look yet very cohesive.. and faithful to the original. 
Wears larger than most 41mm watches I've owned but it's comfortable and fits me fine.


----------



## Jeep99dad

My latest and last addition of 2017(I think) The asymmetrically gorgeous Longines Big Eye Chrono  on a DrunkArtStraps canvas. 
Have a great day. B


----------



## Ygrene

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Just arrived


----------



## galvestonokie

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

A-13A today:


----------



## jimmytamp

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Late post...


----------



## Heljestrand

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Friday Flieger in Florida


----------



## Jeep99dad

Continuing with the Longines Big Eye  but on a Horween English Tan Dublin Leather  handmade DrunkArtStraps for FliegerFriday ✈

TGIF




























For perspective here is a shot from farther away on my 6.8" wrist


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Continuing with the Longines Big Eye  but on a Horween English Tan Dublin Leather  handmade DrunkArtStraps for FliegerFriday ✈

TGIF




























For perspective here is a shot from farther away on my 6.8" wrist


----------



## Lord99

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Very nice combo Jeep99dad! 


Jeep99dad said:


> Continuing with the Longines Big Eye  but on a Horween English Tan Dublin Leather  handmade DrunkArtStraps for FliegerFriday ✈
> 
> TGIF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For perspective here is a shot from farther away on my 6.8" wrist


----------



## castlk

_*Glycine Combat 6 Brown Dial on Black Crazy Horse Leather

*







_


----------



## castlk

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

_*Glycine Combat 6 Brown Dial on Black Crazy Horse Leather

*







_


----------



## Sonder

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Jeep99dad said:


> Continuing with the Longines Big Eye  but on a Horween English Tan Dublin Leather  handmade DrunkArtStraps for FliegerFriday ✈


Holy hell, that's the one I've been wanting for months now, there's none in stock in Australia with a 3/4 month waitlist. Is the lug width 20mm or 22mm?


----------



## anvilart43

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Wow I feel cheap and dirty with my trusty Seiko SNK809 even with the slight mods...... You guys have some nice timepieces!!


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 47 Handaufzug


----------



## Dante231

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

My Christmas present to myself. New strap, too.









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Sonder said:


> Holy hell, that's the one I've been wanting for months now, there's none in stock in Australia with a 3/4 month waitlist. Is the lug width 20mm or 22mm?


Hi
The lugs are 20mm, case 41mm. 
I really like it. I bought it without being able to try it on first. Ordered it from an AD in California. 
He said yesterday or the day before that he had another in stock. Maybe you could call or email him. He's great to deal with and he may ship it to you. PM me if you want his info


----------



## househalfman

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Geckota C2 Aviator on the (mostly Green sometimes brown, in other words I love it) Jungle ToxicNato Shiznit...


----------



## Chris Hughes

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*









Red light snapshot. I'm banging around Portland doing errands and wearing my Archimede Pilot 45 Auto.


----------



## GUTuna

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Sonder

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Jeep99dad said:


> Hi
> The lugs are 20mm, case 41mm.
> I really like it. I bought it without being able to try it on first. Ordered it from an AD in California.
> He said yesterday or the day before that he had another in stock. Maybe you could call or email him. He's great to deal with and he may ship it to you. PM me if you want his info


Thanks, but I think I'll just wait and see in the next 6 months or so. With shipping, tax and the weak AUD it'd probably end up costing more to ship it here. I was trying to get it during Boxing Day where they had 25% off all Longines and Tag's. Maybe they'll have it for end of financial year in July or something.


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Sonder said:


> Thanks, but I think I'll just wait and see in the next 6 months or so. With shipping, tax and the weak AUD it'd probably end up costing more to ship it here. I was trying to get it during Boxing Day where they had 25% off all Longines and Tag's. Maybe they'll have it for end of financial year in July or something.



How much is it there?


----------



## lightspire




----------



## Sonder

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Jeep99dad said:


> How much is it there?


$2691~ USD including 10% tax and $2380~ USD excluding tax. If they had it in stock during the 25% discount though I could've got it as low as $1816 USD, which is why I'm pretty salty, lmao.


----------



## fish70

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

WCT (O&W?) Navigator


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Sonder said:


> $2691~ USD including 10% tax and $2380~ USD excluding tax. If they had it in stock during the 25% discount though I could've got it as low as $1816 USD, which is why I'm pretty salty, lmao.


They might not give 25% off on a new release like this one 
But either way AD may get you a discount not too far off.


----------



## Betterthere

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## jimmytamp

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## anabuki

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## dealaddict

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## galvestonokie

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

A-13A on Zulu:


----------



## soaking.fused

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Palmettoman

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Haven't taken this off since Christmas morning. I love its authenticity and accuracy...14 seconds in 6 days. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman

Still this one...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## castlk

_*Citizen Eco Drive Skyhawk AT Blue Angels

*







_


----------



## castlk

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

_*Citizen Eco Drive Skyhawk AT Blue Angels

*







_


----------



## T3C

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmytamp

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Happy New Year from my Laco Dortmund









Cheers...


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Happy new year, may 2018 bring you joy, happiness, good health and lots of new pilot watches ;-)


----------



## oldfatherthames

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Yeah! Happy New Year everyone! b-)

Ready to go ... 2018 here I come:









(A13-A, canvas from redrockstraps)

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## galvestonokie

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

oops: here's the A-13A on zulu:


----------



## radarcontact

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Archimede LE, Junghans handwound movement, a slow beat beauty.

Pic not from today but I wore it during this slow (beat) Jan 1st.

Happy New Year everyone!!


----------



## oso2276

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

DA36









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Happy new year










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lightspire




----------



## lightspire

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Palmettoman

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

7 days in a row. Happy New Year!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman

Happy New Year!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ygrene

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Stowa on canvas from RedRockStraps.









Wysłane z mojego SM-A520F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Got some great news today, I no longer need a cast around my right wrist, wore this for 3 months so this feels very liberating







&#55358;&#56617;
I'm still wearing the Nav B-Uhr Vintage Titan 44 A-Muster, but now it's on a Steinhart flieger strap I got for new year from my godson







&#55357;&#56911;
Hope everyone is having as good a start to the new year as I have


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Got some great news today, I no longer need a cast around my right wrist, wore this for 3 months so this feels very liberating








I'm still wearing the Nav B-Uhr Vintage Titan 44 A-Muster, but now it's on a Steinhart flieger strap I got for new year from my godson







?
Hope everyone is having as good a start to the new year as I have









View attachment 12773725


----------



## Jeep99dad

Starting the work week with the Longines Big Eye on Horween English Tan Dublin Leather  have a great day 
B


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Ygrene said:


> Stowa on canvas from RedRockStraps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wysłane z mojego SM-A520F przy użyciu Tapatalka


That combo looks great


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Starting the work week with the Longines Big Eye on Horween English Tan Dublin Leather  have a great day 
B


----------



## Ygrene

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Jeep99dad said:


> That combo looks great


Thanks, this is my first canvas strap, but not the last one.


----------



## Droyal

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

This one today.


----------



## IronHorseWar

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*








Never trust a Japanese pilot watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronHorseWar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman

Sporting my Airfoil on this nice Haveston nato strap...


----------



## househalfman

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Sporting my Airfoil on this nice Haveston nato strap...


----------



## Heljestrand

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Damasko on factory bracelet


----------



## Palmettoman

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

This came in today. Not really a pilot but does have a pilot/field vibe. Not sure if I'll keep it since between the time I placed the order and its arrival today, I've decided to pare down to a few pieces to simplify things . But, given that, it would be an inexpensive useful travel watch.


----------



## franco60

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

The usual.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60

The IWC.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

franco60 said:


> The IWC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 i think I'll wear mine tomorrow


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Palmettoman said:


> This came in today. Not really a pilot but does have a pilot/field vibe. Not sure if I'll keep it since between the time I placed the order and its arrival today, I've decided to pare down to a few pieces to simplify things . But, given that, it would be an inexpensive useful travel watch.
> View attachment 12775623


I love this watch. Nice case too. Same as my Airfoil without the hardened steel. Love its size and proportions


----------



## lightspire




----------



## lightspire

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## ZM-73

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Junkers 6848-1


----------



## Ygrene

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

At work...









Wysłane z mojego SM-A520F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Wearing the MKXVIII LPP on Horween November Sky leather DrunkArtStraps

Have a great day.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Wearing the MKXVIII LPP on Horween November Sky leather DrunkArtStraps

Have a great day.


----------



## 762x51




----------



## onastar1989

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Palmettoman

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Back to this for a cold wet Wednesday.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Distressed Kaki Canvas

*























_


----------



## castlk

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Distressed Kaki Canvas

*























_


----------



## househalfman

Late upload but wore this today...


----------



## househalfman

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Late upload but wore this today...


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Quick wristshot of the Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 44 Vintage Titan A-Muster


----------



## aw17

My first pilot flieger (automatic, I have two quartz's) . Tisell 40 mm B. I like it all but the hands seem too thin. Maybe because I compare them to my divers.


----------



## onastar1989

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Longines Big Eye on Horween English Tan Dublin Leather


----------



## priamo

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

my daily


----------



## Palmettoman

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

This one yet again. I don't think I've ever worn the same watch this many days in a row. I would have never imagined that a plain-jane 70+ year old design watch with weird flat lugs and dull blasted case would be so perfect...but, to me, it is. Even the strap is breaking in nicely.


----------



## onastar1989

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



aw17 said:


> My first pilot flieger (automatic, I have two quartz's) . Tisell 40 mm B. I like it all but the hands seem too thin. Maybe because I compare them to my divers.


You'll get used to it.
My 43mm Tisell says hello.


----------



## BigFatFred

Mk XVI..


----------



## O2AFAC67

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Ygrene

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Have a nice Day! 









Wysłane z mojego SM-A520F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Wanaba

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Somewhere in a mall, BJ


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 47 Titan B-Muster with some proud battlescars


----------



## catlike

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Getting close to Saturday here.


----------



## onastar1989

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

_*Glycine Combat 6 Brown Dial on Black Crazy Horse Leather

*







_


----------



## castlk

_*Glycine Combat 6 Brown Dial on Black Crazy Horse Leather

*







_


----------



## Ygrene

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## FBMJ

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman

*WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

I was wearing my Mercer Airfoil today on an Admiralty Grey ToxicNato Shiznit...



















...until I took delivery of my 36mm Glycine Combat 6. Does this qualify as a Pilot? Or is it more of a Field/Military?


----------



## househalfman

I was wearing my Mercer Airfoil today on an Admiralty Grey ToxicNato Shiznit...



















...until I took delivery of my 36mm Glycine Combat 6. Does this qualify as a Pilot? Or is it more of a Field/Military?


----------



## Ygrene

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



househalfman said:


>


Great watch!! 
Try with leather or canvas straps.


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

IWC MKXVIII Heritage Titanium on a DrunkArtStraps USAF Canvas


----------



## manofrolex

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Jeep99dad said:


> IWC MKXVIII Heritage Titanium on a DrunkArtStraps USAF Canvas


All yours Brice?
What's the one w seconds at 9?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



jmanlay said:


> All yours Brice?
> What's the one w seconds at 9?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The IWC LPP Chrono belongs to my friend and strap maker Art. The pocket watch inspired field Watch is an Origin Watch co


----------



## Tanker G1

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## manofrolex

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Jeep99dad said:


> The IWC LPP Chrono belongs to my friend and strap maker Art. The pocket watch inspired field Watch is an Origin Watch co


Memphis based company I have no idea.
Not too far from me.
Thanks for the tip

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



jmanlay said:


> Memphis based company I have no idea.
> Not too far from me.
> Thanks for the tip
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah. Tennessee indeed. He puts them together himself often as ordered.


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Longines Big Eye 
Horween natural chromexcel 
DrunkArtStraps


----------



## jinfaep

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Can someone explain the appeal of pilot's watches to me? What do you specifically like about them?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## onastar1989

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## 2manywatchs

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

New guy to this thread...

Archimede Pilot 42 R, Titanium


----------



## anabuki

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## anabuki




----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Couldn't decide, so A-Muster in the morning and B-Muster for the afternoon ;-)


----------



## Palmettoman

After giving it a couple of days off, back to this for a beautifully cold and sunny Lord's day!


----------



## onastar1989

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Dowantwatches

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

StArted the day with the IWCMKXVIII Heritage Titanium on a USAF canvas from DrunkArtStraps 


















Ending the weekend cooking with the Longines Big Eye on Horween natural chromexcel


----------



## LosAngelesTimer

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

About to take the canine out for a walk. Threw on the Alpina Startimer Manufacture, which has quickly become my go-to for daily wear.


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



LosAngelesTimer said:


> About to take the canine out for a walk. Threw on the Alpina Startimer Manufacture, which has quickly become my go-to for daily wear.
> 
> View attachment 12788921


It's a great looking Watch and value with the in-house movement


----------



## LosAngelesTimer

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

I was dubious at first but have really come to appreciate FC/Alpina, especially watches with the manufacture movement. Not the most original designs but the execution is very solid IMO.


----------



## Palmettoman

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

I know...I know...broken record...







But I like it!!!


----------



## onastar1989

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Palmettoman

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Have a great Tuesday fellas!!!







Haveston Invasion strap


----------



## onastar1989

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## househalfman

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

To "celebrate" the Mercer Durham preorder which opened this morning, I wore my Airfoil today...


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



househalfman said:


> To "celebrate" the Mercer Durham preorder which opened this morning, I wore my Airfoil today...


I love that Durham and am definitely in for one but need to sell something to fund it


----------



## onastar1989

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Jeep99dad said:


> I love that Durham and am definitely in for one but need to sell something to fund it


Want to sell your Carpenter?


----------



## househalfman

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Jeep99dad said:


> I love that Durham and am definitely in for one but need to sell something to fund it


It's a little easier for me since I flipped another watch yesterday (although I flipped it for the upcoming seaforth, I'll cross that bridge when I get there). I just don't have anything like the Durham's case and the Cocoa dial so I had to get one. $450 with the bracelet AND the cordovan leather? Hard to pass up on this one


----------



## Relo60

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Good day folks. Glycine Airman Double Twelve.


----------



## Tanker G1

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



househalfman said:


> It's a little easier for me since I flipped another watch yesterday (although I flipped it for the upcoming seaforth, I'll cross that bridge when I get there). I just don't have anything like the Durham's case and the Cocoa dial so I had to get one. $450 with the bracelet AND the cordovan leather? Hard to pass up on this one


Glad I scrolled down this far - was about to order with just the bracelet until I saw your post. This is my first ever pre-order. I'm generally against them but the Durham is too hot to pass up. Gonna be a long wait though...


----------



## Kulprit

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

On the road all week for "spy training", so I'm sporting my travel watch.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

oops...forgot to "quote"


----------



## Palmettoman

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



onastar1989 said:


> Want to sell your Carpenter?


There's a Carpenter for sale now here: (not mine)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-lnib-carpenter-m12-brooklyn-field-watch-4604769.html

(just in case Jeep99dad isn't interested in letting his go...  )


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



onastar1989 said:


> Want to sell your Carpenter?


Sorry. Totally missed this. 
I'll PM you


----------



## househalfman

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Tanker G1 said:


> Glad I scrolled down this far - was about to order with just the bracelet until I saw your post. This is my first ever pre-order. I'm generally against them but the Durham is too hot to pass up. Gonna be a long wait though...


Glad my post helped you spend more (though technically less than you would have if you were trying to get both the leather and bracelet regardless). I wish there was an option to get their unlined cordovan leather (with minimal stitch) though as I prefer it over the one they're offering with the watch.

As far as preorders go, this is actually not too bad. May is just a few months away. I've seen some that seem to go for forever. By the time you get the watch you've already changed your mind about it.

I like preorders (and the savings that go with them) so much that I don't buy anything unless I got on their preorder. Crazy, I know.


----------



## onastar1989

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Palmettoman said:


> There's a Carpenter for sale now here: (not mine)
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-lnib-carpenter-m12-brooklyn-field-watch-4604769.html
> 
> (just in case Jeep99dad isn't interested in letting his go...  )


Thanks for the heads-up. The vintage lume is a nice touch on this one.


----------



## manofrolex

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

IWC MKXVIII LPP on Horween November Sky leather


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Jeep99dad said:


> IWC MKXVIII LPP on Horween November Sky leather


That dial is so beautiful:-!


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 44 Vintage Titan A-Muster


----------



## Ygrene

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



twintop said:


> That dial is so beautiful:-!


 thank you my favorite dial


----------



## 2manywatchs

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Filson (Shinola) Air Scout


----------



## castlk

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Coffee Crazy Horse Leather

*







_


----------



## castlk

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Coffee Crazy Horse Leather

*







_


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 47 Vintage Titan B-Muster on cookie baking duty


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Alpina Manufacture Tribute to KM710 on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## Relo60

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Good day and Happy Thursday. Hamillton Khaki King. Not sure if this qualifies as a pilot's watch but here it is.


----------



## Ygrene

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Headed out to a GTG with the Longines Big Eye chrono on natural Horween chromexcel leather.


----------



## aw17

Good morning with my Tisell Type B


----------



## Kulprit

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Stuck in airport hell.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Mercer pilot for FliegerFriday and to start the weekend


----------



## oldfatherthames

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

A-13A on redrockstraps:









Have a great weekend everyone!

Bernd


----------



## 4StringSlinger

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

_*Glycine Combat 6 Brown Dial on Black Crazy Horse Leather

*







_


----------



## castlk

_*Glycine Combat 6 Brown Dial on Black Crazy Horse Leather

*







_


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Took out the Mini for the first time since my motorcycle accident 3,5 months ago, the Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 44 Vintage Titan A-Muster was a good co-pilot


----------



## Ygrene

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

This old thing, 27-year old faithful companion 
Have a great weekend 
B


----------



## househalfman

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Wearing my Mercer Airfoil on my new racing-style leather (stiff as f*ck but looks beautiful)...


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



househalfman said:


> Wearing my Mercer Airfoil on my new racing-style leather (stiff as f*ck but looks beautiful)...


Looks good. Mine may go to fund new Mercer


----------



## househalfman

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Jeep99dad said:


> Looks good. Mine may go to fund new Mercer


Still enjoying mine too much to part with. That Durham is a beauty though, got myself the cocoa dial


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Switched to the IWC MKXVIII Heritage Titanium on DrunkArtStraps canvas this afternoon


----------



## passionisto

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

My own build


----------



## castlk

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

_*Citizen Eco-Drive Skyhawk AT Blue Angels*








_


----------



## castlk

_*Citizen Eco-Drive Skyhawk AT Blue Angels*








_


----------



## Craustin1




----------



## ddavidsonmd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onastar1989

Very nice. Care to share more info about your project?


passionisto said:


> My own build


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Flying into the wek with the Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 47 Handaufzug - have a great week pilot watch aficionados


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Today I'm wearing the Origin Watch Co field Watch on a terra DrunkArtStraps canvas 
Cheers. B


----------



## wongthian2

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

The Beast! hahaha
Jsar Indonesian naval ship by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## househalfman

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Wearing this now on a dark olive green Kvarnsjö leather...


----------



## EL_GEEk

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Cooking with my IWCMKXVIII Heritage Ti and Trois Pistoles beer  cheers


----------



## aw17

New strap for today- the TSS from Uk on my Tisell 40mm


----------



## jaliya48

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*









Slightly modded Citizen Navihawk C300.


----------



## manofrolex

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikavulin

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Jeep99dad said:


> Headed out to a GTG with the Longines Big Eye chrono on natural Horween chromexcel leather.


Longines do a very nice watch there

Here is mine









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Panzera


----------



## onastar1989

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*














My favorite travel watch.. the one I was wearing while vacationing on Maui last weekend, contemplating mortality when I thought I had only 10 minutes to live. Other than that the trip was great! That's Moloka'i in the background.


----------



## onastar1989

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

sorry, double post


----------



## COZ

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Going formal (for me) today








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## Amadeus556

Leekster said:


> Just picked this beauty up in Milan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


. Nice watch and a good shot...at 36000 ft 🙂 Cheers!


----------



## wtma




----------



## Amadeus556

Today on of my latest adition, Fortis B-42 Official Cosmonauts PC-7 Team edition


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Distressed Kaki Canvas

*























_


----------



## castlk

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Distressed Kaki Canvas

*























_


----------



## xherion




----------



## Ygrene

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Farer 









Wysłane z mojego SM-A520F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 44 Vintage Titan A-Muster


----------



## manofrolex

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Speedy Thursday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4StringSlinger

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Dagaz Thunderbolt.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Vertex M100 with Maratac nato strap.


----------



## Amadeus556

This one today


----------



## w4tchnut

Luminox Lockheed P-38 Lightning









Sent from my MotoG(5) using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Sinn 104 A


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

_*Vintage Timex Military Field Watch

*















_


----------



## castlk

_*Vintage Timex Military Field Watch

*















_


----------



## Sharksmile

Maratac Red today...


----------



## Sharksmile

w4tchnut said:


> Luminox Lockheed P-38 Lightning


I have been eyeing this one (with the GMT) for a long while - whats your take on it?


----------



## 762x51

Dan Henry Habu. Happy Friday folks


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Ygrene

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## O2AFAC67

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## onastar1989

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*














One of my mod projects. Started with a 42mm Stuhrling cushion case and automatic movement for $50 on eBay. Installed a vintage Raketa dial sanded down to the brass. More of a marine watch than pilot, I suppose, but wanted to share.


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 47 Vintage Titan B-Muster


----------



## w4tchnut

Sharksmile said:


> I have been eyeing this one (with the GMT) for a long while - whats your take on it?


I reaaally like it. 
You know how you usually can nitpick something on a new watch?
Not this guy. AR is perfect, great size, minute/second hands are the correct lengths (pet peeve of mine), beautiful dial, and, of course, tritium tubes make wearing it at night a joy.

I'm wanting to post an unboxing post with lots of pics. Hopefully tomorrow.

Buy one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Finally starting the weekend with my 28-yr Old Breitling Chrono


----------



## catlike

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

.
.
.
Grey on grey for Saturday:


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

_*Glycine Combat 6 Brown Dial on Black Crazy Horse Leather

*







_


----------



## castlk

_*Glycine Combat 6 Brown Dial on Black Crazy Horse Leather for Today

*







_


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 47 Handaufzug


----------



## andsan

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Longines Avigator BigEye


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Started the day with the Big Eye on Horween natural chromexcel


----------



## Ygrene

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Another day with Lander GMT.
The dial is amazing.


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Ygrene said:


> Another day with Lander GMT.
> The dial is amazing.


It sure is. It's mesmerizing and takes on so many different shades of blue and green ... it's amazing


----------



## manofrolex

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Back to IWC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Spending the afternoon with the IWC MKXVIII Heritage on canvas


----------



## Derkdiggler




----------



## Hodari D.

My new Hamilton khaki aviation. My first hammy.


----------



## onastar1989

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Switched out the black nylon for brown leather. Much better, I think.


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Big Eye  this afternoon


----------



## P51P28

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## manofrolex

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Nothing like a late flight by three hours for cross country work trip.
#unitedsux

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ygrene

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Stowa









Wysłane z mojego SM-A520F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

I'm starting the work week with the IWC MKXVIII LPP  as I do most Mondays, it's still on the Horween November Sky leather DrunkArtStraps  I love this combo for the office. 
Have a great Monday 
B


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Taking off this week with the Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 44 Vintage Titan A-Muster


----------



## Wanaba

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Oris BC3


----------



## COZ

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Trying out new canvas...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames

Paolo Fanton's A-13A on canvas from redrockstraps:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Palmettoman

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Laco Münster


----------



## ZM-73

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Bulova


----------



## oldfatherthames

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



COZ said:


> Trying out new canvas...
> ...


Gorgeous combination of strap and watch! b-)|>

--

Paolo Fanton's A-13A on canvas from redrockstraps:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## oso2276

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Fortis 









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mark_engelbrecht

Dievas Vortex for me


----------



## andsan




----------



## river rat

German Air Force issued Junghans Bund nothing like history on the wrist with a watch used as intended.


----------



## Palmettoman

This one again.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Laco 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dowantwatches

Derkdiggler said:


> View attachment 12824429


Love it...


----------



## oldfatherthames

A-13A on canvas from redrockstraps:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Derkdiggler

Dowantwatches said:


> Love it...
> View attachment 12835205


Haaaaaa!!!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Amadeus556

This one today. My two weeks old Fortis B-42 Black Carbon. In allegro moderato...


----------



## castlk

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Coffee Crazy Horse Leather

*







_


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Coffee Crazy Horse Leather

*







_


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Longines Big Eye  today.


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Origin Watch Co field watch on a Terra DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## cmann_97

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Revue Thommen Airspeed










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 47 Vintage Titan B-Muster on diaboliqstraps vintage flieger strap


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

FarerFriday with my Lander GMT

TGIF.


----------



## 2manywatchs

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Torgoen T10 Aviation T10204


----------



## jam karet

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TicTocTach

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

WRUW_2017-01-26 by clair_davis, on Flickr


----------



## Dante231

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Hamilton Khaki Pioneer









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Topspin917

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## sal4

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Laco Faro today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sal4

Laco Faro today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## oldfatherthames

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



jam karet said:


> ...


So great! Today a good old customer dropped by with his 358. I hadn't looked much at pictures of this watch, but I found it much more appealing than from those I remember.



TicTocTach said:


> ...WRUW_2017-01-26 by clair_davis, on Flickr


Awesome!

--

A-13A on canvas from redrockstraps:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

_*Glycine Combat 6 Brown Dial on Black Crazy Horse Leather

*







_


----------



## castlk

_*Glycine Combat 6 Brown Dial on Black Crazy Horse Leather

*







_


----------



## flydiver

ga 1000









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Triggers Broom

On a Tourby 22mm Buffalo pilot strap.


----------



## Skidrock




----------



## Monkwearmouth

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2manywatchs

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Filson (Shinola) Air Scout No. 20004325


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Military47 in my cockpit


----------



## pherret

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Palmettoman

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

A moment of online weakness results in me now having this one (which I do like BTW)


----------



## onastar1989

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## onastar1989

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Dante231 said:


> Hamilton Khaki Pioneer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


I love this watch and just bought one. Unfortunately, the lugs were just a bit too long and flat, so I returned it. 
Still one of favorites, though.


----------



## P51P28

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Just finished up a strap I made for the Tisell Type B. At first I didn't think a royal blue poly thread with a brown/black leather would look too good but I must say...I'm liking it. ;-)


----------



## hongkongtaipan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Filson Scout F0110000334 on a Horween leather strap with roller buckle. The bezel is bi-directional and the crown is a screw-down crown.








​


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

IWC mkxviii Heritage


----------



## Relo60

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Glycine Airman Double Twelve for today.

Have a great Sunday.


----------



## andsan

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Good morning 
Back to my Longines Big Eye  but on a vintage brown canvas today. 
Have a great Sunday 
B


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



andsan said:


>


Great taste you have


----------



## castlk

_*Citizen Eco-Drive Skyhawk AT Blue Angels *









_


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

_*Citizen Eco-Drive Skyhawk AT Blue Angels *









_


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Monday is IWC LPP day


----------



## Ygrene

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Stowa









Wysłane z mojego SM-A520F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Ygrene said:


> Stowa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wysłane z mojego SM-A520F przy użyciu Tapatalka


Beautiful watch and photo


----------



## MAJJ

This









I don't usually wear this chrono at all, since it's a memento and a collector's item for me. It's wears surprisingly well and in reality it's truly a very nice and well made timepiece. In a way, honestly said, it's a way too nice a watch to be commissioned military watch, but c'est la vie...


----------



## Ygrene

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Jeep99dad said:


> Beautiful watch and photo


Thank you. 

Honestly, I bought Stowa and Farer when I saw your photos.
IWC was over budget, but Stowa is beautiful watch too.


----------



## MAJJ

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Jeep99dad said:


> IWC mkxviii Heritage


I really do like this IWC Mk.XVIII Heritage, a great timeless watch :-! Btw, excellent wrist shot!


----------



## Maddog1970

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Ball Aviator today


----------



## househalfman

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Airfoil today...


----------



## househalfman

Airfoil today...


----------



## MAJJ

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Another thread, another wrist shot 
Model: *C4
*Model Name: *Royal Navy NAS*







Movement: *Swiss Made ISA 8174-220 Quartz, 9 Juwels
*Diameter: *42mm*
Height: *13mm*
Weight: *160grams*
Crystal: *Saphire*
Lug Width: *22mm*
Lug to Lug: *50.5mm*
WR: *5 ATM
*To my knowledge; Limited Edition Production Run (to Squadron Personnel): *38 pieces 
* To my knowledge; Serial Number: *000 - 037
*b-)


----------



## onastar1989

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## P51P28

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Newly arrived A-13A. Very happy to say the least.


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Farer Lander GMT for the evening


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 44 Vintage A-Muster today


----------



## happyscrappyheropup

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Smiths PRS-29b. 39mm, ETA 2801.









-- Wayne


----------



## Watchowski

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Zenith Pilot


----------



## Mister X

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Even after my long explanation of the historical roots of the Laco Flieger my daughter still calls this the "darkroom timer watch". She's deep into analog photography.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## 2manywatchs

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Laco Bielefeld B-Uhr Bauart B 861760


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Good morning  Alpina day for me beginning with the Alpina Startimer Chrono on Drewstrap this morning


----------



## ZM-73

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Hamilton Khaki Pilot Pioneer


----------



## B....

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

I enjoy changing out the leather. A couple of older photos of my Stowa Flieger 36 - 90th anniv. L.E./H.W. 
B.


----------



## Sprint Veloce

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## oldfatherthames

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Paolo Fanton's A13-A on canvas from redrockstraps

... when cooking ...









... and afterwards. 









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## jam karet

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



oldfatherthames said:


> Paolo Fonte's A13-A on canvas from redrockstraps
> 
> ... when cooking ...
> 
> View attachment 12855429
> 
> 
> ... and afterwards.
> 
> View attachment 12855431
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


Awesome watch! Which color strap is that? Just ordered one from Dan in vintage OD 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trinityten

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## oldfatherthames

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



jam karet said:


> Awesome watch! Which color strap is that? Just ordered one from Dan in vintage OD


Yeah! Dan is the man! b-)

Tomorrow I hope I'll be able to pick up my newest redrockstraps from the customs bureau, but as of now I have two straps. Both come from the same vintage medic bag from the Vietnam war days, but they are from different sections of the bag.
First there is this one from the pictures above. This has a 'dark brown' stitching and basically it's olive, but has a nice brown-grey, slightly muddish tone. The second one is a bit more olive and that has 'light bronze' threads.

Here is a picture of both side by side: redrockstraps are awesome #23

If you want to see more pictures of the A-13A on both straps, they are all in the A-13A thread, starting from page #10: New Pilot Watch A-13A just arrived, the best looking Mission Timer....In the World ?

The bag is gone in the meantime, but if you ask Dan and mention my name and the stitching (or just send a picture, he knows them), he can surely recommend an alternative or probably get back to you, if he get's such a bag or canvas again.

Here's the A-13A with the vintage canvas and the 'light bronze' stitching:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Cleef

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Hammy Khaki reissue


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Distressed Kaki Canvas

*























_


----------



## castlk

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Distressed Kaki Canvas

*























_


----------



## motzbueddel

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Sinn 857 UTC. 










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Anatoly

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Stowa









Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 47 Vintage Titan B-Muster


----------



## oso2276

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Zenith









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

At work all day


















Evening switch to the IWCMKXVIII LPP on Horween English Tan Dublin Leather


----------



## Adam_Micheal

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



P51P28 said:


> Newly arrived A-13A. Very happy to say the least.
> 
> View attachment 12850243


Nice watch, congrats


----------



## hongkongtaipan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Today I am wearing my Junkers 150 Years Hugo Junkers Chronograph Alarm Watch 6684-1. The fluted dial 
mimics the corrugated metal skin of the all metal aircraft which were designed by Hugo Junkers.















​


----------



## ben_den99

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Jeep99dad said:


> At work all day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evening switch to the IWCMKXVIII LPP on Horween English Tan Dublin Leather


Love the blue in the IWV!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Mercer Airfoil on a green Horween leather...


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 44 Vintage A-Muster


----------



## Dante231

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Hamilton Khaki Pioneer handwound on a Dassari pilot strap. Pretty much worn it every day in January and runs -2 seconds per day.









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## eternatick

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Wear this daily, inspired by the classic functionality of WWII pilot watches, but not a real pilot one. ;-)


----------



## oldfatherthames

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

My A-13A with two new canvas straps from redrockstraps - the grey and the black one:









Now I only need to decide, which I will mount first. ;-)

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## MAJJ

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning  Alpina day for me beginning with the Alpina Startimer Chrono on Drewstrap this morning


In my humble and subjective opinion Alpina Startimer Pilot Big Date Chrono is by far the best looking modern chrono currently; at the same time it has both traditional and modern look plus it's big enough. |> Additionally, albeit I like mechanical watches, I prefer quartz chronos as they are more accurate in timing - do not get me wrong, I do like mechanical chronos too, but quartz chronos simply perform the job better. From Alpina's web site, I read that the Alpina Startimer Pilot Big Date Chrono has the AL-372 quartz movement, which Ronda movement is that? Does anyone know?

Nevertheless, I have to have one of those Alpina Startimer Pilot Big Date Chronos, since I love the looks of it.


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Changed to the Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 47 Vintage B-Muster


----------



## EA-Sport

Flieger Friday








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAJJ

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Jacobe said:


> Wear this daily, inspired by the classic functionality of WWII pilot watches, but not a real pilot one. ;-)
> 
> 
> View attachment 12860967


A very original watch, I do like the looks of it. I haven't seen that before. A very interesting watch, I would certainly like to know more of it. Good looking:-!


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



MAJJ said:


> In my humble and subjective opinion Alpina Startimer Pilot Big Date Chrono is by far the best looking modern chrono currently; at the same time it has both traditional and modern look plus it's big enough. |> Additionally, albeit I like mechanical watches, I prefer quartz chronos as they are more accurate in timing - do not get me wrong, I do like mechanical chronos too, but quartz chronos simply perform the job better. From Alpina's web site, I read that the Alpina Startimer Pilot Big Date Chrono has the AL-372 quartz movement, which Ronda movement is that? Does anyone know?
> 
> Nevertheless, I have to have one of those Alpina Startimer Pilot Big Date Chronos, since I love the looks of it.


Good points. And I do like the Watch a lot. Great looks. Very accurate and reliable mvt.

I just think it's too big for me. May go soon.

The mvt is 13 jewels high precision Ronda with 10hr counter and big date and 48hr PR so seems it could be a 5040B with modified date. The 5050B has the big date at 6 but it's a 12hr chrono and longer PR


----------



## MAJJ

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



oldfatherthames said:


> My A-13A with two new canvas straps from redrockstraps - the grey and the black one:
> 
> View attachment 12861157
> 
> 
> Now I only need to decide, which I will mount first. ;-)
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


Hi Bernd, A very good stylish shot; like it very much. And a nice collection of straps for your A-13A |>


----------



## househalfman

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



oldfatherthames said:


> My A-13A with two new canvas straps from redrockstraps - the grey and the black one


Are those the moon dust and charcoal grey?



> Now I only need to decide, which I will mount first. ;-)


Say what? Lol


----------



## oldfatherthames

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



MAJJ said:


> Hi Bernd, A very good stylish shot; like it very much. And a nice collection of straps for your A-13A |>


Thank you! b-)



househalfman said:


> Are those the moon dust and charcoal grey?


It's a 12 oz black and yes, the 12 oz weathered moon dust and both with charcoal grey threads, though the black one only has a bit of stitching towards the ends. This one I wanted a bit more naked.



househalfman said:


> Say what? Lol


Hehehe! 

These straps are so nice, I just can't decide. Probably I need some more watches. b-)

I also love my two vintage canvas from redrockstraps so much:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

_*Glycine Combat 6 Brown Dial on Black Crazy Horse Leather

*







_


----------



## castlk

_*Glycine Combat 6 Brown Dial on Black Crazy Horse Leather for Today

*







_


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



happyscrappyheropup said:


> Smiths PRS-29b. 39mm, ETA 2801.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -- Wayne


I really like this watch. Too bad it is no longer available. Congratulations!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Cheap little Bulova on a bright red CSW nato. If it was 40mm instead of 42mm, it'd be even better.


----------



## SilverKid

I picked this up today. I wasn't really looking for another one, since I have a Damasko DA36. But, I felt that the price was too good to let it pass!


----------



## happyscrappyheropup

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



wkw said:


> I really like this watch. Too bad it is no longer available. Congratulations!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They come up occasionally on the forums. I think I paid around $400 USD for this one.

It's my least expensive watch but it's my favorite. I love everything about it.



















-- Wayne


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



happyscrappyheropup said:


> They come up occasionally on the forums. I think I paid around $400 USD for this one.
> 
> It's my least expensive watch but it's my favorite. I love everything about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -- Wayne


Thanks Wayne for the great pics. $400 is a steal. It's a classy watch at a bargain price. Enjoy in good health.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## eternatick

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



MAJJ said:


> A very original watch, I do like the looks of it. I haven't seen that before. A very interesting watch, I would certainly like to know more of it. Good looking:-!


Hi MAJJ,
Below is more info.

"Made in USA", heavy solid stainless steel, un-directional rotating bezel is measured at 45.6 mm (exclusive crown).
Large face with big date at 6 o'clock. Argonite-4220 is the name of the Quartz movement runs pretty accurate, gained couple seconds per week (compared to CASIO atomic one).
The reason I bought this watch is "eye-catching" green army color matching from band to dial and to its luminous material.









It's not a real military issue pilot watch, but the outlook is way better than the MARATHON pilot that I purchased before.
The only one thing I'm not happy with the watch is the interference between two sub-dials (dual time at 9, minute hand at 3) and the marker numbers (caused 'broken' 10 and 2).









Screw-crown with some printed letters on its top. Not sure this watch can be used for flying, but it can be used for diving with 200 meters water resistance (letters are engraved on the back).
Sapphire crystal is sleek, but should be better if not rising too high which respect to the bezel. The high dome caused to much reflection (bright white dazzling ring)















Buckle and NATO strap are well made, I like this high quality ones.








When using a Laser flash light charging to the dial, the luminous material absorbs light and emits brightly but dim fast, shortly.
This Tritium material (I think Radium is obsoleted) can't be compared to H3 luminescent material of MARATHON pilot watch.
H3 is permanently emits light, not too bright, not too dim, but constantly for 25 years till all material is decayed.









That's is all I know about this watch. I don't know how long the battery will be last, but once the time comes, I will share its movement pictures.
Thank you all for interesting on this watch.

Have a nice day!


----------



## MAJJ

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Jacobe said:


> Hi MAJJ,
> Below is more info.
> 
> "Made in USA", heavy solid stainless steel, un-directional rotating bezel is measured at 45.6 mm (exclusive crown).
> Large face with big date at 6 o'clock. Argonite-4220 is the name of the Quartz movement runs pretty accurate, gained couple seconds per week (compared to CASIO atomic one).
> The reason I bought this watch is "eye-catching" green army color matching from band to dial and to its luminous material.
> 
> View attachment 12864709
> 
> 
> It's not a real military issue pilot watch, but the outlook is way better than the MARATHON pilot that I purchased before.
> The only one thing I'm not happy with the watch is the interference between two sub-dials (dual time at 9, minute hand at 3) and the marker numbers (caused 'broken' 10 and 2).
> 
> View attachment 12864715
> 
> 
> Screw-crown with some printed letters on its top. Not sure this watch can be used for flying, but it can be used for diving with 200 meters water resistance (letters are engraved on the back).
> Sapphire crystal is sleek, but should be better if not rising too high which respect to the bezel. The high dome caused to much reflection (bright white dazzling ring)
> 
> View attachment 12864733
> View attachment 12864801
> 
> 
> Buckle and NATO strap are well made, I like this high quality ones.
> View attachment 12864825
> 
> 
> When using a Laser flash light charging to the dial, the luminous material absorbs light and emits brightly but dim fast, shortly.
> This Tritium material (I think Radium is obsoleted) can't be compared to H3 luminescent material of MARATHON pilot watch.
> H3 is permanently emits light, not too bright, not too dim, but constantly for 25 years till all material is decayed.
> 
> View attachment 12864853
> 
> 
> That's is all I know about this watch. I don't know how long the battery will be last, but once the time comes, I will share its movement pictures.
> Thank you all for interesting on this watch.
> 
> Have a nice day!


Hi Jacobe,

Thank you for your answer and info. I do appreciate that.:-!

Like you said, it's truly an "eye-catching" watch, yes indeed; and it's certainly an unique and original looking watch. The specks seem to be good and no wonder, since it's made by Shinola for Filson. And Shinola is a rising star in the watch manufacturing business. I wouldn't worry about whether issued or not, since it's quite likely better made than the most issue watches and surely it looks better. As I said earlier, a very interesting watch; both a pilot and dive watch, due to a 20 ATM WR and an unidirectional bezel.

 IMHO, definately one of the best looking chronos I've seen on this site, besides Omega Speedmaster Professionals, Breitling Navitimers/Avengers, Breguet Type XXs/XXIs, Alpina Startimer Pilot Big Dates, Citizen Promaster Skyhawks/Blue Angels, Junghans J88s/Meister Pilots, Bulova Lunar Pilots, IWC Pilot Chronos, Junkers Hugo Junkers, Chronosport UDTs/ScubaPro 200s, Hanhart Vixa Type 20s, Messerschmitt ME-5030 Pilots, Zenith Pilot Type 20s/Tipo CP-2s, Seiko Solar Chronos, Zenith El Primero Stratos Flyback Striking 10ths, Braun Prestige PVDs and Paolo Fanton's new A-13A Pilots :-!

Wear it in good health and you too, Have a nice day!


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MAJJ

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Jeep99dad said:


> Good points. And I do like the Watch a lot. Great looks. Very accurate and reliable mvt.
> 
> I just think it's too big for me. May go soon.
> 
> The mvt is 13 jewels high precision Ronda with 10hr counter and big date and 48hr PR so seems it could be a 5040B with modified date. The 5050B has the big date at 6 but it's a 12hr chrono and longer PR


Hi Jeep99dad,

Thanks for your answer.

I made a decision and bought one, thanks to your fine photos and info. :-! For me 44mm diameter isn't too big; right now I wear 48mm diameter diver. Minimum diameter of my watches is 42mm; the most are somewhere btw 42 - 48mm. So, the size of the Alpina Startimer Pilot Big Date Chrono will be just fine for me.

Okey, Ronda 5040B is a good movement, hence a modified version of it is good enough for me. However, I vaguely recall reading somewhere that the Alpina AL-373 movement is a modified Ronda 8040.N. Someone must know for sure which one it is; a modified Ronda 5040.B or a modified 8040.N?

Anyway, now I'm just waiting to get mine...


----------



## househalfman

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## MAJJ

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



househalfman said:


>


Hi Househalfman, That's what I would call a classic vintage looking watch; very good looks |> And hey, nice pics, good wristshots. This is also a new watch to me, haven't seen it before; probably because I've been away from watchforums. Nevertheless, a very good and cool looking chronob-)


----------



## soaking.fused

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

_*Citizen Eco-Drive Skyhawk AT Blue Angels *









_


----------



## castlk

_*Citizen Eco-Drive Skyhawk AT Blue Angels *









_


----------



## Palmettoman

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Laco today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 47


----------



## janiboi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Panzera on new strap


----------



## Andrei Mihaila

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

New arrival. 43mm big boy


----------



## oldfatherthames

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Paolo Fanton's A13-A on canvas from redrockstraps. This is a new black canvas which I wanted unstitched for a rather discreet look:










Cheers
Bernd


----------



## Ulfgarrr

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Dievas Vortex on nato









Envoyé de mon SM-G930W8 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

It's finally here after a 3 wk wait



Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## WreckDiver1321

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Jeep99dad said:


> I just think it's too big for me. May go soon.


I got very near to pulling the trigger on one of the Startimer chronos but I haven't yet for this reason. I think they're one of the best looking chronographs in existence, but the size scares me. The diameter isn't much of a problem for me, as I have a wrist slightly over 7 inches and I daily wear a Seiko Turtle, but I worry about L2L. I think somewhere around 51mm is the max for me, depending on the way the lugs curve. Alpina doesn't state the L2L on their website, but a W&W review of another Startimer puts the L2L at 53mm. I think that's too big.


----------



## propforall

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

45mm flieger xla









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

A-13A with canvas from redrockstraps:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## drdas007

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Laco Genf 861807


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Off to Wilmington for an overnight business trip, the Longines Eye for the drive down. Love the Horween natural chromexcel on it.

Have a great day 
B


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



WreckDiver1321 said:


> I got very near to pulling the trigger on one of the Startimer chronos but I haven't yet for this reason. I think they're one of the best looking chronographs in existence, but the size scares me. The diameter isn't much of a problem for me, as I have a wrist slightly over 7 inches and I daily wear a Seiko Turtle, but I worry about L2L. I think somewhere around 51mm is the max for me, depending on the way the lugs curve. Alpina doesn't state the L2L on their website, but a W&W review of another Startimer puts the L2L at 53mm. I think that's too big.


I haven't measured one but wouldn't have guessed 53mm. Didn't think it was that long. For reference my left wrist isn't even 7" these days... maybe 6.7-6.8"

Here it is on my right wrist which is 7.2" so maybe similar to yours ?


----------



## MAJJ

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Jeep 99dad is right; L2L width is 53mm. It's not big, since the watch fits comfortably, the lugs are nicely curved. My wrist are 8.3 - 8.7" depending how much I have trained. I'll try to take some wristshots in a few days.

Anyway, Alpina Startimer Pilot Big Date Chrono is way more better looking in the reality than in any photos, pics won't bring a justice to its looks. I was truly stunned when I got mine, what a beauty.  Absolutely one of the best looking chronographs in existence, maybe even the best. :-! Good job, Alpina! |>


----------



## propforall

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Jeep99dad said:


> I haven't measured one but wouldn't have guessed 53mm. Didn't think it was that long. For reference my left wrist isn't even 7" these days... maybe 6.7-6.8"
> 
> Here it is on my right wrist which is 7.2" so maybe similar to yours ?


Are those all quartz? Dial has a really nice sheen!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Air Blue Delta Chrono Grey PVD on an aftermarket strap







​


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



propforall said:


> Are those all quartz? Dial has a really nice sheen!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


This is a Quartz but they have automatic


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Distressed Kaki Canvas

*























_


----------



## castlk

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Distressed Kaki Canvas

*























_


----------



## Dan3612

_*Citizen Eco-Drive Blue Angels on a Barton strap*_


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Air Blue Delta Chrono Grey PVD on an aftermarket strap







​


----------



## oldfatherthames

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

A-13A with my new canvas from redrockstraps ('weathered grey moon dust')

















Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Andrei Mihaila

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

On a Nato and with a suit, I don't care:


----------



## Derkdiggler

..









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## player67

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

^looks good


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

FliegerFriday with the IWC MKXVIII Heritage on USAF canvas.

TGIF


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

fliegerfriday with the Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 47 Vintage Titan B-Muster

View attachment 12880313


----------



## Ygrene

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

FarerFriday


----------



## househalfman

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Mercer Airfoil still on a green Horween strap. I'm really digging this combo...


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

FarerFriday


----------



## tommy_boy

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## ninzeo

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## pelox

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*








Stowaway flieger klassik sport

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

_*Glycine Combat 6 Brown Dial on Black Crazy Horse Leather

*







_


----------



## castlk

_*Glycine Combat 6 Brown Dial on Black Crazy Horse Leather

*







_


----------



## wkw

Stowa










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jarlleif

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Tracking time in Korea today.

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## P51P28

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Tisell 43mm Type B


----------



## autofiend

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*








Stowa Ikarus and blue Eulit Krystal


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Late to the party... wore the Farer Lander GMT on canvas all day.


----------



## motzbueddel

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Having some Star Wars Lego fun. 










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## pacifichrono

From May 1965, early in the Vietnam war...


----------



## Derkdiggler

Couldn't decide on which strap to wear on my day off... and... I still don't know really if this particular Deep Blue is more of a diver or pilot. Gives me an excuse to post in multiple forums I suppose.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Alpina Startimer Chrono on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Davetay

Aviator on the road.....


----------



## javin6

seiko snk809 mod

View attachment 12891763


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Good morning all 
Been neglecting my IWC MKXVIII LPP lately so i wanted to give it some wrist time today. It's on a Horween English Tan Dublin leather strap. 
Have a great day. Brice.


----------



## soaking.fused

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## javin6




----------



## centurionavre

Fortis F43 Flieger. Really blown away by the concentric circles dial and the blued numbers. The numbers go from black to blue depending on the angle.

Cheers!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Citizen Eco-Drive Blue Angels Skyhawk A-T JY0040-59L






​


----------



## hongkongtaipan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Citizen Eco-Drive Blue Angels Skyhawk A-T JY0040-59L






​


----------



## Pneuma

Hamilton Pilot Pioneer Chronograph


----------



## Davetay

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Laco Saarbrücken, my valentine.....


----------



## O2AFAC67

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Leaving in a few minutes for a Valentine Day lunch date with Bette and wearing this now...




Best,
Ron


----------



## MAJJ

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



hongkongtaipan said:


> Citizen Eco-Drive Blue Angels Skyhawk A-T JY0040-59L
> 
> View attachment 12894305​


Who wouldn't like Citizen Eco-Drive Blue Angels Skyhawk A-T, such a classic modern pilot. A great shot of a great watch, _"me likes"_ :-!


----------



## MAJJ

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

My Valentine's Day watch








Left hand








Right hand








Lume shot


----------



## MAJJ

This


----------



## propforall

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning all
> Been neglecting my IWC MKXVIII LPP lately so i wanted to give it some wrist time today. It's on a Horween English Tan Dublin leather strap.
> Have a great day. Brice.


Do you know where you got that strap??

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## propforall

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

The little prince









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## cmann_97

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Fortis Flieger pro









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Distressed Kaki Canvas

*







_


----------



## castlk

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Distressed Kaki Canvas

*







_


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Junkers 150 Years Hugo Junkers Chronograph Alarm Watch 6684-2






​


----------



## motzbueddel

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Speedy Pro today. 










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Good morning ☀ 
Wearing the Longines Big Eye  today on a Horween Natural chromexcel DrunkArtStraps

Cheers 
B


----------



## oso2276

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

My other self assembled type 20 inspired watch. This uses a Valjoux 7734 









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## dealaddict

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Can this be considered a pilot watch? I think it has two characteristics of a pilot watch: clear dial and a pretty big crown










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Happy Friday


----------



## wongthian2

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

front dial by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## oldfatherthames

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Jeep99dad said:


> Happy Friday
> ...


That Farer is simply beautiful! |>

--

A-13A on a Kaufmann Oxblood Shell Cordovan :









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Couldn't miss FliegerFriday 
Evening switch to the Alpina Startimer Chrono 










A little big for me but it's cool watch


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



oldfatherthames said:


> That Farer is simply beautiful! |>
> 
> --
> 
> A-13A on a Kaufmann Oxblood Shell Cordovan :
> 
> View attachment 12902385
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


thanks 
Right back at you


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

_*Glycine Combat 6 Brown Dial on Black Crazy Horse Leather

*







_


----------



## castlk

_*Glycine Combat 6 Brown Dial on Black Crazy Horse Leather

*







_


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

My usual Saturday afternoon companion and my usual Saturday afternoon spot/beer


----------



## tommy_boy

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

One of my favorites: Stowa on Martu:


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## 41Mets

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

90th anniversary Stowa Flieger Klassik Sport









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

NASA pilot?


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

_*Citizen Eco-Drive Skyhawk AT Blue Angels *









_


----------



## castlk

_*Citizen Eco-Drive Skyhawk AT Blue Angels *









_


----------



## Ygrene

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## wongthian2

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

by curtain by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## Wanaba




----------



## arogle1stus

02FAC67:
Definitely Maybe not that Breitling.
That hummer is plumb beeautiful!!!!
Gather you drove 02A's and were a
FAC in the Nam in 67?
Bat 21 is one o my fave Nam films.
Thank you for your service Sir.

X traindriver Art


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 47 Vintage Titan B-Muster


----------



## Davetay

This "flew" in today!


----------



## Relo60

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Good morning avid watchers. Glycine Airman Double 12.

Enjoy the rest of Sunday. Up, up and away...;-)


----------



## Relo60

Good morning avid watchers. Glycine Airman Double 12.

Enjoy the rest of Sunday.


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Still wearing this one. 
I like the Horween Essex leather on the Big Eye


----------



## jarlleif

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Coffee break during a long Sunday bike ride.

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MAJJ

Alpina on olive drab SBS strap


----------



## MAJJ

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*









Alpina & SBS strap


----------



## manofrolex

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heiner

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## happyscrappyheropup

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Smiths 39mm on canvas









-- Wayne


----------



## Davetay

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Good morning all.

Starting the work week with the IWC MKXVIII LPP on Horween English Tan Dublin Leather

Have a great day.


----------



## manofrolex

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Back to this one










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Big on Horween Essex tonight


----------



## w4tchnut

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Luminox P-38 Lightning









Sent from my MotoG(5) using Tapatalk


----------



## parsig9

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## soaking.fused

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Lo-Lo's


----------



## Wanaba

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Timex T49875


----------



## COZ

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Hanging around Johnson Space Center these days, been keeping in style...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## watchdaddy1

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Longines Avigation Big Eye on Toxic Nato



Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Longines Avigation Big Eye on Toxic Nato



Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



watchdaddy1 said:


> Longines Avigation Big Eye on Toxic Nato
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


Nice


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Alpina Startimer Chrono on the first DrunkArtStraps weathered canvas


----------



## watchdaddy1

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Jeep99dad said:


> Alpina Startimer Chrono on the first DrunkArtStraps weathered canvas


Right back @ cha Brice. You have the canvas hookup. Not fair.....hehehe

Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## castlk

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Distressed Kaki Canvas*








_


----------



## castlk

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Distressed Kaki Canvas*








_


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Military47


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



twintop said:


> Steinhart Military47
> 
> View attachment 12918657


Beautiful watch. Too large for me but I dig it


----------



## MDT IT

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Pilot ?




























Pilot and space watch


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Jeep99dad said:


> Beautiful watch. Too large for me but I dig it


Thanks Brice, too be honest I've been thinking of putting it up for sale together with some other big ones to get the Alpina Alpiner 4. 
My tastes have moved away from these larger pieces and ever since it's release I've wanted one but never got around to ordering one. I think now is the time.


----------



## wongthian2

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

top dial by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



twintop said:


> Thanks Brice, too be honest I've been thinking of putting it up for sale together with some other big ones to get the Alpina Alpiner 4.
> My tastes have moved away from these larger pieces and ever since it's release I've wanted one but never got around to ordering one. I think now is the time.


The Alpiner4 are nice but they have vey different models. Which one are you after?
If you want it from an AD but at a good $, let me know and I can give you a contact.


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## househalfman

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

I've been wearing my Airfoil for 3 straight days now...


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 44 Vintage Titan A-Muster


----------



## joc3721

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Zenith Type 20 bronze


----------



## motzbueddel

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Was wearing my Guinand Flying Officer all day today. 










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Pro Diver

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Black Crazy Horse Leather

*







_


----------



## castlk

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Black Crazy Horse Leather

*







_


----------



## lightspire




----------



## lightspire

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## oldfatherthames

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

A-13A on canvas from redrockstraps:









Have a great weekend everybody!

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## Victor70

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Hanhart Pioneer Monocontrol;


----------



## 2manywatchs

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Laco Baumuster B WUS LE 2008 Project


----------



## Mhutch

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Richard-

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

This one arrived yesterday.

I went looking in the box for a strap and my wife says what about red. Then I remembered that I had bought a red Meyhoffer strap years ago and never liked it on a watch so threw it aside.

I think it looks good and red seems to suit, it also offers something totally different. Might try get a better quality red strap now.

Alpina Startimer


----------



## manofrolex

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Pilot / diver/ regatta start timer it does it all
Just got this 10 mins ago and the bay pics looked like dog crap but it turned out awesome. It does need a good movement cleaning and minute hand relume but still










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



jmanlay said:


> Pilot / diver/ regatta start timer it does it all
> Just got this 10 mins ago and the bay pics looked like dog crap but it turned out awesome. It does not a good movement cleaning and minute hand relume but still
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Met Art for lunch and beers this afternoon and we stopped by the AD next door Good times. That IWC Chrono of his doesn't suck 








































































Junghans is impressive. Good value.


----------



## propforall

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Jeep99dad said:


> Met Art for lunch and beers this afternoon and we stopped by the AD next door Good times. That IWC Chrono of his doesn't suck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Junghans is impressive. Good value.


Ah, no wonder you keep landing those great DAS canvases 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mikkolopez

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Lucien369

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

IWC Tribute to Mark XI.


----------



## Anatoly

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Stowa









Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## lightspire

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Gryffindor

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Back to the A-13A on distressed leather.


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

IWCmkxviii Heritage


----------



## Mhutch

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Snaggletooth

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Mhutch

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Monta Triumph to kick off the work week


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Close-up of the Steinhart Military47 dial - best dial in the Steinhart line-up IMHO, although they could improve the quality of the hands


----------



## stonehead887

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Wearing Archimede hand wound today









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## NardinNut

My newest acquisition


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

IWC MKXVIII LPP on Horween English Tan Dublin Leather


----------



## manofrolex

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marko114

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Skyhawk








Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Aristo 5H67Ti










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 47 Vintage Titan B-Muster


----------



## manofrolex

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lightspire




----------



## castlk

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Coffee Crazy Horse Leather*








_


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Coffee Crazy Horse Leather*








_


----------



## Davetay




----------



## Davetay

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Chronocase

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

My recent acquisition, vintage pilot from Epos.


----------



## oso2276

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Wearing my Longines Big Eye on Horween pit moss leather today


----------



## ManOnTime

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

My first brand new watch in a while, and my first pilot chrono.

Pretty impressed so far with the fit and finish. Ignore the ham handed smudge on the upper left of the crystal.


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



ManOnTime said:


> My first brand new watch in a while, and my first pilot chrono.
> 
> Pretty impressed so far with the fit and finish. Ignore the ham handed smudge on the upper left of the crystal.
> 
> View attachment 12936285


Congrats on the new Watch and first pilot Chrono


----------



## lightspire




----------



## Palmettoman

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Jeep99dad said:


> Wearing my Longines Big Eye on Horween pit moss leather today


I spy under your big eye...??? Whatcha got there??? ;-)

Edit...Ha, figured it out...I was scrolling backwards.


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 47 Handaufzug


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Wearing my IWC MKXVIII Heritage and finally swapped strap on it  it's now on a Horween natural chromexcel DrunkArtStraps 
Have a great day 
B


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Palmettoman said:


> I spy under your big eye...??? Whatcha got there??? ;-)
> 
> Edit...Ha, figured it out...I was scrolling backwards.


 I am strongly considered a Junghans Meister Chronoscope. I went to my AD last Saturday to check them out and left with this catalogue so doing some homework


----------



## oso2276

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Got this to source dial and hands to build me a Murph interstellar watch, but now that I'm wearing it, I'm having second thoughts 
View attachment 12938335


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Continuing with my Airfoil today. Mercer is probably my favorite micro...


----------



## onastar1989

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*









One of my projects I just completed with a vintage Elgin pocket watch dial. Still looking for a mechanical movement with 6 o' clock second hand small enough to fit case and dial, but for now I kinda like it with central second hand. 40mm brushed PVD case, automatic movement.


----------



## Anatoly

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Stowa









Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## CM HUNTER

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Jeep99dad said:


> I am strongly considered a Junghans Meister Chronoscope. I went to my AD last Saturday to check them out and left with this catalogue so doing some homework


Their Meister line is their oldest. Classical good looks that will never get old.

Junghans has a history second to none in the German watch world. Their credentials throughout time speaks for itself. If you respect the use of mineral crystals on vintage inspired watches (especially on a model actually originally produced that way from the original producer), then I think you'll love this chronograph.

I had a Meister Chronometer, but sold it to get my Visodate. Still has the same vibe, and freed up the opportunity to get another iconic Junghans in my Max Bill.


----------



## 2manywatchs

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Torgoen T10 Aviation T10204


----------



## househalfman

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



CM HUNTER said:


> Their Meister line is their oldest. Classical good looks that will never get old.
> 
> Junghans has a history second to none in the German watch world. Their credentials throughout time speaks for itself. If you respect the use of mineral crystals on vintage inspired watches (especially on a model actually originally produced that way from the original producer), then I think you'll love this chronograph.
> 
> I had a Meister Chronometer, but sold it to get my Visodate. Still has the same vibe, and freed up the opportunity to get another iconic Junghans in my Max Bill.


I don't mind plexy in fact for some Watches it suits the style and gives the right vibe. 
But I wory because I found out theirs isn't just plexy. It it has a coating on it so can't really use polyWatch on these to clean up scratches.


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



househalfman said:


>


I dig these


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage Brown Dial on Black Crazy Horse Leather*








_


----------



## castlk

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage Brown Dial on Black Crazy Horse Leather*








_


----------



## ifxndy

Stowa Flieger Type B


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

No pilot for me, just received my Alpina Alpiner 4 Automatic Blue. First impressions, I love it. Seriously considering one of their Startimer Automatic


----------



## Skellig

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

This will be joined by a Flieger in the near future.


----------



## jlow28

*WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Pretty cool watch. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WatchOutChicago

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lightspire




----------



## Scribeliever




----------



## Ygrene

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## wongthian2

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

closeup dial by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## anabuki

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

















My LE


----------



## anabuki




----------



## cmann_97

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Fortis F43 Flieger









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## paparadzi

Oris ProPilot Day Date









Sent from my BTV-DL09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

I got my singlepass canvas back from
Art yesterday and couldn't wait to wear it. It's on the Alpina this morning for a workout and late breakfast. 
Cheers. B









Zoé took these pics yesterday as I was driving us back home. She then used Snapseed to modify them. She did a pretty good job  Future WIS


----------



## Craustin1

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Katruje

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

I absolutely adore this watch. And the strap, one of the very few stock leather straps that fits my 8.5" wrist.


----------



## Snaggletooth

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## motzbueddel

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Enjoying a sunny and almost warm day with my blue Sinn 103. 










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## rapsac1971

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*







My 103 St Sa Ar on bracelet.


----------



## Robotaz

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Jeep99dad said:


> I got my singlepass canvas back from
> Art yesterday and couldn't wait to wear it. It's on the Alpina this morning for a workout and late breakfast.
> Cheers. B


I actually gave this watch a try because 1.) it came up for $299 at Gemnation, and 2.) you've seemed so loyal to it. I have to say it's an incredible value and becoming a beloved watch. The outer AR and dial detail is really sexy in person. Gotta give you cred Brice.


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Robotaz said:


> I actually gave this watch a try because 1.) it came up for $299 at Gemnation, and 2.) you've seemed so loyal to it. I have to say it's an incredible value and becoming a beloved watch. The outer AR and dial detail is really sexy in person. Gotta give you cred Brice.


Wow. 299$ crazy good price. I wouldn't sell mine for that  double congrats. 
It pops in the sun too. I am a fan of that dial. Just wished it was 42mm by 49-50mm long


----------



## Robotaz

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Jeep99dad said:


> Wow. 299$ crazy good price. I wouldn't sell mine for that  double congrats.
> It pops in the sun too. I am a fan of that dial. Just wished it was 42mm by 49-50mm long


I got a tan camo version on Massdrop for $299 because I like this one so much. So I'll have two!


----------



## Mhutch

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## watchdaddy1

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Longines Avigation Big Eye on new canvas shoes from Dan Barr @ RedRockStraps


----------



## Mhutch

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## w4tchnut

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Hamilton chrono, just arrived today and we're flying already!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfmascetti

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Sinn 356


----------



## ZM-73

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Zeppelin


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on **Coffee Crazy Horse Leather*







_


----------



## castlk

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on **Coffee Crazy Horse Leather*







_


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Good morning  
Wearing one of my favorites today, the Longines Big Eye on a DrunkArtStraps canvas. Love this combo even if it was hard to pry off this strap from the MKXVIII Heritage 
Have a great day 
B


----------



## Mhutch

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Anatoly

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

On nato today









Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrei Mihaila

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

I need some blued hands for my baby


----------



## Mhutch

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Fliegerfriday with the Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 47 Vintage Titan B-Muster


----------



## Maddog1970

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Nighthawk Havana


----------



## Relo60

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Glycine Airman D12.  Friday.


----------



## ebtromba

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Katruje said:


> I absolutely adore this watch. And the strap, one of the very few stock leather straps that fits my 8.5" wrist.
> 
> View attachment 12949321


Man. I really really ripped on them for selling the watch equivalent of "prefaded jeans with holes in them" but damn if every picture I see of one makes me want it.


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Maddog1970

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Jeep99dad said:


>


The more i see of Farer, the more I like.....especially the GMT autos....


----------



## longstride

Rolling with the Fortis classic Flieger this evening.


----------



## Robotaz

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Jeep99dad said:


>


Did they give you that watch for promo purposes?


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Maddog1970 said:


> The more i see of Farer, the more I like.....especially the GMT autos....


Thank you. Had been wanting one for some time. Glad I got off the fence. It's become a favorite. 


Robotaz said:


> Did they give you that watch for promo purposes?


no. They don't even discount them. 
I bought it with my own $


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Alpina Startimer for dinner and a movie with the fam.


----------



## castlk

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Black Crazy Horse Leather*








_


----------



## castlk

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Black Crazy Horse Leather*








_


----------



## Katruje

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



ebtromba said:


> Man. I really really ripped on them for selling the watch equivalent of "prefaded jeans with holes in them" but damn if every picture I see of one makes me want it.


I used to feel that way when the first Fender Relic Guitars came out, until I got one in my hands, and it was amazing. You'd never mistake this watch for a vintage watch. It's too pristine, despite the 'aging' of some parts. It's actually the best of both worlds.

I love it.


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 47 Handaufzug


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Good afternoon all and cheers  
I love the IWCMKXVIII Heritage. My favorite version. It's on a Horween natural chromexcel DrunkArtStraps 
B


----------



## umarrajs

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Soaked in Sun today...............


----------



## Anatoly

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Archimede Flieger 45 A









Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Horween chromexcel X2 with DrunkArtStraps and AllenEdmonds


----------



## Mhutch

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## manofrolex

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Yup that is right I am toasting

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Guinand Flying Officer! 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## janiboi

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*








Hanhart Primus Desert Pilot


----------



## ZM-73

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Nighthawk Havana edition.


----------



## oldfatherthames

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

A-13A on a redrockstraps 'moon dust' grey canvas:









Have a great Sunday everyone!
Bernd


----------



## Craustin1




----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Pilot from IWC










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## motzbueddel

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Was wearing my Flying Officer again today.


----------



## imaCoolRobot

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Military 47


----------



## motzbueddel

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Another fun day in the office with my blue Sinn 903. 










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## lightspire




----------



## ZM-73

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Orient pilot chronograph.


----------



## Pneuma

Not bad for $99


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

A-13a.


----------



## Tanjecterly

Surely I can dream of flying.


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 47 Handaufzug


----------



## ZASKAR36

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Promaster Pilot Today. For the first time, since purchasing it, I had to fix the day/date/time. The charge had died out due to it sitting in my watch box for too long.

Downloaded the manual and it wasn't as complicated as I thought it was gonna be. The challenge with this module is the way it calculates for leap year. Unlike Casios which basically is a mini computer that lets you enter the year, you have to tell it how many years since the last leap year, and for that you need the manual. After I figured that out, the rest was easy. Placed the watch on my window sill for less than 5 mins and it started ticking away. Appreciating this one even more after that.

Now I need to track down it's cousin, the AS4020, Euro Chrono Nighthawk to add to the collection.










Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## El Duderino-NYC

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

*Marathon Gallet GG-W-113* U.S. Pilot, they were only made for a year from 1984 to 1985.
Will be nice along side the Hamilton MIL-W-46374*"D" *Type 1.
*
Marathon Gallet GG-W-113* *- 1984 hacking.*
Info link:
http://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x23/silverspurr/Watches/Marathon/DSCN5108_zpsb4ivn8eh.jpg[/IMG]







*On a WW2 new old stock U.S. Marines strap.





**
**1988 Hamilton (H3 Tritium) MIL-W-46374"D" Type 1 Hacking*
Info Link:
*http://home.earthlink.net/~brendo81/InfoPages/W46374D.html













**Type 2 Nylon WW2 new old stock U.S. Marines strap solid molded nylon.



**
*


----------



## Caso

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Finally my first flieger. It's fantastic!










Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage GL0124 on Distressed Kaki Canvas

*























_


----------



## castlk

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage GL0124 on Distressed Kaki Canvas

*























_


----------



## El Duderino-NYC

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



castlk said:


> _*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage GL0124 on Distressed Kaki Canvas
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


Wonder why they added the word "Combat"?
Guess it's what they decided call that model, you wouldn't take a shiny high gloss case into combat, it's like wearing a mirror.


----------



## motzbueddel

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Blue Sinn 903 again. 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## caesarmascetti

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

new one for me


----------



## caesarmascetti




----------



## Andrei Mihaila

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Parnis pilot with Asian Unitas 6498 movement. Great watch and great quality.


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

God morning. 
I went with the Longines Big Eye on a DrunkArtStraps canvas this morning 
Have a great day 
B


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Military47 while brewing some coffee


----------



## wtma

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Archimede Pilot GMT


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

FarerFriday with the Lander GMT on a nylon blend canvas DrunkArtStraps

TGIF


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Fliegerfriday with the Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 47 Vintage Titan B-Muster


----------



## Katruje

Still one of the cleanest faces out there.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

Talking about a clean face


----------



## manofrolex

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










GMT master II for the day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

I'll end the workweek with my IWCMKXVIII Heritage on a Horween natural chromexcel DrunkArtStraps 
Enjoy the weekend


----------



## Gilmour

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Citizen.


----------



## rmeron

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Wearing my marathon navigator this evening. Just put a new battery in her.


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## castlk




----------



## janiboi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben93

Katruje said:


> Still one of the cleanest faces out there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Awesome awesome watch. Great taste!


----------



## Gilmour

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Citizen.


----------



## Anatoly

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Stowa and Archimede all week









Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## SNoble

Just got this today! My first automatic watch


----------



## O2AFAC67

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Hodari D.

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## SNoble

I couldn't pass up the deals currently going on with this awesome watch, very pleased with the purchase so far!


----------



## Katruje

Ben93 said:


> Awesome awesome watch. Great taste!


Thanks. Been watching the forums for awhile now, looking for a day/date version to add to my collection. Unsurprisingly, they don't come up often.


----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Tockr Air Defender


----------



## parsig9




----------



## El Duderino-NYC

*1984 Marathon Gallet GG-W-113* *- Hacking.*
Info link:
http://www.broadarrow.net/marathon.htm


----------



## wtma

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Still with my Archimede GMT


----------



## wtma

One of the most beautiful flieger-with-a-twist's imo...


----------



## hongkongtaipan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Junkers 150 Years Hugo Junkers Chronograph Alarm Watch 6684-2







​


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Junkers 150 Years Hugo Junkers Chronograph Alarm Watch 6684-2






​


----------



## castlk




----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## asmetana

Well worn 656

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gilmour

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

What a beautiful watch. Cant stop looking at it.


----------



## Gilmour

.


----------



## TelagaWarna

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## catlike

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



wtma said:


> Still with my Archimede GMT


The heat blued hands on Archimede watches have been a long time coming and your GMT looks great! I have a hand wind flieger arriving tomorrow.

Nice Zippo too, the plain brass ones are the best.


----------



## Gilmour

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Another one, for the evening.


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



wtma said:


> Still with my Archimede GMT


This is such a great watch and value too


----------



## rmeron

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

My Deep Blue Bravo is my choice for today.


----------



## lightspire




----------



## autofiend




----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## hongkongtaipan

Junkers 150 Years Hugo Junkers Chronograph Alarm Watch 6684-1







​


----------



## hongkongtaipan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Junkers 150 Years Hugo Junkers Chronograph Alarm Watch 6684-1






​


----------



## tennesseean_87

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Snk mod

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattBat

My first, my best... The Breitling has seen some good use, but it's still my baby!


----------



## onastar1989

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Relo60

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

b-):-!Day


----------



## Relo60

Monday hangover blues:roll:, Glycine Airman Double Twelve.


----------



## onastar1989

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Military47


----------



## jarlleif

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Family is on vacation without me. I guess it's a great opportunity to show my Airman some love.

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## gr8sw




----------



## cayabo




----------



## wtma

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## wtma




----------



## imaCoolRobot




----------



## castlk




----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## O2AFAC67

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## K1W1

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Field watch and not a pilot b-). Weiss field watch on Horween cordovan #8 made by Ashland Leather Co in Chicago.


----------



## Pneuma

AVI-8


----------



## twintop

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 47 Handaufzug


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 47 Handaufzug


----------



## jam karet

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roy Hobbs

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Maratac mid pilot quartz









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TAG Fan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## rapsac1971

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*







Sinn 103 St Sa Ar on H-link bracelet (changed from fine-link).


----------



## Robotaz

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## BentArm6

Sporting my Oris Pro Pilot Day Date. It was a impulse purchase. But I have grown to like the big size and clear numbers. The only thing I dont care for is the second hand. It is difficult to see. Otherwise I think she is a winner.


----------



## catlike

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Just arrived yesterday.

Oris Big Crown Pro Pilot Date with grey dial.

















Perfect as a dressier alternative to my Archimede Flieger.


----------



## MIsparty

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Newest addition









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage GL0123 on Black Crazy Horse Leather*








_


----------



## castlk

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage GL0123 on Black Crazy Horse Leather*








_


----------



## Burgs

Castik,

You got a new watch? VERY nice!


----------



## catlike

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

I've been wearing both of these today. Trying a Stowa strap on the Archimede and still trying to work out if I need 1 or 2 links off the the bracelet on the Oris:


----------



## El Duderino-NYC

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

1984 Marathon Gallet GG-W-113.


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



catlike said:


> Just arrived yesterday. Oris Big Crown Pro Pilot Date with grey dial.
> 
> View attachment 13001359
> 
> 
> Perfect as a dressier alternative to my Archimede Flieger.


Awesome piece, congrats!!!

Steinhart Military47 for me today


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

^ Those Steinhart military watches always make me think of a Steampunk style movie.


----------



## Palmettoman

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Copiloting today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



LordBrettSinclair said:


> ^ Those Steinhart military watches always make me think of a Steampunk style movie.


I had one briefly and the winding gears flaked gold dust into the movement and on the case back crystal. I run from coated gears now.


----------



## Robotaz

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## tennesseean_87

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skellig

But which one today?


----------



## SJR3

Killarney said:


> But which one today?


You know which one gets my vote. ;-)


----------



## Skellig

SJR3 said:


> You know which one gets my vote. ;-)


Of course I do, the one on the left. For the last 4 days I have worn it constantly. At night I started resting it on its side crown side down. It has kept exact time in the 4 days, not a second lost or gained. Amazing.


----------



## Palmettoman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Since I'm out of town on my anniversary weekend I'm still wearing the one my wife got me for Christmas.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki




----------



## ThaWatcher

Stowa at the moment.


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## rapsac1971

103 again today.


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Military47


----------



## Gilmour

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

.


----------



## manofrolex

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Droyal

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

This one.


----------



## e46dxyan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

856 UTC


----------



## dheinz14

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Awesome Thread. Like seeing what everyone is sporting.


----------



## Mhutch

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Longines Big Eye on DrunkArtStraps canvas today


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## cjgent

38mm Hamilton on a "Mil Vibrant Series" strap by Maratac


----------



## castlk

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage GL0124 on Distressed Kaki Canvas for Today

*







_


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage GL0124 on Distressed Kaki Canvas for Today

*







_


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 47 Handaufzug today


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Officially on vacation with my IWC MKXVIII Heritage


----------



## manofrolex

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El Duderino-NYC

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Pneuma

My Hammy


----------



## catlike

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Jeep99dad said:


> Officially on vacation with my IWC MKXVIII Heritage


Based on your pics and flying in the face of the faux patina haters.......I think it trumps your LPP.


----------



## catlike

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Wearing the Archimede today, back on the original strap after trying the Stowa brown strap. The Stowa looked good but it was annoyingly between holes for a nice fit.


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



catlike said:


> Based on your pics and flying in the face of the faux patina haters.......I think it trumps your LPP.


Yeap as much as i love the dial of the LPP I agree. That's why I am putting the LPP for sale


----------



## ebtromba

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Even says flieger on the dial. Sinn 356









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 47 Vintage Titan B-Muster


----------



## Gilmour

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

.


----------



## rapsac1971

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## c5pilot11

Flying Fred Today.


----------



## CMSgt Bo

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

I'm not missing the A models and most of the B models.


----------



## jlow28

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## castlk

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage GL0123

*







_


----------



## castlk

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage GL0123

*







_


----------



## Craustin1




----------



## Craustin1

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Mhutch

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## motzbueddel

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Sinn 857 UTC today.









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## rapsac1971

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## lightspire




----------



## timestampaviator

Revue Thommen Airspeed on a Nato strap is my daily wear this week.


----------



## paparadzi

timestampaviator said:


> Revue Thommen Airspeed on a Nato strap is my daily wear this week.


What vehicle you have in the background?

Sent from my BTV-DL09 using Tapatalk


----------



## timestampaviator

paparadzi said:


> What vehicle you have in the background?
> 
> Sent from my BTV-DL09 using Tapatalk


It is a Cessna Skyhawk.


----------



## Pneuma

Hamilton again


----------



## cmann_97

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Fortis









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Junkers 150 Years Hugo Junkers Chronograph Alarm Watch 6684-2






​


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Junkers 150 Years Hugo Junkers Chronograph Alarm Watch 6684-2






​


----------



## YODAHAWK

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma




----------



## TheSerb

Trusty Citizen Skyhawk on mountain flight over Norway


----------



## wongthian2

rail dial3 by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## Palmettoman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Today I am in charge of dinner. 










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma

Hamilton Pilot


----------



## brandon\




----------



## brandon\

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Hammermountain




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## motzbueddel

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Starting the work week with the Guinand Flying Officer! 










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## catlike

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Trying my Archimede on a newly arrived Bas & Lokes strap tonight.









I really like the darker vintage colour. The daylight is long gone so I'm not going to take a wrist shot under indoor lights.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## jarlleif

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Don't have a plane so I'm flying on my bike instead.

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## dheinz14

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Beautiful


----------



## jam karet

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



catlike said:


> Trying my Archimede on a newly arrived Bas & Lokes strap tonight.
> 
> View attachment 13029745
> 
> 
> I really like the darker vintage colour. The daylight is long gone so I'm not going to take a wrist shot under indoor lights.


Is that their Russet or Aviator line? I've bought a strap from them in the past and it was a bit stiff out of the box. How do you like yours so far?

Nice timepiece too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dheinz14

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Bremont MBIII custom made for VMFA-312.


----------



## dheinz14

Bremont MBIII custom made for VMFA-312.


----------



## onastar1989

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## manofrolex

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## American Jedi

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Sinn 903


----------



## Mhutch

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## catlike

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



jam karet said:


> Is that their Russet or Aviator line? I've bought a strap from them in the past and it was a bit stiff out of the box. How do you like yours so far?
> 
> Nice timepiece too!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's the Hawthorne Aviator.

It's only 3.5mm thick and not stiff at all. The strap is really nice with the way it changes from dark to light as it bends. The only slight con I have is that the springbar loops are quite big but the springbars that came with the watch are also quite thin, I will hunt around for some thicker ones.


----------



## dbdicker

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Big Pilot









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Hamilton Khaki Pilot Pioneer


----------



## jam karet

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



catlike said:


> It's the Hawthorne Aviator.
> 
> It's only 3.5mm thick and not stiff at all. The strap is really nice with the way it changes from dark to light as it bends. The only slight con I have is that the springbar loops are quite big but the springbars that came with the watch are also quite thin, I will hunt around for some thicker ones.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gringosteve

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

G-Shock Sky Cockpit today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 47 Handaufzug


----------



## catlike

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Mhutch

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage GL0124 on Black Leather 








*


----------



## castlk

*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage GL0124 on Black Leather 








*


----------



## Ftumch

What_ is_ that?


----------



## wtma

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Glycine Airman


----------



## wtma




----------



## Jstewart1012

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

Cosmonaut 









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 47 Vintage Titan B-Muster


----------



## Palmettoman

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Was wearing this earlier today.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage GL0123 for Today

*







_


----------



## castlk

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage GL0123 for Today

*







_


----------



## eric.nielsen

This









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## eric.nielsen

Earlier, this









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Fortis Flieger Pro









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Luke B

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Cybotron said:


> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Looks great!!! One day I'll have an IWC 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Luke B

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



soaking.fused said:


> Blending in at In-N-Out


Is that a nato or perlon strap?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused

*WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Luke B said:


> Is that a nato or perlon strap?


It's a Nato.

Ironically, I recognized that In-N-Out drive-in window before even scrolling down to see that it was my photo and watch. That is the only time I wore the strap because is a bit rigid. It is of high-quality and attractive and likely would loosen up with wear, I suppose. Hope this helps.

Here's another pic of.


----------



## jimiwilli

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

dial by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## tommy_boy

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Schuhren Observer on a comfy Martu bund.


----------



## 41Mets

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Today I piloted my choruses to a successful concert.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 47 Vintage Titan B-Muster


----------



## jam karet

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dheinz14

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

My Breitling B-1. My go to watch on days when I am flying.


----------



## chenzhu_an

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## castlk




----------



## stefpix

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

What is this one below?



jam karet said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma

GMT Flieger


----------



## wtma

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



stefpix said:


> What is this one below?


I'm pretty sure it's a Stowa.


----------



## wtma

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## dantan

Can a Cartier Santos be considered a Pilot Watch?


----------



## dantan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Can a Cartier Santos be considered a Pilot Watch?


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 47 Handaufzug


----------



## jam karet

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



stefpix said:


> What is this one below?


Yup, a Stowa Flieger 36mm (90th LE)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stefpix

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

I was going to sell the Momentum flatline (bought for $98), it reminded me of some Timex watch. It bothered me that the minute hand is a few mm too short and the triangle is the 12 hour marker rather than below the hour marker. But it has screw down crown, 100m water resistance and I can use it at the pool or in the ocean. second hand in red is great, better than Citizen diver. I like the Laco Trier, but time is mot as immediately legible as on the Citizen, Moment, and other watches. Momentum has grown on me.


----------



## ebtromba

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



dantan said:


> Can a Cartier Santos be considered a Pilot Watch?


Was Mr. Santos a pilot?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Alberto *Santos*-*Dumont* was a Brazilian inventor and aviation pioneer, one of the very few people to have contributed significantly to the development of both lighter-than-air and heavier-than-air aircraft. 



ebtromba said:


> Was Mr. Santos a pilot?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## ebtromba

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



dantan said:


> Alberto *Santos*-*Dumont* was a Brazilian inventor and aviation pioneer, one of the very few people to have contributed significantly to the development of both lighter-than-air and heavier-than-air aircraft.


So there you go.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Heiner

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 47 Handaufzug


----------



## gringosteve

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

What model is that amazing Hamilton @heiner?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Heiner

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

It's called Takeoff H76786733 | Hamilton Watch


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Longines Big Eye on Horween English Tan Dublin Leather for hot hump day. 
B


----------



## Palmettoman

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

I broke my own rule and bought this on a whim the other day. Freshly unwrapped 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gringosteve

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gringosteve

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Heiner said:


> It's called Takeoff H76786733 | Hamilton Watch
> 
> View attachment 13050869


That is a thing of beauty my friend 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## w4tchnut

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Luminol P-38 Lightning









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Vern

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## castlk

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Please delete


----------



## castlk




----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

The other side of the Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 47 Handaufzug


----------



## texaspledge

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Jeep99dad said:


> Longines Big Eye on Horween English Tan Dublin Leather for hot hump day.
> B


I like it. What size is your wrist?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



texaspledge said:


> I like it. What size is your wrist?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Under 7" nowadays I'd guess 6.8"


----------



## rokman

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

My fav pilot









Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Headed to Watch&Scotch with the IWC Heritage MKXVIII


----------



## jimiwilli

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

M&S MSF-006-8L3; 46mm; Miyota 8217 on black leather band


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 47 Handaufzug


----------



## Tanjecterly

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Marine Nationale Black goes well with my DA36.


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage GL0123 on Brown Crazyhorse Leather

*







_


----------



## castlk

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage GL0123 on Brown Crazyhorse Leather

*







_


----------



## LVBakel

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Original early Hanhart of The Luftwaffe (1939/1940). At the moment on a temporary strap and waiting for a leather original strap.


----------



## caesarmascetti

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

WilsonWatchWorks Bund


----------



## Mhutch

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 47 Handaufzug


----------



## Soo Fuego

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

In a desert pilot kinda mood today.


----------



## evancamp13

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Finally got me a pilots watch. It's a little on the unconventional side, I think, but I love it









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 47 Handaufzug


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## COZ

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*









Sitting inside, watching it snow, 11 in. So far...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pashenri

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Mirage III today.


----------



## jcartw20

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## cmann_97

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Fortis F43









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jlow28

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



COZ said:


> Sitting inside, watching it snow, 11 in. So far...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


An Austin Texas microbrand! How do you like it? Unitas hand cranker right?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dheinz14

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Beautiful. Love it


----------



## starfly00

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Laco Trier


----------



## COZ

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



jlow28 said:


> An Austin Texas microbrand! How do you like it? Unitas hand cranker right?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yes, from Austin, Steven is great to work with. Liked this one with the unique small sec subdial (something different) and it is an Unitas manual movement, slightly decorated, display back. He has another new piece coming, diver, Barton Springs model.


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 47 Handaufzug while enjoying a stroll with our Belgian Malinois


----------



## gringosteve

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Landed fresh today. Will be getting a better strap fitted later on...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 47 Handaufzug


----------



## Droyal

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

This one.


----------



## wongthian2

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Tutima mil chrono French Rafale jets by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## Mhutch

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## castlk

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage GL0124 on Distressed Kaki Canvas

*







_


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage GL0124 on Distressed Kaki Canvas

*







_


----------



## BentArm6

My new Bremont T1 Gmt (777, special project)


----------



## gringosteve

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Tisell 40mm Type A with Hammer Crown (miyota) on a Geckota shark mesh. New watch so this will be on my wrist for the next few weeks no doubt!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Military47 today


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Longines Big Eye on Horween English Tan Dublin


----------



## EA-Sport

My one and only pilot watch








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki




----------



## Brucy

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Laco for me today


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Happy fliegerfriday all, Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 47 Vintage Titan B-Muster on duty today


----------



## catlike

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

New addition to the stable:


----------



## dheinz14

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Sweet Pic!


----------



## soaking.fused

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage GL0123 on Brown Crazy Horse Leather

*







_


----------



## castlk

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage GL0123 on Brown Crazy Horse Leather

*







_


----------



## blackbolt

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

On Paolo18 Gustav


----------



## Hunterfate

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Watching the small cars from above 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Military 47 today


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Tockr Air Defender on their custom blue Hix Design strap


----------



## soaking.fused

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










A-13A


----------



## Triggers Broom

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Longines Avigation Big eye


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Beating the monday blues with a cup of coffee and the Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 47 Handaufzug


----------



## Mhutch

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## jam karet

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trinityten

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

View attachment 13083351


----------



## motzbueddel

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Speedy Tuesday!! 










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 47 Vintage Titan B-Muster


----------



## hoss

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*









My new Citizen Navihawk A-T atomic pilot watch.


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr Handaufzug on new croc pilot strap


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Longines Big Eye  on Horween English Tan Dublin DrunkArtStraps


----------



## castlk

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage GL0124 on Brown Crazyhorse Leather*








_


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage GL0124 on Brown Crazyhorse Leather*








_


----------



## El Duderino-NYC

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Marathon Gallet 1984 contracted for the U.S. Air Force.
Made only for a year 1984-1985.


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 47 Handaufzug


----------



## Mhutch

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## pmuskin01

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Stowa Ikarus on a Haveston M-22.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rodtp

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Laco Leipzig









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## imaCoolRobot

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## gringosteve

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Since it's just gone midnight.. back from watching Infinity War










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gringosteve

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Lume on!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jimiwilli

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Droyal

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Not a pilot but a military.


----------



## Mhutch

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## NocturnalWatch

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

In the back yard... Lume in dark basement















Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## e46dxyan

Casual Friday with my Sinn


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Time to start the weekend 

Tockr Air Defender on Toxicnato Magnum


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## castlk




----------



## NocturnalWatch

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Jeep99dad said:


> Time to start the weekend
> 
> Tockr Air Defender on Toxicnato Magnum


Nice watch!

Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmytamp

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Stowa Flieger vs GE90-115BL









Cheers...?


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Been wearing the Alpina Startimer Chrono on a weathered blue canvas all morning 
80F and sunny here. BeerOclock soon
Meanwhile i wait for my CRV to be inspected

Enjoy the weekend


----------



## Triggers Broom

image upload


----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## soaking.fused

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Derkdiggler

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Military47, May 1st, a day to remember the greatest F1 driver off all time, Ayrton Senna


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sinn for the day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 47 Handaufzug


----------



## green_pea




----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## crflyer

Khaki Auto Titanium on a Barton silicone strap


----------



## castlk

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage GL0124 on Distressed Kaki Canvas*








_


----------



## castlk

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage GL0124 on Distressed Kaki Canvas*








_


----------



## BB456MGT

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Just hanging around with the Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 47 Vintage Titan B-Muster


----------



## Relo60

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Good morning folks


----------



## motzbueddel

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

The blue Sinn 103 Limited Edition. 










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Camguy




----------



## hbryant130

Derkdiggler said:


> View attachment 13097357
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Sweet G-Shock! I've never seen that model.


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Alpina and DrunkArtStraps


----------



## ZM-73

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Seiko Prospex Sky


----------



## Palmettoman

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Laco and leather today. Have a great Friday everyone. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Happy FarerFriday


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

May The Force Be With You on this fliegerfriday


----------



## Derkdiggler

hbryant130 said:


> Sweet G-Shock! I've never seen that model.


Gw 2500 they are currently out of production and becoming harder to find at a reasonable price and in good condition...but not impossible. Nightly satellite sync with fantastic lume on the hands..yeah, one of my favorites.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage GL0123 on Brown Crazy Horse Leather

*







_


----------



## castlk

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage GL0123 on Brown Crazy Horse Leather

*







_


----------



## King_Neptune

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*








Ultra lightweight carbon case that utilizes a titanium core; Miyota 9015 automatic movement,
and probably the best lume in the industry that glows even in well lit rooms.


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster




----------



## Paul Ramon




----------



## ZM-73

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Panzera flieger for today.


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Starting the week with the Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 47


----------



## Mhutch

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Katruje

Not really a pilot's watch, but good enough to go to the moon, so why not!


----------



## REPPIN

Camguy said:


> View attachment 13110741


Man, I dont know if its your photography or what, but thats the best Ive ever seen that watch look! Amazing piece!


----------



## green_pea




----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Military47


----------



## darinronne

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

I got a new watch and my first Oris. The Oris Big Crown D.26 286 HB-RAG Limited Edition. I put it an a Haveston NATO.


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## green_pea




----------



## marko114

.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Haven't worn the 103 acrylic for a long time, since my wife has worn it for a year and half straight. Since she doesn't baby watches it acquired a few battle scars enroute. Gives the watch some extra character. 










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 47 Handaufzug


----------



## onastar1989

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Oops, photo not showing.


----------



## dm13

I wore my SpeedMaster TinTin on NATO for Hump Day today.


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage GL0124 on Brown Crazyhorse Leather*








_


----------



## castlk

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage GL0124 on Brown Crazyhorse Leather*








_


----------



## Trinityten

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## REPPIN

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dont see that one very often!


----------



## wkw

REPPIN said:


> Dont see that one very often!


Yes. It's an old model - spitfire UTC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darinronne

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Oris Big Crown D.26 286 HB-RAG


----------



## NocturnalWatch

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

.









Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

New strap









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## castlk




----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Tactico TC3.3


----------



## GUTuna

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Drudge

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Jeep99dad said:


> Alpina and DrunkArtStraps


Stunning!!! I have one inbound as we speak


----------



## Drudge

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

For today its a Seiko stylized pilot...


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Drudge said:


> Stunning!!! I have one inbound as we speak


Congrats


----------



## hoss

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*









This is what I'm wearing today.


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Evening switch to the Farer for dinner out with the fam









Turbo says Hi


----------



## wtma

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## motzbueddel

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Sinn 903 St B E. 










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 47 Handaufzug


----------



## umarrajs

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Jeep99dad said:


> Evening switch to the Farer for dinner out with the fam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turbo says Hi


Beautiful Watch, Mate.


----------



## umarrajs

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Double Post.


----------



## umarrajs

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Airman today:


----------



## umarrajs

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Airman today:


----------



## jarlleif

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Just got done with a trail run. Flying down hills I guess 

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## wtma

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## ZM-73

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Seiko Prospex


----------



## gringosteve

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Still rocking the Tisell










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gr8sw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Military47


----------



## COZ

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



darinronne said:


> I got a new watch and my first Oris. The Oris Big Crown D.26 286 HB-RAG Limited Edition. I put it an a Haveston NATO.
> 
> View attachment 13122191


Looks great Darin!


----------



## Waitsfornoman

Hammy khaki aviation pilot
Love the dial and hand integration on this design.


----------



## jam karet

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R1P

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## jam karet

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darinronne

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Oris Big Crown D.26 286 HB-RAG Limited Edition


----------



## montres

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## montres

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

del


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 47 Vintage Titan B-Muster


----------



## wongthian2

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

SINN 103 ti TESTAF
Sinn 103 montage cockpit by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## wongthian2

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

SINN 103 ti TESTAF
Sinn 103 montage cockpit by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

Counting down to quitting time using a '73 Benrus Type II, Class A (Marine Nationale/NDC style band). TGIF


----------



## Brucy

*WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Mr. Matic


----------



## soaking.fused

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Mhutch

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## wongthian2

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

outside shot by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## Drudge

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## w4tchnut

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Glycine Airman Base 22









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

My Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 47 Handaufzug and a cup off coffee is all I need to get me going


----------



## Topspin917

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## gr8sw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Humpday with the Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 47 Handaufzug


----------



## jam karet

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Guinand FO for today.









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

Hump day desk flying with a ‘60 Glycine Airman (Rowi Fixoflex band).


----------



## darinronne

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Oris Big Crown D.26 286 HB-RAG Limited Edition on a Colareb strap.


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## P51P28

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## sagialkobi

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



gr8sw said:


> View attachment 13158835


What a cool Sinn I've never seen one like it, what year is that from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KIP_NZ

It seems like a fat arrow kind of Friday here.


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Going monochrome on this fliegerfriday with the Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 47


----------



## Palmettoman

*WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

It's been awhile since I've worn my flieger. Feels good to be back on the wrist. Making good use of a red light this morning. Have a great Friday everyone!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 47 Vintage Titan B-Muster today


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Lazy sunday with the Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 47 Handaufzug


----------



## Mhutch

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Relo60

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Happy day


----------



## REPPIN

HaymondWong said:


> outside shot by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


great peice


----------



## KGampp

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Brucy said:


> Mr. Matic


I don't see too many Fortis watches, this is great looking!


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Crosswind Special Sport LE









Enviado desde mi Moto G (4) mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Andrei Mihaila

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

My only titanium watch and its gorgeous. And the lume is crazy!!! Way better than the lume on my nighthawk.


----------



## tommy_boy

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Schuhren Observer on a very comfy Martu bund:


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Distressed Kaki Canvas *


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 47 Handaufzug


----------



## motzbueddel

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Wearing my Laco Mannheim today. 










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Marigold

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brucy

*WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Speedy looks good on that strap Marigold!

Naval Aviator for me today


----------



## WatchProblem

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



P51P28 said:


> View attachment 13163713


What is this exactly? Really cool. Please and thank you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 47 Vintage Titan B-Muster on duty this fliegerfriday


----------



## dm13

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



WatchProblem said:


> What is this exactly? Really cool. Please and thank you.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks like an A-13A to me - do a google on that and you'll find plenty of info

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jam karet

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mouldgt

Bronze Steinhart Nav. B


----------



## TAG Fan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 47 Vintage Titan B-Muster on vintage flieger strap by Diaboliqstraps


----------



## Monkwearmouth

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

My new Steinhart. Loving it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Rbq

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## ZM-73

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Luna Pilot


----------



## Alwayslate707

For the hot weekend we had coming up I thought I would try out this NATO strap by straton watch co on my nighthawk I'm digging it.


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 47 Vintage Titan B-Muster again


----------



## jam karet

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Aachen Blau Strunde 42 :-! |>


----------



## onastar1989

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## weiserone

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Beautiful Breguet on classic strap. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tommy_boy

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

My custom Glyvicta on a GasGasBones strap.


----------



## franco60

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Stowa 90th Anniversary LE on WWII canvas (in front of Join or Die flag).









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 47 Handaufzug


----------



## R1P

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## weiserone




----------



## DMCBanshee

Wearing the new arrived, Hamilton Khaki Pioneer


----------



## oso2276

Fortis 









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jam karet

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onastar1989

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*









Snapped this yesterday, but wearing it again today.


----------



## tennesseean_87

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Seiko mod

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marigold

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage GL0124 on Brown Crazyhorse Leather *


----------



## castlk

*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage GL0124 on Brown Crazyhorse Leather *


----------



## Monkwearmouth

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El Duderino-NYC

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Rare Swiss made U.S. Military 1984 GG-W-113 Marathon by Gallet.
Only made for a year.


----------



## El Duderino-NYC

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Rare Swiss made U.S. Military 1984 GG-W-113 Marathon by Gallet.
Only made for a year.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

:-!


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 47 Vintage Titan B-Muster


----------



## Moss28

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## fray92

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Rocking both threes today


----------



## Dan Pierce

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

757 UTC on MN Mirage.
dP


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage GL0123 on Black Crazyhorse Leather
*


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Military 47


----------



## GUTuna

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## onastar1989

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Made my own automatic pilot watch from parts on eBay.


----------



## onastar1989

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Double post


----------



## dm13

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

IWC Mark XVII on BluShark Blu Steel NATO for the weekend!














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Monkwearmouth

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 47 Handaufzug


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arislan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Just finish a mod on my Orient Flight with a 2mm domed mineral crystal. Love the warping










Sent from my E6683 using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 47 Handaufzug


----------



## Triton9

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Relo60

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Glycine Airman "Triple 12" ✈


----------



## thejollywatcher

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onastar1989

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Triton9 said:


>


I love this!


----------



## R1P

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you don't mind me asking, what is your wrist size?


----------



## manofrolex

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Vintage today


----------



## jah

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

RAF


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 47 Handaufzug


----------



## thejollywatcher

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



R1P said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what is your wrist size?


6.5" flat.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

New to me grail, Zenith type 20....


----------



## Maddog1970

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Double


----------



## Maddog1970

Zenith Type 20


----------



## Maddog1970

double


----------



## EL_GEEk

Zeno Watch Basel Big Pilot LE









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage GL0124 on Distressed Kaki Canvas*


----------



## castlk

*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage GL0124 on Distressed Kaki Canvas 
*


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 47 Vintage Titan B-Muster


----------



## darinronne

Oris Big Crown D.26 286 HB-RAG Limited Edition on a B&R Bands Rosewood Croco.


----------



## darinronne

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Oris Big Crown D.26 286 HB-RAG Limited Edition on a B&R Bands Rosewood Croco.


----------



## Maddog1970

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

This again


----------



## Maddog1970

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

x2


----------



## R1P

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Same, on a different strap:


----------



## oso2276

IWC









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rmeron

Just put on my Air Blue Bravo for an evening out.


----------



## Maddog1970

Zenith again, different strap.....


----------



## Maddog1970

x2 again


----------



## pebe

Alpina Startimer Big Seconds










Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Prospex Sky


----------



## WatchProblem

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

This today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

fliegerfriday with the Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 47 Vintage Titan B-Muster


----------



## copemanphoto

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Just got this one last Monday. Very happy with it.


----------



## darklight111

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Maddog1970

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Still in my own pilot heaven with my Zenith.....the lume of this thing is seikolike!


----------



## Maddog1970

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

o| Double post is driving me nuts!


----------



## watchdaddy1

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

It's FRIYAY 

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Andykro

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Hello guys, Vertigo Pilot One









Inviato dal mio BND-L21 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## castlk




----------



## Monkwearmouth

Steinhart










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 47 Handaufzug


----------



## Puck

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Tourby pilot.


----------



## Monkwearmouth

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart - and IPA 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## cmann_97

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Fortis Recon









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Zenith again for me..


----------



## Maddog1970

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

x2


----------



## castlk

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## castlk




----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

NavB Chrono 47 Limited Gold Edition, took me a long time to find this one, so happy to finally have it in the collection.


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav.B Chrono Limited Gold Edition


----------



## YanKristian

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## ZM-73

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Bulova Accutron A-15


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav.B 47 Chrono LGE on the wrist


----------



## Droyal

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

I presume this would serve a pilot very well.


----------



## green_pea




----------



## castlk




----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Eggsy

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Poljot Aviator 1 on Hirsch Grand Duke










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jarlleif

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Snapped this picture during a short break at work. Really love the unique design of the airman!

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onastar1989

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## castlk




----------



## Andykro

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Vertigo Pilot One Reverse Panda









Inviato dal mio BND-L21 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Topspin917

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## paulie8777

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Le Petit Prince. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## El Duderino-NYC

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

1984 Marathon Gallet GG-W-113 U.S. - Hacking / H3 Tritium.
Only made for a year 1984-1985.

Marathon


----------



## El Duderino-NYC

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

1984 Marathon Gallet GG-W-113 U.S. - Hacking / H3 Tritium.
Only made for a year 1984-1985.

http://www.broadarrow.net/marathon.htm


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav.B Chrono 47 Limited Gold Edition, 7th day in a row on my wrist, just can't get enough of this one


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

:-!


----------



## Sotelodon

My Hamilton, just arrived this Wednesday


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 47 Vintage Titan B-Muster to start the week


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Mhutch

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Double post.


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 47 Handaufzug


----------



## vortex968

Today I reunite with my Speedbird GMT


----------



## bearcats7777

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*









On Wrist Today - *Luminox P-38 Lightning Chrono on a Di-Modell Pilot strap*


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

The crown jewel of my collection at this time,a watch that IMO truly captures the essence of the Red Planet!


----------



## Maddog1970

New bronze Laco Friedrichshafen...love it


----------



## Maddog1970

double posting on some threads, but not others!...it’s official, I surrender!


----------



## Derkdiggler

E8ArmyDiver said:


> The crown jewel of my collection at this time,a watch that IMO truly captures the essence of the Red Planet!


Awesome.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma




----------



## wtma

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## STEELINOX

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Zenith Pilot Type 20 Extra Special 40mm Blue Dial.


----------



## flydiver

blue angels Navihawk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlow28

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

On Haveston M-1944C STRAP









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## onastar1989

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav.B Chrono 47 Ltd Gold Edition


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Military47


----------



## bearcats7777

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*









On Wrist Today - *Seiko Flightmaster SNA411 "Flighty"*


----------



## green_pea




----------



## GMT_Bezel

really like this cw


----------



## ncmoto




----------



## Palmettoman

Münster on Haveston









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

fliegerfriday with the Steinhart Nav.B Chrono Ltd Gold Edition


----------



## wkw

Archimede Pilot 39H

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Flieger Friday....


----------



## Monkwearmouth

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

My Steinhart. Superb quality. Absolute bargain. Love it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## castlk




----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Nav B-Uhr 47 Handaufzug


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Military47


----------



## COZ

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotblack Desiato

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Yaeger Delta Sector









Doc Savage


----------



## green_pea




----------



## wtma




----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav.B Chrono 47 Ltd Gold Edition


----------



## Maddog1970

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Bronze Laco Friedrichshafen


----------



## Maddog1970

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

:rodekaart....double post


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## castlk




----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav-B 47 Vintage Titan B-Muster


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Hotblack Desiato said:


> Yaeger Delta Sector
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doc Savage


That's a great looking piece!  Never seen one. I like it a lot! May I ask where did you bought it, price maybe?

Poslano sa mog LG-H870 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## VStephenson

New one this week


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

Beautiful sunny day really brings out the dial on this one...


----------



## castlk




----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

fliegerfriday with the Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 47 Vintage Titan B-Muster


----------



## trueairspeed

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Guinand ASFlieger

Have a nice weekend everybody!


----------



## jarlleif

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## 762x51




----------



## sangamos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

Saturday mourning,I love weekends...Type B this mourning...


----------



## ncmoto

green_pea said:


> View attachment 13269793


a big gun...


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dm13

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Wearing my TinTin for Speedy Saturday! The Speedy is such a comfortable watch to wear, so I decided to see how my IWC Mark XVII bracelet (a micro adjustable bracelet and the most comfortable bracelet I've ever worn) would work on my speedy TinTin. It fits perfectly except the end links want to rotate up a mm or so when the watch is facing downwards - I think I can use a small piece of double sided tape to prevent that, but I like the way it looks. I think the checkerboard links compliment the red/white checkerboard dial and it is super comfortable! Speedys are a hoot to own because they look good on so many






different bracelets and straps!













































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## onastar1989

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



NocturnalWatch said:


> That's a great looking piece!  Never seen one. I like it a lot! May I ask where did you bought it, price maybe?
> 
> Poslano sa mog LG-H870 koristeći Tapatalk


I like those, too.
Long Island Watch has several styles of NB Yeager watches starting at $600


----------



## stbob

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## stbob




----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Wore my Alpina this afternoon









And yesterday afternoon too


----------



## Drudge

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 47 Handaufzug


----------



## Triggers Broom

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Mhutch

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## NocturnalWatch

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



onastar1989 said:


> I like those, too.
> Long Island Watch has several styles of NB Yeager watches starting at $600


Watchmann.com have several models of NB Yeager on sale for 325$!

Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## bearcats7777

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*









On Wrist Today - *Luminox GMT 5023 SXC PC Carbon*


----------



## Monkwearmouth

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Hope everyone has a great Tuesday. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

Back to the Mars 500 Chronograph for the next few days!


----------



## ZM-73

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Panzera ARADO SPIRIT 2016


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Yesterdays shot, didn't have time to post it but here it is now, the Steinhart Nav.B Chrono 47 Ltd Gold Edition


----------



## COZ

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

New acquisition...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## castlk




----------



## joseph80

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Monkwearmouth

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Christopher Ward UTC Worldtimer










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Laco


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## castlk




----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav.B Chrono 47 Ltd Gold Edition


----------



## Mach68

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

IWC 377724:


----------



## jam karet

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



castlk said:


> View attachment 13300805


Hi yhu

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mach68

IWC 377724:


----------



## Mach68

IWC 377724:


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

This has become my weekend afternoon watch...


----------



## gringosteve

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gringosteve

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## manofrolex

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## CM HUNTER

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Going super simple for my birthday today.


----------



## jam karet

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Marrin

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

This watch makes me LOVE noon as everything on the dial line up perfectly









Sent from my SLA-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 47 Handaufzug


----------



## Stevaroni

Alpina...


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Good morning ☀

Started with my old Breitling Jupiter Pilot, my 28-year companion


----------



## Relo60

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Glycine Airman D12 to honour my brother, a fighter pilot. An officer and a gentleman. It's been 19 years bro.









My brother's Breitling.


----------



## Burgs

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning ☀
> 
> Started with my old Breitling Jupiter Pilot, my 28-year companion


Jeepdad,

You have the most amazing watches!


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 47 Handaufzug


----------



## househalfman

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

New watch alert!


----------



## parsig9

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## manofrolex

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Triggers Broom

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 47 Handaufzug


----------



## ThaWatcher

Stowa TO2!


----------



## ThaWatcher

Stowa TO2!


----------



## Maddog1970

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Balling today


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Maddog1970

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

My pilots.....


----------



## Maddog1970

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

double


----------



## StufflerMike

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Stowa today on a WatchBandit Nato


----------



## ThaWatcher

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Maddog1970 said:


> My pilots.....
> 
> View attachment 13322575


That's a nice trio you got there!


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav.B Chrono 47 Ltd Gold Edition on Jacobstraps padded black nubuck strap


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

double post


----------



## Maddog1970

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



ThaWatcher said:


> That's a nice trio you got there!


Thanks......really loving the bronze cased ones, thinking about adding a bronze diver back into the collection....


----------



## Maddog1970

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

X2


----------



## HenningKC

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Tisell 40mm Flieger with a Miyota 9015. A surprisingly good watch for its price!


----------



## StufflerMike

Stowa Flieger Klassik 40 NLND (an older model with black hands, handwinding)


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 47 Vintage Titan B-Muster


----------



## w4tchnut

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Airman base 22









Sent from my MotoG(5) using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Nivada aviator


----------



## anabuki

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

















Glycine, 100th Anniversary of Polish Air Forces


----------



## anabuki




----------



## ZM-73

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Bulova A-15


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav.B Chrono 47 Ltd Gold Edition on the wrist


----------



## manofrolex

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Get you some of that pilot


----------



## Mhutch

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## yellowbear

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 47 Vintage Titan B-Muster


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav.B Chrono 47 Ltd Gold Edition


----------



## onastar1989

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Marigold

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

My new beater watch.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## anabuki

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## batman1345

Hello from Greece!!










Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## James Haury

It was really hard to do and took a long time. I now have Sully Sullenberger strapped to my wrist.He has so far prevented me using a camera though he says it's too humiliating.-



I can't lift my wrist though, so I'm going to unstrap him and run away really,really fast 1, 2, 3.. I hope he never tells Tom Hanks.https://www.watchuseek.com/images/smilies/rollingeyes.gif


----------



## James Haury

I first went back in time and asked Amelia Earheart but the look she gave led me to retract my plans.-






I couldn't tell if she was really angry or really, really, super interested.She had this gleam in her eye. So,I ran away. I could hear her laughter like silver bells. She chased me all the way back to the time machine. I closed and bolted the door then hit the return button. I hope they find her and Fred Noonan and finally solve the mystery. I think the IJN captured, imprisoned and killed them both.That's the theory that makes sense to me.-
View attachment 13345507
I'll wear this watch today.
View attachment 13345507
mouse over the photo for specs.https://www.watchuseek.com/images/icons/confused.gif I really do not understand why you want me to wear a Pilot? But okay, I'll try again


----------



## lightspire




----------



## ConSeanery

Sporting this Seiko SNKE53 Flieger mod I just finished with a second hand delete. Looks pretty slick in my opinion.


----------



## Memorybabe62

Spent the day with my MKII Hawkinge ...


----------



## 5imon L

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



twintop said:


> Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 47 Vintage Titan B-Muster
> 
> View attachment 13325781


beautiful combo, who's the strap maker?

thanks


----------



## Wahlaoeh

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



onastar1989 said:


> View attachment 13340617


Lovely. What watch is this?

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## onastar1989

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Wahlaoeh said:


> Lovely. What watch is this?
> 
> Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


Thank you!
I put it together myself from parts on eBay for about $150. After searching for a pilot with coin edged case (Hamilton Team Earth, Gigandot) I found this case by Parnis. It has a Miyota auto movement that is actually the most accurate in my collection. It has lost only 4 seconds in one week. Cheers.


----------



## COZ

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Just back from morning bike ride, 43 min., 18 sec, ha!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



5imon L said:


> beautiful combo, who's the strap maker?
> 
> thanks


Strap is made by Joe from Diaboliqstraps.


----------



## cowbel

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

This one. Does any of you know it ?









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## ArticMan




----------



## Linear

My DIY mostly-blacked-out pilot. I thought the orange skeleton hands would give it a different pop of color.









Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## t minus

Wearing this Citizen right now.....


----------



## castlk




----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Denesenko

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

My custom Pilot


----------



## Anatoly

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Archimede









Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki




----------



## anabuki

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## ZM-73

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Hamilton Khaki Pilot Pioneer


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav.B Chrono 47 Ltd Gold Edition


----------



## Palmettoman

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Laco today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anatoly

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Stowa









Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## castlk




----------



## StufflerMike

Dekla this SAT


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma

Hamilton Khaki Point Pioneer Chronograph


----------



## castlk

*Citizen Eco Drive Skyhawk AT Blue Angels Edition*


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

*Citizen Eco Drive Skyhawk AT Blue Angels Edition*


----------



## happyscrappyheropup

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Bulova A15.









-- Wayne


----------



## jam karet

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

My trusty Steinhart










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andykro

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Today, Vertigo Pilot One Reverse Panda









Inviato dal mio BND-L21 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## castlk

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 47 Vintage Titan B-Muster


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

double post


----------



## Spiffy

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*








Steinhart Nav. B-Uhr II 44mm paired with a midnight blue NATO.


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Speedbird 3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Fliegerfriday with Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 47 Handaufzug


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav.B Chrono 47 Ltd Gold Edition


----------



## Anatoly

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Archimede 45mm Automatik on water snake custom made strap...I usually wear this strap on my Stowa, but still looks pretty sweet with the Archimede.









Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## charlie__

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

The humble quartz Seiko SNN231, but on a better aftermarket strap that classes it up quite well. Could wish for lumed numerals, longer hands (and less of a chapter ring), proper screw down pushers, recessed subdials, many things. On the plus side, it's simple, understated and reliable, so finds a niche.
ATTACH=CONFIG]13383569[/ATTACH]

- - - Updated - - -

The humble quartz Seiko SNN231, but on a better aftermarket strap that classes it up quite well. Could wish for lumed numerals, longer hands (and less of a chapter ring), proper screw down pushers, recessed subdials, many things. On the plus side, it's simple, understated and reliable, so finds a niche.
ATTACH=CONFIG]13383569[/ATTACH]


----------



## rapsac1971

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

756 on grey nato


----------



## Anatoly

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Dortmund today









Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Relo60

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## al358

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Longines for me today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmeron

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

I broke out my Air Blue Bravo, haven't worn her in a few months. I'm not used to automatics, being a quartz guy, but in all fairness I'll give her a fair chance.


----------



## t minus

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

This Timex IQ


----------



## onastar1989

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



charlie__ said:


> The humble quartz Seiko SNN231, but on a better aftermarket strap that classes it up quite well. Could wish for lumed numerals, longer hands (and less of a chapter ring), proper screw down pushers, recessed subdials, many things. On the plus side, it's simple, understated and reliable, so finds a niche.
> ATTACH=CONFIG]13383569[/ATTACH]
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> The humble quartz Seiko SNN231, but on a better aftermarket strap that classes it up quite well. Could wish for lumed numerals, longer hands (and less of a chapter ring), proper screw down pushers, recessed subdials, many things. On the plus side, it's simple, understated and reliable, so finds a niche.
> ATTACH=CONFIG]13383569[/ATTACH]


Looks great. I almost got that chrono but opted for the B dial instead. SNN215. Cheers.


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

*Timex Military Field Watch on Brown Leather *


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Military47


----------



## Mototime

My new Sinn 103


----------



## Dowantwatches

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

My Avro Arrow 50th anniversary limited edition quartz.








- - - Updated - - -

My Avro Arrow 50th anniversary limited edition quartz.


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

'73 Benrus, Type II, Class A all the way.


----------



## Triton9

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

IWC Mark XVIII


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav.B Chrono 47 Ltd Gold Edition


----------



## happyscrappyheropup

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Smiths on Colareb Venezia.









-- Wayne


----------



## ZM-73

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Bulova Accutron A-15


----------



## happyscrappyheropup

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



ZM-73 said:


> Bulova Accutron A-15


Don't see these very often, I have one that doesn't get much wrist time. It would be a better daily wearer if they lumed the entire hour/minute hands and didn't put the lume on the tail of the seconds hand.

New arrival for me on a Blushark nato.


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 47 Vintage Titan B-Muster


----------



## ZM-73

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



happyscrappyheropup said:


> Don't see these very often, I have one that doesn't get much wrist time. It would be a better daily wearer if they lumed the entire hour/minute hands and didn't put the lume on the tail of the seconds hand.
> 
> New arrival for me on a Blushark nato.
> 
> View attachment 13400503
> 
> 
> View attachment 13400505


It is strange how watch makers can do such a great job on their watches and either skimp or do a bad job with the lume.


----------



## parsig9

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## thejames1

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

6B Scramble









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## rapsac1971

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


----------



## BEEG

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

I have some troubles deciding lately...


----------



## happyscrappyheropup

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



ZM-73 said:


> It is strange how watch makers can do such a great job on their watches and either skimp or do a bad job with the lume.


Agreed. Why bother with lume if it isn't applied thick or complete enough to be useful?


----------



## flydiver

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Blue Angel's nighthawk









Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

Hamilton FAPD 5101, Type 1 Navigation (1970).


----------



## customlegend

Bremont solo


----------



## CFI care

Breitling Navitimer 1884 limited edition gets all the wrist time.


----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## yankeexpress

Khaki Pioneer


----------



## happyscrappyheropup

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Airman 18 hasn't left the wrist since it arrived on Thursday.


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## djveroff

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

oris skeleton Wilson automatic!


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 47 Handaufzug


----------



## Jeep99dad

TockrTuesday 
Always love wearing this beautiful blue dial.


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

TockrTuesday 
Always love wearing this beautiful blue dial.


----------



## Palmettoman

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

I don't wear this nearly as often as I should.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Upstater

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Arrived in the mail today!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pyiyha

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Still on a honeymoon phase with my mark xv.
On a horween #8 Catalyst Leatherworks strap; very soft and perfect fit, Thanks Nick!


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 47 Vintage Titan B-Muster


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



twintop said:


> Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 47 Vintage Titan B-Muster
> 
> View attachment 13414737


What a great looking Watch


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*







​


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 47 Handaufzug


----------



## Palmettoman

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Upstater

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

A longtime favorite out on a fresh NATO!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Tockr Air Defender


----------



## castlk

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Military47 on green suede shoes


----------



## endotreated

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Pilot. Military.




























Trying this military-style canvas strap.

Does it look like it works on the watch?


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

A fav of mine


----------



## Andykro

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Vertigo Pilot One









Inviato dal mio BND-L21 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## smfd14

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

The Aviator, Smith's Flight Team, Professional Chronograph, Limited Edition.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jarlleif

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

That's a really unique looking watch. I love how they did the hours counter. And yes, the strap looks great.



endotreated said:


> Pilot. Military.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying this military-style canvas strap.
> 
> Does it look like it works on the watch?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## VyCanisMikey

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*









GSAR Anthricite


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Barry S

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Airman Base 22 GA


----------



## Barry S

Airman Base 22 GA


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Alpina Startimer tonight


----------



## VyCanisMikey

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*









This old watch. Keeps pretty good time. I wish I could find an old style nato like this one has. The weave and texture is different from all of the new kinds.


----------



## jimiwilli

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav.B Chrono 47 Ltd Gold Edition


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Barry S said:


> Airman Base 22 GA


Nice watch !

I always like A-6E Intruder. Thanks for the pics

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

28-08-2018 100th Anniversary of the Polish Air Forces


----------



## anabuki

28-08-2018, 100th Anniversary of the Polish Air Forces


----------



## Monkwearmouth

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S




----------



## Barry S

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 47 Handaufzug


----------



## smfd14

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

For Wednesday, The Zenith, Pilot, Type 20.


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## ShaggyDog

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Tockr


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Marathon Navigator (1990) on Eulit Perlon.


----------



## hongkongtaipan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Glycine Airman GL0150








​


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav.B Chrono 47 Ltd Gold Edition


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav.B Chrono 47 Ltd Gold Edition on my favorite Steinhart flinger strap


----------



## Andykro

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Vertigo Pilot One Reverse Panda









Inviato dal mio BND-L21 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## sasilm2

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

That Sinn is gorgeous! Wow


Jeep99dad said:


> Tockr


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jimiwilli

*WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## t minus

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Citizen Avion sharing wrist time yesterday and for Sunday with another Citizen GMT.


----------



## yankeexpress

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Monkwearmouth

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Barry S




----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



jimiwilli said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's super hot


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## wtma

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Archimede GMT


----------



## wtma




----------



## manofrolex

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## castlk

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## tantric

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










The perfectly sized (for my wrist) Speedbird III from TimeFactors

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 47 Vintage Titan B-Muster


----------



## tommy_boy

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Chillin' and grillin'

[URL="


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Military47 enjoying some late summer sun


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Tockr Air Defender


----------



## Barry S

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Bulova A-15 LE


----------



## Barry S

Bulova A-15 LE


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## nodnar

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

This one









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## JL Pettimore

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

There are some really nice watches in this thread. My humble contribution:


----------



## Amadeus556

My Fortis B42 Black Official Cosmonauts Chronograph.


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## tommy_boy

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Stowa Klassik 40 for flieger Friday:


----------



## nodnar

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Piloting my bike today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav.B Chrono 47 Ltd Gold Edition


----------



## Droyal

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Popped this on this afternoon.


----------



## parsig9

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Airman Base 22 GA


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 47 Handaufzug


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*









Tisell 40mm A-dial for me today.


----------



## jimiwilli

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Jeep99dad said:


> That's super hot


Thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimiwilli

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



jmanlay said:


>


That dial 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimiwilli

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Jeep99dad said:


> Tockr Air Defender


I'm seriously considering one of these

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



jimiwilli said:


> I'm seriously considering one of these
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Loving mine.
Can't wait to try the Panda and green models. Should have a Panda next week


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*









Bulova A-15, their homage to a 1944 Bulova prototype navigator the US Army Air Force declined to purchase.


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Military47


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Air Defender on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## jimiwilli

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav.B Chrono 47 Ltd Gold Edition


----------



## Relo60

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Relo60

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Jeep99dad said:


> Air Defender on DrunkArtStraps canvas


Such a nice watch,Brice. Love your taste in watches|>. Now you made me google TOCKr;-)


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Relo60 said:


> Such a nice watch,Brice. Love your taste in watches|>. Now you made me google TOCKr;-)


Thanks buddy.  initially i was not considering it due to size but the L2L is short for a 45 and i tried one on at my AD. Decided to give it a go and ends up I wear it a lot. It's fun. Cool shape/profile. The new Panda news blasted case is gonna rock as will the green. 
If u want one let me know.


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## hongkongtaipan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Alpina Startimer Pilot Navy Big Date AL-280NS4S6B







​


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 47 Vintage Titan B-Muster


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Tonight I'm wearing the awesome Sinn 103 on a Horween English Tan Dublin Leather by DrunkArtStraps  that Watch is a strap monster


----------



## tommy_boy

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Stowa Klassik 40 on OEM mesh:


----------



## endotreated

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

New custom strap!


----------



## watchcrank_tx

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



watchcrank said:


> Tisell 40mm A-dial for me today.


Wearing its B-dial sibling today:


----------



## pierch

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

∆ I've been wearing mine the whole week.









Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar

*WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*









Der große Flieger chronograph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 47 Handaufzug


----------



## King_Neptune

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Just released Tuesday. Just picked up from the factory today.b-)


----------



## hongkongtaipan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Alpina Startimer Pilot Swiss Chronograph Big Date AL-372BGR4S6







​


----------



## castlk

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## copemanphoto

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Damasko DA36 for today and ..........










Cheers, Mike.


----------



## endotreated

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Rockin' it! Love this old friend.


----------



## KO_81

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav.B Chrono 47 Ltd Gold Edition, just love the way those hands pop


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



watchcrank said:


> Wearing its B-dial sibling today:
> 
> View attachment 13477205


That's sweet


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



endotreated said:


> Rockin' it! Love this old friend.


Nice pilot


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Have a great day guys. Rain rain rain  here. 
Tockr on the bracelet for the first time. Makes it wear a bit larger but very comfortable and like the integrated look too.


----------



## endotreated

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Jeep99dad said:


> Nice pilot


Loooool I didn't notice I posted in wrong thread until I got notification of you quoting my post now.

Yes, I like to wear that one when I'm flying under deep oceans.


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



endotreated said:


> Loooool I didn't notice I posted in wrong thread until I got notification of you quoting my post now.
> 
> Yes, I like to wear that one when I'm flying under deep oceans.


 all good. Post it away. Always love seeing the older PO. My 2500D is probably my most missed watch


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnwooten72

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

delete


----------



## johnwooten72

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Sinn 857 S on Jack Foster Essex Strap


----------



## King_Neptune

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

LUM-TEC Super Combat B4 with X1 grade Superluminova


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## ZM-73

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Junkers


----------



## endotreated

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Jeep99dad said:


> all good. Post it away. Always love seeing the older PO. My 2500D is probably my most missed watch


Here I'll redeem myself.


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



endotreated said:


> Here I'll redeem myself.


That's awesome. Loving that dial.

Btw i posted my pilot on the dive watch thread yesterday


----------



## endotreated

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Jeep99dad said:


> That's awesome. Loving that dial.
> 
> Btw i posted my pilot on the dive watch thread yesterday


Ha! That's what you get.

Yea it's a beauty!


----------



## King_Neptune

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



endotreated said:


>


I'm currently looking for an alternative to the OEM Breitling 24mm Croc strap for a "non-Breitling" project. The ones I've found so far don't meet my needs. May I ask which brand or strap maker that one is from?


----------



## endotreated

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



qa_ii said:


> I'm currently looking for an alternative to the OEM Breitling 24mm Croc strap for a "non-Breitling" project. The ones I've found so far don't meet my needs. May I ask which brand or strap maker that one is from?


Sure thing.

It's a custom made strap.

This particular one is made by ziczac leather but there are plenty of good makers out there. Aaron Bespoke is highly spoken of.


----------



## King_Neptune

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



endotreated said:


> Sure thing.
> 
> It's a custom made strap.
> 
> This particular one is made by ziczac leather but there are plenty of good makers out there. Aaron Bespoke is highly spoken of.


Zicrac has what I need. Thanks!


----------



## Marigold

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denesenko

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

My custom Pilot with Hamilton 917


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Back to the 103 but trying a different strap today. Can't stay away from this watch very long it seems. But new arrival tomorrow so we'll see 

How do you like this strap on it ?


----------



## nodnar

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

^ looks good

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

My A-13A on a canvas from redrockstraps, cut from a British RAF duffle bag from 1957:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 47 Handaufzug


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Been wearing the Tockr this morning and will soon change to a much anticipated arrival

This blue dial is awesome and the orange hands really pop nicely. The bracelet works super well.


----------



## manofrolex

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## tennesseean_87

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Dagaz dial in snk807

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patmine

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## fvc74

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## rob9765

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Stowa gets a lot more wrist time now that it's riding on cordovan.


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anatoly

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Dortmund









Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Air Blue Delta Chrono Grey PVD







​


----------



## fogbound

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Topspin917

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Old tech vs New tech
Steinhart Nav.B Chrono 47 Ltd Gold Edition vs iPhone8Plus


----------



## Anatoly

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Stowa on a new custom made strap









Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## GUTuna

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Biatec Corsair CS03


----------



## hongkongtaipan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Citizen Eco-Drive Blue Angels Skyhawk A-T JY0040-59L







​


----------



## King_Neptune

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## hongkongtaipan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Alpina Startimer Pilot Chronograph AL372BGMLY4FBS6







​


----------



## Anatoly

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Stowa









Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav.B Chrono 47 Ltd Gold Edition


----------



## Victory Pants

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Laco Friedrichshaven on a Strap Smith


----------



## fogbound

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



GUTuna said:


> Biatec Corsair CS03
> 
> View attachment 13492737
> View attachment 13492739


Gorgeous watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

PRS-22 Speedbird III









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cowbel

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

The Gavox Avidiver on a Gavox 29cm nato grey strap









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Seiko Flightmaster


----------



## hongkongtaipan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Alpina Startimer Pilot Swiss Chronograph Big Date AL-372BS4S6B







​


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

A handful of fliegers


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gringosteve

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Cheap watch, expensive jacket










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Monkwearmouth

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tantric

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Speedbird on a recently acquired Erika's MN










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joepac

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Breaking in a new Wenger pilot leather strap on my Hamilton Khaki Aviation 38mm. I think it fits the whole aesthetic.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Topspin917 said:


> View attachment 13490725


That looks great


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Tockr Air Defender


----------



## jarlleif

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Monkwearmouth said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What's the brand/model of this? It looks great!

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Thanks! It is the bundeswehr chrono which was a project of the f71 affordable watches forum on WUS a couple of years ago. The project was led by a number of members with the rest of us voting on design elements. I don't know if there are any left, but you could pm member HKED and ask.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 47 Handaufzug


----------



## hongkongtaipan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Citizen Eco-Drive Nighthawk BJ7000-52L







​


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## fogbound

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Glycine Airman No 1









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## endotreated

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## fogbound

*WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Double post


----------



## Stevaroni

alpina...


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Stevaroni said:


> alpina...


That's an awesome chrono.


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 47 Vintage Titan B-Muster


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## fogbound

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav.B Chrono 47 Ltd Gold Edition


----------



## Anatoly

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Stowa again...









Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## Victory Pants

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*








Laco Friedrichshaven


----------



## jam karet

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Crosswind Special LE Sport A44355









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R1P

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## hongkongtaipan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

This Filson Scout F0110000334 was Filson's take on a classic WWII pilot watch. Filson is now defunct, I think. The watches were made by Shinola for the Filson outdoor clothing and sporting goods company, and although I liked their products more than the more expensive Shinola watches, the brand did not survive. I swapped out the dark brown strap with my green Filson Dutch Harbor watch because I thought the honey-colored strap that came on the Scout looked better on that watch, and vice versa.
















​


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## MDT IT

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Fortis for today..


----------



## endotreated

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Anatoly

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Airboss Mach 4









Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## t minus

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Enjoying this nice watch....


----------



## Relo60

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Tuesday:-!


----------



## Anatoly

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Laco Dortmund









Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Military47


----------



## NocturnalWatch

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Relo60 said:


> Tuesday:-!
> 
> View attachment 13525927
> View attachment 13525929


That's pretty deep footprint  How tight do you wear your watches? 
Not really a pilot, but close. Forgiven?









Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## joseph80

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## watchcrank_tx

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Wearing CP-2 again today, trying out different straps (here on an inexpensive piece of Chromexcel). Basic version, not the flyback:


----------



## King_Neptune

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 47 Vintage Titan B-Muster


----------



## endotreated

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## watchcrank_tx

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

A-13A!


----------



## COZ

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

May may not be true pilot, but new acquisition so here ya go...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## endotreated

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Brucy

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Have a good one!


----------



## ZM-73

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Hamilton Khaki


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav.B Chrono 47 Ltd Gold Edition


----------



## hongkongtaipan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Junkers 150 Years Hugo Junkers Chronograph Alarm Watch 6684-1







​


----------



## cirdec

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Laco Heidelberg 39mm


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R1P

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Alpina Startimer big date


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## happyscrappyheropup

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Glycine Airman 18 on Gas Gas Bones strap.









-- Wayne


----------



## manofrolex

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Big fan of this one at my max size but love it nonetheless


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## hongkongtaipan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Glycine Airman GMT GL0151







​


----------



## manofrolex

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## flatbows

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IWC1987

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Iwc petit prince









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Yesterday









Today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anatoly

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Enjoying a cool evening outside...









Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## watchcrank_tx

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

A-13A for the evening (photo snapped this morning):


----------



## 5277

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

with C51-1 movement


----------



## Larry23

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

DC66


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav.B Chrono 47 Ltd Gold Edition


----------



## tommy_boy

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Stowa Klassik 40, brushed case, on OEM bracelet which makes in kinda toolish, IMO.


----------



## 5277

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

old boy from 1969/70
but top function


----------



## ctool

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Zeno Pilot Navigator.









Funny story. Apple Watch wearing girl at a cafe asked why I wear a dumb watch. I showed her the movement. She made a weird face, then said the watch must be 100+ years old since it doesn't use batteries.


----------



## watchcrank_tx

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

HKEd reproduction of the Sea-Gull's 1963 chronograph. Very different from what we typically think of as a pilot watch these days, but the original was developed for the pilots of the PLA:


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav.B Chrono 47 Ltd Gold Edition


----------



## Ed the Grocer

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

CWC RN Air Fleet Arm chronograph reissued, fitted with the Valjoux 7765 :


----------



## Ed the Grocer

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

CWC RN Air Fleet Arm chronograph reissued, fitted with the Valjoux 7765 :

View attachment 13547631


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## 5277

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

a drivers watch from 1971,hope is ok ?


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 47 Vintage Titan B-Muster


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

:-!


----------



## 5277

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

every time is Sinn time


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav.B Chrono 47 Ltd Gold Edition


----------



## watchcrank_tx

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Tisell B-dial B-Uhr today, 40mm, Miyota 9015, sapphire, $200, no complaints:









Used to think I might upgrade to a Stowa someday, but I'm wearing B-Uhrs less often these days, so perhaps I never will.


----------



## fogbound

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CSanter

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Bronze Archimede 39

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anatoly

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

I cant get enough of this combo...










Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## watchcrank_tx

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

A-13A today:


----------



## edwood

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Mark xviii


----------



## Dr. Robert

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Happy Saturday from me and le cafe homies









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Sinn 103st


----------



## castlk

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## hongkongtaipan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Glycine Airman GMT GL0150







​


----------



## 5277

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

very early Sinn from 1961
and a caliber 321 from 1946 in 35mm case


----------



## motzbueddel

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Starting the week with my blue Sinn 103 on OEM silicon strap.

All the best,

Steffen









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Free Fall

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Trying out a vintage MN on Sinn EZM1.1...hmmmm


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

The honeymoon never ends...


----------



## fogbound

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Alpina Startimer Pilot Automatic Sunstar AL-525GB4S6B






​


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 47 Handaufzug


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

LE Panda Air Defender


----------



## Watch Free Fall

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Have To Try The New Strap On Everything b-)







(Sinn 857 UTC VFR, Erika's Vintage MN)


----------



## endotreated

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










The Little Prince pilot.


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## 5277

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Today is EZM time


----------



## mali

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Oris Royal Flying Doctor Service L.E.
Really this one is a flieger, medical (pulsations counter), gmt, and diver (compressor case and screwed crowns).









Enviado desde mi SM-G950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jwpgur

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*









Chronomat 44! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onastar1989

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## soaking.fused

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Happened upon this older pic of my DA36 and wanted to post it up.


----------



## ctool

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

My beater watch. Cheap and reliable.


----------



## manofrolex

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## hongkongtaipan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Alpina Startimer Pilot Chronograph AL372BGMLY4FBS6







​


----------



## 5277

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

blue day on a fuzzy red carpet


----------



## motzbueddel

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Guinand FO! 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav.B Chrono 47 Ltd Gold Edition


----------



## Lee_K

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

I've been thinking about getting one of these for two years now, and finally was able to see one in the metal at an AD.


----------



## fogbound

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## ShaggyDog

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Military47


----------



## fogbound

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Free Fall

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

A new strap is a blast b-)


----------



## hongkongtaipan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Alpina Startimer Pilot Swiss Chronograph Big Date AL-372BGR4S6







​


----------



## onastar1989

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## watchcrank_tx

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Bulova A15 today, modern reissue in homage to an unpurchased WWII Bulova prototype for the US Army Air Force:


----------



## oso2276

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Airman 1









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## gringosteve

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Moody shot from my "cabin"










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Sprint Veloce

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

b-);-)


----------



## hongkongtaipan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Alpina Startimer Pilot Automatic Sunstar AL-525GB4S6B







​


----------



## t minus

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

I think that my new Edifice qualifies as a pilot's watch.


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 47 Vintage Titan B-Muster


----------



## anrex

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Christoph 40 tribute


----------



## YODAHAWK

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grizzlebar

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Bertucci A-5P


----------



## grizzlebar

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## fogbound

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Landed 5 hours ago. Airman 18 GMT Gradient Blue.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## marko114

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Skyhawk














Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## onastar1989

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

42mm handwound B dial pilot I made from parts on eBay for about $90


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## hongkongtaipan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Alpina Startimer Pilot Swiss Chronograph Big Date AL-372BS4S6B







​


----------



## fogbound

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Droyal

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Popped this one on today.


----------



## hongkongtaipan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Alpina Startimer Pilot Navy Big Date AL-280NS4S6B






​


----------



## fogbound

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



hongkongtaipan said:


> Alpina Startimer Pilot Navy Big Date AL-280NS4S6B
> 
> View attachment 13599573​


Beautiful

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimiwilli

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## ZM-73

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Bulova Accutron A-15


----------



## onastar1989

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav.B Chrono 47 Ltd Gold Edition


----------



## Trinityten

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## King_Neptune

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Relo60

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

 Thursday🖖🏽


----------



## fogbound

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Panzera Arado Spirit


----------



## watchcrank_tx

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

My favorite pilot, Paolo's A-13A:


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 47 Handaufzug


----------



## river bum

Sinn 757...fitted with its original strap. A few hours into a busy day.


----------



## hawkdriver85

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Omega X-33 on a marathon strap. These things smell so good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



watchcrank said:


> My favorite pilot, Paolo's A-13A:


Made an afternoon change from the A-13A on the left to the CP-2 on the right, which is freshly returned from a repair to the start/stop pusher:









I called the A-13A my favorite pilot watch because it is a pure pilot. The CP-2 is technically a pilot, since some were issued to Italian Starfighter pilots, but I tend to think of it more as a general purpose tool chrono. As chronos, they're my joint favorites, and I'd not want to have to pick between them, which I think says good things about each of them. b-)


----------



## anabuki

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## fogbound

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Alpina Startimer Pilot Chronograph AL372BGMLY4FBS6







​


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## sickondivers

DAGAZ Thunderbolt #Jake


----------



## ZM-73

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Prospex Sky


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Seiko SRP513K1









Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## SiebSp

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## watchcrank_tx

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

I tend to think of it as a field watch, but the dial of the SNK809 is clearly lifted from the B-dial B-Uhr:


----------



## hongkongtaipan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Alpina Startimer Pilot Automatic Sunstar AL-525GB4S6B







​


----------



## oso2276

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Fortis









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers

DAGAZ Thunderbolt #JakeB


----------



## Naytenic

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Hamilton Interstellar, the new approach to a NavB flieger









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Military47


----------



## NocturnalWatch

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Change from metal bracelet to NATO Vintage Bond.








Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## hawkdriver85

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Today it's my marathon navigator on a Jurgen's bund strap. I figured a German strap for a German helicopter would pair nicely together.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Naytenic

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

A13022









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## NocturnalWatch

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

SRP513K1








Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

My first re-buy: Mercer Airfoil on a #Straps4aCure nato from C&B...


----------



## Monkwearmouth

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Been wearing this one all month so far. Took a few pics to try to show off this truly outstanding Breitling for Bentley strap.


----------



## Monkwearmouth

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav.B Chrono 47 Ltd Gold Edition


----------



## hongkongtaipan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Glycine Combat 6 Classic GL0102 on Hamilton leather strap







​


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

|>


----------



## castlk

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## brandonskinner

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Tutima today


----------



## brandonskinner

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



E8ArmyDiver said:


> |>


That's a pretty one!


----------



## eleven pass

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Too dark for a pic, but I've got the Sinn 104 on today.


----------



## hongkongtaipan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Junkers 150 Years Hugo Junkers Chronograph Alarm Watch 6684-1







​


----------



## edwood

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## NocturnalWatch

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

This again...









Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni

alpina...


----------



## King_Neptune

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

For what it's worth, trying to capture some of the detail of the dial today. Unfortunately, both my photography equipment and skills are poor, and every smudge of dirt is showing up.:-(


----------



## cairoanan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Geckota K1


----------



## Pneuma

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Beautiful watch but very difficult to take picture


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Up close with the Steinhart Nav.B Chrono 47 Ltd Gold Edition


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*









Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Alpina Startimer Pilot Swiss Chronograph Big Date AL-372BS4S6B







​


----------



## CSanter

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










New daily!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Slm643

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

This is my only pilot style, it's only a quartz but I like it and I won it here on the forum! Now I'm looking for a Bronze one...









Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Just performed a mid-month strap change.;-)


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 47 Handaufzug


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## hongkongtaipan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Alpina Startimer Pilot Navy Big Date AL-280NS4S6B







​


----------



## ZM-73

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Orient


----------



## copemanphoto

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Oris Big Crown ProPilot Date


----------



## MDT IT

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## jarlleif

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## jimmytamp

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Mhutch

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Slm643

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Slm643 said:


> This is my only pilot style, it's only a quartz but I like it and I won it here on the forum! Now I'm looking for a Bronze one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


I have been considering a new pilot watch lately as this is my current one, I really like the style and curve of the lugs, that seem to me to hug my 6.75-7.0 inch wrist, this Harding has a 46mm case without the crown & just under 55mm lug tip to lug tip. I think that it fits OK, mind you I don't think I would even try that size with any other style watch.
So that's my question all things being similar is it ok to go bigger with a pilot watch or not? PS. Of course any options provided probably won't change my mindset but I'm curious if anyone else thinks the same, thanks Steve.

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshockaddicted

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Force resistance up to 15G, Worldtimer. Hope it qualifies as pilot's 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heb

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



qa_ii said:


> For what it's worth, trying to capture some of the detail of the dial today. Unfortunately, both my photography equipment and skills are poor, and every smudge of dirt is showing up.:-(
> 
> View attachment 13632101


Is this a true TRAVEL Worldtime watch, i.e. independent main hour hand manipulation? If so, this has to be one of the best world time wrist watches out there.

Thanks, heb


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Mhutch

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## househalfman

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav.B Chrono 47 Ltd Gold Edition


----------



## malach ra

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Alpina automatic regulator....









Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## CSanter

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dowantwatches

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Techne Sparrow Hawk


----------



## castlk

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Monkwearmouth

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart type B



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*




























Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## dt75

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Bulova A-15 (63A119)









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Alpina Startimer Pilot Camouflage Chronograph AL372BGMLY4FBS6







​


----------



## oso2276

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Moded IWC Mark XV
It has IWC Spitfire hands









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

These two today


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 47 Handaufzug


----------



## Anatoly

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Archimede









Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Zenith LE on DrunkArtStraps leather to start the work week


----------



## Anatoly

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Laco Dortmund









Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## t minus

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

My Seiko Flightmaster quartz chronograph


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Citizen Eco-Drive Blue Angels Skyhawk A-T JY0040-59L







​


----------



## Kansacu

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Sprint Veloce

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

One of these ! ... b-)


----------



## cairoanan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Victorinox Swiss Army Airboss Mach 6 Chronograph


----------



## ady1989

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Gonna be a Maratac Pilot kind of morning!


----------



## Relo60

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Glycine Airman Double Twelve🖖🏽


----------



## hongkongtaipan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Alpina Startimer Pilot Swiss Chronograph Big Date AL-372BS4S6B







​


----------



## dt75

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Hami time!


----------



## w4tchnut

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Hami Pilot Chrono
Bummed out because it has to go back for service to fix the 30 min counter that does not reset to zero. 
Come on Swatch, fix it this time !

Beautiful watch. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers

DAGAZ #Thunderbolt #JakeB


----------



## ady1989

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Laco time!


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## t minus

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

I think this is considered a pilot's watch, at least it has the name of my favorite plane on the dial.


----------



## jimiwilli

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Tockr Air Defender Again  So I'm Recyling a picture lol










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weiserone

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## lawtaxi

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Dagaz Thunderbolt. Just picked it up off WUS. Cool watch at 39mm


----------



## t minus

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

A nice, quaint, Edifice for the evening.


----------



## hongkongtaipan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Alpina Startimer Pilot Swiss Chronograph Big Date AL-372BGR4S6 on Hirsch brown strap








​


----------



## dt75

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Modified Bulova A-15


----------



## King_Neptune

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## weiserone

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*







Photo from pre-servicing, just arrived back yesterday. Looking forward to wearing long into the future.


----------



## ggyy1276

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 47 Handaufzug


----------



## Anatoly

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Air Boss Mach lV









Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## castlk

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## ZM-73

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Luna Pilot


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav.B Chrono 47 Ltd Gold Edition


----------



## lightspire




----------



## hongkongtaipan

Alpina Startimer Pilot Camouflage Chronograph AL372MLY4FBS6 on a Berfine strap







​


----------



## hongkongtaipan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Alpina Startimer Pilot Camouflage Chronograph AL372MLY4FBS6 on a Berfine strap







​


----------



## househalfman

Late upload...


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Kansacu

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## STEELINOX

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Jeep99dad said:


> These two today


That Zenith is stunning. Love it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

This one...








Maybe no history behind it but imho they nailed the design! 
Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Anatoly

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Stowa









Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wooden_spoon

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Bremont MB3









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*









The sandblasted Combat 7


----------



## Mhutch

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Zenith Cronometro CP-2 LE on DrunkArtStraps leather 
Have a great week. 
Brice


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Alohafy

Omega Museum


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Military47


----------



## Slm643

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Harding..









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## RFCII

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

IMG_5903r by Robert Copple, on Flickr


----------



## hongkongtaipan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Victorinox Swiss Army Ambassador Clous de Paris Watch 241193














​


----------



## ZM-73

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Nighthawk


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Alpina Startimer Automatic


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## NocturnalWatch

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

SRP513









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dt75

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Gifted to me about 26 years ago... still flying high









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Citizen Eco-Drive Nighthawk BJ7000-52L







​


----------



## Badger400

Hey fellas thought id drop this here.. Main thread is over in the 24hour watches. Cheers 🙂


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Alpina Startimer Automatic


----------



## drdas007

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Laco Genf 861807


----------



## watchdaddy1

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Alpina Startimer for PilotFriday


----------



## hongkongtaipan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Alpina Startimer Pilot Camouflage Chronograph AL372MLY4FBS6







​


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## jimiwilli

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Alpina Startimer


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

double post


----------



## cowbel

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

I have the Gavox Curtiss P-40 for now


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Alpina Startimer Pilot Automatic Sunstar AL-525GB4S6B







​


----------



## cairoanan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Going with the C11 MSL today


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hbr245b

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Love the white/silver dial on the bracelet. Wonder why IWC won't sell this as a package?


wkw said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

*WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



hbr245b said:


> Love the white/silver dial on the bracelet. Wonder why IWC won't sell this as a package?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Thanks. I think the white/silver dial won't sell any better than the black and blue version so IWC won't border...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dt75

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Glycine Airman









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Alpina Startimer


----------



## Pneuma

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

I am not done with my CW, but I just got this back from warranty repair and I love it.


----------



## Badger400

Atlantic L&H


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Good morning and happy Wednesday:-!


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Alpina Startimer today


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



hongkongtaipan said:


> Alpina Startimer Pilot Automatic Sunstar AL-525GB4S6B
> 
> View attachment 13704565
> ​


That dial is gorgeous


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



twintop said:


> Alpina Startimer today
> 
> View attachment 13714235


Wow. This one looks good. Is that a navy blue or black dial ?


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## hongkongtaipan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Glycine Combat 6 Classic GL0102







​


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Zenith Cronometro LE


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Alpina Startimer


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

TGIF

Wearing my new GSD-3A pilot this morning


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Pneuma

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



twintop said:


> Alpina Startimer
> 
> View attachment 13718899
> 
> 
> View attachment 13718897


I really like this watch. Can you tell me the model number?


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 71 TRUCK

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*









I was thinking of putting a leather strap on it.


----------



## hongkongtaipan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Alpina Startimer Pilot Camouflage Chronograph AL372MLY4FBS6 on Ague seatbelt NATO







​


----------



## Leekster

MATWATCHES GUNFIGHTER









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60

Stowa in Dan Diego.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Badger400

L&H Atlantic


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Alpina Startimer Pilot Camouflage Chronograph AL372MLY4FBS6







​


----------



## Rmally

Maratac


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Alpina Startimer Pilot Camouflage Chronograph AL372MLY4FBS6 on a different strap. This is a Hirsch Liberty brown.







​


----------



## hongkongtaipan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Alpina Startimer Pilot Camouflage Chronograph AL372MLY4FBS6 again. Switched out the strap to a Hirsch Liberty brown.







​


----------



## Badger400

Black dial L&H


----------



## Pneuma

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Hamilton X-PATROL


----------



## cdustercc

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Tisell 40mm pilot type B with hammer style crown on Geckota strap. The factory strap isn't too bad, but it is too short for a 7.5" wrist.


----------



## cdustercc

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Double post


----------



## Mhutch

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Alpina Startimer Fliegerstaffel


----------



## hongkongtaipan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Glycine Combat 6 Classic GL0102 on a Citizen strap







​


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Glycine Combat 6 Classic GL0102 on a Citizen strap






​


----------



## Wooden_spoon

Bremont MB3 on morning commute









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav.B Chrono 47 Ltd Gold Edition


----------



## flatbows

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Sinn today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## hongkongtaipan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Could this Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick II Chronograph 24144.1 be considered a pilot watch? It has a similar vibe to the Guinand watch posted several weeks ago by Jarleif.
















Picture from Jarleif​


----------



## Slm643

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Personally, I don't think either one is a pilot watch. Imho. 
Just chronographs.

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leekster

MATWATCHES









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

The new GSD-3A Pilot vintage


----------



## hongkongtaipan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Slm643 said:


> Personally, I don't think either one is a pilot watch. Imho.
> Just chronographs.
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


That's what I thought, as well. I've got lots of pilot watches as well as chronographs so I'll not post any more chronographs here.


----------



## hongkongtaipan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Duplicate post


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Alpina Startimer today.


----------



## tantric

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Breitling Aerospace - just received, loving it


----------



## hongkongtaipan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

My Victorinox Swiss Army Chrono Classic XLS MT 241300 apparently has the same movement as this watch.







​


----------



## hongkongtaipan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Alpina Startimer Pilot Swiss Chronograph Big Date AL-372BS4S6B







​


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Alpina Startimer Pilot Swiss Chronograph Big Date AL-372BS4S6B







​


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## castlk




----------



## dt75

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Alpina Startimer Automatic


----------



## fogbound

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



twintop said:


> Alpina Startimer today.
> 
> View attachment 13731323


I really like these


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Good morning 
Zenith Cronometro LE on a C&B chevron singlepass


----------



## watchcrank_tx

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning
> Zenith Cronometro LE on a C&B chevron singlepass


Great minds think alike. Wearing my own CP-2 (non-flyback :-() today. Strap is canvas from Barton:


----------



## Anatoly

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Airboss Mach 4









Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## fogbound

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Military47


----------



## avian_gator

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

I took the Airman 1953 out for a spin today.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Alpina Startimer Pilot Navy Big Date AL-280NS4S6B







​


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Alpina Startimer Automatic


----------



## tantric

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Still the aerospace, this time on Erika's MN while I wait to get the bracelet sized.


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



hongkongtaipan said:


> Alpina Startimer Pilot Navy Big Date AL-280NS4S6B
> 
> View attachment 13738217
> ​


truly a gorgeous dial


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



twintop said:


> Alpina Startimer Automatic
> 
> View attachment 13738753


really love it. Need to get one


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## that 1 guy

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## COZ

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Oris BC4, relaxing after shopping today...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anatoly

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Archimede









Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## Droyal

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Switched to this late in the afternoon.


----------



## CTSteve

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



twintop said:


> Steinhart Military47
> 
> View attachment 13736309


If that case was only brushed.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

Glycine Airman DC-4 on factory strap.


----------



## [email protected]

Or maybe...


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

.


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



twintop said:


> Steinhart Military47
> 
> View attachment 13736309


Steinhart are really making some nice pieces and yours is a beauty! Very nice-


----------



## Sixracer

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Ball Fireman Night Train for me...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sigma2chi




----------



## fogbound

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

It's been my everyday watch since receiving it on the 20th.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Nighthawk BK7010-24W (Havana model)







​


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Nighthawk BK7010-24W (Havana model-on the right)







​


----------



## castlk




----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



hongkongtaipan said:


> Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Nighthawk BK7010-24W (Havana model)
> 
> View attachment 13743455
> ​


That strap looks great on the Havana! Can you tell me what kind it is?

IG: th3measure


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Good morning 
Wearing my GSD-3A today for what I hope is a short work day as we have 20 people over for Xmas eve dinner.

Those heat blued hands 


















Now the hands are black  magic


----------



## watchcrank_tx

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Festive times deserve a great watch, and the A-13A - as one of my three overall favorite watches, two favorite pilots, and three favorite chronographs - fills that role handsomely on this Christmas Eve:









Hat tip to oldfatherthames for showing in his photos how good this watch looks on gray canvas. |>


----------



## Rmally

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Glycine Airman


----------



## Droyal

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Switched to this late in the day.


----------



## hongkongtaipan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Citizen Eco-Drive Blue Angels Skyhawk A-T JY0040-59L







​


----------



## fogbound

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Glycine Airman 18 GMT









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

I'll second that!​


----------



## ZM-73

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Hamilton Khaki Aviation


----------



## Maddog1970

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Zenith Type 20


----------



## Sprint Veloce

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Monkwearmouth

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Gift from my better half.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jah

RGM for me!


----------



## NocturnalWatch

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Seiko SRP513









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Merry Christmas


----------



## stbob

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Merry Xmas, everyone...








_IW327002_


----------



## Lee_K

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

My present this Christmas Day


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav.B Chrono 47 Ltd Gold Edition


----------



## ML55AMG

Hi, Parnis Big Pilot Handaufzug


----------



## ML55AMG

Parnis Big Pilot 47mm


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Barge

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

another Oris


----------



## ZM-73

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Hamilton again.


----------



## lawtaxi

Alpina Blue dial quartz.


----------



## batman1345

Hello guys from Athens, Greece










Sent from Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Tockr Air Defender on bracelet tonight


----------



## hongkongtaipan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Alpina Startimer Pilot Swiss Chronograph Big Date AL-372BGR4S6







​


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Alpina Startimer Pilot Swiss Chronograph Big Date AL-372BGR4S6







​


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Alpina Startimer Automatic


----------



## bladeshot

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

116719 BLRO









Just another WIS who loves to trade!


----------



## paulie8777

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

IWC Le Petit Prince









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P51P28

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

*A-13A* -- I've really love wearing this beauty. Paolorange did such a wonderful job.


----------



## hongkongtaipan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Wancher Japan Storm Jet Chronograph Manual Hand Winding Mechanical Watch














​


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Wancher Japan Storm Jet Chronograph Manual Hand Winding Mechanical Watch


----------



## kcotham

I had to don my Bulova "Moon watch" pilot chronograph today. I haven't worn it in a while and thought I'd give it some wrist time this evening. I put it on a "seat-belt" NATO. I know the watch is a bit too big for my wrist (the effect is exaggerated in the photo), but I can't help but love this watch!


----------



## Sinner_666

Sinn 356 acrylic:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



hongkongtaipan said:


> Wancher Japan Storm Jet Chronograph Manual Hand Winding Mechanical Watch
> 
> View attachment 13755409
> 
> View attachment 13755411
> ​


Nice camera also!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## bladeshot

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Omega Skywalker









Just another WIS who loves to trade!


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Alpina Startimer big date


----------



## cuthbert

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

W.W.W.


----------



## hongkongtaipan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Air Blue Delta Chrono Grey PVD







​


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Air Blue Delta Chrono Grey PVD







​


----------



## 001

w4tchnut said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is this one still in production?

Cant find on the Victorinox website.


----------



## dt75

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

New to me Sinn 256









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## cdustercc

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

DA46 on leather


----------



## 001

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Cinemafia said:


> Found the perfect strap for this fly-guy, and not even intentionally. Bought it along with a plethora of other NATOs and Zulus from random sellers on eBay, but not specifically for the Sky. When it showed up I knew exactly where it belonged!
> 
> View attachment 12608887


Beautiful. <3

Got a model number?


----------



## hongkongtaipan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Alpina Startimer Pilot Swiss Chronograph Big Date AL-372BS4S6B







​


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Alpina Startimer Pilot Swiss Chronograph Big Date AL-372BS4S6B







​


----------



## Mr.Jones82

.


----------



## Triton9

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Fortis Flieger Day/Date


----------



## fogbound

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Hammy for the first day of 2019.


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



hongkongtaipan said:


> Wancher Japan Storm Jet Chronograph Manual Hand Winding Mechanical Watch
> 
> View attachment 13755409
> 
> View attachment 13755411
> ​


Nice!!

A sibling says hi.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

My wife got me a sterile dial 47mm Flieger which was cheap but boy it feels great and is running - 2 daily









Sent from my CPH1835 using Tapatalk


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

Checking in..









Sent from my CPH1835 using Tapatalk


----------



## Badger400

L&H reduced price on kickstarter in next 48 hours


----------



## Sixracer

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Hamilton X-Wind today with original equipment(strap)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amg786

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

The rotor is unbelievably loud on this Laco, but it looks ace!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Bulova Special Edition Moon Chronograph Watch 96B251







​


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Bulova Special Edition Moon Chronograph Watch 96B251







​


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## happyscrappyheropup

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Just snagged this 856 from a member here on WUS. 










-- Wayne


----------



## 001

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



hongkongtaipan said:


> Bulova Special Edition Moon Chronograph Watch 96B251
> 
> View attachment 13766125
> ​


Beautiful SSC021 in the background.


----------



## fogbound

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



001 said:


> Beautiful SSC021 in the background.


Thanks. I like wearing it on a black leather rally strap or a black with yellow stripe Zulu.


----------



## cdustercc

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

What time is it? Time for another round!


----------



## jah

NOS 1965 Ollech & Wajs


----------



## hongkongtaipan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Alpina Startimer Pilot Camouflage Chronograph AL372MLY4FBS6







​


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Alpina Startimer Pilot Camouflage Chronograph AL372MLY4FBS6







​


----------



## castlk




----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Anatoly

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Laco Dortmund









Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



















circa 1947 movement


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav.B Chrono 47 Ltd Gold Edition


----------



## fargelios

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Muhle Glashutte Pilot Edition


----------



## Ham2

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

After a long hunt, a pristine O&W Aviation 'Navitimer' '


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

PilotFriday with the new GSD-3A


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



happyscrappyheropup said:


> Just snagged this 856 from a member here on WUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -- Wayne


Nice catch, congratulations  it looks great


----------



## thelastcry08

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

A6497









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## happyscrappyheropup

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Jeep99dad said:


> Nice catch, congratulations  it looks great


Thanks. It arrived on New Year's Eve and it's been on my wrist since 










-- Wayne


----------



## Slm643

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Love this quartz gmt grab & go ...









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*









Terra Cielo Mare Avio Mk-II
Obscure brand but beautifully built watches ...


----------



## rmeron

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

This is my Air Blue Bravo. Mostly she sits and gathers dust. I guess I'm too anal for an automatic.


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

GSD 3-A on DrunkArtStraps


----------



## onastar1989

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## manofrolex

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Jeep99dad said:


> PilotFriday with the new GSD-3A


Nice combo Brice. Is it a proto?

Now my turn


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



jmanlay said:


> Nice combo Brice. Is it a proto?
> 
> Now my turn


Thanks. Nope that's mine. A production model


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Alpina Startimer Automatic


----------



## NocturnalWatch

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Seiko SRP513









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anatoly

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Enjoying a good smoke!









Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## PilotRuss

Steinhart dual time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PilotRuss

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Got my Steinhart Dual Time today an really liking it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sebast975

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Orfina Beobachtungsuhren ("observer" or "navigator" in German).


----------



## hongkongtaipan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Wancher Japan Storm Jet Chronograph Manual Hand-Winding Watch














​


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Wancher Japan Storm Jet Chronograph Hand-Winding Mechanical Watch







​


----------



## ZM-73

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Hamilton Khaki Aviation


----------



## NocturnalWatch

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Seiko SRP513








Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## Badger400

L&H


----------



## Badger400

L&H


----------



## v8chrono

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Fortis Classic Cosmonauts


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Military47


----------



## PilotRuss

*WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Lunch beers with the Steinhart Dual Time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sigma2chi

hongkongtaipan said:


> Air Blue Delta Chrono Grey PVD
> 
> View attachment 13758095
> ​


Man that's another beautiful watch. Think you and I have the same taste in watches for sure


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## castlk




----------



## Mhutch

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Good morning. 
I went with the Zenith LE Cronometro  on a DrunkArtStraps leather. 
Brice


----------



## Incompass

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fuzzylogic

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## sigma2chi

Fuzzylogic said:


> View attachment 13789209


Those Seiko 5's are some of the most durable underrated and SUPER affordable watches out there


----------



## Beach Hound

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Not in the same league as much of what I see here but given my present non existent budget for watches...


----------



## Burgs

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Beach Hound said:


> Not in the same league as much of what I see here but given my present non existent budget for watches...
> View attachment 13789713
> 
> View attachment 13789715


Not many watch snobs hereabouts. A cool watch is a cool watch and price isn't part of the equation.
By the way - cool watch! How's the lume?


----------



## Sprint Veloce

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Beach Hound

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

.


----------



## Beach Hound

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Burgs said:


> Not many watch snobs hereabouts. A cool watch is a cool watch and price isn't part of the equation.
> By the way - cool watch! How's the lume?


Lume is certainly acceptable. It's not Lumibrite but I wear a watch when I sleep and if I hit the pillow around 2230, I can easily read it all night. I grabbed two of these on an impulse thing. This one has green lume and the gunmetal chrono has a nice blue. Actually my Hager Commando is the only other watch I have seen with a blue lume. I like it.

Below is the Chrono. I like it but the straight pilot is my current favorite.


----------



## Pneuma

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Hamilton


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

PilotFriday with the GSD-3A on a DrunkArtStraps USAF canvas


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Alpina Startimer Pilot Swiss Chronograph Big Date AL-372BGR4S6 on a Hirsch brown leather strap







​


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Alpina Startimer Pilot Swiss Chronograph Big Date AL-372BGR4S6 on a Hirsch brown leather strap







​


----------



## Anatoly

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Stowa









Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## castlk




----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## dt75

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

I'm a Sinn-er









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## miquel99

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Airman


----------



## tennesseean_87

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Seiko mod that's actually really dark blue.










Glycine in the background.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Wore my Sinn 103 earlier today


----------



## fogbound

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PilotRuss

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5277

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Damasko DA47


----------



## happyscrappyheropup

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Snow day.










-- Wayne


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Alpina Startimer Automatic


----------



## O2AFAC67

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

This morning, my favorite aviator chronograph for function and wrist presence...


----------



## Pneuma

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Taking after a Sunday lunch when my kids were reading Percy Jackson books and I browsing the WUS forum.


----------



## MikeyT

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

First time in f7. San Martin bronze, that you'll see periodically.


----------



## WTM

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Beach Hound said:


> Not in the same league as much of what I see here but given my present non existent budget for watches...
> View attachment 13789713
> 
> View attachment 13789715


Better league than I, as I don't have a 
cool watch like that one. Enjoy my friend.


----------



## Upstater

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*








New to the collection. Been looking for one of these for a while!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alitaher2009

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## alitaher2009

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## hongkongtaipan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Victorinox Swiss Army Chrono Classic XLS MT 241300







​


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Victorinox Swiss Army Chrono Classic XLS MT 241300







​


----------



## 5277

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

I love this simpel design


----------



## Chronocase

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*








Extra Special for today.


----------



## Upstater

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



5277 said:


> I love this simpel design
> View attachment 13801153


What is the model # of this Lemania? I agree, great simple design!


----------



## Joespeeder

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Just received it 15 minutes ago... RAF pilots watch Pulsar Gen 2 issued in 2011


----------



## Dr. Robert

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aw17

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

[


----------



## aw17

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

D.P


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



twintop said:


> Alpina Startimer Automatic
> 
> View attachment 13798419


 love this


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Time Factors speedbird lll










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlfonsoBP

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

IWC Mark XVII, Love the dial and how they present the date! here on a beautiful brown strap form the guys at www.atelierdelsur.com


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Alpina Startimer Automatic


----------



## RedFroggy

My fav Strela 3017 chronograph . The same model worn by colonel Komarov on the fatal 1967 Soyuz 1 spaceflight .


----------



## Anatoly

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Stowa today









Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## Droyal

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

This one.


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## castlk




----------



## MikeyT

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## manofrolex

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## onastar1989

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*








6498 project watch I built myself.


----------



## Amadeus556

Fortis PC-7 Team


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma

Wearing my Interstellar watch in a cloudy day


----------



## TheMeasure

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










IG: th3measure


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



onastar1989 said:


> View attachment 13810515
> 
> 6498 project watch I built myself.


I built mine two! I used a Unitas 6498 movement bought a Sapphire crystal and found a dial and case! The ss bracelet was bought from Ozstraps here in Australia. The watch is big at 47mm x 15mm lug to lug 54mm and the bracelet is 24mm no taper









Sent from my CPH1835 using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Alpina Startimer Pilot Navy Big Date AL-280NS4S6B







​


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Alpina Startimer Pilot Navy Big Date AL-280NS4S6B







​


----------



## Brucy

Laco


----------



## 5277

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Upstater said:


> What is the model # of this Lemania? I agree, great simple design!


It is : Lemania 9658

Sinn 157 from 1991


----------



## motzbueddel

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Flieger Friday! 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

It is sunny right now, but the forecast calls do rain this afternoon. With my Hamilton Pilot Day Date.


----------



## manofrolex

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## onastar1989

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



coltpeacemaker041 said:


> I built mine two! I used a Unitas 6498 movement bought a Sapphire crystal and found a dial and case! The ss bracelet was bought from Ozstraps here in Australia. The watch is big at 47mm x 15mm lug to lug 54mm and the bracelet is 24mm no taper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CPH1835 using Tapatalk


Very nice!
Mine is in a 41mm x 10mm thick case, the smallest case I could find that would fit a 6498 movement. (I have a 6.75" wrist)

Here's another one I made with an automatic Miyota movement.


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## castlk




----------



## hongkongtaipan

Wancher Japan Storm Jet Chronograph Hand Winding Watch







​


----------



## hongkongtaipan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Wancher Japan Storm Jet Chronograph Hand Winding Watch







​


----------



## CCJ

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Just arrived. Trying different straps. Love this watch.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



onastar1989 said:


> Very nice!
> Mine is in a 41mm x 10mm thick case, the smallest case I could find that would fit a 6498 movement. (I have a 6.75" wrist)
> 
> Here's another one I made with an automatic Miyota movement.
> 
> View attachment 13813195
> 
> 
> View attachment 13813213


Very cool buddy! I'm about to build another Flieger soon on a ETA movement and my wrists are nearly 8.5ib so small watches don't really suit me.

Sent from my CPH1835 using Tapatalk


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



CCJ said:


> Just arrived. Trying different straps. Love this watch.


Your Stowa Flieger very nice mate.

Sent from my CPH1835 using Tapatalk


----------



## 5277

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

On the other side of time keeping


----------



## MikeyT

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

hmt today.


----------



## Anatoly

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Archimede









Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Poljot Aviator 1


----------



## CCJ

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



CCJ said:


> Just arrived. Trying different straps. Love this watch.


Another look: 









Hard to decide between this and the NATO.


----------



## manofrolex

*WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Not wearing it yet but 99% complete


----------



## CTSteve

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



hongkongtaipan said:


> Wancher Japan Storm Jet Chronograph Hand Winding Watch
> 
> View attachment 13815195
> ​


How do you like that Wancher? Been thinking about grabbing one up.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Panzera


----------



## MikeyT

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Today, the SNZG09.


----------



## Anatoly

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Air boss









Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Alpina Startimer Automatic


----------



## O2AFAC67

With a second cup of coffee this cold but beautiful morning...


----------



## cdustercc

Just a little bit of outdoor time before the cold front hits in earnest.


----------



## hongkongtaipan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



CTSteve said:


> How do you like that Wancher? Been thinking about grabbing one up.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


I like it. it's a nice looking watch and a unique one for me since it is my only hand-winding watch and a chronograph to boot.


----------



## manofrolex

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Droyal

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Popped this on for bedtime.


----------



## Beach Hound

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Digging into the Box-O-Watches this morning...The Poljot Aviator Chrono from about 1996. At least I think that's when I bought it. 3133 Mvmt...still ticking but it never gets much wrist time these days...


----------



## MikeyT




----------



## RedFroggy

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Today's Laco Augsburg type A


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5277

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Not only a pilot watch,but it works


----------



## Rocknrollwatches

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



wkw said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love this piece! Have never seen it before

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

*WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Rocknrollwatches said:


> Love this piece! Have never seen it before
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. This is a Speedbird lll produced by Time Factors, a UK firm. This is a discontinued model and the overall design is similar to IWC Mark XV or XVl.

Here's the sibling still in production.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aw17

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Slm643

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



aw17 said:


> View attachment 13823991


Is that a current model? It's a Beauty!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav.B Chrono 47 Ltd Gold Editon


----------



## aw17

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Yes it is. 40mm case. Superb quality and very comfortable.


----------



## RedFroggy

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Today, not a «.true.pilot.» per se, but my PRS-29, a contempory remake of the late 60' British Army General Service Watch .

View attachment 13824431


----------



## RedFroggy

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

sorry, double post


----------



## happyscrappyheropup

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



RedFroggy said:


> Today, not a «.true.pilot.» per se, but my PRS-29, a contempory remake of the late 60' British Army General Service Watch .
> 
> View attachment 13824431


Nice Smiths. I have a 29b, it's a brilliant reissue, IMO.

Wearing a new arrival today. IWC Mark XVII pilot. 










-- Wayne


----------



## mule

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



onastar1989 said:


> View attachment 13810515
> 
> 6498 project watch I built myself.


Can you explain what you mean by a project watch you built yourself? Is this a custom watch? Is it a known brand? Thanks for answering this newby's questions as I am new to pilot watches.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Just got this one out of the mailbox. Pilot/field Dagaz Thunderbolt.


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



happyscrappyheropup said:


> Nice Smiths. I have a 29b, it's a brilliant reissue, IMO.
> 
> Wearing a new arrival today. IWC Mark XVII pilot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -- Wayne


Congratulations on the great pair of the pilot watches. I also like 29B a lot. Unfortunately they have been discontinued.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## happyscrappyheropup

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



wkw said:


> Congratulations on the great pair of the pilot watches. I also like 29B a lot. Unfortunately they have been discontinued....


Thanks. I got lucky and picked it up a few years ago on the forum.

My main rotation is all pilots now - IWC, Sinn 856, and the Smiths. It's taken several years but I've nailed down what I like in a watch


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



happyscrappyheropup said:


> Thanks. I got lucky and picked it up a few years ago on the forum.
> 
> My main rotation is all pilots now - IWC, Sinn 856, and the Smiths. It's taken several years but I've nailed down what I like in a watch


Great heropup !!

Appears we both have similar taste on watches



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Hamilton Pilot Day Date


----------



## MikeyT

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## MikeyT

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Pneuma

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Is it a pilot or diver? Gavox Avidiver


----------



## Anatoly

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Laco Dortmund









Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Glycine Airman GMT GL0151







​


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Glycine Airman GMT GL0151







​


----------



## MikeyT




----------



## mule

PilotRuss said:


> Steinhart dual time.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What size wrist in this photo? This watch is 44mm right? Looks good.

Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT




----------



## 762x51

PP GMT on some camo today:


----------



## PilotRuss

mule said:


> What size wrist in this photo? This watch is 44mm right? Looks good.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


My wrist is about 7 3/4". Yes I believe the watch is 44mm.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jah

Vietnam worn Seiko Navigator for today!


----------



## gregmcv




----------



## MikeyT

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## oso2276

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Zenith









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## freqmgr88

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## batman1345

Hello to all from Greece,

Military/pilot

Hami hack...










Sent from Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## DummySmacks

Desk piloting...


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Finally the weekend

Love this GSD-3A on canvas


----------



## Slm643

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Apparently some rules have changed 
I guess because it says watch club it passes muster.. 
Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## CTSteve

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

The (not so) little prince today









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## castlk




----------



## hongkongtaipan

Alpina Startimer Pilot Camouflage Chronograph AL372BGMLY4FBS6







​


----------



## hongkongtaipan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Alpina Startimer Pilot Camouflage Chronograph AL372BGMLY4FBS6







​


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## happyscrappyheropup

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



wkw said:


> Great heropup !!
> 
> Appears we both have similar taste on watches
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Great combo, my pilot watch brother! 

I'm sitting here waiting (impatiently!!!) for the bracelet for my 3265/Mark XVII to arrive. Scheduled for Thursday, it's been floating around the DC USPS trying to get up to me in MD. :-|


----------



## MikeyT




----------



## MikeyT

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Anatoly

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Archimede









Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## batman1345

Hello again










Sent from Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## t minus

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Alrighty.....just received one of the last Dagaz Thunderbolts and am not sure if the watch is a pilot's watch or a field watch. Thunderbolt could be referring to a plane, or a thunderbolt as in lightning. The dial is kinda Fleiger like....I think.


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



happyscrappyheropup said:


> Great combo, my pilot watch brother!
> 
> I'm sitting here waiting (impatiently!!!) for the bracelet for my 3265/Mark XVII to arrive. Scheduled for Thursday, it's been floating around the DC USPS trying to get up to me in MD.
> 
> Great. I'm sure you'll love the bracelet. It's one of the most comfortable bracelets I have ever had. Enjoy!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

panda Air Defender on a Barton rubber band


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

LE  Zenith Cronometro


----------



## NocturnalWatch

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Seiko SRP513








Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## aw17

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## hongkongtaipan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Glycine Combat 6 Classic GL0102







​


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Glycine Combat 6 Classic GL0102







​


----------



## 5277

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Today why not a pocket watch ;o)


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT




----------



## MikeyT

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Draven451

MikeyT said:


>


You have some beautiful Pilot's. Which brand/model is this one? Which is your favorite one?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## happyscrappyheropup

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



wkw said:


> Great. I'm sure you'll love the bracelet. It's one of the most comfortable bracelets I have ever had. Enjoy!!


It finally showed up yesterday. It is a nice piece of engineering. Sizing was a breeze, that micro adjust clasp is exactly what I needed.


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



happyscrappyheropup said:


> It finally showed up yesterday. It is a nice piece of engineering. Sizing was a breeze, that micro adjust clasp is exactly what I needed.


Congratulations. You won't be disappointed with the bracelet. Wear in good health.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Alpina Startimer Automatic


----------



## happyscrappyheropup

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



twintop said:


> Alpina Startimer Automatic


Great pics. Love the blue dial and red accents.


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



twintop said:


> Alpina Startimer Automatic
> 
> View attachment 13837525
> 
> View attachment 13837519


Love these. My AD has two of the LE's at an amazing discount


----------



## watchmatician

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Upstater

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*








Took the Heuer A.M.I. out for a spin today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paolo83

DummySmacks said:


> Desk piloting...
> View attachment 13833055


Very cool watch. What brand is this?


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Zenith Cronometro LE for Monday blues


----------



## MikeyT

Draven451 said:


> You have some beautiful Pilot's. Which brand/model is this one? Which is your favorite one?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. I think this is my favorite. It's a San Martin. Not sure of the model, as I received it in a trade, but I understand that it is sold out. It has an ST2130 in it, but I think a similar model is available with a Miyota 9015.


----------



## MikeyT




----------



## MikeyT

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

This San Martin again.


----------



## pierch

Tisell pilot type A 40mm.









Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Badger400

L&H


----------



## manofrolex

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Beach Hound

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Unapologetically cheating with the Garmin today.....


----------



## Droyal

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

This one landed today.


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Beach Hound

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Pilot? Diver? Not 100 percent sure with this one. It's designed for a pilot but water resistant to 300m. My Breitling Chrono Avenger Ti. Took it off the bracelet last night as it seems a bit more sporty and casual on the silicone. IT's got it's dings and scratches but to me that just means it's actually being used.


----------



## CCJ

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Beach Hound said:


> Pilot? Diver? Not 100 percent sure with this one. It's designed for a pilot but water resistant to 300m. My Breitling Chrono Avenger Ti. Took it off the bracelet last night as it seems a bit more sporty and casual on the silicone. IT's got it's dings and scratches but to me that just means it's actually being used.
> 
> View attachment 13842779


Some Breitlings are too busy to read, some have a bit to many shiny bits. Yours is very legible: I'd fly with it for sure! And if I ever punched out over water, no problem (at least for the watch).


----------



## anabuki

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

























too lazy to change the date...


----------



## anabuki




----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dankoh69




----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Oris Big Crown Pointer Day


----------



## Beach Hound

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Today it's back to the lower end of the collection. This is one of those watches that I really really wish were made by a better maker. I love the face and the hands. Perfectly readable in almost every condition. Lume is readable for many hours after lights out. Issues are it has no water resistance at all, there is no data on reliability and no AR coating. Keeps real good time though and in the end...I love the way it looks.


----------



## Pneuma

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Gavox


----------



## COZ

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

At the Lonestar Flight museum today...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Hamilton Khaki Aviation H76665125







​


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Hamilton Khaki Aviation H76665125







​


----------



## onastar1989

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



mule said:


> Can you explain what you mean by a project watch you built yourself? Is this a custom watch? Is it a known brand? Thanks for answering this newby's questions as I am new to pilot watches.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using Tapatalk


Sorry for the late reply!
I started with an inexpensive 6498 Chinese movement for about $35
Then I found a B type pilot dial for $15
Pilot 3 hand set for $9
41mm case and crown for $35 (probably the smallest case that fits a 6498 movement)
Then I put everything together with a few watch tools. Not bad for under $100. I might put it on a leather band at some point. The band in the photo is from a Seiko SNZG13 I had sitting around, which happened to match up to the shape of the case perfectly.

All parts found by searching "6498 watch parts" on eBay. There is also a 6497 movement, which has the second hand at the 9:00 position instead of 6:00.

Cheers!


----------



## manofrolex

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



mule said:


> Can you explain what you mean by a project watch you built yourself? Is this a custom watch? Is it a known brand? Thanks for answering this newby's questions as I am new to pilot watches.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using Tapatalk


Do it , it is fun


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## castlk




----------



## CSanter

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



castlk said:


> View attachment 13847905












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

Newmark 6BB.


----------



## 5277

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Damasko DA47 by night


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Split-2nd

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## DummySmacks

paolo83 said:


> Very cool watch. What brand is this?


Sinn, based in Frankfurt, Germany.


----------



## Watch Free Fall

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Looking good, Vintage MN






Sinn 556a Red Second, Erika's Vintage MN


----------



## hongkongtaipan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Alpina Startimer Pilot Camouflage Chronograph AL372MLY4FBS6 on a Hirsch Liberty strap







​


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Alpina Startimer Pilot Camouflage Chronograph AL372MLY4FBS6 on a Hirsch Liberty strap







​


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Was trying to consolidate, but I just cannot sell this one. Love the dial, bezel, and legibility. Keeper
Oris as a brand does a lof things right for me.


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5277

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Damasko DC80


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Oris Big Crown Pointer Day


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Oris Big Crown Pointer Day


----------



## King_Neptune

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Wearing this today:


----------



## King_Neptune

Wearing this today:


----------



## happyscrappyheropup

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Sinn 856










-- Wayne


----------



## Split-2nd

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Split-2nd




----------



## jah

RAF Seiko today!


----------



## LH2

Fortis Pilot Pro...


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## castlk




----------



## aw17

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

One special field for today


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Derkdiggler

longstride said:


> View attachment 13847959
> 
> 
> Newmark 6BB.


Nice nato choice.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Oris Big Crown Pointer Day


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Dankoh69

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dankoh69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aw17

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Slm643

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



twintop said:


> Oris Big Crown Pointer Day
> 
> View attachment 13855217


That is what I call a stiff cup of coffee! 
Nice watch too!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



aw17 said:


> View attachment 13857181


Is that a current model? I like the lug design, can you elaborate on them?

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



twintop said:


> Oris Big Crown Pointer Day
> 
> View attachment 13855217


I love the typeface of those numbers, but unfortunately I am not a fan of pointer day.


----------



## mule

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



wkw said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What size is the Stowa and your wrist? Thanks.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Outdoorshot with the Oris Big Crown Pointer Day


----------



## aw17

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Slm643 said:


> Is that a current model? I like the lug design, can you elaborate on them?
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


I bought this Glycine a month ago. Its 40mm case 43mm L2L. Very comfortable on the wrist.
The lum is Ok not the best I saw. Over all a very unique design and the moving lugs are very comfortable on my 6.3" wrist. The leather strap is soft , high quality but I think too short for wrists over 7.5".


----------



## manofrolex

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Dankoh69 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


F5 driver ?


----------



## Slm643

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



aw17 said:


> View attachment 13857181


I would love to see a shot of the back of your watch, I couldn't find one at the website... 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## aw17

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Slm643 said:


> I would love to see a shot of the back of your watch, I couldn't find one at the website...
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


https://www.ebay.com/itm/182953310321


----------



## aw17

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Slm643 said:


> I would love to see a shot of the back of your watch, I couldn't find one at the website...
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


https://www.ebay.com/itm/182953310321

Glycine 3933.15AT LB7R Automatic F 104


----------



## aw17

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Slm643 said:


> I would love to see a shot of the back of your watch, I couldn't find one at the website...
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


https://www.ebay.com/itm/182953310321


----------



## aa909

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

wearing a new addition today.

Zenith Pilot Bronze Chrono with blue dial


----------



## thejollywatcher

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

A-13A



















Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



mule said:


> What size is the Stowa and your wrist? Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using Tapatalk


It's a 40mm version and my wrist size is 7".

Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Hamilton Khaki Aviation H76665125







​


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Hamilton Khaki Aviation H76665125







​


----------



## mule

762x51 said:


> PP GMT on some camo today:
> 
> View attachment 13831721


I like this watch. What size is your wrist? Thanks.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## 5277

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Pure timeteller


----------



## ZM-73

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Hamilton Khaki Aviation


----------



## Dankoh69

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



jmanlay said:


> F5 driver ?


Ya.. 

Dankoh69


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Alpina Startimer Automatic


----------



## 762x51

mule said:


> I like this watch. What size is your wrist? Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using Tapatalk


Big. 8.4" or so.


----------



## RedFroggy

1МЧЗ Kirova chronograph remake

View attachment 13864325


(post WWII exact copy for the Soviet Air Force of the original Tutima/Hanhart Luftwaffe issued watch, until the production of the Russian designed Strela Chrono).


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Alpina Startimer Pilot Navy Big Date AL-280NS4S6B







​


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Alpina Startimer Pilot Navy Big Date AL-280NS4S6B







​


----------



## 5277

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

have a colourful day ;o)


----------



## RedFroggy

More a field-watch than a pilot one, but my Smiths PRS-29 A is on today's wrist


----------



## onastar1989

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Switched to leather band for a change.


----------



## hongkongtaipan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Citizen Eco-Drive Blue Angels Skyhawk A-T JY0040-59L







​


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Citizen Eco-Drive Blue Angels Skyhawk A-T JY0040-59L







​


----------



## castlk




----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Naytenic

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Old Navi









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Oris Big Crown Pointer Day


----------



## manofrolex

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Home made again


----------



## hongkongtaipan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Nighthawk BJ7010-59E







​


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Nighthawk BJ7010-59E







​


----------



## longstride

Newmark 6BB on Speedbird NATO.


----------



## longstride

Gotta love a CWC 6BB!


----------



## manofrolex

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Omega Pigmaster


----------



## ncmoto

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## CSanter

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

My newest Pilot









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Oris Big Crown Pointer Day


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## yankeexpress

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## 5277

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Flat Jedi from Omega pilot line 1970


----------



## castlk

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## castlk




----------



## hongkongtaipan

Another day, another Nighthawk. This time it's my Nighthawk BK7010-24W (Havana edition). Tomorrow I plan to wear my blue Costco exclusive Nighthawk 
and hopefully, the next day, my Blue Angels Nighthawk that is arriving tomorrow.
















I love the casebacks on the European versions of the Nighthawk.​


----------



## hongkongtaipan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Another day, another Nighthawk. This time it's my Nighthawk BK7010-24W (Havana edition). Tomorrow I plan to wear my blue Costco exclusive Nighthawk 
and hopefully, the next day, my Blue Angels Nighthawk that is arriving tomorrow.







​


----------



## Barge

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Hunterfate

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav.B Chrono 47 Ltd Gold Edition


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



hongkongtaipan said:


> Another day, another Nighthawk. This time it's my Nighthawk BK7010-24W (Havana edition). Tomorrow I plan to wear my blue Costco exclusive Nighthawk
> and hopefully, the next day, my Blue Angels Nighthawk that is arriving tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 13874031
> ​


I love it  it's my favorite version


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Alpinas Startimer Fliegerstaffel


----------



## d25

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## TheMeasure

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










IG: th3measure


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## hongkongtaipan

Day three for my Nighthawks - the Costco exclusive Nighthawk BJ7000-52L







​


----------



## hongkongtaipan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Day three for my Nighthawks - the Costco exclusive Nighthawk BJ7000-52L







​


----------



## Gavinr




----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## a to the k

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

New DEKLA Pilot watch, old radium, B-type, handwinding, running +1s/d:


----------



## LJ67

Hydroconquest on a Black/silver NATO.


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Oris Big Crown Pointer Day


----------



## a to the k

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

one more of DEKLA Flieger old radium:


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## King_Neptune

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Wearing this one while working on a Sunday:


----------



## manofrolex

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## hongkongtaipan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Switching to my fourth Nighthawk in a row. This one is my just-arrived Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Blue Angels Nighthawk BJ7006-56L. This is my fourth Nighthawk, and my third Blue Angels Citizen.









The others in order of acquisition:





















​


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Day four of my Nighthawks - Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Blue Angels Nighthawk BJ7006-56L







​


----------



## Pneuma

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



hongkongtaipan said:


> Switching to my fourth Nighthawk in a row. This one is my just-arrived Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Blue Angels Nighthawk BJ7006-56L. This is my fourth Nighthawk, and my third Blue Angels Citizen.
> 
> View attachment 13880247
> 
> 
> The others in order of acquisition:
> 
> View attachment 13880249
> 
> View attachment 13880251
> 
> View attachment 13880253
> ​


Can you give an impression of each one?


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Alpina Startimer Automatic


----------



## CSanter

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Still the Testaf on my small wrist!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Dr. Robert

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Happy titillating Tuesday evening









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## castlk




----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Hunterfate

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Longines Bigeye










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Alpina Startimer Automatic


----------



## a to the k

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

DEKLA Flieger B old radium - handwinding


----------



## Dr. Robert

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Happy tantalizing Thursday









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## cdustercc

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*








Trying out the manual wind ST-19 movement this morning


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



cdustercc said:


> View attachment 13890633
> 
> Trying out the manual wind ST-19 movement this morning


A cousin says hi










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## wtma

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## ZM-73

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Hamilton Khaki Aviation QNE


----------



## NocturnalWatch

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Stowa Klassik 40
First Pilot I own, and am swayed. This is the ultimate time telling device, don't need anything else.


----------



## Hunterfate

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Sexy plexy










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aw17

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Military47


----------



## Maddog1970

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Zenith Type 20 for today.....waiting for the Fedex guy to show with my present to myself for my upcoming birthday!


----------



## happyscrappyheropup

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Sinn 856.









-- Wayne


----------



## Maddog1970

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

My new-to-me previously loved Bremont Boeing model 1 just touched down!

Some shots with various straps, and a case back - wow they do a great job with the decoration!


----------



## thelastcry08

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

A6497 manual wind









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## CSanter

*WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*









Foggy morning 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## happyscrappyheropup

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Maddog1970 said:


> My new-to-me previously loved Bremont Boeing model 1 just touched down!
> 
> Some shots with various straps, and a case back - wow they do a great job with the decoration!


Nice new arrival - congrats! I dig the subtle blue accents.


----------



## King_Neptune

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Orgs Big Crown Pointer Day


----------



## Maddog1970

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

On an uncle Seiko tropic strap......love the handset on this, the blue accents, and a timing bezel!....oh and the case back!

Can your wear a watch upside down?


----------



## Sugman

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

GWA1000


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav.B Chrono 47 Ltd Gold Edition


----------



## victarro

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Three options...


----------



## Slm643

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



victarro said:


> Three options...
> 
> View attachment 13900173
> 
> 
> View attachment 13900167
> 
> 
> View attachment 13900165


What is the reference number for the Seiko? I love the font on the numbers.! 
Found it! 
Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anatoly

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Laco Dortmund









Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonWatcher

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Tourby 42mm auto ...


----------



## Maddog1970

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Have snow to shovel, so threw a rubber iso on the Bremont


----------



## hongkongtaipan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Victorinox Swiss Army Chrono Classic XLS MT 241300







​


----------



## Barry S

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Maddog1970 said:


> Can your wear a watch upside down?
> 
> View attachment 13897389


With that rear view, why wear it any other way??

If you really need to know the time there are plenty of other ways to find out.


----------



## dt75

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Mk40, while watching the movie "Moon". No Speedies in that movie though.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

.


----------



## hongkongtaipan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Day two for my Victorinox Swiss Army Chrono Classic XLS MT 241300







​


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Day two for my Victorinox Swiss Army Chrono Classic XLS MT 241300







​


----------



## onastar1989

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## wiwatm

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Now? Heuer Bund 3H and playing with Breitling diver's new band.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



twintop said:


> Alpina Startimer Automatic
> 
> View attachment 13881731



I want another one


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Maddog1970 said:


> On an uncle Seiko tropic strap......love the handset on this, the blue accents, and a timing bezel!....oh and the case back!
> 
> Can your wear a watch upside down?
> 
> View attachment 13897387
> View attachment 13897389


That's a beauty  congrats


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Been wearing the blue LE Zenith Cronometro  on an old Heuerville blue strap.


----------



## Maddog1970

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Jeep99dad said:


> Been wearing the blue LE Zenith Cronometro  on an old Heuerville blue strap.


Backatchya Jeepdad, that Zenith really rocks!

Zenith really know how to put a watch together!


----------



## Maddog1970

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Still the Bremont....black iso today.









Really love how this one bridges between Diver and pilot.......pilot dial and handset (love those hands), plus 100m WR, screwdown crown and timing bezel.

Sport watch for sure!


----------



## RedFroggy

Monday Desk Flak dodging with an 80's Soviet Air Force Sturmanskie 3133


----------



## onastar1989

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joespeeder

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Small trip yesterday... I don't normally wear 2 watches but it was a one shot deal to get some pics.

Russian Poljot Aviator with some Migs, the B-58, and some Nuclear weapons. I'm guessing but I doubt many Poljot Aviators have been floating around the B-58 or the nukes... lol

Next is a Pulsar Gen 2 RAF issued chronograph next to a Huricane, TigerMoth, a Spitfire and the Memphis Belle !

Technically, I wore these yesterday but to get the pics and post them took 8 hours of driving, walking the museum, and getting to the forums here to post.

Enjoy









































View attachment 13906621


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Oris Big Crown Pointer Day


----------



## Maddog1970

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Bremont still....


----------



## hongkongtaipan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Air Blue Delta Chrono Grey PVD







​


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Air Blue Delta Chrono Grey PVD







​


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## NocturnalWatch

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Seiko SRP513









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma

Hamilton Pilot Pioneer


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Tockr Air Defender tonight


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## hongkongtaipan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Alpina Startimer Pilot Camouflage Chronograph AL372MLY4FBS6







​


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Alpina Startimer Pilot Camouflage Chronograph AL372MLY4FBS6







​


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## tennesseean_87

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Alpina Startimer Pilot Swiss Chronograph Big Date AL-372BS4S6B







​


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Alpina Startimer Pilot Swiss Chronograph Big Date AL-372BS4S6B







​


----------



## ddavidsonmd

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DaleEArnold

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing? Not exactly sure this qualifies but here it is*

Just put this on for my morning trip to the gym!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Oris Big Crown Pointer Day


----------



## Palmettoman

*WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Laco for a flieger Friday.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Loving it on this strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onastar1989

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Maybe not a pilot watch in the strict sense of the definition, but I wanted to share my latest 6498 two hand vintage pocket watch dial project.


----------



## Slm643

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



onastar1989 said:


> Maybe not a pilot watch in the strict sense of the definition, but I wanted to share my latest 6498 two hand vintage pocket watch dial project.
> 
> View attachment 13916999
> 
> View attachment 13917001


Very nice Indeed!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## vwtech

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Possibly my last time with my San Martin pilot as it is going up on the chopping block to pay for my new purchase.









Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## catlike

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

My trusty old Terrasport I on Stowa leather for the weekend


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## castlk




----------



## cowbel

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

I am wearing my Gavox Spitfire ( 36mm)









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Burgs

batman1345 said:


> Hello again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


My father was a USAAF - USAF pilot for 31 years. In the late '60s - early '70s a lot of the pilots in his wing wore their issued watches on grey one piece nylon straps identical to yours. It brings back memories. I don't know if the grey straps were issued, or if they were purchased to match the grey leather Air Force Gloves, but I don't believe I've seen them in use since. Maybe somebody here knows more.

Nice photo. Thanks for taking the time to post it.


----------



## Hunterfate

Longines Bigeye catching Sun rays










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwtech

Hamilton day









Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## thelastcry08

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*











Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Alpina Startimer Pilot Chronograph Beige Dial AL-371BG4S6







​


----------



## hongkongtaipan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Alpina Startimer Pilot Chronograph Beige Dial AL-371BG4S6







​


----------



## ncmoto

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## longstride

Fortis 595 Pilot...







View attachment 13921991


----------



## oso2276

IWC









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## happyscrappyheropup

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Smiths on Colareb.










-- Wayne


----------



## Pneuma

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Citizen Nighthawk


----------



## vwtech

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Citizen the wife bought me.


----------



## King_Neptune

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## hongkongtaipan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

I'm staying with my new Alpina Startimer Pilot Chronograph Beige Dial AL-371BG4S6 for another day. I am enamored of it, partly because it's new 
but also because it is a little different from my other Alpina Startimers.







​


----------



## hongkongtaipan

I'm staying with my new Alpina Startimer Pilot Chronograph Beige Dial AL-371BG4S6 for another day. I am enamored of it, partly because it's new 
but also because it is a little different from my other Alpina Startimers.







​


----------



## ncmoto

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



hongkongtaipan said:


> I'm staying with my new Alpina Startimer Pilot Chronograph Beige Dial AL-371BG4S6 for another day. I am enamored of it, partly because it's new
> but also because it is a little different from my other Alpina Startimers.
> 
> View attachment 13923971
> ​


Great looking watch!


----------



## Triton9

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## vwtech

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

This watch has not gotten the wrist time it deserves lately.


----------



## RedFroggy

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

MK II Hawkinge


----------



## RedFroggy

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Sry double post


----------



## hongkongtaipan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Alpina Startimer Pilot Swiss Chronograph Big Date AL-372BGR4S6 on a Hirsch Liberty strap







​


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Alpina Startimer Pilot Swiss Chronograph Big Date AL-372BGR4S6 on a Hirsch Liberty strap







​


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Old faithful


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Good morning. 
Enjoying the new Tockr Dday, a unique design and truly a piece of history on the wrist with its dial made of metal from the WWII "That's all, Brother" C-47 aircraft that led the charge on Normandy back in June 1944. 
Nice to wear something different and unique. 
Cheers.


----------



## RedFroggy

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Very nice Jeep99Dad . You got an awesome dial !!


----------



## RedFroggy

MK II Hawkinge


----------



## hongkongtaipan

I'm wearing another Alpina Startimer today - the Alpina Startimer Pilot Automatic Sunstar AL-525GB4S6B















Rear View​


----------



## hongkongtaipan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

I'm wearing another Alpina Startimer today - the Alpina Startimer Pilot Automatic Sunstar AL-525GB4S6B







​


----------



## sanik

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## oso2276

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Moded Mark XV









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## vwtech

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Some intense desktop piloting happening.


----------



## hongkongtaipan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Glycine Combat 6 Classic GL0102 on a Citizen strap







​


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Glycine Combat 6 Classic GL0102 on a Citizen strap







​


----------



## celtics1984

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



sanik said:


>


What watch brand is this? Very nice!


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Sinn 903 St B E 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

My Oris Big Crown ProPilot. I'm generally a bracelet guy but feel this would look better on leather or canvas. Just ordered a Di-Modell Chronissimo black.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CSanter

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hunterfate

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Trusty old Sinn 103, with me for past 16 years










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MKN

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Hunterfate said:


> Trusty old Sinn 103, with me for past 16 years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats in good shape for such an old girl..

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MKN

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










DA46 special as usual

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Barnstormer

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Sinn 142 on MN


----------



## Hunterfate

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



MadsNilsson said:


> Thats in good shape for such an old girl..
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


To be honest I changed the bezel 2 years ago, but, the banged one is still in drawer .


----------



## wiwatm

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Rodania one button Chrono 
RCAF issued









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## CCJ

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Put the Flieger on a Haveston Sector nato this week.


----------



## O2AFAC67

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

1st day of March...


----------



## CSanter

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Prs3 gmt









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

PilotFriday so I'll start the weekend with the Rose Gold Hull Tockr Air Defender


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## castlk




----------



## TheMeasure

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Cruxible Cardinal Points









IG: th3measure


----------



## CCJ

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



TheMeasure said:


> Cruxible Cardinal Points
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IG: th3measure


Very curious how easy it is to tell the time at night with only the cardinal points lumed. Anyone have any feedback on that? I noticed the same lume style in the old RAF Mk XI watch as well.


----------



## CCJ

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

After trying all sorts of options and posting them here, I seem to be leaning towards the Phenomenato the most:


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## o_justin

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

I'll be wearing this one later this week! Can't wait.


----------



## ZM-73

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Zeppelin 7640-4


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Tockr Air Defender all blacked out


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Oris Big Crown Pointer Day


----------



## TheMeasure

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



CCJ said:


> Very curious how easy it is to tell the time at night with only the cardinal points lumed. Anyone have any feedback on that?


In low light conditions, it's similar to my shot above. The non lumed numbers can still be seen with the cardinal points being the emphasis. If it's pitch black then you'd have to estimate.

IG: th3measure


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## hongkongtaipan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Back to my latest purchase today: Alpina Startimer Pilot Chronograph Beige Dial AL-371BG4S6







​


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Back to my latest purchase today: Alpina Startimer Pilot Chronograph Beige Dial AL-371BG4S6







​


----------



## thelastcry08

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Snzg07









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## MikeyT




----------



## NocturnalWatch

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Seiko SRP513








Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Good morning. 
I went with the blue Zenith Cronometro CP-2 LE collab with Wounded Warrior Project. Only 50 made.

Have a great day. 
B


----------



## onastar1989

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Modded Seiko SNZG13


----------



## fogbound

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



fogbound said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice, how do you feel about the legibility? Stowa is on my short list for a pilot & possibly a deck watch.. 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Slm643 said:


> Very nice, how do you feel about the legibility? Stowa is on my short list for a pilot & possibly a deck watch..
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Hi, I've got 53yo eyes so legibility is paramount. I have no issues with this model. If you're looking at Stowa, you won't be disappointed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## marcusp23

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## ZM-73

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Junkers


----------



## Beach Hound

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Poljot Aviator I grabbed online from a long gone Russian watch site back in the mid 90's. Got a few scratches on the glass but still rock solid. Only wish I had not requested the exhibition back as it lost the Serial number.


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pardayan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## rangerNY

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Ball Engineer Master II Aviator GMT today.


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Tockr DDay
The dial is made of metal from the WWII "That's all, Brother" C-47


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## castlk




----------



## ZM-73

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Hamilton Khaki


----------



## King_Neptune

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

World timer on pilot bracelet for today...


----------



## King_Neptune

World timer on pilot bracelet for today...


----------



## WeedlessDrive

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*








Helson Squadron on leather Zulu today.


----------



## o_justin

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

And here it is! Even better in person. Love this watch.


----------



## CCJ

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Can't seem to stop trying different straps on this true strap monster. C&B green (aka helmet bag green) NATO seems to really work. I never found this color to work for me in any watch before, so I was surprised how well it looks on this Flieger.


----------



## ZM-73

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Panzera


----------



## Mr.Jones82

This has been a crazy long work week. Time to grab a beer.


----------



## King_Neptune

Avenger II on rubber deployment strap for today


----------



## happyscrappyheropup

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Sinn 856 black.









-- Wayne


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Military47


----------



## Maddog1970

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Bremont Boeing model 1 for me today.....


----------



## onastar1989

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

View attachment 13958699


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Oris Big Crown Pointer Day


----------



## Beach Hound

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Late to the party with one of the JM's Sorry, shots are from this morning on the affordables forum...and the dates off...hmm...what did that say..."Do not adjust the date with in 2 hours of midnight".


----------



## Marigold

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*









Hamilton titanium

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## castlk




----------



## hongkongtaipan

Alpina Startimer Pilot Chronograph Beige Dial AL-371BG4S6







​


----------



## hongkongtaipan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Alpina Startimer Pilot Chronograph Beige Dial AL-371BG4S6







​


----------



## TheMeasure

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Erika's Original strapping down the Cruxible.










IG: th3measure


----------



## Maddog1970

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Really, really love the case on this one......winter camo strap today....


----------



## Marigold

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Omega moon watch









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Upstater

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*








Mid-90s Junghan's J88 reissue out of the box for a spin. Initially bought as a placeholder but it's great when you want something small and reliable on a Saturday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Upstater,, that's a beauty! I just love the bezel on that.

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## hongkongtaipan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Wancher Japan Storm Jet Chronograph Hand Winding Watch














​


----------



## ZM-73

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Seiko


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Oris Big Crown Pointer Day


----------



## RedFroggy

MK II. "Hawkinge"


----------



## Upstater

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Slm643 said:


> Upstater,, that's a beauty! I just love the bezel on that.
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Thank you! It took forever for one to pop up for sale but was worth the wait and not pricey either. I believe the Stowa DIN Professional used the bezel as it's inspiration.


----------



## Upstater

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

155 out today. Might have to part ways soon so giving her a few days on the wrist.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onastar1989

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Another one of my projects.


----------



## Snaggletooth

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## CSanter

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Working away from home this week brought this companion!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beach Hound

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Not sure it counts as a pilots watch or expressly mil but the Seiko SNDA that I dropped a domed sapphire crystal from Chrystal Times in. Took an old watch and made it into one I get compliments on most days I wear it. People are surprised that it's just an old Seiko.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Beach Hound said:


> ... the Seiko SNDA that I dropped a domed sapphire crystal...


Looks great man, love these SNDAs. They're great pieces.

IG: th3measure


----------



## King_Neptune

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Military47


----------



## dt75

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Highlands









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fokstom

Just arrived!


----------



## DNARNA

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Fokstom,

Beautiful combination. Sinn should follow your lead and advertise its 856 B-Uhr on a black strap, versus the brown.

Great job. I wasn't a fan of the B-Uhr prior to your post.


----------



## DNARNA

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

duplicate.


----------



## Fokstom

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

I think that this watch is highly unappreciated, although maybe it just depends on taste.
1. The dial is so well balanced. IMO Sinn did a really good job with matching the colours, keeping the dial clean, placing the date so you wont even notice it, keeping the dial symmetric, skeleton hand, etc. I also very like this modern interpretation of B-Uhr
2. Case of Sinn 856 is beautiful. Wears much better(thinner) than DA36. I also love the colour of Tegimented steel, it remindes of titanium a bit. Actually, this is when my interest with this watch started - after trying IW327006 (I loved vintage indicies and colour of the case). But I found the price to be non acceptable. You can easily have Omega PO at that price with dedicated mechanism. Although I felt that this is a very nice watch, the position of the date and white font colour looks like a sloppy job and bothers me.
3. It looks very well on black and brown straps as well (especially darker tone). Sinn strap is not the best option to be honest. This watch needs something darker, simpler and slimmer. I think something like IW327006 strap would be perfect. Do you guys know any strap that is similar but not that pricey?


----------



## rmeron

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

The Air Blue Bravo today.


----------



## Fokstom

Still on the wrist 🙂


----------



## onastar1989

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Fokstom said:


> I think that this watch is highly unappreciated, although maybe it just depends on taste.
> 1. The dial is so well balanced. IMO Sinn did a really good job with matching the colours, keeping the dial clean, placing the date so you wont even notice it, keeping the dial symmetric, skeleton hand, etc. I also very like this modern interpretation of B-Uhr
> 2. Case of Sinn 856 is beautiful. Wears much better(thinner) than DA36. I also love the colour of Tegimented steel, it remindes of titanium a bit. Actually, this is when my interest with this watch started - after trying IW327006 (I loved vintage indicies and colour of the case). But I found the price to be non acceptable. You can easily have Omega PO at that price with dedicated mechanism. Although I felt that this is a very nice watch, the position of the date and white font colour looks like a sloppy job and bothers me.
> 3. It looks very well on black and brown straps as well (especially darker tone). Sinn strap is not the best option to be honest. This watch needs something darker, simpler and slimmer. I think something like IW327006 strap would be perfect. Do you guys know any strap that is similar but not that pricey?
> View attachment 13972217


How about a titanium or bead-blasted metal band, or just a simple black or dark gray NATO with matte hardware?
Actually, the date doesn't bother me that much, but maybe they could've put it where the 6 is?


----------



## soaking.fused

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## onastar1989

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



onastar1989 said:


> How about a titanium or bead-blasted metal band, or just a simple black or dark gray NATO with matte hardware?
> . . .


I use a Fixoflex matte titanium on my Damasko DA45, which is a lighter shade of gray (same as DA36), & it may match even better w/the 856 based on Fokstrom's photo.


----------



## watchdaddy1

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Here is the pilot in my stable, until this fall, I'm hoping to add a Stowa!









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Oris Big Crown Pointer Day


----------



## Fokstom

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

I think that this watch would look great on anything that makes the case stand out, so I think darker tones and matte straps would be the best. I dont really like nato straps on pilot watches but again, depends on taste. Although I think that Eriksaoriginals straps would look very well (especially the one made for Bell and Ross)

Im planning to get the bracelet. I didnt get one as I found great price for 856 on strap. Please find some random picture that I found online


----------



## Tempus Populi

Too large for my wrist. Love it but will flip it.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Pilot again today!


----------



## hongkongtaipan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Citizen Eco-Drive Blue Angels Nighthawk BJ7006-56L







​


----------



## sonyman99

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Citizen Eco-Drive Blue Angels Nighthawk BJ7006-56L














​


----------



## sonyman99




----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav.B Chrono 47 Ltd Gold Edition


----------



## RedFroggy

Poljot Strela issued to the Soviet Air Force in the 50'


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Love this one
GSD3-A on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## castlk




----------



## Fokstom

Hi!


----------



## arogle1stus

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

JeepDad and Cybotron:
Miffed cuz I could click "Like" once for your Pilot watches!!!
SWEET!!!!!!

Lou Snutt


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Oris Big Crown Pointer Day


----------



## fogbound

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tempus Populi

Jeep99dad said:


>


Great choice that could become even greater of you know what I mean =]


----------



## Wolfsatz

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

The Three by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Getting the Hamilton FAPD 5101, Type 1 Navigation (1970), ready for warmer weather by putting it on a modern reproduction of the British MoD A.F.0210 tropical strap (a precursor to the G10/NATO introduced in 1945).


----------



## darklight111

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Anatoly

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Working away with Stowa









Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Oris Big Crown Pointer Day


----------



## franco60

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Stowa 90th Anniversary LE on WWII gas mask canvas. #32 of 90.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## parsig9

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## soaking.fused

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










556 a


----------



## abkdt41

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Tisell on a camo NATO









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Anatoly

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Stowa









Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tempus Populi

Not exactly wearing. Will put it for sale soon.


----------



## DaleEArnold

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Italian Air Rescue


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## O2AFAC67

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Cell cam wristie this afternoon of my own _*"Me too!"*_ kit of _"toxic masculinity"... _ ;-)


----------



## Anatoly

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Stowa...Love the crisp and clear dial









Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Affordable, but nice Seiko SRP513









Poslano sa mog LG-H870 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Kind of


----------



## jarlleif

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Burgs

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



O2AFAC67 said:


> Cell cam wristie this afternoon of my own _*"Me too!"*_ kit of _"toxic masculinity"... _ ;-)


LOVE that watch strap!


----------



## soaking.fused

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## PedroC60

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Marigold

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Moon watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## hongkongtaipan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Alpina Startimer Pilot Camouflage Chronograph AL372MLY4FBS6 on a Hirsch Liberty strap







​


----------



## rschmidt97

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## aw17

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

My lovely hamilton for today


----------



## Fokstom

Same watch again....


----------



## ZM-73

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Luna Pilot


----------



## parsig9

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Why post the same photo of the same watch almost every day?


----------



## wdconnor

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Maratac Mid Pilot on a Nick Mankey Hook Strap:


----------



## Fokstom

Becouse that is the pilot that I am wearing today. Watch is the same, but pics and straps are different, which makes a huge difference IMO


----------



## parsig9

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Fokstom said:


> Becouse that is the pilot that I am wearing today. Watch is the same, but pics and straps are different, which makes a huge difference IMO


Then that was not a comment directed toward you. Sorry. There are a handful of posters here and in all the forums who do it. 
I learned about the ignore list but still.


----------



## Slm643

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



parsig9 said:


> Then that was not a comment directed toward you. Sorry. There are a handful of posters here and in all the forums who do it.
> I learned about the ignore list but still.


No problem we all have our internet policing duties to uphold! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Ronda 515.24H movement... And it hits the marks! 









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## rom_cola

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*









seiko 5


----------



## soaking.fused

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










556 a


----------



## Sugman

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Marigold

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Sea, sky, space.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Citizen Eco-Drive Nighthawk BJ7000-52L







​


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Citizen Eco-Drive Nighthawk BJ7000-52L







​


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## aw17

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Wooden_spoon

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Bremont in Seoul









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sinn


----------



## castlk

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## IWC1987

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Rattrapante









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Hamilton QNE


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

Damasko DA45 on Rowi titanium Fixoflex.


----------



## soaking.fused

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sinn


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ggyy1276

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Citizen Eco-Drive Blue Angels Skyhawk A-T JY0040-59L







​


----------



## hongkongtaipan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Citizen Eco-Drive Blue Angels Skyhawk A-T JY0040-59L







​


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## ZM-73

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Harding Jetstream


----------



## freqmgr88

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

1960 Glycine Airman on original Rowi Fixoflex.


----------



## parsig9




----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Orgs Big Crown Pointer Day


----------



## jah

RAF Gen 2 issued to a heli pilot


----------



## castlk

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## castlk




----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Alpina Startimer Pilot Swiss Chronograph Big Date AL-372BGR4S6







​


----------



## hongkongtaipan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Alpina Startimer Pilot Swiss Chronograph Big Date AL-372BGR4S6







​


----------



## mule

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart 44









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Alpina Startimer Pilot Swiss Chronograph Big Date AL-372BS4S6B







​


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Alpina Startimer Pilot Swiss Chronograph Big Date AL-372BS4S6B







​


----------



## soaking.fused

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Fokstom

Sinn friday!


----------



## Wolfsatz

not sure if this really qualifies ...

The Three on custom made Shoes courtesy of 'Tenessean_87'

The Three by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## drdas007

Laco Genf 861807


----------



## jam karet

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluejacket

Steinhart Nav B 47


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

GSD-3A on DrunkArtStraps canvas to close the work week 
TGIF


----------



## jimiwilli

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## castlk




----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimiwilli

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Love the way this turned out 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZASKAR36

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Seiko Chrono Sunday









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Evening switch to the black Air Defender


----------



## Anatoly

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Stowa









Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sandjunkie

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Gargamel35

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Slm643

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Wow that is a Beauty, is it a Laco?

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gargamel35

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Laco Leipzig Erbstuck


----------



## cowbel

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

With this Avidiver , Good to go and fly 






[


----------



## Hunterfate

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## happyscrappyheropup

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Smiths PRS-29b on Colareb Venezia.










-- Wayne


----------



## hbr245b

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Timefactors Speedbird PRS-22 with a PRS-1 dial.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## BOND007

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

probably has some time in an F-4 over Vietnam!


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## tennesseean_87

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Pneuma

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Nighthawk


----------



## 5277

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

from 1980 all original


----------



## Pneuma

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Hamilton X-PATROL


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## 5277

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Droyal

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

This one. Just landed today.


----------



## ZM-73

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Hamilton QNE


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Oris Big Crown Pointer Day


----------



## Upstater

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

The A.M.I is out of the box









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ggyy1276

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










IG: th3measure


----------



## 5277

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Sinn


----------



## RedFroggy

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Gorgeous strap !! 


twintop said:


> View attachment 14042327


Today's is a Poljot Sturmanskie 31569


----------



## RedFroggy

Soviet Airforce issued Sturmanskie


----------



## sanik




----------



## sanik

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## CCJ

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



ggyy1276 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I always found analog/digital to be the best for flying. Loved my Citizen Navihawk, I was very sad when it finally died. I'd fly with this one of yours any day.


----------



## ggyy1276

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



CCJ said:


> I always found analog/digital to be the best for flying. Loved my Citizen Navihawk, I was very sad when it finally died. I'd fly with this one of yours any day.


Although some consider it to be the compromised middle child between analog and digital, I think a ana-digi can be quite versatile if designed right. I finally found another one of these discounted Format 2, years after I let go of a rare yellow dial one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5277

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Sinn 104 with green dial


----------



## RomeoT

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Oris ProPilot on Di-Modell









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Topspin917




----------



## ChiefJr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Sugman

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Sugman




----------



## sandjunkie

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

View attachment 14053795


----------



## RedFroggy

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

"Gagarin 40th anniversary commemorative" Sturmanskie
















This Mdl was worn by Lt-Colonel & Cosmonaut Yuri Shargin on Sojuz-5


----------



## fogbound

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beach Hound

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Oldie but a goodie...Poljot Aviator Ocean 3133....Been wearing this one all week.


----------



## fogbound

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Fokstom

Dont know which one should I pick today. One diver sneaked in


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Oris Big Crown Pointer Day


----------



## ML55AMG

My new 50mm B-UHR 😍


----------



## hongkongtaipan

​


----------



## hongkongtaipan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*







​


----------



## ZM-73

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Seiko Prospex Sky


----------



## RedFroggy

Flieger Chrono


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Sugman

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rschmidt97

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## vwtech

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Archimede Pilot GMT


----------



## RedFroggy

Soviet Strela 3017


----------



## Beach Hound

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

SNDA yesterday....JM-A101 today....That is all....


----------



## rschmidt97

Flying on two wheels.


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Oris Big Crown Pointer Day


----------



## glg

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Barge

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Oris big crown pro pilot 10 days


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Oris Big Crown Pointer Day


----------



## RedFroggy

Ok ... yesterday ...
Russian Poljot Aviator I


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Alpina Startimer Automatic today


----------



## happyscrappyheropup

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

IWC Mark XVII. 










-- Wayne


----------



## lightspire

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## happyscrappyheropup

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



lightspire said:


>


I really dig that Sinn. The destro case and color are nice.

-- Wayne


----------



## Mister X

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Ready to fly down the freeway on Flieger Friday.


----------



## mondi1911

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Oris big crown pro pilot 45 mm! I know oris is not the first thing that comes to mind when you think pilot watches, but I love this one!









Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shinobi29

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

My new favourite!









Sent from my BBB100-7 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## MKN

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Alpina Startimer Automatic


----------



## inypark36

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Flighty









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Bulova Special Edition Moon Chronograph Watch 96B251







​


----------



## thejollywatcher

*WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



















Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hunterfate

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Piloting the rollerskates 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cowbel

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Gavox spitfire









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Mid-day switch to Alpina Startimer Pilot Navy Big Date AL-280NS4S6B







​


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Mid-day switch to Alpina Startimer Pilot Navy Big Date AL-280NS4S6B







​


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy titillating Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Tockr DDay


----------



## fenderjapan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Archimede Pilot 39









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BigFatFred

Mk XVI on a green cordura


----------



## SmokeCheckPanda

Omega 6B


----------



## castlk

Glycine Combat 6 Vintage GL0123 for Today









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Glycine Combat 6 Vintage GL0123 for Today









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## ggyy1276

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Alpina Startimer Automatic


----------



## Anatoly

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Stowa









Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## rschmidt97

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## fenderjapan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Changed to a NATO:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## soaking.fused

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## tommy_boy

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## sanik

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## sanik




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## happyscrappyheropup

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



sanik said:


>


Nice flieger. Details?

-- Wayne


----------



## happyscrappyheropup

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Mark XVII.









-- Wayne


----------



## fenderjapan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kaishakunin

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## drdas007

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Laco Zurich 861806


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Topspin917




----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Alpina Startimer Automatic


----------



## fogbound

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## dt75

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Oris Big Crown Timer


----------



## maguirejp

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*















Cheers to one and all from Calgary, Canada


----------



## batman1345

Hello from Greece with hack!










Sent from Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## happyscrappyheropup

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

IWC Pilot.









-- Wayne


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Alpina Startimer Heritage GMT on DrunkArtStraps leather


----------



## Slm643

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

This baby! From a great WUS member... 









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Just along for the ride today...


----------



## soaking.fused

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Oris Big Crown Pointer Day


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Zenith Type 20 bronze...


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Maddog1970 said:


> Zenith Type 20 bronze...
> View attachment 14110377


 so beautiful


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Zenith Cronometro LE today


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## pardayan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## O2AFAC67

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Maddog1970

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

My favourite pilot today, Bremont Boeing Model 1.....if ever there was a Watch to wear upside down, this is it!....one of the most amazing case backs I have ever seen!


----------



## catlike

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Trying my Archimede on green canvas tonight:


----------



## MKN

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



catlike said:


> Trying my Archimede on green canvas tonight:
> 
> View attachment 14116045


Looks good! Where's the strap from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catlike

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



MadsNilsson said:


> Looks good! Where's the strap from?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Barton b-)


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Droyal

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

This one back from the spa. I've added before and after shots. The crystal came out perfectly. The battery leak corroded a wheel. Fortunately, my watchmaker had a NOS movement and he was able to make the repair.


----------



## anabuki

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*









Air and diver...


----------



## gr8sw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## sanik

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## sanik




----------



## hongkongtaipan

Alpina Startimer Pilot Swiss Chronograph Big Date AL-372BGR4S6







​


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anatoly

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Laco Dortmund today...









Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Sugman




----------



## marsavius

My Startimer...


----------



## marsavius

My Startimer...


----------



## cowbel

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

The Gavox Aurora









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## EL_GEEk

Collins Watches Hyperion
(Now Live on Kickstarter)

Carbon fiber dial, On a Barton Bands. This is such a great watch/value. I



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onastar1989

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Another DIY 6498 project.


----------



## Sugman

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Sugman




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Wolfsatz

Citi NaviHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## castlk




----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Wolfsatz

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

A Classic on the wrist as it needs a bit of juice... dancing the two step

NaviHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Dr. Robert

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Happy Thursday from me and le cafe homies









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Upstater

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Dr. Robert said:


> Happy Thursday from me and le cafe homies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Love that 12hr Flying Officer!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Upstater

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*








Just in yesterday. Better than I expected, dial is amazing on the wrist!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Explorer23

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*









Stowa on an IWC style strap. Love it!


----------



## wiwatm

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Tutima ZUZ









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## deepsea03

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

just in: Holton Project 354 Elliot Brown x Page&Cooper


----------



## a to the k

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

DEKLA Flieger B old radium


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Fliegerfriday with the Alpina Startimer Automatic


----------



## tennesseean_87

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Seiko with Dagaz dial and domed crystal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

GSD-3A vintage with heat-blued hands on DrunkArtStraps canvas to start the weekend.


----------



## thejollywatcher

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



















Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## catlike

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Trying the Archimede on a Crown & Buckle Chevron strap today:


----------



## sanik

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Monkwearmouth

*WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Not sure if this counts. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Oris Big Crown Pointer Day


----------



## TexasTee

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## maguirejp

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*









Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## sanik

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## sanik




----------



## gr8sw




----------



## manofrolex

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## thejollywatcher

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*




























Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## Maddog1970

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Damasko DA47


----------



## O2AFAC67

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

I'm missing something...



Oh, there it is... ;-)


----------



## onastar1989

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



thejollywatcher said:


> Wrist: 6.5" flat
> 
> Sent from the Talk of Tapa


Beautiful bronze.


----------



## onastar1989

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## thejollywatcher

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



onastar1989 said:


> Beautiful bronze.


Glycine actually calls it distressed gunmetal but it does look like bronze!

Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



catlike said:


> Trying the Archimede on a Crown & Buckle Chevron strap today:
> 
> View attachment 14137551
> 
> 
> View attachment 14137553


I like this a lot


----------



## sanik

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## sanik




----------



## thejollywatcher

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*




























Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## Anatoly

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

This one today...









Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## London006

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Seiko


----------



## London006

Seiko chrono


----------



## King_Neptune

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



wkw said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catlike

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Jeep99dad said:


> I like this a lot


Thanks. Yes it looks good but I don't get on that well with one piece straps.......we'll see.


----------



## 5277

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Love my 42mm Damasko


----------



## sanik

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## sanik




----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Alpina Startimer


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

double post


----------



## O2AFAC67

Buccee seems to like the kitting this morning...


----------



## O2AFAC67

But a change this evening necessitated by a graduation event to attend at U of H...


----------



## 5277

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

with an old Durowe handwinding inside


----------



## sanik

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## sanik




----------



## castlk




----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## sanik

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## brianfranklinnc

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Is this a pilot?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Burgs

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

That's really nice. What's the watch band?


----------



## tennesseean_87

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Burgs said:


> That's really nice. What's the watch band?


Thanks. I made it. I've got a thread in the strap forum documenting my progress (Amateur Straps).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5277

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

made in 1989


----------



## Shinobi29

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

On factory strap.









Sent from my BBB100-7 using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

*WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Wrong thread.

Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## castlk

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## castlk




----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lightspire

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## lightspire




----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Glycine Airman Double Twelve


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Avi-8 Hurricane this morning


----------



## tennesseean_87

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Oris Big Crown Pointer Day


----------



## MKN

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## castlk




----------



## caktaylor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a to the k

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

DEKLA Flieger B hw old radium


----------



## sanik

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## sanik




----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Alpina Startimer


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## castlk




----------



## onastar1989

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Another project I put together. 42mm case, NH35 automatic/manual wind/hacking movement. Dial and hands from Ofrei.com.
More field than pilot, perhaps.


----------



## Dowantwatches

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Avro Arrow 50th anniversary quartz, changed out the head blasted bracelet for a Gavox leather strap, changed the look quite nicely.


----------



## caktaylor

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Glycine Airman Double Twelve


----------



## mondi1911

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Oris big crown pro pilot 45mm on a Rios 1931 Aviator strap.









Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## MKN

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*









DA46

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Hamilton Khaki Aviation H76665125







​


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Hamilton Khaki Aviation H76665125







​


----------



## govdubspeedgo

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

flieger friday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grandmega

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Sinn 104 black dial. I'm sure I'm not the first one.


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimiwilli

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*









Old faithful 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## castlk




----------



## sanik




----------



## sanik

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## martyINaustin

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

funny...i just got this watch from a WUS member and i can't take it off. it's the most comfy watch
i own currently. (the Hamilton Khaki Aviation H76665125)

marty


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav.B Chrono 47 Ltd Gold Edition


----------



## Leekster

Custom Fortis on a badass Redrockstraps, strap by Dan Barr.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## castlk




----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## oldfatherthames

I'm wearing this prototype of the 'A-13A Flyback' from Paolo Fanton with a Dubois Dépraz chrono-movement. I love my A-13A, which is a quartz, but this is a very different beast:









Have a great weekend everybody!
Bernd


----------



## Droyal

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Sporting my new Hager chronograph. Seiko Meca-Quartz movement.


----------



## oldfatherthames

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

The prototype of the A-13A Flyback (WUS thread) from Paolo Fanton featuring a Dubois Dépraz movement an a canvas from redrockstraps:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## happyscrappyheropup

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Happy Memorial Day, WUS.










-- Wayne


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Alpina Startimer Automatic


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Alpina Startimer Automatic

View attachment 14182967


----------



## caktaylor

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Oris Big Crown Pointer Day


----------



## caktaylor

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Glycine Airman Double Twelve


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Wolfsatz

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

MoonWatch by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## IAmScott

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Dragon Wing









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 5277

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

left is made by Helmut Sinn for italien market in 1997
right is from 1974 and also for the italien market


----------



## hongkongtaipan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Alpina Startimer Pilot Chronograph Beige Dial AL-371BG4S6







​


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Alpina Startimer Pilot Chronograph Beige Dial AL-371BG4S6







​


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Alpina Startimer Automatic


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~




----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## castlk




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Oris Big Crown Pointer Day


----------



## sanik

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## sanik




----------



## Fridayos

Glycine Old-New Stock 44mm Incursore, Old Logo, ETA 2824, Screw-Down Crown, w/Date Cyclops added for these old eyes, on a Strapcode Oyster tapering comfortably from 22mm to 18mm. All brushed, all business, no second glance needed.


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

I think this fits the bill 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Tempus Populi

Wish I was wearing it but 44 is way too large for my wrist. Will go FS soon.


----------



## sanik

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## sanik




----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav.B Chrono 47 Ltd Gold Edition


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## castlk




----------



## Leekster

oldfatherthames said:


> I'm wearing this prototype of the 'A-13A Flyback' from Paolo Fanton with a Dubois Dépraz chrono-movement. I love my A-13A, which is a quartz, but this is a very different beast:
> 
> View attachment 14179729
> 
> 
> Have a great weekend everybody!
> Bernd


Sign me up!!

Looks awesome.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik




----------



## sanik

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## ggyy1276

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy

Soviet Navy chronograph Okeah


----------



## ZM-73

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## sanik

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## sanik




----------



## Beach Hound

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

As usual, I am more of the Affordables when it come to my watches. To that end...The Parnis PA6043. Big, clunky and not waterproof to a good cloudy day but I still love this one.


----------



## King_Neptune

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Mirabello1

Zenith Bronze Pilot


----------



## pardayan




----------



## pardayan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Oris Big Crown Pointer Day


----------



## sanik

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## RedFroggy

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Poljot Aviator I


----------



## RedFroggy

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Yesterday was IWC Flieger Chrono


----------



## RedFroggy

Poljot Aviator I


----------



## RedFroggy

Yesterday IWC


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## castlk




----------



## maguirejp

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*









This old Longines used to see air time many long years ago.
Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



maguirejp said:


> View attachment 14209945
> 
> 
> This old Longines used to see air time many long years ago.
> Cheers from Calgary, Canada


Wow, truly awesome! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maguirejp

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Cerveloguy1976 said:


> Wow, truly awesome!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you.


----------



## maguirejp

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



5277 said:


> left is made by Helmut Sinn for italien market in 1997
> right is from 1974 and also for the italien market
> View attachment 14192739


You are a lucky man, those are nice watches. Cheers.


----------



## Lee_K

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## redmy

repost


----------



## redmy




----------



## redmy

repost


----------



## MDT IT

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

..only original.


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav.B Chrono 47 Ltd Gold Edition


----------



## sanik

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Glycine Airman Double Twelve


----------



## TheMeasure

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Checking out HBO's documentary, The Cold Blue. The film restoration and videography is incredible. If this doesn't get your blood flowing, check your pulse. .



















IG: th3measure


----------



## joseph80

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## hongkongtaipan

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Citizen Eco-Drive Blue Angels Skyhawk A-T JY0040-59L







​


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Citizen Eco-Drive Blue Angels Skyhawk A-T JY0040-59L







​


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Glycine Airman Double Twelve on Watchgecko elastic MN style strap


----------



## Fridayos

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Thanks for great recommendation on the HBO Special "The Cold Blue" - just added to my watch list for today. What's that super clean looking Pilot/Field watch you're wearing in the photos ?


----------



## Fridayos

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Thanks for great recommendation on the HBO Special "The Cold Blue" - just added to my watch list for today. What's that super clean looking Pilot/Field watch you're wearing in the photos ?


----------



## sanik

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## sanik




----------



## castlk




----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## ZM-73

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Panzera Flight Master


----------



## sanik

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## sanik




----------



## RedFroggy

HKED v2 Bund Chrono


----------



## RedFroggy

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

HKED v2 Bund Chrono


----------



## deepsea03

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Desk operation with the CWC 6BB


----------



## Pachoe

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Good Morning!
















Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## caktaylor

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Glycine Airman Double Twelve


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Tockr Air Defender  on a Barton rubber strap


----------



## castlk

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## castlk




----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav.B Chrono 47 Ltd Gold Edition


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Double post


----------



## Maddog1970

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Zenith bronze type 20, on a custom Dr Phil......easily the prettiest watch I own, and one of the most mesmerizing handsets out there!

IMHO of course......

View attachment 14230433


----------



## Droyal

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

This one today.


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## DaveandStu

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Sinn ...









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## London006

Oris big crown


----------



## Maddog1970

Other dark side.......


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JATO757

Not a pilot watch, but what pilots wear.


----------



## castlk




----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## wtma

Archimede Pilot GMT


----------



## wtma

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Relo60

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Just so happens.... Happy Raptor Monday:-!


----------



## wkw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Alpina Startimer


----------



## London006

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Aerospace today


----------



## ooshaugh1

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

What you guys think of this one? I think it is beautiful but at 47mm I don't wear it too often. Thinking of putting it up for sale. Convince me otherwise!


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## castlk




----------



## Pachoe

My 15 years old B-2 all this week;

































































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Luna Pilot


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Seems more pilot-y with this strap














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Tockr Air Defender today


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Oris Big Crown Pointer Day


----------



## RedFroggy

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

A 70's Poljot Strela 3017


----------



## RedFroggy

Poljot Strela 3017


----------



## Droyal

Hager U-2 today.


----------



## wongthian2




----------



## Chuso

Tisell for sell

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## castlk

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## redmy

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Slm643

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



redmy said:


> View attachment 14246009


Piloting a big rig I see!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## redmy

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Slm643 said:


> Piloting a big rig I see!
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Good guess but it's not lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



redmy said:


> Good guess but it's not lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Farm equipment?

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## redmy

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Slm643 said:


> Farm equipment?
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


60' articulated bus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Burgs

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Darn, that's a LOT of bus!


----------



## Slm643

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



redmy said:


> 60' articulated bus
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In the USA, in my little 75,000 city in the suburbs I don't see many of those... I assume it "bends" in the middle?

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## redmy

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Slm643 said:


> In the USA, in my little 75,000 city in the suburbs I don't see many of those... I assume it "bends" in the middle?
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Yeah lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Glycine Airman Double Twelve on Watchgecko MN style elastic strap


----------



## Split-2nd




----------



## RedFroggy

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

1st pattern of Strela 3017


----------



## RedFroggy

Strela 3017 from the late 50' issued to Soviet pilots & cosmonauts


----------



## maguirejp

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*









today my AVI-8 Lancaster
cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## Kilovolt

Flieger Friday


----------



## Maddog1970

The "other" dark side, on a Kizzi NASA strap.....


----------



## castlk




----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Oris Big Crown Pointer Day


----------



## TexasTee

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## gr8sw

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## 5277

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

250$ in 1992


----------



## rickyriz

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



castlk said:


> View attachment 14251353


I often see your shots @castlk, and appreciate this model...at the end I bought one.
I love it and wear it changing every time nato strap.
I'm so happy with the black dial, that I consider to buy the silver one. 
Nice and versatile watch!

Here an archive shot of mine!


----------



## wongthian2

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

cockpit SINN clock from German Tornado fighter jet
full view3 by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## ggyy1276

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Intermittent sun today....needed some colour 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Oris Big Crown Pointer Day


----------



## Toothbras

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Air Defender


----------



## ZM-73

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Flight Master


----------



## oldfatherthames

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

(Once again the WUS bug keeps me from seeing the latest pictures, only showing results until last week. However, I keep on posting.  )

My A-13A with a new canvas from redrockstraps I picked up yesterday:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Oris Big Crown Pointer Day


----------



## 007IOU

Excuse the bad picture. Clearly photography is not my forte!


----------



## Droyal

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Wearing this one today.


----------



## castlk

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## London006

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Superocean ;-)


----------



## glg

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Victory Pants

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Sturmanskie on a Havi! This little beauty way exceeded my expectations!









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


























Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Orient


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

New strap arrival...close but not quite 100%. A few minor tweaks & it will be perfect  








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Fliegerfriday with the Glycine Airman Double Twelve


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Good morning

Zenith Cronometro Tipo CP-2 on DrunkArtStraps canvas for the first time.

What do you think? Too much?
Ideally it'd have a taper but don't have a 22mm tapering canvas. 
I like the looks though.


----------



## ggyy1276

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Victory Pants

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Flieger Friday. I'm bringing Saxon back!









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Split-2nd

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## deepsea03

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Cybotron

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*











Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## London006

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Cool blue on a hot day b-)


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Cybotron said:


> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Fantastic colour of strap!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ggyy1276

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Comapedrosa

Can't stop loving this one! I do have more "high-end" watches, but this is the one I keep coming back to - a casual and comfy beater that's also candy for the eyes


----------



## Sugman

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

No flying, today, unless you count flying around the yard spreading mulch.


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

We fly out this afternoon and I'm wearing the Zenith on DrunkArtStraps canvas for the trip to visit my family back home


----------



## zol2891

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

New buy!


----------



## DaveandStu

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Jeep99dad said:


> We fly out this afternoon and I'm wearing the Zenith on DrunkArtStraps canvas for the trip to visit my family back home


Have a good time Brice..plenty of grey goose
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## navara

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

👍


----------



## navara

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## navara

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

👍


----------



## Sugman

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Wooden_spoon

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Bremont on Jeju island









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## London006

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

G aviator blue


----------



## London006

G aviator blue


----------



## carloscastro7

Just arrived yesterday


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart Nav.B Chrono 47 Ltd Gold Edition


----------



## Anatoly

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Stowa









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Victory Pants

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

How the day started... Flieger Friday, pretty standard stuff...









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Victory Pants

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

How it ended! Fridays are okay, but new watch days are the best! New watch day ON a Friday. That's it. I'm getting a beer. Day's complete. My work here is done. Have a good weekend everyone!









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


















Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## rickyriz

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



London006 said:


> G aviator blue
> 
> View attachment 14285487


Nice!


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## tennesseean_87

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## London006

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Protrek b-)


----------



## London006

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*



Victory Pants said:


> How it ended! Fridays are okay, but new watch days are the best! New watch day ON a Friday. That's it. I'm getting a beer. Day's complete. My work here is done. Have a good weekend everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Very nice indeed!


----------



## JuNi

To start the weekend


----------



## O2AFAC67

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Oris Big Crown Pointer Day


----------



## O2AFAC67

Amazon delivered a new black leather, ecru stitching Bund pad today. Naturally the Crosswind/UTC needed the new kit... ;-)b-)



A more face on view to illustrate the kit really does balance well on the wrist...



IMO this package delivers Breitling aviator watch wrist "presence" in spades! :-! 

Best,
Ron


----------



## jarlleif

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Pachoe

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

B-2 again, now in old school blue rubber.









































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe

B-2 in old school blue rubber.









































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Julien Portside

wkw said:


> Big pilot today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a nice timepiece

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Follow me Instagram @julien.portside


----------



## Julien Portside

Pilot friday on monday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Follow me Instagram @julien.portside


----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Julien Portside said:


> That's a nice timepiece
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Follow me Instagram @julien.portside


Thanks Julien, this is one of my fav pilot watches.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mainspring13

not a wrist shot and took a few days ago but it's what's on my wrist right now...

View attachment _DSC1176.jpg


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Glycine Airman Double Twelve


----------



## jam karet

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## judg69

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Hemel HFT20 VK64 -






Tremendous watch in every way:


----------



## ZM-73

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Mhutch

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## London006

Black DLC


----------



## London006

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Steinhart DLC


----------



## London006

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Mido today


----------



## London006

Multifort


----------



## twintop

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Oris Big Crown Pointer Day


----------



## Mhutch

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## castlk

*Re: March 24 2017 What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Droyal

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

This one to start.


----------



## hbr245b

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Timefactors Speedbird for the weekend









Instagram: nycwatchbloke


----------



## fish70

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## London006

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

MT-G


----------



## Voyager57

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Oris BC3 Plus


----------



## sanik

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Monkwearmouth

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ggyy1276

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5277

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

nearly 40 years a good toolwatch


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## onastar1989

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*


----------



## Arne S

Chase Durer Commander 2


----------



## centurionavre

The Sub as a pilot watch! 









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Zeppelin 7640-4


----------



## Triton9

*Re: WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?*

Can a space watch be considered pilot watch?


----------



## castlk




----------



## journeyforce

WWII Hamilton Model 23 Navigator / bombing Chronograph 

This model pocket watch was also meant to be paired with the Mark 4 Octant 

It took a while to find a nice one


----------



## onastar1989




----------



## Cerveloguy1976

New Chevron strap from C&B, super comfy & holds its shape yet still lays flat...fat better than my expectations

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

Steinhart Nav.B Chrono 47 Ltd Gold Edition


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onastar1989




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Strela

Had the Speedy Pro on since the 16th.


----------



## miller.jj

Sinn 556A CH124 Sea King LE

J


----------



## castlk




----------



## O2AFAC67

Strela said:


> Had the Speedy Pro on since the 16th.


And I wager that beauty will still be on through the 24th... ;-):-!
Best,
Ron


----------



## Strela

‘Tis the season as they say. ;-)


----------



## London006

Altichron


----------



## ninzeo

I put this one up for sale but wearing it today makes me reconsider keeping it....


----------



## Rickster27b

I have had this Laco Aachen 39 for a while now. Seems to be my favorite everyday wear.


----------



## Monkwearmouth

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 71 TRUCK




----------



## castlk




----------



## 5277

Heuer Bund last Version.
Only 12,2mm high and Flyback


----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Flight Master


----------



## Jeep99dad

Tockr Skytrain on a blue Barton band rubber 
Have a great day 
B


----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

Home this afternoon following a golf tournament in beautiful weather...


----------



## castlk




----------



## Wimads

Perfect proportions


----------



## Pachoe

Coffee time;

















Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## tantric

Stowa Verus. Digging this watch.


----------



## mule

Steinhart Nav B 44









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Anatoly

Stowa









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik




----------



## 5277

Today my good old and well runing Sinn 157


----------



## batman1345

Hello guys










Sent from Huawei P8 using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## twintop

Oris Big Crown Pointer Day


----------



## IAmScott

Cosmo this morning









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

Watching Astro's baseball back in the bedroom this afternoon...


----------



## castlk




----------



## London006

Seiko


----------



## Droyal

This one today.


----------



## twintop

Oris Big Crown Pointer Day


----------



## RedFroggy

Current Russian army issued Ratnik program watch «à la sauce WUS»


----------



## Wooden_spoon

My new pickup. This watch is just so cool.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hookey

Wooden_spoon said:


> My new pickup. This watch is just so cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stunning!


----------



## hookey

Double posted.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Evening switch to the GSD-3A on DrunkArtStraps USAF canvas strap


----------



## RedFroggy

Strela 3017, late 60's Soviet Air Force pilot Chronograph


----------



## Brucy

104 on engineer


----------



## berni29

Hi

My Courg type A. With this watch I can post in the diver and pilot forums lol

My first post here though 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## RedFroggy

Today's is a soviet Poljot 80's 3133 chrono


----------



## smilton

My Sinn 156. Favorite Sinn of all time...


----------



## Leekster

New A-13A Auto EXP No2.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy

70's Black dial Strela


----------



## twintop

Steinhart Nav.B Chrono 47 Ltd Gold Edition


----------



## castlk




----------



## Sugman




----------



## Anatoly

Laco Dortmund









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Caracal

Sporting the busy-as-f Citizen SkyHawk <3


----------



## gmads

Old school GMT:


----------



## krampus

1996 Sinn 8828


----------



## rodia77




----------



## phaedrusdijk

Debert 42mm homage to the IWC Big Pilot Heritage. The IWC, at 48mm, is much too large IMHO and the size of this Debert is perfect for me:


----------



## ZM-73

Havana


----------



## castlk




----------



## London006

Aviator sky cockpit


----------



## Monkwearmouth

Steinhart










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

Glycine Airman Double Twelve


----------



## RedFroggy

Seagull 1963

View attachment 14368717


----------



## RedFroggy

Seagull 1963

View attachment 14368717


----------



## Leekster

Flying into LAX sporting the fantastic A-13A on a Redrockstraps. 









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## London006

Gravitymaster GPS


----------



## London006

Red Arrows


----------



## 5277

Twenty years old titanium


----------



## twintop

Alpina Startimer Automatic


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gr8sw

Orfina PD Bund


----------



## castlk




----------



## Dav25

Dan Henry 1963









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan J

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

The Fortis 595 is a Classic....


----------



## twintop

Alpina Startimer Automatic


----------



## Derkdiggler

..









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

Sinn 103...


----------



## twintop

Alpina Startimer Automatic for the fourth day straight, just love this one


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## oso2276

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87

Yesterday and Friday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

Up close with the Alpina Startimer Automatic


----------



## oso2276

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman

The mystery watch...


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## woiter

Mhutch said:


>


Where did you get that bund strap?

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## 762x51

Lunar pilot today


----------



## oso2276

Zenith









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## 5277

my near 50th year old friend called "Gustav"


----------



## castlk




----------



## castlk




----------



## ZM-73

Seiko


----------



## Firecrow911

My Fortis/Fleiger wannabe on a budget... performs awesome.


----------



## twintop

Alpina Startimer Automatic


----------



## oldfatherthames

My brandnew Laco Paderborn:









Have a great weekend everyone!
Bernd


----------



## castlk




----------



## ZM-73

Khaki Pilot Pioneer


----------



## Burgs

ZM,
That's a very handsome watch you have there. VERY nice indeed.


----------



## ZM-73

Thank you very much!


----------



## twintop

Glycine Airman Double Twelve


----------



## Droyal

This one today.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Chillin' and watching the golf tournament this afternoon...








[/URL]








[/URL]


----------



## woiter

My new Laco Aachen taupe LE. Very pleased with how the dial colour comes out. Now just to find some other bund straps or something to go with it.









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## GrapeApe

Mhutch said:


>





woiter said:


> Mhutch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get that bund strap?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Interested in this as well!


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## ChiefJr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch

GrapeApe said:


> Interested in this as well!


StrapsCo


----------



## oldfatherthames

Laco Paderborn on a 1957 British RAF duffel bag canvas from redrockstraps:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Zach.A

Sinn 756 on an Erika's MN Black Ops

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Bulova on a strap from Xeric. Horween leather which is "ribbed and stitched to pay tribute to the articulated ridge-lines seen on space gloves".


----------



## 5277

Today the "Non dark Star version" but last version of the "Bundeswehr Chrono" without Tritium


----------



## StufflerMike

Mach1A by Bangalore Watch Company. A watch made with passion in India featuring a swiss heart (SW 220).


----------



## twintop

Glycine Airman Double Twelve

View attachment 14405805


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

Leaving for the golf course in a little while...


----------



## Upstater

Tutima 768-1 Field Chrono out and about the last few days. Great grab and go when in a rush.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wooden_spoon

This fat arrow is sublime!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5277

This is of course the best "modern" toolwatch i have and love


----------



## GrapeApe

GrapeApe said:


> Interested in this as well!


Well I found a ton on etsy.com and strapsco
https://www.etsy.com/market/bund_watch_strap

https://strapsco.com/product-category/bund-straps/

I'm liking the Dassari's
Legend and distressed versions
https://strapsco.com/product/dassari-legend-vintage-leather-bund-watch-strap/
https://strapsco.com/product/dassari-legend-distressed-italian-leather-bund-strap/

The tans and dark browns look great


----------



## woiter

GrapeApe said:


> Well I found a ton on etsy.com and strapsco
> https://www.etsy.com/market/bund_watch_strap
> 
> https://strapsco.com/product-category/bund-straps/
> 
> I'm liking the Dassari's
> Legend and distressed versions
> https://strapsco.com/product/dassari-legend-vintage-leather-bund-watch-strap/
> https://strapsco.com/product/dassari-legend-distressed-italian-leather-bund-strap/
> 
> The tans and dark browns look great


I noticed dassari as well. I also like the price. A lot of the etsy stuff ia significantly more expensive, which i am not ready to spend on my first bund. The wrist pad is 52mm wide, and on a 42mm watch im worried that might be a bit wide... heck ideally i would put my sarb017 on it as well which is sub 40mm.

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames

- Laco Paderborn, canvas from redrockstraps -

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## O2AFAC67

woiter said:


> I noticed dassari as well. I also like the price. A lot of the etsy stuff ia significantly more expensive, which i am not ready to spend on my first bund. The wrist pad is 52mm wide, and on a 42mm watch im worried that might be a bit wide... heck ideally i would put my sarb017 on it as well which is sub 40mm.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


May I recommend the two I bought from Amazon? I only use the Bund pad these days because I like using deployant clasp straps and deployant strap bracelets with the pads... 

PS. I also prefer the stitched on wide keepers on these pads vice the cut/slotted pads on the dassari. Those keepers tend to distort the shape of the pad in my opinion whereas the stitched on style does not. ;-)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07RKMKDYP/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07RGF51KN/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Relo60

Happy Wednesday:-!


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woiter

O2AFAC67 said:


> May I recommend the two I bought from Amazon? I only use the Bund pad these days because I like using deployant clasp straps and deployant strap bracelets with the pads...
> 
> PS. I also prefer the stitched on wide keepers on these pads vice the cut/slotted pads on the dassari. Those keepers tend to distort the shape of the pad in my opinion whereas the stitched on style does not. ;-)
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07RKMKDYP/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07RGF51KN/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Looks nice, but unfortunately they dont ship to Austria. Also i find the hole in the wrist pad to be rather bizarre.

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune

I wore the LUM-TEC Super Combat "vacation shopping" yesterday and made a diver out of it today.;-)


----------



## O2AFAC67

woiter said:


> Looks nice, but unfortunately they dont ship to Austria. Also i find the hole in the wrist pad to be rather bizarre.


They are also available on Ebay and ship to MANY countries including Austria. Just search for "Coobes watch band" and you'll find them all. ( https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fr...Coobes+w.TRS1&_nkw=Coobes+watch+band&_sacat=0 ) As for the hole in the wrist pad, I thought the same as you especially since it is off center of the caseback on my watches whenever the UTC module is kitted with the watch. That said, it truly is a non-issue because it's not visible when worn and perhaps wears a bit cooler on the wrist in warm weather as well. An inexpensive investment worked well for me IMO when I gave the pads a try...


----------



## kwheeler

RAF issue pilots watch from 1967. I believe it is a Hamilton but have not seen another without the brand on the face.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## 5277

a simple stop watch with watch ;o)


----------



## twintop

Oris Big Crown Pointer Day


----------



## ZASKAR36

Steiny today


----------



## ZM-73

Merkur FOD sterile dial flieger


----------



## woiter

Still enjoying my honeymoon period with my Laco Aachen Taupe









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## twintop

Alpina Startimer Classic Chronograph


----------



## Hunterfate

103








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A4VC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Upstater

- Out of the box today...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A4VC

Upstater said:


> - Out of the box today...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is absolutely GORGEOUS!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## ZM-73

FOD again


----------



## O2AFAC67

Gassin' up for a trip tomorrow...  The dials are actually slate. The double sided AR coating sometimes makes the dials appear blue in certain lighting conditions... b-)


----------



## sanik




----------



## twintop

Alpina Startimer Automatic


----------



## castlk




----------



## manofrolex

Hand made


----------



## twintop

Glycine Airman Double Twelve


----------



## sanik




----------



## twintop

Alpina Startimer Automatic


----------



## rsittner

Here's mine...

Breitling Emergency 2 with Co-Pilot


----------



## castlk




----------



## ZM-73

Panzera Flight Master


----------



## Sugman




----------



## sanik




----------



## twintop

Alpina Startimer Classic Chronograph


----------



## ZM-73

Merkur


----------



## castlk




----------



## sanik




----------



## oldfatherthames

Laco Paderborn on a 'Basque Olive' canavs from redrockstraps:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## longstride

I have owned this since 1998, one of my all time favorites- Fortis Flieger.


----------



## castlk




----------



## oldfatherthames

- Laco Paderborn on the Laco "Erbstück" strap -

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## A4VC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

Aurora


----------



## castlk




----------



## berni29

Hi

This titanium pilot/diver hybrid. RDX Courg. I like it much more than I thought I would.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Today I am wearing the limited edition Sinn 103 A Sa B on the fine link bracelet! Just love the blue dial with the silver subdials! 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sebast975

Mark XII on some new shoes (I know I have the wrong date...hardly ever bother to set that).


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## panda-R

Stowa Grey limited for me today....









Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

FOD on new strap.


----------



## castlk




----------



## SZenithLee

Longines Weems re-issue, just got it back from the watchmaker after cleaning and servicing.

Here is a brief write up about this watch.


----------



## ZASKAR36

Christopher Ward MKII


----------



## O2AFAC67

Crosswind/UTC again today...



Hey! We share a name... ;-)b-)


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

SZenithLee said:


> View attachment 14448041
> 
> 
> Longines Weems re-issue, just got it back from the watchmaker after cleaning and servicing.
> 
> Here is a brief write up about this watch.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Not dressed very pilot-y today, or ever for that matter, but love this BigEye all the same

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

Alpina Startimer Automatic


----------



## panda-R

Stowa 40 Grey Flieger on custom Horween Shell cordovan strap.










Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik




----------



## RedFroggy

Soviet Air Force issued Sturmanskie 3133


----------



## ZM-73

Luna Pilot


----------



## RM339




----------



## castlk




----------



## oso2276

IWC Mark XV moded with hands from same generation Spitfire hands
















Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik




----------



## Droyal

Starting off with this one today.


----------



## arvinsign_nyc

Laco Type A in the morning and my new (second owner)







Stowa Type B later this afternoon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik

Type B


----------



## oso2276

Moded Mark XV









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## jmerino7

IWC Le Petit Prince ref. 377714









Thanks.


----------



## fish70

The Guinand 40.50.02 again today. Have the factory bracelet on the way.


----------



## sanik




----------



## sanik




----------



## maguirejp

Weems for today. cheersfrom Calgary, Canada.


----------



## fish70

Got it. Guinand even sent screwdrivers and their version of blue Loctite to to help with the install. Great brand. They were great communicating with me when I ordered the watch too.


----------



## RedFroggy

Laco Augsburg 42


----------



## castlk




----------



## oso2276

Airman









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik

Airman too


----------



## RedFroggy

Poljot Aviator I


----------



## twintop

Alpina Startimer Classic Chronograph


----------



## castlk




----------



## Larry23

Let me just retro bomb this thread :-d


----------



## twintop

Alpina Startimer Automatic


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## Leekster

Reno Air Races









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

Alpina Startimer Classic Chronograph


----------



## RedFroggy

Soviet Sturmanskie 3133


----------



## O2AFAC67

Just one second early with the phonecam this afternoon... :-|


----------



## castlk




----------



## twintop

Oris Big Crown Pointer Day


----------



## RM339




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## twintop

Alpina Startimer Automatic


----------



## The Antichrist

RM339 said:


> View attachment 14473085


What does the bezel do? I've seen a similar one with LBs. and litre inscribed, certainly not a tachymeter no?


----------



## twintop

Alpina Startimer Automatic


----------



## RedFroggy

A late 80' / early 90's Soviet Sturmanskie 3133 made for the Italian market


----------



## pa_blo05

San Martin 42mm Flieger.
I found it on sale for under $200. Brushed and polished finish, sterile dial, mine is running 2sec fast a day. Really a bargain for a great looking watch.


----------



## A4VC




----------



## castlk




----------



## judg69

Hemel HFT20 VK64 Mecha-Quartz


----------



## sanik




----------



## 762x51




----------



## twintop

Oris Big Crown Pointer Day


----------



## RedFroggy

Diver meets Pilot «à la Vostok» ;-)


----------



## Droyal

Popped this on this evening.


----------



## btcity380

sanik said:


>


quickly becoming a consideration of my next purchase!


----------



## btcity380

Droyal said:


> Popped this on this evening.


Tracer?


----------



## castlk




----------



## twintop

Oris Big Crown Pointer Day


----------



## Madcatblue39

Seiko 5 Pterolion Flieger mod


----------



## Madcatblue39

Seiko 5 Pterolion Flieger mod

View attachment 14486215


----------



## oldfatherthames

- Laco Paderborn -

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## arvinsign_nyc

Type B Flieger (STOWA) Mechanical









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Orisginal

Sinn 856 UTC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woiter

Laco aachen taupe for flieger friday.









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik




----------



## castlk




----------



## Dan J

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

Yesterday afternoon visiting at the grandkid's house. Trying to hold the phone cam still for a shot of their English bulldog, "Tank". He snuzzles and snorkles so much it is literally impossible for him to not be moving all the time so photo focus will suffer... ;-)


----------



## twintop

Alpina Startimer Automatic


----------



## Burgs

O2AFAC67 said:


> Yesterday afternoon visiting at the grandkid's house. Trying to hold the phone cam still for a shot of their English bulldog, "Tank". He snuzzles and snorkles so much it is literally impossible for him to not be moving all the time so photo focus will suffer... ;-)


The watch is OK, but the Thumbs Up was for the doggie... :-!


----------



## backarelli

Victorinox AirBoss Mach IV on C&B Bomber strap...


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames

- Laco Paderborn on Laco Erbstück strap -

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## brandonskinner

STOWA 1939









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

Alpina Startimer Classic Chronograph


----------



## twintop

Alpina Startimer Automatic


----------



## castlk




----------



## twintop

Glycine Airman Double Twelve


----------



## brandonskinner

IWC









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## wristboyNZ

Man I really need to get a pilot!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woiter

Laco Aachen taupe for flieger friday.









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

Alpina Startimer Classic Chronograph


----------



## Sebast975

Happy Flieger Friday folks, quick question: I just got this watch and it has what appears to be a small round blotch around 6:00...is this AR coating that has come off? If it is, I assume my choices are to completely remove the AR or pay an AD to install a new crystal?

Thanks WUS'ers!


----------



## RedFroggy

Strela 3017


----------



## castlk




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik




----------



## twintop

Alpina Startimer Classic Chronograph


----------



## twintop

Alpina Startimer Automatic


----------



## tennesseean_87

From a couple of days ago.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik




----------



## Burgs

twintop said:


> Alpina Startimer Classic Chronograph
> 
> View attachment 14510203


SIMPLY STUNNING!!! I like everything about it.
Great photography too!


----------



## O2AFAC67

Chronomat Evolution/UTC/Pilot bracelet/Bund...


----------



## castlk




----------



## MattMac

Lookin good!


----------



## woiter

laco Aachen taupe for flieger friday









Sent from my rotary phone using Crapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## fatherbowie

Earlier today: "ChronoKing" Type 20 homage with ST19 movement on Fluco Horween Essex









This afternoon: Sinn 356 on Fluco Snow Calf


----------



## castlk




----------



## netsurfr

Not technically a Pilot Watch but...


----------



## fish70

Guinand Series 40


----------



## Firecrow911

Hammer time...









Sent from my overpriced data plan.


----------



## lightspire




----------



## castlk




----------



## O2AFAC67

Couple of quick cellphone cam shots this morning...


----------



## brandonskinner

BP today









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

Glycine Airman Double Twelve


----------



## Relo60

Blue dial version of the D12:-!


----------



## twintop

Oris Big Crown Pointer Day


----------



## happyscrappyheropup

Mark XVII on Colareb.










-- Wayne


----------



## Sugman




----------



## castlk




----------



## twintop

Oris Big Crown Pointer Day


----------



## brandonskinner

BP Heritage









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

Alpina Startimer Automatic


----------



## RedFroggy

Poljot Aviator I


----------



## happyscrappyheropup

Picked up this canvas strap on Amazon. It appears to be well constructed, but it's very stiff. I'm going to try to accelerate the break in with some twisting and bending.

I like the look on my Mark XVII.










-- Wayne


----------



## Cappyab

[

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## RedFroggy

Soviet Sturmanskie


----------



## O2AFAC67

A hybrid today for the Wings Over Houston airshow...


----------



## arvinsign_nyc

Stowa!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Sinn 836











Shannon

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## rrod81

IWC









Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames

My Laco Paderborn on Laco's chestnut 'pilot strap' meeting some R.M. Williams chestnut Chelsea boots:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## jhwarthog

Does a watch made for pilots count? Lol









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## TAG Fan




----------



## sanik




----------



## sanik

[QUOTE = oldfatherthames; 50065169] Mój Laco Paderborn na kasztanowym „pasku pilota" Laco, spotykając niektóre buty kasztanowe RM Williams Williams: Na

zdrowie! 
Bernd [/ QUOTE]

Excelent


----------



## O2AFAC67

Actually this was yesterday. This is the reason any aviator should own a watch with a countdown bezel. Six minutes a side for a perfect tender medium rare...


----------



## Derkdiggler

.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## FeltZ4

^^^^^

SACRILEGE!


----------



## FeltZ4

Not enough hands. Not enough dials. Although...looking back through some of these 600+ pages there are plenty of 3 handers displayed.


----------



## Madcatblue39

Seiko 5 mod Pterolion Flieger


----------



## gr8sw




----------



## Burgs

FeltZ4 said:


> Not enough hands. Not enough dials. Although...looking back through some of these 600+ pages there are plenty of 3 handers displayed.


TIMEX has a cool factor all its own. My first watch at about age 7 was a TIMEX. I have an automatic day-date TIMEX from about 1970 that has never been opened up and it still keeps almost perfect time - better than my Omega chronometer.
Every watch guy should have a TIMEX. Most probably do but won't admit it. 
When I see someone confident enough to sport a TIMEX I think to myself, "There goes a hard core watch guy..." |>


----------



## Derkdiggler

.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## tanatron

Shiny pilot today...


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## JLTimepieceCollection

Galactic 41

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy

Soviet Strela 3017


----------



## Earthjade

A 42mm handwinding Laco with 50mm straight lugs - can't go past the classics:


----------



## a to the k

DEKLA B-type old radium 42mm HW


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## tennesseean_87

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Airquotes

Derkdiggler said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Whoa what is this? It's like a Casio Lemania 5100 with digital date?! So cool!


----------



## Derkdiggler

Airquotes said:


> Whoa what is this? It's like a Casio Lemania 5100 with digital date?! So cool!


Right! It's such a fun watch. It's a rare Casio from the 90's that was a Japanese Domestic Release only. Casio TIC-100

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## gringosteve

Pilot watches are perfect for carpet cleaning. FACT

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## chili1619

Hamilton pilot chrono today:


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy

Poljot Kirova 1 MWF (type 59 replica)


----------



## A4VC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## byhsu

Hamilton Khaki Pioneer Pilot chronograph


----------



## royalpig180

Christopher Ward C8 Power Reserve


----------



## longstride

Fortis Fleiger.


----------



## Joll71




----------



## RedFroggy

Strela 3017 late model


----------



## castlk




----------



## Skellig

New arrival today and had ordered a couple of straps from those lovely people Ivan & Judy at Vario. Put it on the Silicone. Very impressed with the watch and very easy to read the second time zone.


----------



## SkullLeader




----------



## Split-2nd




----------



## Mister X

Sinn 104...


----------



## brandonskinner

Big Pilot with my little pilot









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## pyiyha

Going with my Mk.XV for about 6+ months now...


----------



## YanKristian

French Yema watch, French air force special edition


----------



## brandonskinner

Heritage









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## O2AFAC67

On a beautiful Autumn day a "cooking watch" with a countdown bezel is mandatory for grilling outside...


----------



## longstride

MKII Hawkinge.


----------



## Mhutch

Laco "Augsburg"


----------



## byhsu

Hamilton Khaki Pioneer Pilot Chronograph


----------



## flyingfisch

Citizen Avion AW1361 my wife bought me as a wedding gift.


----------



## Spring-Diver

Sinn EZM9











Shannon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaWatcher

My recently aquired Iwc.


----------



## oso2276

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dubaranowski

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy

Vintage 3133


----------



## Urs Haenggi




----------



## tennesseean_87

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hbr245b

Timefactors Speedbird









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames

- Laco Paderborn -

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## oso2276

Self built









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## RedFroggy

Sturmanskie from the 90's


----------



## CCJ

From a flight earlier this week, Stowa goes flying.








The clean legibility is key for me.


----------



## castlk




----------



## RedFroggy

Poljot Okean (Soviet Navy Chrono)


----------



## brandonskinner

Heritage









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## wiwatm

Bund









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## RM339




----------



## gr8sw




----------



## tennesseean_87

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cottontop

Orient with mustard color dial goes well with my Dickies Henley style short sleeve pocket tee shirt.
Joe


----------



## Madcatblue39




----------



## jah

Vietnam worn Navigator


----------



## mondi1911

Oris Flight Timer 60 years since the end of WW2 limited edition from 2004!


----------



## sanik




----------



## castlk




----------



## brandonskinner

IWC









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## cottontop

Air Blue with tan strap and tan dial markers goes great with my dark brown Carhartt Henley style short sleeve pocket tee shirt.
Joe


----------



## A4VC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Sinn 836 today 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy

Poljot Sturmanskie late Soviet period


----------



## Droyal

This one.


----------



## sanik




----------



## CCJ

Droyal said:


> This one.


Can't argue with how legible and useful this is. Love it. I do wish for a stainless steel navigator return!


----------



## RedFroggy

My «new to me» early 90' Poljot 3133 gets more wrist-time


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## caktaylor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## byhsu

Hamilton Khaki pilot pioneer.


----------



## geekycabdriver




----------



## sanik




----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## RedFroggy

IWC Flieger about to depart from Paris to London ;-)


----------



## flyingfisch




----------



## sanik




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## castlk




----------



## Split-2nd




----------



## RedFroggy

Sturmanskie 31659















With my old French Air Force flight jacket


----------



## Rickster27b

Laco Augsburg


----------



## oldfatherthames

- Laco Paderborn with the Laco Erbstück strap -

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## sanik




----------



## RedFroggy

Poljot Buran


----------



## tennesseean_87

From yesterday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gekos

This one today.


----------



## ApacheDriver

.


----------



## longstride

Love my Fortis on an Erika's MN....a great combo!


----------



## longstride

ApacheDriver said:


> .


Beautiful!


----------



## longstride

Mhutch said:


> Laco "Augsburg"


Great shot!


----------



## gekos

This home made Alarm based on Poljot cal 2612-2.


----------



## RedFroggy

Late Strela 3017


----------



## Spring-Diver

EZM9 today












Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## arvinsign_nyc

Stowa!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## eltwe

Hamilton FSSC-88-W-800. New to me, I'm over the moon with it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

Wow! What a Beauty!



eltwe said:


> Hamilton FSSC-88-W-800. New to me, I'm over the moon with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jah

My new Spitfire!


----------



## tennesseean_87

Seiko mod










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60

Petit Prince









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik




----------



## RedFroggy

Poljot Aviator I


----------



## hellowin

Nav B-Uhr 42 Handwind Bronze


----------



## RedFroggy

80' vintage Soviet Sturmanskie 31659,


----------



## castlk




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## castlk




----------



## YanKristian

A french Quartz Yema N8 Flygraf from 1989 went back to life


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## RedFroggy

Poljot 3133 from the early 80'


----------



## Madcatblue39

Pterolion Fleiger in the rain


----------



## Sebast975

Sinn 356 Flieger with correct day / date for a change.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy

2nd day running Poljot 3133


----------



## RedFroggy




----------



## sanik




----------



## castlk




----------



## Sharksmile

Black Friday Strikes again!


----------



## littlejoebig

Bell & Ross WWI-92 Military










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy

Yuri Gagarin Poljot 40th jubilee


----------



## castlk




----------



## longstride

CWC - G10.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy

An old 3133 today to ride London underground


----------



## ThaWatcher

3777-09


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## RM339




----------



## danshort

Mid day switch to the Laco.


----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## littlejoebig

Sturmanskie Gagarin










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy

Poljot 3133, 80's vintage


----------



## RedFroggy

Vintage Soviet Air Force Sturmanskie


----------



## longstride

Going with the Sinn 103...


----------



## CCJ

Just arrived!


----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## Tony A.H

Big Pilot. Saint Exupery Edition..


----------



## O2AFAC67

Kitted the CW with Spanish leather today for a photo shoot with the Deejo from Paris which my sister gifted me for Christmas. Wearing the piece as I type this...  Note the etched watch details and my signature on the Deejo in the crop... ;-)


----------



## Chronopolis

Aristo on my wrist-o . :-!


----------



## jah

Spitfire!


----------



## Jeep99dad

Still love my GSD3A


----------



## wiwatm

My new Bulova. Love this.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik




----------



## littlejoebig

Is that a custom build?



sanik said:


>


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik

littlejoebig said:


> Is that a custom build?


Yes, its Helen rou case, dial, hands and eta 2842 from swatch


----------



## sanik

littlejoebig said:


> Is that a custom build?


Yes, its Helen rou case, dial, hands and eta 2842 from swatch


----------



## castlk




----------



## longstride

MKII Hawkinge.


----------



## anonymousmoose

I just put this on because of this thread


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Palmettoman

Tisell hand cranker today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

Jeep99dad said:


> Still love my GSD3A


It looks like a beaut! Greg does more than great straps.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arvinsign_nyc

Stowa Flieger










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy

Chrono Poljot 3133


----------



## ClearanceVoid

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## castlk




----------



## CCJ

The newer Marathon Navigator. Love the 12-hour bezel, among many other things. Working a review write up which I'll post soon.


----------



## OldBoldPilot

The same Skyhawk I've been wearing almost daily for about 10 years. The bezel no longer turns and the markings wore off long ago. The domed crystal was replaced with a flat one in 2012. It still keeps time well but I can no longer set it. Hoping St. Nick has a replacement for it soon.


----------



## jimmytamp

My Glycine Airman 9










Cheers...

https://www.instagram.com/fliegerb777/


----------



## Sugman




----------



## flymu2

CCJ said:


> The newer Marathon Navigator. Love the 12-hour bezel, among many other things. Working a review write up which I'll post soon.


Hi,

Love your watch! What color is it? Hard to tell whether it's black or green from the pic.

Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CCJ

flymu2 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Love your watch! What color is it? Hard to tell whether it's black or green from the pic.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's black, I'm loving it as well!


----------



## longstride

Hawkinge.


----------



## castlk




----------



## O2AFAC67

B-1 Armament 1200X674 post by o2afac67, on Flickr


----------



## rrod81

Mark 18 LPP









Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy

Late 80'/early 90' Soviet Airforce 31659 "Sturmanskie" chrono


----------



## antsio100

-My hand wound Laco Leipzig-


----------



## Droyal

I’m guessing this would serve a pilot well.


----------



## flieger4000




----------



## flieger4000

View attachment 14718469


View attachment 14718473


----------



## flieger4000

apologies for the double post


----------



## CCJ

Droyal said:


> I'm guessing this would serve a pilot well.


My favorite flying watch of all time. Mine eventually died sadly. The newer models were just too big and too cluttered.


----------



## jah

IWC Spitfire on Uncrate's Military strap. Cut from the same canvas used to make British military helmets during WWII


----------



## lightspire




----------



## longstride




----------



## RedFroggy

Late 80's Poljot 3133

View attachment 14726669


----------



## longstride

The PRS-29 qualifies as a pilot - so here's mine on a Maratac sailcloth.


----------



## O2AFAC67

And for this beautiful Christmas evening 2019...

20191224_160744 by o2afac67, on Flickr


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## RedFroggy

60's strela 3017


----------



## hellowin

~ Dievas Vortex 500 ~
A pilot watch with 500M WR? Must be a standard issue for the Space Marine


----------



## castlk




----------



## Arne S

Today is Chase Durer commander two. I have 3 also have black dial and white dial.


----------



## oldfatherthames

My Laco Paderborn on the Erbstück leatherstrap:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## arvinsign_nyc

B&R for today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

😄😊☃❄🎄🖖🏼 Thursday


----------



## Firecrow911

Enjoying my xmas gift to myself... at least thats what I told the wife...









Sent from my overpriced data plan.


----------



## O2AFAC67

oldfatherthames said:


> My Laco Paderborn on the Erbstück leatherstrap:
> 
> View attachment 14730069
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


Bernd, I absolutely LOVE this gorgeous pic and watch! Thank you for sharing... 
Kind Regards,
Ron


----------



## fastenerhouse

Sinn 142 Ti.









Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## maguirejp

An old timer watch for me today.

Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## oldfatherthames

O2AFAC67 said:


> Bernd, I absolutely LOVE this gorgeous pic and watch! Thank you for sharing...


Ron! Thank you so much! *imaginebeerclinkingbottlesiconhere* |>

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## longstride

Fortis 595.


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## pantagruel

Citizen Avion on a Panatime rivet strap.


----------



## Tony A.H

Meridian on a dark rainy Monday







Cheers


----------



## scottsosmith

Sinn 103 on Khaki NATO strap


----------



## O2AFAC67

Happy New Year to all!!!  Last "wristie" of the decade this morning...

CW UTC wristie last 2019 by o2afac67, on Flickr


----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

Starting 2020 with Damasko









Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## scottsosmith

Muhle Glashutte Terrasport Chrono


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## jah

RAF Pulsar


----------



## castlk




----------



## longstride

Tony A.H said:


> Meridian on a dark rainy Monday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Nice!....what size is it?


----------



## sanik




----------



## Tony A.H

longstride said:


> Nice!....what size is it?


it's 46mm Diameter and 57mm Lug end to Lug end.


----------



## rixcafe




----------



## larand

Momentum Flatline 42.









Tap. Talk. When someone mentions the word "homage," drink!


----------



## scottsosmith

Hammy Khaki Field on leather NATO strap


----------



## Maddog1970

One of these in the AM and the other in the PM......my 2 favourite pilot watches....


----------



## O2AFAC67

CW UTC Bund HGU-33 1280X800 by o2afac67, on Flickr


----------



## longstride

Maddog1970 said:


> One of these in the AM and the other in the PM......my 2 favourite pilot watches....
> 
> View attachment 14760547


Love that Zenith!


----------



## longstride

Newmark 6BB.


----------



## 04z




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Burgs

Maddog1970 said:


> One of these in the AM and the other in the PM......my 2 favourite pilot watches....
> 
> View attachment 14760547


So, you switch watches at noon and midnight? :think:


----------



## oldfatherthames

- Laco Paderborn -

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scottsosmith

Laco Westerland, 45 mM, Handwind


----------



## RedFroggy

Sturmanskie 3133


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## JuNi

DS30 on carbon


----------



## RedFroggy

Laco, Fliegeruhr Augsburg


----------



## castlk




----------



## rodia77

My yesterday's arrival:

View attachment 14767759


----------



## scottsosmith

Bell&Ross BR-03-92 on an Olive Drab Velcro Strap


----------



## jlondono77




----------



## Chronopolis

Already Friday for me... so time to swap watches.
LACO BELL... kinda like TACO BELL... for the wrist. :-!


----------



## RM339




----------



## b'oris

On a Bremont NATO for the weekend.....


----------



## scottsosmith

Steinhart Aviation on Original Factory Strap


----------



## RedFroggy

Sturmanskie 31659 from 1987


----------



## jah

Adanac just in!


----------



## Adventureman




----------



## Droyal

jah said:


> Adanac just in!


Wearing mine today as well. Unique, military issue watch.


----------



## jah

Mine is Feb of '86, yours?


----------



## RedFroggy

Soviet Pilot Sturmanskie, circa 1989


----------



## guspech750

RedFroggy said:


> Soviet Pilot Sturmanskie, circa 1989
> 
> View attachment 14773307


That is bad ass!

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## castlk




----------



## longstride




----------



## sanik




----------



## E8ArmyDiver

:-!


----------



## Silvek

Airman No. 1


----------



## longstride

E8ArmyDiver said:


> :-!


Stowa?


----------



## maguirejp

Cheers from Calgary, Canada &#55356;&#56808;&#55356;&#56806;


----------



## longstride

maguirejp said:


> View attachment 14777577
> 
> 
> Cheers from Calgary, Canada &#55356;&#56808;&#55356;&#56806;


Love the goggles, is it a Steinhart?


----------



## sanik




----------



## fatherbowie

Tutima Military (Bund) with Lemania 5100, on Bonetto Cinturini 270 rubber. The strap is super comfortable and really makes the watch stand out.


----------



## RedFroggy

Probably more a Diver with a pilot/military inspired dial : Vintage Vostok Amphibian


----------



## Sagitario




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## b'oris




----------



## mph57




----------



## RedFroggy

Dagaz Type 2.2


----------



## maguirejp

longstride said:


> Love the goggles, is it a Steinhart?


Authentic british goggles, but chinese watch. Cheers.


----------



## RedFroggy

Poljot Aviator I


----------



## ZM-73

Hamilton Khaki Aviation QNE


----------



## castlk




----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## avian_gator

I finally found the perfect use for an olive drab Haveston strap I bought over a year ago! I've had my Airman on leather since I purchased it, but this feels right.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy

MK II Hawkhinge


----------



## Fokstom

Technicaly the picture was taken on 15th but you have to trust me that I am still wearing it 😄


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## ThaWatcher

Love the Oris pro pilot that i wore 2 days ago, but this to me is another level.


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise




----------



## RedFroggy

Soviet Airforce issued Chrono


----------



## woiter

Laco Aachen taupe LE









Sent from my rotary phone using Crapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

Back from Costco this afternoon with an impulse buy. Read the reviews online when I got home ( https://www.kingcakeshop.com/reviews/ ) and feeling pretty good about the snag. ;-):-! Having a poler game here Friday evening and I'm thinking this will be a pre Mardi Gras celebration hit!! :-d Shot a quick wristie to illustrate the relative size of the cake. Shuffle up and deal!! 
Best,
Ron

CW UTC King Cake by o2afac67, on Flickr

PS. Photobucket still flakey as hell so had to edit and post using Flickr... :roll:


----------



## Wolfsatz

TX Tuesday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## maguirejp

Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## 007IOU

A-13a


----------



## CCJ

007IOU said:


> A-13a


What is your wrist size? Mine is 6.5" and I fear the A-13a would be too big. Is it in fact slightly larger than a Speedmaster?
Thanks!


----------



## cubdog




----------



## 007IOU

CCJ said:


> 007IOU said:
> 
> 
> 
> A-13a
> 
> 
> 
> What is your wrist size? Mine is 6.5" and I fear the A-13a would be too big. Is it in fact slightly larger than a Speedmaster?
> Thanks!
Click to expand...

Hello. Approximately 7". I think it wears small for 42mm. Same size as a Speedmaster on the wrist. Great watch and Paolo (owner of brand) is very nice to deal with. Highly recommend!
Cheers!


----------



## Rickster27b

Love my Laco Augsburg! ... on a Martu leather/canvas strap.


----------



## b'oris




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Deacon211

Sinn 857UTC.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zeit_time




----------



## Snaggletooth

Oooooh


----------



## rodia77




----------



## zeit_time

rodia77 said:


> View attachment 14806241


True cathedral hands are &#55357;&#56613;


----------



## ShaggyDog

Hamilton Khaki X-Wind Auto.


----------



## maguirejp

rodia77 said:


> View attachment 14806241


Nice! Cheers


----------



## rodia77

zeit_time said:


> True cathedral hands are ��


I hope "��", as displayed for me, stands for something good. ;-)


----------



## zeit_time

rodia77 said:


> I hope "��", as displayed for me, stands for something good. ;-)


It was supposed to be flame emojis!


----------



## twintop

Alpina Startimer Automatic


----------



## Snaggletooth

Stowa Verus 40mm, ETA 2804-2 hand-cranker.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## jah

Spitfire


----------



## Chronopolis

A "homemade" SPORK


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## victarro




----------



## Snaggletooth

Loving this watch, and the strap it came on - good work Stowa.


----------



## castlk




----------



## catlike




----------



## flieger4000

Nighthawk today


----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Ingersoll Aspley


----------



## Sharksmile




----------



## flieger4000

ZM-73 said:


> Ingersoll Aspley
> View attachment 14819589


Have been curious about Ingersoll, what's their story and how do they hold up?


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## ZM-73

flieger4000 said:


> Have been curious about Ingersoll, what's their story and how do they hold up?


Ingersoll was US watch company started in 1882. They were well known, but went bankrupt in 1921. They are currently owned by Zeon Watches, which is a British subsidiary of the Hong Kong-based company Herald Group. This is the only Ingersoll I've owned. I only just got it from Drop.com less than a week ago. It seems to be a pretty solid piece. The movement is Miyota 8217, which is (so far) keeping very good time. Also, no lume.


----------



## Chronopolis

ZM-73 said:


> Ingersoll ...The movement is Miyota 8217, which is (so far) keeping very good time.


I just discovered their COLUMBUS and SCOVILL lines.
Do you know if they're running on Miyota? Or some Chinese?

They always seem so vague about their specs.


----------



## rodia77

Sharksmile said:


> View attachment 14819873


What watch is it?


----------



## ZM-73

Chronopolis said:


> I just discovered their COLUMBUS and SCOVILL lines.
> Do you know if they're running on Miyota? Or some Chinese?
> 
> They always seem so vague about their specs.
> 
> View attachment 14820977
> View attachment 14820979


They are certainly vague about their specs. Can't find anything about the Columbus. I believe that the Scovill has Miyota 821A.


----------



## b'oris




----------



## 5150Vitto




----------



## flieger4000

ZM-73 said:


> Ingersoll was US watch company started in 1882. They were well known, but went bankrupt in 1921. They are currently owned by Zeon Watches, which is a British subsidiary of the Hong Kong-based company Herald Group. This is the only Ingersoll I've owned. I only just got it from Drop.com less than a week ago. It seems to be a pretty solid piece. The movement is Miyota 8217, which is (so far) keeping very good time. Also, no lume.


Interesting, they seem to have very interesting pieces. Should give them a check out! Thanks!


----------



## sanik




----------



## parsig9

Sharksmile said:


> View attachment 14819873


Maratac 46mm


----------



## b'oris




----------



## castlk




----------



## Kohe321

Laco "Leipzig". Just got it today, and I'm very impressed by the quality of both the watch and the strap.


----------



## Kohe321

And one more:


----------



## Kohe321

My new Laco on the wrist today as well.


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Shinobi29

Fortis B-42









Sent from my BBB100-7 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## Triton9




----------



## sf16

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik




----------



## kslav

Carnival Pilot from AliEx:


----------



## b'oris

Just settling in for Ireland v Scotland and Bremont now being the official timekeepers for England Rugby, it seems appropriate









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

The new Islander ISL-15 from Long Island Watch.


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Roningrad

Sunday Flieger Sunday


----------



## edchys




----------



## Kohe321




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## sanik




----------



## Madcatblue39

Seiko 5 Pterolion Fleiger


----------



## jah

Mac V SOG belonging to a SR71 pilot, with Waltham compass


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## kslav




----------



## Split-2nd




----------



## wkw

This piece was just delivered yesterday. I'm a happy camper!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Al Faromeo

Wearing my









... just in case something untoward happens...


----------



## Redleader

Tudor GMT


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## kslav




----------



## flieger4000




----------



## RedFroggy

My PRS-29 on a perlon Nato


----------



## Spring-Diver

836












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flieger4000

59yukon01 said:


>


that the new islander pilot?


----------



## 59yukon01

flieger4000 said:


> that the new islander pilot?


Yes..... Not bad for the sale price.


----------



## flieger4000

59yukon01 said:


> Yes..... Not bad for the sale price.


I'm interested in the A dial. Seems pretty good value.


----------



## 59yukon01

flieger4000 said:


> I'm interested in the A dial. Seems pretty good value.


I think it is. I like the B, but kinda wished I'd went with the A now.


----------



## jkpa




----------



## b'oris




----------



## gringosteve

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

Wow - that's an interesting piece.....what's the story behing it? Year, model number etc...



Madcatblue39 said:


> Seiko 5 Pterolion Fleiger
> 
> View attachment 14835489
> 
> 
> View attachment 14835493


----------



## sanik




----------



## Sleestax

Sterile dial is best dial.


----------



## adt89

Laco Augsburg 39mm


----------



## longstride




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Island-Time

View attachment 14849717


----------



## Rickster27b

Laco Augsburg on a Martu Vintage Leather and Canvas strap.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Decided to slap one of my OEM calf straps onto the Bomber for a photo shoot and to wear today... 

B-1 Ext Stores Crop 1360X768 WP by o2afac67, on Flickr


----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## radoncdoc

My Zenith









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## sanik




----------



## ddafoe

Laco Munster on a cold New England day...


----------



## jah

Spitfire


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

BigEye for the day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adt89

Laco Augsburg here as well.


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## caesarmascetti

Hamilton 917 Pilot


----------



## crappysurfer




----------



## RedFroggy

Poljot 3017


----------



## sf16

IWC 3717










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik




----------



## sanik




----------



## Deacon211

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris

*


----------



## b'oris




----------



## castlk




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Deacon211

Sinn 857UTC










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

Is it on a Barton?


----------



## longstride

Gotta love an 857!


----------



## longstride

6B G-10


----------



## Deacon211

longstride said:


> Is it on a Barton?


I just got a CozySG single piece for it from Etsy.

Nice looking leather with some adjustability in the clasp.

Little more pricy than a Barton.

From Etsy:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kslav




----------



## woiter

Laco Aachen taupe for flieger friday









Sent from my rotary phone using Crapatalk


----------



## Deacon211

Oris on a Junghan's Bund.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

20190707_151429-002 by o2afac67, on Flickr

CW UTC Bund HGU-33 1280X800 by o2afac67, on Flickr

CW UTC FD 1280X800 DK RT by o2afac67, on Flickr


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy flieger Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## castlk




----------



## Deacon211

Steinhart on a Laco.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kslav

Stoic Pilot


----------



## francorx

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Zenith Type 20 bronze for today.....


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## fish70

My 2019 Guinand Series 40 chrono with my 1976 Bundeswehr Luftwaffe flight jacket.


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Droyal

Popped this on this afternoon.


----------



## caesarmascetti

Guinand for me


----------



## ZM-73

Seiko SRW009


----------



## 59yukon01

Probably going to sell this......


----------



## flieger4000

59yukon01 said:


> Probably going to sell this......


What's wrong with it?


----------



## 59yukon01

flieger4000 said:


> What's wrong with it?


Nothing at all. Bought it on impulse to try something different from Divers, which is all I have. However I've found a Chrono I'd rather have now.

So one in and one out.


----------



## RM339




----------



## -Greg-

Loud Parnis


----------



## Deacon211

Back to the 857UTC today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deacon211

Switched to this one for the afternoon...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## emiTstI

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

B-1 UTC T337 800X500 by o2afac67, on Flickr


----------



## Von170

Speedbird in a not so speedy bird


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ike2

Stowa Classic Flieger on Martu








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caesarmascetti

Custom built w/ Hamilton 917 pocket watch movement


----------



## marko114

Skyhawk 














Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Deacon211

Been doing a lot of Sinning of late.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

IWC Spitfire Chrono On Horween natural chromexcel


----------



## Chronopolis

Me, Beobachtin' on this Friday... ready to drop some bombs :-!


----------



## castlk




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## manofrolex




----------



## E8ArmyDiver

Not long ago I made the mistake of leaving one of my Divers alone overnight with a Pilot watch..Yesterday I found this on my doorstep with a note that said I was now responsible & to give it a good home...


----------



## Maddog1970

My new Hammy....


----------



## mule

Steinhart









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

5002

a little far.


a close up would be better ain't it?


----------



## caesarmascetti

this one for me today


----------



## rodia77




----------



## E8ArmyDiver

:-!


----------



## ZM-73

Panzera


----------



## caesarmascetti

Wilson Watch Works Bund


----------



## oldfatherthames

My Laco Paderborn:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Snaggletooth

oldfatherthames said:


> My Laco Paderborn:
> 
> View attachment 14899071
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


Beautiful shot. Pressing all the right buttons ;-)


----------



## dfwcowboy




----------



## longstride

Fortis classic Flieger...


----------



## Maddog1970

Started with something else this morning, finishing with my bronze type 20.....


----------



## Deacon211

This one yesterday.










Back to the 857 today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RM339




----------



## rodia77

Deacon211 said:


> This one yesterday.


Love it.


----------



## marko114

Skyhawk








Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy

Russian 3133 chrono


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## MHe225

Mark XVI - still running strong, 9 years later


----------



## Maddog1970

Steinhart today.....


----------



## M6TT F

Maddog1970 said:


> Steinhart today.....
> 
> View attachment 14907451


Love these. Had one, but the lug to lug
Was too big for me so sadly had to return

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris




----------



## Jeep99dad

IWC Spitfire Chrono in-house on a DrunkArtStraps natural chromexcel Horween leather strap that ages so well


----------



## cghorr01

Steinhart









Sent from my LG V50


----------



## RedFroggy

HKED


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## castlk




----------



## WeedlessDrive

Bronze San Martin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## Snaggletooth

Stowa Sunday.


----------



## sanik




----------



## marko114

Skyhawk








Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Hamilton Jack Ryan Khaki today....


----------



## Deacon211

Oris and Imprint Chocolate Cheesecake Espresso Stout.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik




----------



## Derkdiggler

I like the yellow accents on the dial but felt the little yellow triangles on the bezel went too far, so I blacked them out...


----------



## PaddyChicago

A vintage-style Alpina Pilot Chrono based on a 1930s design.


----------



## RedFroggy

A Soviet Diver «à la sauce pilote»...


----------



## sanik




----------



## RedFroggy

An other 31659 Sturmanskie today ;-)


----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## CCJ

Sterile homage to the historic RAF Mk 11:


----------



## RedFroggy

Same Sturmanskie as yesterday


----------



## Frederic III

My dad's Gallet that he wore as a Navy Pilot in the Pacific during WW II.
Gallet multichron 12 Viljoux71, the serial number shows it's the 33rd watch made in the series. An early example that I just got back from Gallet's Service Dept. where it received a Museum Service. This was the watches first service. It hadn't been running since around the time of the 1950's because its stem had come off and been lost. So the watch was still ready and waiting for its 1st servicing by Gallet!


----------



## maxgara1979

The watch of today is a CYMA with Lemania 5100 movement. Nearly identical to the more famous Fortis Stratoliner.
View attachment 14924245


----------



## CCJ

Frederic III said:


> My dad's Gallet that he wore as a Navy Pilot in the Pacific during WW II.
> Gallet multichron 12 Vijoux71, the serial number shows it's the 33rd watch made in the series. An early example.
> View attachment 14924241
> 
> View attachment 14924453
> 
> View attachment 14924455


What an amazing watch and family history! What did he fly?


----------



## RM339

CCJ said:


> Sterile homage to the historic RAF Mk XI:


Very nice. Who makes it?


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## CCJ

RM339 said:


> Very nice. Who makes it?


San Martin, out of Hong Kong. About $150 for quartz or NH35. I'm super impressed with the quality. Lume is fantastic, sapphire, screw-down crown, flawless. And the company was easy to work with (bought direct from their website). I think the watch is very faithful to this historic design, and I love it.


----------



## Chronocase

My revived Vertex


----------



## sanik




----------



## E8ArmyDiver

:-!


----------



## Frederic III

CCJ asked: What an amazing watch and family history! What did he fly?

I'm glad you like it! 
Dad mostly flew PBY's and PBM's.
Since he was Carrier Qualified, he also must've flown single engine planes.
Dad started flying biplanes around 1938 or 1939 before he entered the Navy.


----------



## emiTstI

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

b'oris said:


> View attachment 14909691


Nice looking watch mate!

Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## fish70




----------



## maxgara1979

Just assembled by my watchmaker.


----------



## longstride

Chronocase said:


> My revived Vertex


It's a beauty.


----------



## sanik




----------



## Jeep99dad

FliegerFriday with the IWC Spitfire in house Chrono


----------



## longstride




----------



## Maddog1970

Steinhart dual time.....


----------



## RedFroggy

Poljot Aviator I


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy flieger Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## RM339




----------



## pneuby

It's early, still trying to build Momentum....


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

:-!


----------



## sanik




----------



## castlk




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik




----------



## Adventureman

More of an instrument watch than a pilot watch, design based on the Smith's Mark II clocks found in Spitfire cockpits.


----------



## Sharksmile




----------



## CCJ

Adventureman said:


> More of an instrument watch than a pilot watch, design based on the Smith's Mark II clocks found in Spitfire cockpits.


If it's designed after a spitfire cockpit clock I'd argue that's a heck of a pilot watch.


----------



## O2AFAC67

A bit of aviator watch "wrist presence" today... ;-)

B-1 Bund facet wrist 3-11-20 by o2afac67, on Flickr


----------



## oldfatherthames

My latest addition, the Laco 'Paderborn Erbstück':









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## oldfatherthames

Wearing my Laco Paderborn Erbstück upside down these days:









;-)

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Maddog1970

Fortis flieger......seen better days, but polished and keeping great time!


----------



## caesarmascetti




----------



## longstride

Adventureman said:


> More of an instrument watch than a pilot watch, design based on the Smith's Mark II clocks found in Spitfire cockpits.


It is a Beauty!


----------



## oldfatherthames

Want to share some more details of my new Laco Paderborn Erbstück:

























Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Jeep99dad

IWC Spitfire Chrono


----------



## twintop

Alpina Startimer Automatic


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## Deacon211

Goin' for a threefer today because, why not?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

My new Areomaster......


----------



## Triton9




----------



## spectre6000




----------



## castlk




----------



## Maddog1970

Aeromaster still.....love the dial on this, with the cut out minute markers, and applied numerals!









....oh, and that orange seconds hand!


----------



## longstride

oldfatherthames said:


> Want to share some more details of my new Laco Paderborn Erbstück:
> 
> View attachment 14947095
> 
> 
> View attachment 14947097
> 
> 
> View attachment 14947099
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


Love it.


----------



## longstride

Maddog1970 said:


> My new Areomaster......
> 
> View attachment 14948373


Love this Aeromaster.


----------



## umarrajs




----------



## Deacon211

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cottontop

Hamilton Khaki brown dial quartz, 38mm.
Joe


----------



## oldfatherthames

longstride said:


> Love it.


Thank you! b-)|>









Have a great Sunday everyone!

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## marko114

Skyhawk














Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik




----------



## E8ArmyDiver

:-!


----------



## Maddog1970

Still the Aeromaster


----------



## Droyal

Picked this up yesterday. Just finished charging and resetting.


----------



## erikclabaugh

The Stowa X Worn and Wound Versus LE on a Strapsco pilot strap.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

Triton9 said:


> View attachment 14948753


How your watch been? I'm thinking about getting a quartz chrono..

Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

This morning it's once again the absolute one-off kitting of B-1, UTC, *ultra* rare 353A faceted Pilot bracelet (intended for Windrider series "Headwind") and a Coombs Bund pad. Guess I just really like a unique kit with IMO aviator watch "wrist presence" ... ;-) b-)
Best,
Ron


----------



## zippotone

Alpina Startimer









Enviado desde mi Redmi 4X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hunterfate

Sinn 103 St










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## E8ArmyDiver

Fortis today..


----------



## erikclabaugh

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Fortis today..


Man, that orange lume is excellent!


----------



## erikclabaugh

LPP gets the nod today...


----------



## oldfatherthames

- Laco Paderborn Erbstück, wallet from Redrockstraps -

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Deacon211

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Fortis today..


Love that thing! Wish they still made them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## that 1 guy




----------



## fretman_2

I'm not particularly new to WatchUSeek, but it's been a long time since I've posted. I think this qualifies as a Pilots Watch.


----------



## rodia77

fretman_2 said:


> I'm not particularly new to WatchUSeek, but it's been a long time since I've posted. I think this qualifies as a Pilots Watch.
> 
> View attachment 14959719


A maritime pilots watch, specifically, defo. ;-)


----------



## twintop

Alpina Startimer Chronograph Automatic


----------



## Maddog1970

Fortis all week so far......


----------



## Maddog1970

Fortis all week so far......

View attachment 14962425


----------



## twintop

Oris Big Crown Pointer Day on a Paratrooper elastic strap from CheapestNatoStraps


----------



## marko114

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Post man delivered what will likely, for obvious reasons, be my last watch purchase for a while - Oris propilot day/date....switched the pretty good OEM strap to some nice Barton canvas......

Good way to wrap things up while the hobby goes on hiatus.....


----------



## Derkdiggler

Gym is shut down so it's back to the garage workout. Always nice to change it up every now and again.


----------



## rodia77

Sorry for my lousy photo skills, a daylight shot coming tomorrow. ;-)


----------



## Marine73

Damasko DS30


----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## castlk




----------



## J.D.B.

Straight off Doc Vail's bench.


----------



## Madcatblue39

Pterolion Fleiger, a seiko 5 mod


----------



## rodia77




----------



## Deacon211

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Flieger Friday with the IWC Spitfire in-house Chrono on a DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## kslav

Tisell Blue Pilot


----------



## dan_bsht

kslav said:


> Tisell Blue Pilot
> 
> View attachment 14965779


Beautiful! I guess I will have to get one before it is too late

Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Marine73 said:


> Damasko DS30


Looks like the perfect strap choice, great choice! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Jeep99dad said:


> Flieger Friday with the IWC Spitfire in-house Chrono on a DrunkArtStraps canvas


Great as always Brice, all around fantastic combination.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dfwcowboy




----------



## 5277

a modern benchmark in pilot`s watch design
and only 11,6mm high (including magnetic shield)


----------



## LesDavidson

My newest acquisition...


----------



## twintop

Alpina Startimer Chronograph


----------



## Marine73

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> Marine73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damasko DS30
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the perfect strap choice, great choice!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks. I ordered it with the brown leather as well as this blue/black rubber strap. I love the way Damasko matched the blue with the Strap.


----------



## Maddog1970

Propilot again......


----------



## fish70




----------



## El Conde

E8ArmyDiver said:


> :-!


Is that a Laco? Love a good onion crown.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dcdglobal




----------



## castlk




----------



## twintop

Alpina Startimer Automatic


----------



## Deacon211

New Arrival. Couldn't resist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Been a week or so since I had this on, my first higher end purchase (which I've had for a year and a half) and absolutely love it...on a C&B chevron makes it super comfy.










Feeling a bit like the dog with all that's going on in the world, lounging seems reasonable right now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Droyal

Had this on earlier today.


----------



## Burgs

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> Been a week or so since I had this on, my first higher end purchase (which I've had for a year and a half) and absolutely love it...on a C&B chevron makes it super comfy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feeling a bit like the dog with all that's going on in the world, lounging seems reasonable right now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a most excellent watch, but the thumbs up is for the doggie. :-!


----------



## Rickster27b

MK II Hawkinge - Martu strap.









Love the drilled lugs!


----------



## longstride

Classic Fortis fleiger(had this since 1998) on an Ericas Original MN.


----------



## maguirejp

Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## fastenerhouse

Sinn, Ti. >>









Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## clubcourage




----------



## E8ArmyDiver

From Airborne to Waterborne insertion I'm ready.


----------



## Deacon211

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RM339




----------



## Cerveloguy1976

longstride said:


> View attachment 14973583
> 
> 
> Classic Fortis fleiger(had this since 1998) on an Ericas Original MN.


Gotta love a 22 year old watch just for that fact alone, looking good after all that time 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Deacon211 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oooooooo, sweeeeeeet!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

maguirejp said:


> View attachment 14973635
> 
> 
> Cheers from Calgary, Canada


I've missed seeing this, love it!!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames

My Laco Paderborn Erbstück:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Sagitario

Bulova


----------



## happyscrappyheropup

Mark XVII










-- Wayne


----------



## kslav




----------



## Deacon211

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

Deacon211 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh my gosh! :think: Were they passing out GMT Master Rollies in EESR class? :-s I missed mine!!! o| I want my money back! :rodekaart
:-d
Best,
Ron


----------



## Deacon211

O2AFAC67 said:


> Oh my gosh! :think: Were they passing out GMT Master Rollies in EESR class? :-s I missed mine!!! o| I want my money back! :rodekaart
> :-d
> Best,
> Ron


Sorry you missed it.

You'll need to go back through SERE school again!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mondi1911

Oris Flight Timer!









Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Razvan Radu

mondi1911 said:


> Oris Flight Timer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


Lovely strap! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Holdenitdown




----------



## Chronopolis

mondi1911 said:


> Oris Flight Timer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


What does that THING do?


----------



## YanKristian

French Air force YEMA superman :


----------



## Deacon211

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rickster27b

Look what just showed up at my doorstep! Laco Heidelberg - Looks new, but it is actually about 4 months old...picked up from a great WUS seller. I really love the blued hands. Fits perfectly IMO. More later.

Rick


----------



## kslav




----------



## rodia77

kslav said:


> View attachment 14981987


Snap!









(Pic from Tue but I still have it on as I type).


----------



## LesDavidson

This one again...


----------



## NocturnalWatch

Chronopolis said:


> What does that THING do?


I think it's a vertical second crown to rotate inner ring to set a second time zone.

Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy flieger Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

Crosswind on black croco deployant this afternoon...


----------



## Deacon211

Steinhart on Laco strap...if you squint.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## casper461

I'm not


----------



## Maddog1970

B-42 Aeromaster.....


----------



## ZM-73

Hamilton QNE


----------



## LesDavidson

Enjoy the weekend and stay well.


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## Deacon211

Back to the Sinn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PassionforHorology

Wearing my beloved Oris Original Big Crown Pointer Date; been after one of these for years and finally got my hands on one this month, couldn't be any happier!

Strap is a "James Bond" Paratrooper strap from CheapestNatoStraps.com


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## twintop

Alpina Startimer Classic Chronograph


----------



## Rickster27b

I just put my new Laco Heidelberg on a Martu Vintage Leather and Canvas strap. Love the domed Sapphire crystal.


----------



## Firecrow911

Lunar Pilot... because COVID-19 can't survive in a vacuum....









Sent from my overpriced data plan.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LesDavidson

Browsing the thread has encouraged me to strap on my Steinhart b-uhr 44mm. Amazed how it can sometimes feel as if you've acquired a new piece when you haven't worn a watch for a while


----------



## sanik




----------



## Deacon211

Morning fellow Thunderdomers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

Alpina Startimer Chronograph


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

"Big Cat" tribute today... ;-)b-)

CW Jaguar 1280X800 crop RT post by o2afac67, on Flickr


----------



## yikeslookout

Maratac Pilot


----------



## LesDavidson

Back with the 3706 today...


----------



## Deacon211

Smiths for my morning constitutional.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Starting off a "Pilot week" with my Steinhart dual time.....


----------



## twintop

Alpina Startimer Automatic


----------



## Deacon211

Liked the look of the Bund patch, but seems to fit better this way.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Day 2 of my pilot week, with my Bremont Boeing model one.....one of the best case back IMHO


----------



## O2AFAC67

This Tuesday morning...


----------



## clubcourage




----------



## clubcourage




----------



## ZM-73

FOD Flieger


----------



## Maddog1970

Day 3 of my pilot week, with my favourite pilot....Zenith type 20 bronze, on a single pass leather nato......

Super accurate, super legible, with lume that rivals Seiko!


----------



## twintop

Alpina Startimer Chronograph


----------



## LesDavidson




----------



## longstride

CWC G-10 the universal British MOD watch..


----------



## O2AFAC67

Today is April Fool's day but I'm still enjoying this one around the house since we're stuck inside for a while...


----------



## Maddog1970

Day 4 of my pilot week....Oris Propilot PVD


----------



## Deacon211

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

Havn't had the energy to pry this kit off the wrist all day. Maybe some early Easter sweets will give me the required strength... :roll:;-):-d


----------



## Howard78

O&W P-104!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Maddog1970

Day 5 of my pilot week, with my Fortis


----------



## cikaZubic

Team earth









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy flieger Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis




----------



## clubcourage




----------



## dan_bsht

My first Breitling 









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Deacon211

On the Dawn Patrol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Day 6 of my pilot week with my Fortis Flieger


----------



## O2AFAC67

As long as we're staying at home I may as well be comfortable with Romans ridin' a crocodile this morning... ;-):-d


----------



## RedFroggy

70' Strela 3017 sunday


----------



## Maddog1970

....and day 7 of my pilot week ends with my Hamilton Khaki "Jack Ryan".......


----------



## Strela

Just changed the battery in this a few days ago and have been wearing it ever since. There was a old joke about these.. something about by the time you've finally finished putting in a fresh battery it was time to do it again.


----------



## dan_bsht

Strela said:


> Just changed the battery in this a few days ago and have been wearing it ever since. There was and joke about these.. something about by the time you've finally finished putting in a fresh battery it was time to do it again.


This is a beautiful piece of history. Really beautiful

Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## ZM-73

Bulova A-15


----------



## Deacon211

Morning all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik




----------



## Relo60

Enjoy your Monday🙏🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## dan_bsht

Sort of!









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## Deacon211

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy

Soviet Airforce 3133


----------



## twintop

Glycine Airman Double Twelve


----------



## sanik

7


----------



## stbob

_IW327009_


----------



## Deacon211

This in the morning....










And this for work.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

Today's wrist shot with new PC wallpaper. It's the "box art" of the scale model kit fashioned after my old five niner three Oscar Deuce... ;-)


----------



## sanik




----------



## rtwoodstock




----------



## sanik

Deacon211 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice No1


----------



## twintop

Oris Big Crown Pointer Day


----------



## castlk




----------



## longstride

I know it's not often seen as a pilot's watch but with a central minutes and seconds Chrono, a Lemania 5100 movement and a count down bezel it definitely has the goods - Sinn EZM1 on Shark......it's the business!


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## Jeep99dad

Flieger Friday 
IWC Spitfire in-house Chrono in Drunkartstraps canvas


----------



## Deacon211

A little Sinning on the way to Sin City.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

Deacon211 - I love your PRS-29AM, is it a keeper?


----------



## castlk




----------



## sanik




----------



## Relo60

😊🙂😷Saturday ✌🏼🙏🏼🖖🏼


----------



## carlowus

Seiko Pilot project today


----------



## Deacon211

longstride said:


> Deacon211 - I love your PRS-29AM, is it a keeper?


Definitely! Very comfortable. A nice nod to the old AM watches.

Plus doesn't break the bank! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sidders54

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr


----------



## Strela

*Wearing a moonwatch today*


----------



## O2AFAC67

*Re: Wearing a moonwatch today*



Strela said:


>


*50 years ago today, Apollo 13...

*


----------



## Deacon211

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## soufiane

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rickster27b

Heidelberg


----------



## RM339




----------



## Deacon211

Happy Easter!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deacon211

CWC Mellnor on grey Martac RAF strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## sanik




----------



## StufflerMike

Aristo 7H126


----------



## Deacon211

sanik said:


>


May I ask what strap this is?

Looks very WWII canvas!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

Aviator's countdown bezel hard at work this evening...


----------



## sanik




----------



## carlowus

My latest project, Seiko Pilot Commander:


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Rickster27b

Hawkinge on Martu strap.


----------



## Deacon211

857UTC on a very comfortable gray Crown and Buckle Chevron Zulu.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## JuNi

This one for FliegerFriday


----------



## Maverixk

I usually wear the Zenith extra special pilot when I fly (Y)


----------



## Deacon211

I seem to spend a lot of time looking at this view. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

Deacon211 said:


> I seem to spend a lot of time looking at this view.


And why not?  I may be looking at my next grillin' watch. Absolutely would be if a countdown bezel were offered on that gorgeous piece...


----------



## Jeep99dad

GSD-4M on a Avi-8 strap. 
Thanks Zack


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RM339




----------



## Deacon211

Great minds! 

Steinhart on Laco.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Relo60

My Sinn for Sunday:-!

Enjoy the day and be safe😊😷🙏🏼🖖🏼


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## yinzburgher

Islander Aviator yesterday and today.


----------



## MHe225

2008 Stowa FOLE


----------



## Deacon211

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rodia77




----------



## cubdog

San Martin
View attachment IMG_1006.jpg


----------



## Jeep99dad

Tockr Skytrain


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## carlowus

SARZ005 Pilot project, domed sapphire, Dagaz big number dial, SNZH55 hour and minute hands and a Samurai seconds hand with yellow tip.


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Deacon211

Had to do it.


----------



## ChuckW

Received this from a WUS member yesterday, a Newmark 6BB re-issue. Modern Seiko meca-quartz movement and old school domed plexi crystal.


----------



## ZM-73

FOD


----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Deacon211

b'oris said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful shot. That watch is definitely on my short list.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht

Switched to the vintage REGO this afternoon









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## O2AFAC67

B-1 C337 Cufflink Crop 1280X800 post by o2afac67, on Flickr


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sidders54

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr Vintage


----------



## Strela

*Back to black*

Thought I'd changes things up going from a Pepsi to an all black bezel.


----------



## O2AFAC67

This kit is so comfortable I either forget to take it off or else it can't be pryed off, not sure which... :think::roll:



CW Lindbergh Crop 1280X800 by o2afac67, on Flickr


----------



## RedFroggy

Sturmanskie 3133


----------



## dan_bsht

Airman in action 









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## PilotRuss

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## watchobs




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

FliegerFriday with the IWC Spitfire in-house Chrono on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## RedFroggy

3133 Sturmanskie


----------



## RCTimeDude

gold Breitling 806 today but I need to add a pic!


----------



## b'oris

Coming to the end of week 5 in 'Lockdown'......it's a Bremont day for a change










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

GSD4M on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## O2AFAC67

CW Box Art Wide 1280X800 post by o2afac67, on Flickr


----------



## Jeep99dad

I switched to another GSD watch this afternoon


----------



## kiwi71

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht

.









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## yikeslookout

Maratac Pilot


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

dan_bsht said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check my IG account @ the_watchier


Don't see those to often!


----------



## longstride

Jeep99dad said:


> GSD4M on DrunkArtStraps canvas


That strap is a winner!


----------



## yikeslookout

Maratac Pilot again....


----------



## castlk




----------



## Maddog1970

Oris today.....


----------



## Maddog1970

Love that crown and placement!



yikeslookout said:


> Maratac Pilot again....


----------



## ooshaugh1

Sporting this beauty from steinhart! Don't wear it often as it's so big but love to look at it!


----------



## O2AFAC67

In between rain showers, back from the mailbox run this afternoon...


----------



## Cleindian44

My Archimede









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

Bette may not appreciate my choice in socks this morning but at least Buc-ee likes them... :-d


----------



## dan_bsht

The headwind today and my first Breitling. Excuse the wrong day/date









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## RM339




----------



## b'oris




----------



## Howard78

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## szabgergely




----------



## Relo60

Posting this photo with the song, First of May by the Bee Gees from 1969, playing in my mind:-! 




Stay safe ??✌???


----------



## twintop

Alpina Startimer Automatic


----------



## carlowus

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Could you let me know what watch is this? brand model?


----------



## wkw

carlowus said:


> Could you let me know what watch is this? brand model?


Sure thing. It's a Speedbird 3, produced by Time Factors, based in UK.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## carlowus

wkw said:


> Sure thing. It's a Speedbird 3, produced by Time Factors, based in UK.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you, I had the same some years ago but somehow it looks different. The minute hand on the one I had seemed skinnier... Also the one I had I think had the date at 6... Oh well, I guess model variation...


----------



## wkw

carlowus said:


> Thank you, I had the same some years ago but somehow it looks different. The minute hand on the one I had seemed skinnier... Also the one I had I think had the date at 6... Oh well, I guess model variation...


Yes, current version is a little different from the older Speedbird 3. Also they have fine tuned the bracelet. I'm quite pleased with this revived model.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## carlowus

wkw said:


> Yes, current version is a little different from the older Speedbird 3. Also they have fine tuned the bracelet. I'm please with this revived model.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Awsome!


----------



## Jeep99dad

IWC Spitfire in-house Chrono on DrunkArtStraps canvas One of my favorite combos

So glad it's the weekend


----------



## Jeep99dad

Maddog1970 said:


> Oris today.....
> 
> View attachment 15073289


So much to like here. Love the dark graphite grey case


----------



## carlowus




----------



## Jpfahrstar

Perfect strap for the Spitfire! Love that grey.


----------



## dan_bsht

Titus RAF 









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rickster27b

My new - Laco Mülheim an der Ruhr, a 39mm, hand-wind, just showed yesterday. I will call this my first 'Grail' watch (for the moment)..LOL

I love the blued hands, sandblasted case, silky smooth hand-wind movement, onion crown, outstanding Lume&#8230; and &#8230;. it fits my 6.5" wrist perfectly.


----------



## oldfatherthames

My Laco Paderborn Erbstück:









Have a great weekend, everyone!
Bernd


----------



## O2AFAC67

With coffee on the patio this morning...


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zol2891




----------



## sidders54

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr Vintage


----------



## parsig9

Startimer on Helm canvas. Best canvas for the money IMO.


----------



## jameswatchsd

Patek today









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jameswatchsd

dan_bsht said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check my IG account @ the_watchier


This is awesome... When were these made? They stayed pretty faithful to the originals.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht

jameswatchsd said:


> This is awesome... When were these made? They stayed pretty faithful to the originals.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you. This was made in limited numbers back in the days, probably 10-15 years ago (someone please keep me honest here) it was made under the name broadarrow, then under the Precista name with a different movement.

Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## jameswatchsd

dan_bsht said:


> Thank you. This was made in limited numbers back in the days, probably 10-15 years ago (someone please keep me honest here) it was made under the name broadarrow, then under the Precista name with a different movement.
> 
> Check my IG account @ the_watchier


Thanks, somehow I can't ever recall coming across one of these. 20 years and still getting little surprises every day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik




----------



## Maddog1970

Fortis B42 today


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Half Dozen




----------



## jameswatchsd

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Always had a soft spot for Tutima.. sadly the only watch I had stolen from me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

jameswatchsd said:


> Always had a soft spot for Tutima.. sadly the only watch I had stolen from me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry to hear about your watch being stolen. Which model was it?

Although it is not a signature line, I really like the FX series from Tutima. It has a modern design and the 38.5cm case is just adequate for my 7" wrist. Unfortunately it has long been discontinued.

I got my first FX in 2003 and it is still running great.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sidders54

Steinhart today


----------



## cottontop

Joe


----------



## castlk




----------



## twintop

Oris Big Crown Pointer Day


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rodia77




----------



## Icet

Sporting a diver today. Only one I have I’m normally a Speedmaster or Propilot.


----------



## carlowus

Not a pilot by birth but I guess I could think of it as one...

Wearing this one - a Seiko SKX with smooth bezel, domed sapphire, drilled through lugs and Dagaz gunmetal dial with military hands.


----------



## Deacon211

Bulova A-15 on Haveston canvas.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Jeep99dad

FliegerFriday with the IWC Spitfire Chrono 
I really love this one, IWC always has my favorite pilots though. 

























Sapphira says hi


----------



## Deacon211

Happy VE Day!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

This afternoon, black and white and read all over again... ;-)


----------



## weirdestwizard

2 Day old Stowa Flieger Klassik









Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## soufiane

The whole week it's been on my wrist

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

Deacon211 said:


> Bulova A-15 on Haveston canvas.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


very cool and great looking piece :-!.. never seen it before.


----------



## happyscrappyheropup

Fortis B-42 GMT


----------



## Tony A.H

jameswatchsd said:


> Patek today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


OH MY !!!!


----------



## Deacon211

Tony A.H said:


> very cool and great looking piece :-!.. never seen it before.


Pretty nicely put together, especially for the price they are going for these days.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deacon211

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## happyscrappyheropup

Deacon211 said:


> Pretty nicely put together, especially for the price they are going for these days.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like that Bulova has lumed the hands completely on these new models vs just the tip on previous releases. Looks great.

-- Wayne


----------



## sanik




----------



## NocturnalWatch

Deacon211 said:


> Bulova A-15 on Haveston canvas.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a good looking Bulova! Big like!!!

Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Deacon211

NocturnalWatch said:


> That's a good looking Bulova! Big like!!!
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


They are calling it 42mm, but the crystal is the size of Panerai.

Still, wears well on a 7.25in wrist as long as you don't expect vintage(ish) sizing.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch

Deacon211 said:


> They are calling it 42mm, but the crystal is the size of Panerai.
> 
> Still, wears well on a 7.25in wrist as long as you don't expect vintage(ish) sizing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a 7.28in wrist, so size shouldn't be a problem. It's on my want to buy list now. Citizen Nighthawk was my first choice, but now... I'm not sure any more 

Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

Actually this cell cam shot is from this morning the 9th. I had accidentally bumped the date forward once when shooting the Arch Angel pose yesterday... :roll:


----------



## Rickster27b

Yesterday was gorgeous - today it is snowing!??! - but still wearing my new Laco Mulheim an der Ruhr - hand wind on a Martu strap.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Happy Mother's Day everyone!!...


----------



## BLeistner




----------



## JuNi

Stowa for the start of the week


----------



## NC_Hager626

My Hamilton Khaki Pilot Shott NYC for the next few days.

View attachment Pilot Schott NYC.jpg


----------



## O2AFAC67

Today it's still red coming and going... :-d


----------



## Deacon211

Find myself reaching for this one a lot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

PVD Oris


----------



## time.to.fly

Stowa Flieger Klassik Sport Limited










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Deacon211

Little Sinning today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Fortis today.....


----------



## Monkwearmouth

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis

Very noice design! 
And certainly the best from CW so far !!



Monkwearmouth said:


>


----------



## oldfatherthames

Flieger Friday with my Laco Paderborn Erbstück on a canvas from Redrockstraps:









Have a great weekend, everyone!
Bernd


----------



## Cedyan




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## Deacon211

Back to the Bulova A-15 on Haveston

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Bronze Zenith type 20 for what is finally Friday.....been a long week of work, but have a long weekend to recharge....be safe!


----------



## dan_bsht

Happy Weekend all









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## RedFroggy

Poljot 3133 Okean


----------



## RedFroggy

Poljot 3133 Okean


----------



## Droyal

This one this afternoon.


----------



## fish70

Shag


----------



## El Conde

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rickster27b

MK II Hawkinge - Colareb strap


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## O2AFAC67

While enjoying a second cup of coffee this morning...


----------



## quantoid

Sinn 356.


----------



## dan_bsht

A little sinnish mod that I put together last night









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## KAS118

Today it's the Mitchell Timepieces B2 Spirit Military Time.

It was originally designed for a 2824, but I had the opportunity to have a 2801 fitted in it instead - which I though worked better with the display back ?


----------



## Papichulo




----------



## StewAdams

Listed as a dive but most certainly looks like a pilot  great lume too









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## sidders54

StewAdams said:


> Listed as a dive but most certainly looks like a pilot  great lume too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Like that. What model is it?


----------



## StewAdams

sidders54 said:


> Like that. What model is it?


Its a steeldive 39mm 200m "dive watch" is what it is listed as. NH35 movement

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## RM339




----------



## sanik




----------



## Triton9




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rodia77

Still...


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## JuNi

Stowa Verus Black


----------



## quantoid

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smilton




----------



## Deacon211

Mhutch said:


>


I have been very tempted by that model on occasion.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deacon211

Sinn resting on a little hike this morning.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

*"Can you hear me now?"...*


----------



## sanik




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## nimzotech

Archimede 39mm in Bronze


----------



## nimzotech

Oris Big Crown Pointer Date fully bronzed









The only reason for time is so that everything doesn't happen at once.
-Albert Einstein

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk. Pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## O2AFAC67

nimzotech said:


> Oris Big Crown Pointer Date fully bronzed


Gorgeous piece and I love the composition, colors and all! :-! From the archives, one of mine on a similar board... ;-)


----------



## nimzotech

O2AFAC67 said:


> Gorgeous piece and I love the composition, colors and all! :-! From the archives, one of mine on a similar board... ;-)


Thank you. Likewise great piece and good taste. Great minds think alike. BTW, I love the leather strap what is the source - mind sharing?
Cheers

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk. Pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## JuNi

Verus for Flieger Friday - this Stowa and my Damasko DS 30 are my most legible watches.


----------



## Cedyan




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## carlowus

Maybe not a pure pilot but to me it might well be... Seiko SKX with Dagaz Bund dial, FFF hands, MKII seconds hand, drilled lugs, domed sapphire and smooth bezel.


----------



## O2AFAC67

nimzotech said:


> ...love the leather strap what is the source - mind sharing?
> Cheers.


Of course.  It is an OEM Breitling deployant in "Camel" color which when new is quite "yellowish". Years of wear and finger oils from strapping on and off have given it a wonderful patina IMO. Very different from original for sure.  The Bund pad is from another kit and it is brown buffalo leather. I can't remember where I acquired it but probablly on Ebay?...


----------



## Chronopolis

I sure enjoyed this earlier today


----------



## stbob

_Sinn 158 Bundeswehr Limited Edition_


----------



## cruisedave

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deacon211

Enjoying the beginning of Summer! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quantoid

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation

PARNIS Pilot Small Seconds 46mm


----------



## nimzotech

ARCHIMEDE PILOT

I'm drawn more and more in to wearing this watch almost everyday.

At first I thought traditional flieger watches were a bit on the bland side of the spectrum.

Now I am appreciating the finer details that draw me in closer.








The sterility of the dial, the blued steel hour/minute hands the avocado green luminescence applied make this one of the most legible no nonsense watches I own.









1924 printed on lower side of the case proudly pays homage to the year the Ickler family (parent company) started their watch or case making business. 








Like wise the Bronze insignia on the top of the case make it unique.








The stylized "A" (for Archimede) engraved on the crown is the only hint the watch was made by Archimede.

Cheers


----------



## nimzotech

- continued Archimede 39 Bronze -








Simple but more than sufficient Swiss 2824-2 ETA workhorse movement powers this watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## O2AFAC67

Saturday seems to be a good day for the Crosswind to work out a few crosswind issues... ;-)


----------



## JuNi

Ready for action


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rodia77

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


What be this?

And does my new SNK qualify as a pilot? ;-)


----------



## wkw

rodia77 said:


> What be this?
> 
> And does my new SNK qualify as a pilot? ;-)
> 
> View attachment 15151239


I'm sure it does.

I got an auxiliary quartz clock from a Japanese firm Kentex. My Stowa now have a dual time function.

It little accessory looks awfully like an UTC model available from Brietling in the 1990s'.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rodia77

I was actually asking about the Stowa because it being sterile I couldn't make out the brand and off the top of my head just guessed Archimede. :-! Thanks for telling about the little guy, too, I didn't have a good look at it at first and thought it was just a compass.


----------



## nimzotech

Not a true pilot but is pilot-style.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

rodia77 said:


> I was actually asking about the Stowa because it being sterile I couldn't make out the brand and off the top of my head just guessed Archimede. :-! Thanks for telling about the little guy, too, I didn't have a good look at it at first and thought it was just a compass.


I see. Yes, both Stowa and Archimede look alike.
One major visual difference is the shape of the crown.










Archimede got a diamond crown










Stowa has an onion shaped crown.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nimzotech

Archimede also comes in bronze as an option.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deacon211

Happy Memorial Day to all those who served and their families.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

This thoughtful morning...

20200525_090835 by o2afac67, on Flickr

We will *always...*

Cossie P-40 Blood Chit1280WSHDW Honor by o2afac67, on Flickr


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Alathea

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omgitsspooky




----------



## Pneuma

Sinn 104


----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## nimzotech

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## Jeep99dad

nimzotech said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


?that's so nice. I love that dial color in the bronze case


----------



## nimzotech

Jeep99dad said:


> &#55358;&#56590;that's so nice. I love that dial color in the bronze case


Thank you sir.
The Big Crown Pointer Date is fully bronze including the dial; Sorry - exception the case back as to not stain the wrist ;-). It's be interesting to see how it patinas over time.


----------



## tommy_boy

nimzotech said:


> Archimede also comes in bronze as an option.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As does Stowa.


----------



## Jeep99dad

nimzotech said:


> Thank you sir.
> The Big Crown Pointer Date is fully bronze including the dial; Sorry - exception the case back as to not stain the wrist ;-). It's be interesting to see how it patinas over time.


That's really cool. I guess they treated the dial so it doesn't patina and possibly crease greeen residues to move within the watch? That's what Farer has done with their bronze rotor


----------



## nimzotech

Jeep99dad said:


> That's really cool. I guess they treated the dial so it doesn't patina and possibly crease greeen residues to move within the watch? That's what Farer has done with their bronze rotor


From what I read Oris really specialized in the Bronze case and dial craftsmanship. The dial is presumably sealed air tight. But I would not be surprised nor mind to observe some patina develop over the years on the dial. It will make it my own.

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

Today's Pilot/Diver...


----------



## Strela

It was a great run but we have to close this thread due to its size that is causing some people technical problems.

The continuation thread is here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f7/what-pilot-you-sporting-today-part-ii-5190293.html


----------

